# Post your Louboutin Collections here!



## Swanky

Please post your CL collections here!

Previous thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/post-pics-of-your-louboutins-72412.html


----------



## carlinha

my fraternal twins, the catenita trashes


----------



## carlinha

modelling shots:


----------



## carlinha




----------



## Cerina

Carlinha, those are hot The two pairs are totally different,  them both! Think I need a pair of those my self..


----------



## foxycleopatra

*Carlinha*, I'm still head-over-heels in love with those Catenita Trash!....all b/c of your photos darn it lol.  They look especially tres chic against your tan skin-tone!  Both pairs are stunning but I adore the mis-matched design the most (the rightmost pair in the side-by-side photos).  BTW may I ask if your tattoo is a permanent one?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Carlinha* both are amazing! ! !  Love them and they look great on you! ! !


----------



## rdgldy

Love them-wish I could do the higher heel and double platform!


----------



## cathy1228

oh carlinha both pairs are amazing!!


----------



## Swanky

cool!  Are they also in our Library?


----------



## Papillon

HOT, HOT, HOT!  Both pairs are awesome Carlinha! 
You have some seriously amazing legs too.


----------



## moodysmom10

love the graffiti effect!!


----------



## ceseeber

these shiny CL came in the mail over a week ago, and finally today I got around to getting some modeling shots posted...sorry for the delay. 

So I'm thinking I could wear these for St. Patricks day as my leprechaun gold shoes!


----------



## kuromi-chan

cesee - those look fabulous on you!  i love the gold & black combo!


----------



## YaYa3

*cesee,* i've never even SEEN these.  they're FABULOUS, and they look awesome on you!


----------



## karwood

*carlinha: *You are definitely rockin in those Trash!!
*cesee: *Love your Cotton Clubs!! They are definitely the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## jancedtif

Back when I was looking for my first CLs, I came across these navy Lady Grants on Footcandy.com and fell . But by the time I decided to get them they were gone. I then saw them on Barneys.com for a good price, but they only had the black ones, and even though the black ones were nice, I really loved the navy. I then saw the navy ones on Luisaviaroma for a good price, but I was worried about them not fitting and the hell I would go through to return them, so I decided not to get them. Then low and behold, last week the navy ones popped up on Footcandy.com, AND they have my size AND the price was excellent, so I scooped them up and they arrived just a few minutes ago. 

So here are my navy w/burgundy tip Lady Grants.


----------



## bambolina

*carlinha* Both pairs are super cool! They look awesome on you!
*cesee *Love those Cotton Clubs! Stunning!
*jancedtif* I love your Lady Grants! So classy!


Here is today's purchase:












Nude Open Clics!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Bambolina*.  Love your nude Open Clicks!

*Carlinha* like you said, "Trash never looked so good!"

*Cesee* love your Cotton Clubs!


----------



## ohNina

Carlinha,

Sorry I'm not familiar, are the trash shoes a new style?  I love them.  At first I thought it was strange that you had to pair, but then with the close up pics I can see that their different.


----------



## Odalysb2006

*cesee* those are amazing and look amazing on you as well.
*jance* I love the navy/burgundy combo very classy! ! !  
*bambolina* OMG! ! ! !  What can I say, they are GORGEOUS! ! !
CONGRATS LADIES! ! ! !


----------



## creighbaby

I went to the horatio mothership yesterday and tried on the catenita trash. Loved them. Also tried on ceseeber's shoes but with a silver heel. Super divine shoes.


----------



## meggyg8r

*ceseeber* those are definitely great leprechaun shoes! like karwood said, they are the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!!!! simply divine.

congrats on finding them *jancedtif*!!! they are very cute and I'm glad you got such a great price on them!  

great color *bambolina*! they look fantastic on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely new additions ladies!

*Carlinha*... your new 'trash' are fanastic..love them with jeans!

*Ceseeber*.... FABULOUS!!! I am really loving the CL wedges this season... I have been thinking about *YaYa's* ever since her post months ago!!

*Jance*.... love the lady grants...great color combo too! Congrats!

*bambolina*....ahhhh, the nude open clic....lovely!


----------



## corsie

I have been trying to stay away because I am supposed to save, but I couldn't resist! 
*
cesee* Wow, they look gorgeous on! 
*jance* Love the contrast! 
*bambolina* Your Minibouts are so cute! 






Wore my Nude Patent Decolletes out!


----------



## bambolina

Thanks *jancedtif*, *Odalysb2006*, *meggieg8r*, *bella* and *corsie*! 

And *corsie*, your nude Décolletés are absolutely beautiful! They look amazing on you!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Love your nude Decolletes, *Corsie*!


----------



## LavenderIce

ceseeber:  Your Cotton Clubs are fab-just like everything else your collection!  Thanks for posting them here and not making another reveal thread.  



ceseeber said:


> these shiny CL came in the mail over a week ago, and finally today I got around to getting some modeling shots posted...sorry for the delay.
> 
> So I'm thinking I could wear these for St. Patricks day as my leprechaun gold shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

lovely shoes ladies! Corsie, those decolletes are the bomb!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Odalysb2006, Meggy, Bella Corsie, Lilmissb*!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Corsie they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Confused...is this the new Post Pics of CL thread? Can we post a single pair here or is it only Collections now as referenced in the title?


----------



## LavenderIce

BellaShoes said:


> Confused...is this the new Post Pics of CL thread? Can we post a single pair here or is it only Collections now as referenced in the title?


 
The original was post pics, I assume this is the same, only it carries the title of Louboutin Collection.  I think we should continue to use it the same as the original and those who wish to start threads of their collection should be able to do so.  _Anything_ to cut down on the overkill of reveals.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL LavenderIce! I'm impatient as well


----------



## rdgldy

I totally agree-I can't take the suspense!!


----------



## mancho

MY FIRST OFFICIAL LOUBOUTINS!!!!!! a birthday present from my lovely bf  i love love love the colour and have never seen these before. anyone know what this colour is called?

also they are a bit too big...please let me know if you have any advice on how or if i can make these fit me! thanks!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous! i love the color!


----------



## rdgldy

They are a beautiful shade, but they do look very big-have you tried innersoles?


----------



## jancedtif

So pretty Mancho!  Perhaps heel grips will work.


----------



## meggyg8r

beautiful color, *mancho*!!  I suggest heel grips or ball of foot grips.

*Lav* I agree we have too many reveal threads going on nowadays!!  It would be a lot easier if everyone just posted their new shoes in this thread.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

LavenderIce said:


> _Anything_ to cut down on the overkill of reveals.



You crack me up!    I think it's a great idea to keep posting new purchases here and update your own collection thread, just to keep things clutter free.  (Plus I'm way too impatient for reveal threads.  )


----------



## Chins4

OK ladies, I know I'm posting these everywhere but these shoes reminded me of why I fell for CLs in the first place  
Modelling pics to follow once I have the pedi these deserve but for now..............check out my red patent HPs!


----------



## jancedtif

Chins your HPs are beautiful!  Red is such a sexy color!


----------



## karwood

*jancedtif: *I love the color combo of your Lady Grants!! I have never considered wearing CLs to my job ( I am a flight attendant), but these would be perfect. They are square-toes and the colors would go very nicely with my uniform.

*bambolina: *Love your Nude Open Clic. The nude color looks beautiful next to your skin tone.

*Corsie: *Your Decolletes are gorgeous!! Congrats!
*mancho: *Beautiful color!!
*chins:  *Your HP are super red hot!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Chins, those red HPs are amazing!  Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## natassha68

Sooo many new beauties !!!!... here is another to add   Madame Claude 140 mm in Cerise


----------



## natassha68

Also my new Nude VP w/ Burg tip, in the CORRECT size !!!


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> Sooo many new beauties !!!!... here is another to add  Madame Claude 140 mm in Cerise


 
I'm jealous! They look so hot on you and did nothing for me at all when I tried them on


----------



## sakura

natassha68 said:


> Sooo many new beauties !!!!... here is another to add   Madame Claude 140 mm in Cerise



Wait a minute, 140mm??!!   They look stunning on you!


----------



## natassha68

thanks *Sakura & Karwood,*yeah, I was surprised by the 140 myself, although, I think they are 120, maybe something new like the declic 100 to 120 ??


----------



## Schnuggeli

natassha68 said:


> thanks *Sakura & Karwood,*yeah, I was surprised by the 140 myself, although, I think they are 120, maybe something new like the declic 100 to 120 ??



Natasha, they look great on you!!!! I'll receive mine (Leopard Print) tomorrow!!! Are there two different versions??? 140 and 120??? Oh... I hope not... Because the SA told me on the phone that they were 120...


----------



## natassha68

They indeed say 140 , but I think they are 120 as your SA said  don't worry, you will love them


----------



## natassha68

Here is another shot


----------



## Schnuggeli

natassha68 said:


> They indeed say 140 , but I think they are 120 as your SA said  don't worry, you will love them



I hope so!!!!!! I tried a pair in black patent and they looked super HIGH and sexy. That was the only reason why I've ordered them!!! I really hope mine will be 140 (at least the box says 140, too...)


----------



## natassha68

Did you order them from a CL Boutique??


----------



## Schnuggeli

natassha68 said:


> Did you order them from a CL Boutique??



Yes, I did. from JJR... Oh dear... I'm so worried now... I don't want to get the wrong ones...


----------



## natassha68

I think they will be the same as these, I believe that a few of the dept. stores that are carrying them are the lower heel.


----------



## Schnuggeli

natassha68 said:


> I think they will be the same as these, I believe that a few of the dept. stores that are carrying them are the lower heel.



Thank you for your comfort... But I don't think I can get into sleep tonight... Fedex guy, please please please send me the right ones...


----------



## natassha68

Relax, rest easy, they will be the same !!.. please post pics when you get them !! I wanted to get the leopard one's, but I had already purchased the leopard open clic's, and the madame in red is insane, so I'm going to drool at your's !!


----------



## LavenderIce

nat--I LOVE your MCs!  Muy caliente chica!


----------



## hya_been

jancedtif said:


> Back when I was looking for my first CLs, I came across these navy Lady Grants on Footcandy.com and fell . But by the time I decided to get them they were gone. I then saw them on Barneys.com for a good price, but they only had the black ones, and even though the black ones were nice, I really loved the navy. I then saw the navy ones on Luisaviaroma for a good price, but I was worried about them not fitting and the hell I would go through to return them, so I decided not to get them. Then low and behold, last week the navy ones popped up on Footcandy.com, AND they have my size AND the price was excellent, so I scooped them up and they arrived just a few minutes ago.
> 
> So here are my navy w/burgundy tip Lady Grants.



Hey - I ordered the Lady Grants from Foot Candy too, but I'm in Canada so they have yet to arrive...they said I'd get a tracking number over a week ago, but nothing yet - starting to worry...


----------



## jancedtif

hya_been said:


> Hey - I ordered the Lady Grants from Foot Candy too, but I'm in Canada so they have yet to arrive...they said I'd get a tracking number over a week ago, but nothing yet - starting to worry...


 
Hey Hya!  Have you checked your email?  I got an email from them but I didn't say "Foot Candy", it said "3 chicks and a shoe" or "2 chicks and a shoe", can't remember which one and it had the Fedex tracking number.  Check your email and your junk email.  If all else fails, give them a call.  Good luck!


----------



## Schnuggeli

Oh my leopard print MCs are here!!! They are 120 though (the box reads 120, too)... I still love them very much!!! I actually don't think I can walk in those 140 version. Because the 120 are a bit roomy on the back, I'm not sure if 140 would push my feet in front though, then the shoes won't fit well I guess. (I'm the smaller size 35. Are there any 34.5 of this style out there besides special orders?) And these 120 without certain platforms are a bit difficult to walk in for me. I LOVE MY NEW MCs!!!


----------



## Schnuggeli

the box says 120


----------



## Schnuggeli

some modelling pics


----------



## Schnuggeli

I'm sorry if I've post too many pics... I'm just loving them!!!


----------



## Schnuggeli

some more pics of the shoes.


----------



## 8seventeen19

They're GORGEOUS Schnuggeli! 
 Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Schnuggeli said:


> some modelling pics


 
they are gorgeous hun!  and you wear them well!!!


----------



## natassha68

OMG !!!.... I LOVE them !!!!!!... see, I told you you would ... they truly look sooooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## karwood

*nat, *Love your MC and VP's!!! As always, they beautful on you!!
*schnuggeli,*  your Leopard MC are gorgeous!!!

I love the style of the MC, but I am wondering if they are comfy? The lack of platform in this style has me thinking of the Yoyo's


----------



## Schnuggeli

Well, I can't say exactly. But comparing with VPs and Declics... I'd tell ya, my MCs 120 hurt a bit. you know, the hurt feeling without a platform. It's my personal opinion though. 



karwood said:


> *nat, *Love your MC and VP's!!! As always, they beautful on you!!
> *schnuggeli,*  your Leopard MC are gorgeous!!!
> 
> I love the style of the MC, but I am wondering if they are comfy? The lack of platform in this style has me thinking of the Yoyo's


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love them!!!


----------



## AspenMai

Schnuggeli, they are stunning - love the pics =)


----------



## LouboutinNerd

natassha.....OMG, both pairs are fabulous but those red MC - I can't stop looking at them!  They are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Louboutinnerd*


----------



## Nancy7

Schnuggeli said:


> some modelling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Show Stopper! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*schnuggeli* they are soooo gorgeous! Great buy!!!!


----------



## karwood

*Introducing My 30th and 31st Pair of CL Shoes!!*

*Aqua Python Rolando:*







*Black Patent Iowa Zeppa:*


----------



## moodysmom10

wowza!! i love both but those Aqua Python Rolando are HOT!!  

and congrats on 31 pairs of CL's!!!


----------



## Marisa783

gorgeous new additions Karwood! but i especially love the rolando! breathtaking!


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful *Karwood*! LOVE the Aqua's 
Congrats!


----------



## YaYa3

gorgeous new shoes, *kara!!!*  the rolando is simply unbelievable.  congrats.


----------



## noah8077

Not to downplay your Iowa's but I adore the Rolandos!  Congratulations!


----------



## Alice1979

*Karwood*, both Rolando and Iowa are gorgeous and beautiful. Congrats on the new additions to your CL collection.


----------



## karwood

THANK YOU SO MUCH, *moodys, marisa, savvy, yaya, noah and alice.*

I had a feeling the Rolandos would upstaged the Iowas


----------



## oo_let_me_see

karwood, they aqua pythons are my favorite.  They look great on you!


----------



## natassha68

SOOOOOOOOO gorgeous!!!* Karwood, I can't believe how great those aqua ro's look !!, WOW...*


karwood said:


> *Introducing My 30th and 31st Pair of CL Shoes!!*
> 
> *Aqua Python Rolando:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent Iowa Zeppa:*


----------



## Schnuggeli

Thank you ladies for the sweet comments on my leopard print MCs.*

Karwood*, The Rolandos are sooooooooooooooooo hot on you!!!   I love the aqua color! No words!!! I wish I could have the courage to wear out light color things, too... I'm just a little too shy for that. Shame on me  :shame:


----------



## Narah

karwood said:


> *Introducing My 30th and 31st Pair of CL Shoes!!*
> 
> *Aqua Python Rolando:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent Iowa Zeppa:*


 
Absolutely stunning *Aqua Python Rolando!*


----------



## *Lo

KArwood those Aqua Rolandos are sooo unbelievable!! they look great on you too!  The iowa's are also gorgeous, Congrats


----------



## lilmissb

*KARWOOD!*  OMG!!! I am sooo envious! I love both of them. The aqua python is stunning!!! Where did you get them both and how was the sizing on the rolandos as I'm getting conflicting infor on the new season ones.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Karwood *the aqua rolandos are AMAZING!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh K! Those are insane!!! LOVE!


----------



## rilokiley

gorgeous additions, everyone!  don't forget to watermark your pics! 

*natassha*- both are so stunning.  the MC in red patent is stunning, and the nude VP's are so classic.
*schnuggeli*- they look great on you!
*karwood*- the aqua python Rolandos are so pretty, but I am a big fan of the Iowa Zeppa as well.  congrats!


----------



## karwood

*OLMS, nat, schnuggeli, narah, *Lo, lilmissb, naked, shoeaddict and rilo!!!*

*lilmiss:  *I got the Iowas at the NM in Chicago. The Rolandos took a bit of an effort to find. I originally purchased them from Barneys in NYC.  I originally got them in a size 39(my VP size), but when I tried them on they were painfully tight. I tried to exchange them at the Barneys in Chicago but unfortunately they do not have  any of the pastel color python Rolandos in stock. The SA at the Chicago store made  calls to numerous Barneys and she finally located a pair I wanted at the Las Vegas stores. The Rolandos in my pic are size 39.5 and they definitely fit better than the 39.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks karwood! Great info.


----------



## kuromi-chan

gorgeous new additions karwood!


----------



## rdgldy

*natassha*- both pair are fabulous on you.
*schnuggeli*- love the MC in leopard!
*karwood*- both are gorgeous!!


----------



## Nancy7

karwood said:


> *Introducing My 30th and 31st Pair of CL Shoes!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent Iowa Zeppa:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Look incredible.  These look especially stunning with your skin tone and red pedicure.


----------



## fmd914

schnuggeli - normally I am not a huge fan of patent leopard but those are OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!!!!!  They look so good on you.

Natassha - I've never seen you do a bad shoe.  The red MC are perfection!

Karwood - Love them both but of course the aqua python own my heart!  That is good and bad news about Barneys Chicago not having them - I will be in town tomorrow and you KNOW that is my first stop!!!  My wallet may be safe!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you so much kuromi,rdgldy, nancy and fmd.*

*fmd:*When you got to Barneys, ask for Kelly. She was really helpful.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Karwood, LOVE your aqua pythons! The color is amazing!


----------



## meggyg8r

*karwood* both pairs look fantastic on you!!  I love the rolandos because the color is just TDF!  and of course rolandos are super hot shoes!!!!  Those Iowas look fantastic too with your pedi--great new additions all around!


----------



## mal

flora0205 said:


> high quality.


those are interesting...


----------



## mal

Schnuggeli said:


> some modelling pics


WOW1they are really perfect- congrats... don't we get tired of praying to the fedex guy!


----------



## natassha68

Awwee, Thank you *Fmd*!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you sooooo Much  for the lovely compliments, MPA and Meggy!!*


----------



## Alice1979

Nothing spectacular... just one of my HGs, navy Joli Dorcet


----------



## meggyg8r

what's not spectacular?!!?  that color is TDF!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, alice!*  they're GORGEOUS in navy.  LOVE THEM!


----------



## rilokiley

*Alice*- so pretty in navy!  and your Chanel is TDF... I'm very jealous!


----------



## lilmissb

*Alice* they are just GORGEOUS!


----------



## noah8077

Alice I need those shoes, in blue or red or yellow!  They are cute, congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

My e-bay find-I don't know they name, but they are really unusual and fit great!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, rdgldy!*  i like!  they look beautiful on your feet.  congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *meggy*, *YaYa*, *Rilo*, *lilmissb*, and *noah*.

*rdgldy*, I'm glad your ebay find finally came. They are unique and look fabulous on you.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, YaYa and Alice.  I am curious to know what they are????


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *Alice and Rdgldy!! *


----------



## rilokiley

congrats, *rdgldy*!  is it python?  great find!


----------



## rdgldy

Yes it is!! Thanks,* rilo*.


----------



## foxycleopatra

rdgldy said:


> My e-bay find-I don't know they name, but they are really unusual and fit great!









These are gorgeous!  It's the "Wherever" style (came in this chunky heel as well as a thin stiletto heel version; also came in 100mm and 120mm versions).


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you Foxy!!! Appreciate knowing what my shoes are.


----------



## sumnboutme

ebay find: Iowa Zeppa

*note: that's not a nick in the heel...it's a reflection from the patent...weird, i know.  also, the angle is a little off (sorry :shame


----------



## sumnboutme

Python VPs - ordered from LV boutique a day before the Iowa Zeppas

*note:  I already did a reveal...sorry to post again


----------



## hya_been

sumnboutme said:


> *note:  I already did a reveal...sorry to post again



Who cares they're so perty!


----------



## cathy1228

^ aww *sumnboutme* they're still gorgeous though. the color is amazing!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *hya* & *cathy*!  they are pretty


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Great new additions everyone! Drooling!


----------



## rdgldy

*sumnboutme*-the pythons are TDF!!


----------



## Cerina

rdgldy - love the pythons! Gorgeous color, congrats on a great find!
sumnboutme - the iowa zeppas are so funky and cool, love 'em! I've always liked mary janes! But the pythons, OMG... STUNNING!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Sumn -* I could look at those pythons all day! Two very gorgeous pairs!


----------



## natassha68

*Rd*- Love your find, so classic 

*Sumn*- you can post them all day, we  python !!!!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy: *I am happy your eBay showed up!!! Your Wherever's are beautiful!! 
*sumn: *I love your new additions!! They are both gorgeous!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *karwood*, *natassha*, *naked*, *cerina *and *rdgldy*!  i  pythons (stupid CA ban).


----------



## lawgirl78

Just wanted to post my latest additions. Two ebay finds, and one retail purchase. Still waiting for my grey suede declics to arrive, and then will finally do a group shot.

Luggage(?) patent yoyo zeppas





Black kid VP 90's




And red patent rolandos...still breaking these in!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely new additions lawgirl!!


----------



## Katykit01

*lawgirl* I love those new additions! 

*sumnboutme* Your Python VPs TDF!


----------



## meggyg8r

great new additions, *lawgirl*! love the Rolandos!


----------



## natassha68

*Law*- perfect purchases , enjoy them !


----------



## savvysgirl

Lovely new additions* Lawgirl*!


----------



## sumnboutme

love the new additions *lawgirl*...esp the rolando!

thanks *katykit*!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks ladies!
This thread grows so quickly, only went back a few pages but just wanted to say that I love your Wherever's *rdgldy*, they're such a great find!
And *sumn* both your new additions are fabulous, but those pythons are TDF!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great new Additions Lawgirl!! I love the patent Rolando's may I ask where you got them?


----------



## ebayBAGS

lawgirl-- the rolando's are perfection!! So hot!


----------



## Nancy7

lawgirl78 said:


> Just wanted to post my latest additions. Two ebay finds, and one retail purchase. Still waiting for my grey suede declics to arrive, and then will finally do a group shot.
> 
> Luggage(?) patent yoyo zeppas
> 
> Black kid VP 90's
> 
> And red patent rolandos...still breaking these in!


Love them all .....especially these.  They look great on you!!


----------



## lulabee

*lawgirl,* they are all stunning! Looove the Rolandos!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* wow, they're so unique. Great find!!!
*sumn, *OMG! Those silver pythons are fabulous. I should have bought that instead of the dress. Next time!
*lawgirl* nice additions!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks everyone!  I was worried my feet looked like they were busting out of the rolandos for a while.  They're still painful but breaking in slowly.
I ordered them from Neiman Marcus online.  I know it says there's a wait, but they came much sooner than expected.  I had the same thing happen with my VP's back in the day.  They had a long wait time listed, but arrived in only a couple weeks.


----------



## rdgldy

*lawgirl*, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

My shoes finally came!!!!!!

Don't have time for a proper reveal yet, but they are here and they are TDF!  Thanks for all your support getting me through this rough time, ladies~


----------



## lilmissb

^yay!!!


----------



## rilokiley

congrats, *lawgirl*!  they all look amazing on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your new additons lawgirl!

 yay rdgldy!!!  finally!  can't wait to see them!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*corsie* love your decolletes
*mancho* that color is gorgeous!
*chins* simply love your HPs. . . I got them in camel. Haven't worn them yet! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Natasha* love your MCs great color! ! !
*Schnuggeli* AMAZING! ! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Karwood* WOW . . . 
*Alice* I WANT THOSE SOOO BAD ! ! ! Where did you get them? ? ? 
*rdgldy* BEAUTIFUL! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Sumnboutme* STUNNING! ! ! !
*Lawgirl* love them all! ! !

CONGRATS ON YOUR NEW ADDITIONS LADIES THEY ARE ALL GORGEOUS! ! !


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Great additions everyone!

*Sumnboutme*- love love love your python VPs!!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks so much, your very sweet 





Odalysb2006 said:


> *Natasha* love your MCs great color! ! !
> *Schnuggeli* AMAZING! ! ! !


----------



## mancho

this is a little late (got busy with work!)...but thanks for all the nice comments about my aqua VP's. thanks for the suggestions as well--i will try heel grips (will normal dr scholl's do? or are the "foot petal" ones better?) and insoles and see if i can get them to fit.......otherwise i think these beauties will have to go on ebay


----------



## mancho

also thanks for the pics everyone! GREAT shoes. 

*karwood* those aqua python rolandos took my breath away! SO STUNNING where did you get them? i don't even dare think about how much those must have cost...

*Schnuggeli* i LOVE those madame claudes on you! nice legs too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous shoes *Lawgirl*!!! They all look fabulous on you!

*rdgldy* I can't wait to see your new loves!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

ceseeber said:


> these shiny CL came in the mail over a week ago, and finally today I got around to getting some modeling shots posted...sorry for the delay.
> 
> So I'm thinking I could wear these for St. Patricks day as my leprechaun gold shoes!



I am dying!!!!! I love them so much! Congrats CeSeeber!!!!


----------



## karwood

*lawgirl, *love your new additions!!! Congrats!
*Rdgldy: YAAAAAYYYY!!!! * We have been waiting for this moment  for a long time!!! can't wait to see the pics!!

*odaly and manchu, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!*
*manchu,* I got these from Barneys. They are not available in the Aqua Python online , so I had to call a store and purchase them through a SA. I don't remember the exact price, but they were definitely over $1000.


----------



## rdgldy

OK, not a true reveal-we've all waited long enough, but here goes....


----------



## savvysgirl

^^^^^^^ yayayayay!!!


----------



## rdgldy

just a peek....


----------



## rdgldy

next


----------



## savvysgirl

I'm getting bigger being forced to eat all this popcorn!


----------



## rdgldy

one more.......


----------



## rdgldy

almost there-----


----------



## rdgldy

finally, I think----


----------



## sumnboutme

YAY!  Pretty beige pythons *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## rdgldy

here they are....


----------



## Marisa783

yayyy rdgldy! you FINALLY got them! congrats! i am sure you are so relieved!


----------



## rdgldy

almost


----------



## rdgldy

and the last one.........

modeling pictures later!


----------



## MikaelaN

I LOVE them, *Rdgldy!!!*


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful* rdgldy*!! They are so worth the wait. Congrats


----------



## natassha68

Ohh *RD*!! I'm thrilled for you !!! and they are totally gorgeous!!...cant wait to see the modeling pics


----------



## Nancy7

rdgldy said:


> almost


 
Simply Stunning rdgldy!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Cerina

Gorgeous, rdgldy! Can't wait for modeling pics...


----------



## rdgldy

Modeling poses:


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, they look absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## Cerina




----------



## noah8077

So lovely!


----------



## natassha68

Wow, They look PERFECT on you !!,,,, congrats !


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy......wow....I honestly don't have words they are so beautiful!  I am so glad they finally made it to you.  They were worth the wait!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* WOW!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

It paid off! And boy are they amazing *Rdgldy!!! *


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, *rdgldy*!!!!!!! I'm so glad they finally came. They are gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

stunning, *rdgldy*!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Absolutely gorgeous, *rdgldy*! You wear them well!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks to all of you for your patience with me while I waited a month for these babies.  They were so worth the wait-I could stare at them all day


----------



## bagmad73

*rdgldy* - your pythons are absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations - def worth the wait!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

rdgldy - they're gorgeous!!!  oh how i love these


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy*! They are stunning and so worth the wait! Love them!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> Modeling poses:



All I can say is "TO DIE FOR"


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> almost there-----


 
Worth every minute of the wait!


----------



## LavenderIce

I actually don't mind that you posted here.  I think reveal threads clutter, so posting here is more than appropriate.  They are beautiful!



sumnboutme said:


> Python VPs - ordered from LV boutique a day before the Iowa Zeppas
> 
> *note: I already did a reveal...sorry to post again


----------



## Chins4

OK ladies, I couldn't wait any longer to post modelling pics of my HPs so pedi or no pedi..........here they are! I  this shoe!!


----------



## so-phisticated

not new, but never posted them here before...


----------



## natassha68

OMG, these are making me even MORE  now, Can you provide me the info as to where it was that you got these beautie's, *Chins*?.... they are taking away my sanity, I neeed a pair !!!... I think that sums up how they look ! 





Chins4 said:


> OK ladies, I couldn't wait any longer to post modelling pics of my HPs so pedi or no pedi..........here they are! I  this shoe!!


----------



## jancedtif

natassha68 said:


> OMG, these are making me even MORE  now, Can you provide me the info as to where it was that you got these beautie's, *Chins*?.... they are taking away my sanity, I neeed a pair !!!... I think that sums up how they look !


 
Natassha, I know how you feel. But I aleady have a red pair of shoes!! OMG!! Chins, they are so beautiful!!
 Please God, don't let me order another pair of red CLs!


----------



## LavenderIce

chins--Thank you for not holding out on us any longer.  They are even more incredible on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

chins - they look great on you!  i am so loving this cherry red patent!  

so-phisticated - i really like those Architeks? on you!  funky color combination, but it works!  especially with your pink polish!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *Lav*!
*Chins* - those look great on you!
*So-phisticated* - very funky!


----------



## Papillon

Chins4 said:


> OK ladies, I couldn't wait any longer to post modelling pics of my HPs so pedi or no pedi..........here they are! I  this shoe!!


 
I posted in the Glass Slipper new purchases thread as well, but you have even more pics here for me to  over! 

Sex. Pure sex.


----------



## MikaelaN

AHH those red HPs are TDF!


----------



## Papillon

so-phisticated said:


> not new, but never posted them here before...


 
Love the *blue* & *yellow* combo so-phisticated! They make me  & think of a bright sunny day!


----------



## rdgldy

Chins, the red is incredible.
So-phisicated, the colors of your architeks are such fun.
Thank you all for your complements.
I scored new helmets today.  I am so done.


----------



## lilmissb

*so-phisticated* those rock! Such a funky individual colour combo.

*Chins*  I saw them yesterday at Bondi but they didn't have my size to try on. They look AMAZING on you! I have a feeling the double platform isn't me but the colour certainly is!!! I might follow Jet and get some decolletes in this colour.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Those red HPs are so amazing! I can't even believe it...


----------



## justkell

Those Red HPs are gorgeous! How comfortable are they Chins? They look to be a whole lotta shoe, especially around where the toes are? KWIM?


----------



## Chins4

^They were pretty much straight on comfortable  and feel very stable but not too heavy


----------



## justkell

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*So-phisticated*- the color combo on your Architeks is so fun!


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy, where are the pictures?


----------



## lolitablue

These babies made it to me on Thursday after I got two molars pulled and the thought of them being here really helped the pain.  Now that I am out of the drugged phase, I found the time to take the pictures.  As some of you know, pictures do not do them justice!!

Multi Glitter No Prive - Pure love!!





​


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Love them Lolita!


----------



## justkell

yummyyyyyyyyy, those babies sparkle!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Just stunning *lolita*!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Gorgeous,* Lolita*!


----------



## bagmad73

Wow!! *Chins* - your HPs are awesome and the colour is more so...Congrats, they look so sexy on you!!!
*so-phisticated* - I was contemplating the same shoes once, your pics make me feel a little pang of regret for not getting them....but they look perfect on you!!!!
*Lolita* - love your glitters!!!


----------



## natassha68

They are gorgeous *Lolita*, hope you are feeling better !


----------



## lolitablue

natassha68 said:


> They are gorgeous *Lolita*, hope you are feeling better !



Thank you, all!! For some reason CLs made the healing process faster!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Chins* your red Hypers are red hot!!!! 

*so-phisticated* love the blue yellow combo! It's so-fun!

*Lolita* your MCGs are TDF!!!!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy: * I am very happy for you and I am thrilled your gorgeous VPs have finally made it to their rightful place. They look absolutely beautiful on you!  Congrats!!
*chins: *Your HP's are SuperRed Hot!!
*so-phisticated: *Very fun color combos!! They are fabulous, Congrats!
*Lolita: *They are truly dazzling! Congrats


----------



## kuromi-chan

love the MC Glitters Lolita!!  so sparkly!


----------



## Chins4

lolitablue said:


> These babies made it to me on Thursday after I got two molars pulled and the thought of them being here really helped the pain. Now that I am out of the drugged phase, I found the time to take the pictures. As some of you know, pictures do not do them justice!!
> 
> Multi Glitter No Prive - Pure love!!


 
mmmmm...........sparkly  lookin' good lolita!

Thanks for all the lovely compliments on the HPs ladies


----------



## rilokiley

*lolita*, I love your glitters!


----------



## rdgldy

Presenting my new helmuts from Barneys.  The are bigger than my previous helmuts-these are my true US size.  On my older helmuts I went down 1/2 size from my US size.  The blue is so pretty!


----------



## babypie

Chins4 said:


> OK ladies, I couldn't wait any longer to post modelling pics of my HPs so pedi or no pedi..........here they are! I  this shoe!!



Holy hotness!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy, that color *is *very pretty!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Those New Helmuts look great on you, *rdgldy*! Love the color!


----------



## surlygirl

Those are gorgeous, *lolita*! Love the sparkle!


----------



## kuromi-chan

rdgldy - that blue is sooo gorgeous!  congrats on your new Helmuts!


----------



## lilmissb

How gorgeous are your new helmuts *rdgldy!!!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the color of the new helmuts *Rdgldy! *


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> Presenting my new helmuts from Barneys. The are bigger than my previous helmuts-these are my true US size. On my older helmuts I went down 1/2 size from my US size. The blue is so pretty!


 
Gorgeous colour for summer rdgldy


----------



## rilokiley

I love them, *rdgldy*.  I think I may like the New Helmut more than the old one!


----------



## Papillon

*Lolita* - Your Multi Glitter NPs are gorgeous! I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. It is funny how CLs & sparkly things help isn't it?!?! 

*Rdgldy* - Still loving your python VPs! Your New Helmuts are beautiful & the colour is amazing! Do you  them as much as the original Helmut?


----------



## lawgirl78

I've been catching up on this thread...so many beautiful additions ladies!
*rdgldy: *Love the color of your new helmuts! They look amazing on you.
*chins: *I can't get over how perfect red those HP's are.  Gorgeous!
*so-phisticated: *I love the color combo!  They definitely warranted a posting so we could see them!
*Lolita: *Your glitters are truly stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy, *love the color of your New Helmut!!! I received my Black leather New Helmut this last weekend, still have not posted pics. Not sure if I am going to keep them or return them.

*FYI to all Ladies*: I wear size 39 for my VPs. I got my New Helmuts in size 38.


----------



## Papillon

karwood said:


> *FYI to all Ladies*: I wear size 39 for my VPs. I got my New Helmuts in size 38.


 
Thank you for the sizing info Karwood!  Guess that means I'd still have to buy the NH from the boutiques for a size 34.5 (I am a 34 in the original). Bummer.

May I ask why you are thinking about returning them? Do you like them as much as the original?


----------



## lilmissb

karwood said:


> *rdgldy, *love the color of your New Helmut!!! I received my Black leather New Helmut this last weekend, still have not posted pics. Not sure if I am going to keep them or return them.
> 
> *FYI to all Ladies*: I wear size 39 for my VPs. I got my New Helmuts in size 38.



If you post pics, we could help with your decision....

I'm not eligible for New Helmuts then, I wear 35.5 in VP's!!! Obviously the same size as Papillon


----------



## Papillon

lilmissb said:


> I'm not eligible for New Helmuts then, I wear 35.5 in VP's!!! Obviously the same size as Papillon


 
The boutiques do get the 34 & 34.5  Both my black jazz & leopard pony are size 34 & came from Michael at Horatio.


----------



## karwood

Papillon said:


> Thank you for the sizing info Karwood!  Guess that means I'd still have to buy the NH from the boutiques for a size 34.5 (I am a 34 in the original). Bummer.
> 
> May I ask why you are thinking about returning them? Do you like them as much as the original?


 
The insole or the footbed of the New Helmuts are thinner in comparison to the original Helmuts. I have  wide feet. When I have the NH on, my feet literally are hanging or spilling over the side with the d'Orsay cut. The shoes do fit me perfectly lengthwise, but the width is a different case. If they were 1/2 inch wider, then they would probably look better on my feet.


----------



## Papillon

karwood said:


> The insole or the footbed of the New Helmuts are thinner in comparison to the original Helmuts. I have "slightly" wide feet. When I have the NH on, my feet literally are hanging or spilling over the side with the d'Orsay cut. The shoes do fit me perfectly lengthwise, but the width is a different case. If they were 1/2 inch wider, then they would probably look better on my feet.


 
Thank you Karwood. I'm sorry they don't fit perfectly width wise.  My feel aren't really wide, but I _feel_ like they are in the original Helmut due to the extreme d'orsay cut. It's unfortunate they didn't make the NH in the same width as the OH.


----------



## lilmissb

P, you are EVIL :devil: !!!!!! LOL

Oh but I might be saved as I am a little wide so I look ridiculous in those types of shoes....my foot basically scrapes the floor.


----------



## Papillon

lilmissb said:


> P, you are EVIL :devil: !!!!!! LOL
> 
> Oh but I might be saved as I am a little wide so I look ridiculous in those types of shoes....my foot basically scrapes the floor.


 
 Definitely try them on if you can. It's such a unique & sexy style. The Helmuts (in black jazz) were my first CLs & the ones that started the obsession.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, ladies-the color really is very different than the other blues I've seen.
*Papillion*, I do like them almost as much as the original-I really like the more elongated look though.
I wonder if the special orders would be the old or new style??


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> Presenting my new helmuts from Barneys. The are bigger than my previous helmuts-these are my true US size. On my older helmuts I went down 1/2 size from my US size. The blue is so pretty!


 

OMG I just died!!!! Thanks *rdgldy* for posting photos, they are my new UHG!


----------



## peachi521

I am SO happy ladies... I got my Very Croise!!  They fit perfectly w/a foot pad - my feet are wide so I got a 38.5 (I'm a US 7.5/8).  Many thanks to *megan.ming*... I had no computer access and she snagged them for me with a nice 10% cashback discount  Also thanks to ebay seller *ctradem* who is a tpf member... and who let me pick the shoes up in person haha!!


----------



## peachi521

rdgldy said:


> Presenting my new helmuts from Barneys.  The are bigger than my previous helmuts-these are my true US size.  On my older helmuts I went down 1/2 size from my US size.  The blue is so pretty!



rdgldy these are gorgeous... you've convinced my mother and me to (eventually) purchase a pair!!!  Wow those are fantastic!


----------



## surlygirl

*peachi* - they look so good on you! congrats ... I know you've been wanting them for a while!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Peachi*- congrats on your new shoes! I love the VC in that color combo, and you wear them well!


----------



## kuromi-chan

peachi - the VCs look gorgeous on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

*peachi*, those look perfect on you!

*rdgldy*, love the NH on you!  Might have to consider them now...

*lolita*, pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

*peachi* they are stunning on you! Congrats on snapping them up!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Peachi*, your VC's are beautiful. They look stunning on you.
I've been quietly wanting these for a while but after seeing your pics i'm  adding them to my to get list!


----------



## rdgldy

*peachi*,  I love the VC-they look great on you!
Get the helmuts, I need a twin!


----------



## meggyg8r

yay *peachi* you got the VCs!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hurray for VCs *Peachi!!! *


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Peachi *congrats they are sexy!


----------



## glistenpearls

peachi521 said:


> I am SO happy ladies... I got my Very Croise!! They fit perfectly w/a foot pad - my feet are wide so I got a 38.5 (I'm a US 7.5/8). Many thanks to *megan.ming*... I had no computer access and she snagged them for me with a nice 10% cashback discount  Also thanks to ebay seller *ctradem* who is a tpf member... and who let me pick the shoes up in person haha!!


 
Wow...I didnt like it when I saw the stock photos, but your pictures have changed my mind, they are soooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## rilokiley

*peachi*, the VC looks great on you!  congrats!


----------



## noah8077

Congrats Peachi!


----------



## YaYa3

*peachi,* the VCs are GORGEOUS!  they look beautiful on you.  congrats!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

peachi....gorgeous!  They look fabulous on you!


----------



## b00mbaka

Peachi, they look great on you! I was scared of those shoes because they aren't flattering to most feet but you do them justice! Bravo my dear!


----------



## IslandSpice

Love 'em, Peachie! They look beautiful on you...and no baby toe overhang!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, what amazing eye candy ladies!!!!   This is making my day go by sooo much faster!


----------



## Nancy7

Congrats Peachi - They look beautiful!  I love that style.


----------



## fmd914

Chins - I am so glad that you are buying Louboutins again - your post and choices are always amazing!!!!!  Those red HPs have me swooning.  Congratulations!

Lolita - the glitters are one of the most fun shoes ever - congrats on scoring a pair

rdglady - Thanks for the pics of the new helmut - I love the color of them and they look great on you!

peachi - I have the same pair of VCs and love them.  They are sexy and fun!


----------



## *Lo

Nude VP Burgundy Toe! I finally got them! YAYYYY!!!


----------



## noah8077

Yay *Lo, love 'em.  I can't wait for the snow to go so I can wear mine!


----------



## *Lo

^^^TEll me about it I was just wearing them around my house in my sweatpants:shame:


----------



## noah8077

I had to take mine out of the box, and they are sitting on the closet floor for me to see every day!  So lame!


----------



## *Lo

^^^HAHAHA Ill probably keep mine out for a little too they are soo pretty!!  When I opened the box my father was in the room and I was like "ooooooooooooo"  he was so disgusted with me and was like "you are sick, you need help"


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous *Lo!!! I can't wait until I get my nude VP's one day!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lo*, congrats-they re gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

*Lo*- just beautiful!  I am with you and *noah*- I can't wait until it gets warmer so I can actually take these babies out!


----------



## YaYa3

**Lo,* they're beautiful.  the exact pair i've promised to myself one day.  they're simply gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

*yaya*-I think you need to get them then!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous Lo!


----------



## justkell

congrats Lo! they're gorgeous. but unlike you, when i first got mine, i made sure i was alone when i opened the box, i knew what sort of noises would be coming out of my mouth and knew they wouldn't be appropriate for anyone else to hear or understand!


----------



## bagmad73

*Lo* - congrats on the VPs - they are truly gorgeous shoes!!
*Peachi* - the VC look so so good on you!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Whoa! Fabulous new purchases ladies!!!

*Rdgldy*...the helmuts are fantastic, congrats!

*peachi*...the VCs are fabulous and you wear them beautifully... congrats!

**lo.... *your Nude VP's are TDF! Wear them in fabulous health...


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Lilmissb, Rgdldy, Rilo, Yaya (I agree with rdgldy you need a pair pronto!), nakedmosher, justkell (you were smarter than me, lol), bagmad, and Bella


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *Lo!  Between these and that stunning Chanel bag, you've gotten quite the haul recently!!!


----------



## so-phisticated

i'm a bit late, but thank you all for the lovely comments! so sweet of you! 

here's another non-new pair.. they're on of my favorites.. and I once read on here that only a few pairs of these were ever made.. i think 5 in each size? not sure, but anyways, here they are..


----------



## rilokiley

*so-phisticated*- so pretty!  *savvysgirl* will love this.


----------



## moodysmom10

so-phisticated said:


> i'm a bit late, but thank you all for the lovely comments! so sweet of you!
> 
> here's another non-new pair.. they're on of my favorites.. and I once read on here that only a few pairs of these were ever made.. i think 5 in each size? not sure, but anyways, here they are..


 
oh wow! those are soo pretty!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

OMG!! I could cry at how much i love and want these beauties. I would give up my crocs to have these. Your a very lucky girlie and i'm utterly jealous. 

Thank you so so much for posting pics!

*Rilo* ... keep looking!!!


----------



## noah8077

^^^Great shoes so-phisticated!


----------



## lawgirl78

*peachi* - congrats! The VC's look great on you
**Lo* - your nude VP's are fantastic! I know what you mean about waiting for the weather to get warmer. If I had them I'd be dying to wear them out ASAP!
*so-phisticated* -  Those are absolutely gorgeous and in a fabulous color! Thank you so much for posting so that I can keep going back and staring at them!


----------



## so-phisticated

aww thank you all so much!!!! you're so sweet!!!

lol! savvy if it makes you feel any better, they're not very comfortable!!!! the part the toes come out of is pretty hard so its painful on the toes!

what size are you anyway?


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your nudes *Lo!

So-phisticated - love that pale blue!


----------



## noah8077

These are on their way to me, but I am too excited to wait......thanks again aeross for sending me pictures and for DB for doing all the leg work!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

yay!!!! They are too beautiful for words! I'm so excited for you Noah!


----------



## HalieB

noah8077 said:


> These are on their way to me, but I am too excited to wait......thanks again aeross for sending me pictures and for DB for doing all the leg work!


 
oh love.....I want them in PINK.....if I win the Biggest Loser at Work....this is what I am getting!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *Noah* .. i'm glad your getting them


----------



## sumnboutme

yay *noah*!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Very Pretty *Noah! *


----------



## lolitablue

HalieB said:


> oh love.....I want them in PINK.....if I win the Biggest Loser at Work....this is what I am getting!


 
Sounds like fun, *HalieB -* Great idea!

*Peachi*, you did score big!

*Lo,* love those VPs, congrats!

Sorry if I miss anybody, this thread moves fast!!


----------



## Marisa783

i love those Noah! they are stunning!!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks guys I am super excited!


----------



## lilmissb

*so-phisticated* they're unreal! You have some beautiful shoes!!!

*NOAH*  I  those turquoise PYTHON declics!!! Congrats, can't wait for modelling pics. Which boutique did you get them from?


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*- they're stunning!  congrats.  are you keeping your turquoise Ron Rons?


----------



## *Lo

Thanks Meggy, Lawgirl, Kuromi, and Lolita!

OMG Noah I swear those are the most gorgeous I have seen this season,  I adore them.  Your soo lucky!


----------



## noah8077

rilokiley said:


> *noah*- they're stunning! congrats. are you keeping your turquoise Ron Rons?


 

I haven't decided, you want them if I don't keep them? LOL


----------



## rilokiley

noah8077 said:


> I haven't decided, you want them if I don't keep them? LOL



hahaha you = :devil:

you know I'm on a ban, missy!  are they 36.5?  you know, for information purposes...


----------



## noah8077

37 purely informatively speaking.


----------



## rdgldy

*so-phisticated*, your shoes are truly special and beautiful.
*noah*, can't wait to see your beauties.


----------



## rilokiley

noah8077 said:


> 37 purely informatively speaking.



good to know


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh noah, yay!  i'm so glad you were able to find a way to make them yours!  they're beautiful, can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## lawgirl78

Congrats noah!  That turquoise is gorgeous! Can't wait to see modeling pics when you get them.


----------



## peachi521

noah8077 said:


> These are on their way to me, but I am too excited to wait......thanks again aeross for sending me pictures and for DB for doing all the leg work!



Oh my goodness... these shoes are stunning... !!  Congrats *noah*!

And thanks *everyone* for the kind words on the *VC*!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i completely missed these!  OMG!  absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## bagmad73

*noah* - you are going to turn a lot of heads with that pair of declics!!!
*so-phisticated* - your shoes are so pretty!


----------



## lulabee

*noah,* Those Declics!!!!!!!


----------



## aeross

I rarely pop in here as I get too tempted. But having been lucky enough to receive *Noah's *beauties last night I had to comment !

If you think the pics look good, wait until you see them IRL  

I waved them off a couple of hours ago all safely tucked up in their box, plus another box, plus pvc bag and bubble wrap haha. It's a little like a russian doll for you to open !

Thank goodness you are not my size 

DB doesn't realise that now I know he will go in and pay/collect for me he's going to be a busy boy 

A x


----------



## noah8077

I just can't thank you enough!!!!


----------



## aeross

Oh the pleasure was all mine my dear. We are all grade A enablers on here LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

Noah, your new exotic declics are definitely drool worthy.....fabulous!


----------



## BellaShoes

My latest additions came along with 13 enablers chanting 'get them, get them, get them!!' You think the Chat Deals and Steals thread is tough....wait until you have them all in person!

My new Very Prive in Black Eel..... I  them!!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *Bella*!


----------



## rilokiley

*Bella*- your black eel VP's are gorgeous!! 


Here is my eBay purchase- black kid VP with burgundy tip! 

Thank you to everyone who enabled me... I love them so much, and I'm so glad I got them.  I can't believe I almost passed up this deal- $315 after cashback! 













I will get so much wear out of these, but my next pair of CL's needs to be something colorful.  Any suggestions?


----------



## sumnboutme

Congrats *rilo*!  I'm glad they worked out for you!


----------



## sumnboutme

*Bella*...I can't believe I missed your new babies!  They're gorgeous, congrats!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on the black eel VPs Bella!  they look gorgeous on you!  

what a steal rilo!  lucky you!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *sumnboutme* and *kuromi*!


----------



## noah8077

Great VP's Bella and Rilo!


----------



## Papillon

*peachi* - I LOVE the VCs & they look fantastic on you! 

*Lo* - Beautiful VPs! I hope the weather gets warm soon too. 

*so-phisticated* - Gorgeous! The colour is amazing. 

*Noah* - OMG I don't noah what to say!  Congratulations they are TDF! I can't wait to see pics &  some more.

*Rilo* - Your VPs are perfect & you got them for such a great deal! I think something bright starting with EB & ending in Declic is in your near future.  

*Bella *- Can't get enough of your incredible eel VPs!  Honestly, I'm not stalking you.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Bella!!!!* They are georgeous, I love the eel in black.

*rilo* yay!!!! They're fantastic, modelling shot please....


----------



## sara999

bella i love them! eel is a fantastic material for loubies


----------



## noah8077

Thanks again for everyones compliments on the shoes, I have a tracking number now, so I will be checking the Royal Mail website like a crazy nut!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *noah*, *Papillon*, and *lilmissb*!

*Papillon*- if only I could find the 120mm, I'd be all over it! 
*lilmissb*- pedi tomorrow, then modeling shots of these VP's (and also the Jaws from over a month ago!)


----------



## BellaShoes

awwwww, ladies! Thank you so much They were the very last pair I tried at SAKS and I could not take them off!

*rilo*...congrats on your VP's, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## YaYa3

*hooray* to *bella* and *rilo!!!*  both pair of VPs are gorgeous.  *rilo,* i'm so happy you didn't wait until yesterday to get them, and *bella,* i'm happy you didn't take those gorgeous eels off.


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo*, beautiful VPs!
*bella*, you know I love those VPs-you may have a twin soon too!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *Bella*, *Yaya*, and *rdgldy*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Fabulous classics *Rilo*! I miss my VP's :cry:


----------



## lawgirl78

Congrats *rilo* that's an amazing deal for such a gorgeous shoe!

*Bella*, the VP in black eel is TDF.  I'm so wanting a pair now!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Bella*- your eel VPs are gorgeous!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am probably the only person who buys low heeled CLs ... but here is my purchase from the SF play day, Le Mer Patent Chic in Beige:


----------



## lolitablue

Classy, *lorim*! And you are not the one, there are fans out there.  Like wedges, they come handy!!

*Bella*, what a pair! Love them very much!

*Rilo*, congratulations on such an amazing deal!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *lawgirl, purse and lolita*...just finished with my VP photo session

awwww, *lori*, they are fabulous and I loved them on you yesterday!! You need to master the CL pose and post some pics for us! Perhaps you can borrow *mangujowa's* mini tripod!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *savvys*, *lawgirl*, and *lolita*!


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple more of my new Very Prive in Black Eel.....






Hey Rilo!! Look... you are a *superstar*







and for *Naked*.... what has been deemed _'Bella's Pose'_....


----------



## rilokiley

*Bella*, I love it!!!  I instantly perked up when I saw my beloved New York Mets logo on your screen


----------



## Nancy7

*Noah* - Congrats!!!!  Pythons!  Incredible color.  You must be on 
*Bella* - Simply Stunning....once again.  Perfect....the black/red combination together with that sheen.....Love it.


----------



## Nancy7

*Rilo* - Beautiful!!!!!!  Congrats!!!!  I'm hoping to purchase a pair just like it.  Cheers!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *Nancy*!  I hope you get them!


----------



## lilmissb

*lori* I love that colour. Is it really beige? Must be a new shade as my beige oh my slings looked way darker than that.

*Bella* true love! They're fab. And I think I have the same laptop as you!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lori*, I love your shoes.  I like to mix up my collection with both low and high heels.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous additions!!!

*Bella* LOVE the prives ... and thanks for the Bella pose!


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous !! 


BellaShoes said:


> My latest additions came along with 13 enablers chanting 'get them, get them, get them!!' You think the Chat Deals and Steals thread is tough....wait until you have them all in person!
> 
> My new Very Prive in Black Eel..... I  them!!


----------



## natassha68

Great Deal !!.... they are lovely 


rilokiley said:


> *Bella*- your black eel VP's are gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Here is my eBay purchase- black kid VP with burgundy tip!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who enabled me... I love them so much, and I'm so glad I got them.  I can't believe I almost passed up this deal- $315 after cashback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get so much wear out of these, but my next pair of CL's needs to be something colorful.  Any suggestions?


----------



## BellaShoes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous additions!!!
> 
> *Bella* LOVE the prives ... and thanks for the Bella pose!


 
:kiss:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

fab new additions ladies!!!  

i'm lovin every pair!


----------



## lilmissb

Melia, did you buy the differas? Love you avatar!


----------



## meggyg8r

*bella* they are stunning--I love eel print!!!!!

yayyyyy *Rilo*!!!  They are gorgeous!  Congrats on such a great deal!

*lori* they are classy and look SUPER comfortable!  I love how neutral they are--they will go with anything!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *natassha* and *meggy*!


----------



## kaeleigh

*Rilo,* .... sorry I said They are great!
From now on, I am going to enable everyone.


----------



## meggyg8r

kaeleigh said:


> *Rilo,* .... sorry I said They are great!
> From now on, I am going to enable everyone.



I think that is a great idea


----------



## rilokiley

haha no worries, *kaeleigh*!  you were only looking out for me 

I only got them because my SO fell through.  I would've listened to you otherwise!


----------



## RS1972

This one's per Melia's request....only about 5 days ago! I got these from a lovely ebayer and tpf'er and I love love love them! Thanks for letting me share!

Taupe Suede Super Decolletes


----------



## rdgldy

those are really pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

*RS* they're gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pretty!


----------



## RS1972

^^thanks ladies! I love them a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## Papillon

Excuse the PJs & terrible quality. They are definitely royal purple like Chins amazing pics (2 watermarked ones). 

I couldn't wait to share with everyone.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous!!!

BTW- Papillion ... I got a message from peter tay showing pic of the peach/pink mount streets?? .. .just now ... pics looked like they were from a boutique (maybe SCP)?? Could mean they got a new shipment....


----------



## lilmissb

They're fab Papillon!


----------



## noah8077

Great shoes papillon!


----------



## kuromi-chan

gorgeous Papillon!  that color is amazing!


----------



## Papillon

*RS1972 *- Your Super Ds are beautiful! The thicker heel looks perfect with the wood platform. Congratulations!


----------



## Papillon

Thank you *naked*, *lilmiss*, *noah* & *kuromi*!  I haven't taken them off since they arrived. I'm surprised how comfy they are for 140mm, not mention how awesome being tall is! 

Naked - thank you! I'll check out my emails from Peter.


----------



## Pinkdancer

Bella, those shoes are FABULOUS.

Papillion, those are so pretty! I love the color.


----------



## rilokiley

*Papillon*- just stunning!  they are out of this world.  congrats!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> Melia, did you buy the differas? Love you avatar!


 
no no  but thanks!  

and to anyone else wondering why i came home empty handed from our SF play day...  i think i have a good reason that's coming up in a few more mins...


----------



## rdgldy

so what is it?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

is it ok for me to hate you just a lil bit???  i'm only kidding...  they look great on you!  back to the hunt i go!



RS1972 said:


> This one's per Melia's request....only about 5 days ago! I got these from a lovely ebayer and tpf'er and I love love love them! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Taupe Suede Super Decolletes


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> so what is it?


 

yea... what is it?!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

in no particular order...  my reasons for coming home empty handed...




http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp196/melia166300/tpf/DSCN2732-1.jpg


----------



## melialuvs2shop




----------



## melialuvs2shop




----------



## melialuvs2shop




----------



## melialuvs2shop




----------



## rdgldy

jeez, that is some haul!  I love all of them!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous Melia! I still think the Differas would be another welcome addition


----------



## YaYa3

WOW, *melia!!* what a beautiful haul!  congrats.!


----------



## rdgldy

you are evil, naked:ninja:


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *melia!* That's some haul!!! Love it all!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

a big to   *authentic* for hooking me up with the black patent decolletes and the blue nuit d'ete slingbacks  :urock:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks *rdgldy*, *naked*, *YaYa*, & *lilmissb*!




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous Melia! I still think the Differas would be another welcome addition


 
yeah...  about that...  i have a problem with paying full price for bedroom shoes...  since i have no where to wear them...  and had this been a few months ago, maybe i could have convinced my bf to get them as a very early birthday present, but fact of the matter is that ever since i've joined this forum, he won't hear anything i have to say if it involves red soles  




lilmissb said:


> Wow *melia!* That's some haul!!! Love it all!


 
you're a poet and don't know it


----------



## rdgldy

Melia, how did the rolandes run?


----------



## ceseeber

wow Melia, four pairs! they're all lovely and those rolandos are such a great versatile shoe


----------



## LavenderIce

Papillon:  I am head over heels in love with your purple satin Eugenies!

melialuvs2shop:  I have long loved those Yoyo Zeppa slings!  Great find.  Your collection is rounding out nicely with all of your additions.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rdgldy said:


> Melia, how did the rolandes run?


 
true to my CL size:  38.5

i was worried that i might have some heel overhang because of everything else i've read on here, but they're perfect!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ceseeber said:


> wow Melia, four pairs! they're all lovely and those rolandos are such a great versatile shoe


 
you really think so?  they were stuck in customs for a whole week in which i was going back and forth about selling them, but they fit perfectly and look sooo much better IRL

leopard is a neutral, right?


----------



## bagmad73

This thread moves really fast.
Fantastic and gorgeous shoes everyone!! Hard to keep up, so lovely to see!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> melialuvs2shop: I have long loved those Yoyo Zeppa slings! Great find. Your collection is rounding out nicely with all of your additions.


 
thanks *Lav*!  you know what else would round out my collection nicely???  your Pilots!!!


----------



## Nancy7

melialuvs2shop said:


>


 Mel - Incredibly Gorgeous....all of them!!!!  Especially the animals


----------



## Speedah

*Pappillon: *Those Eugenies are just stunning. I just adore the color!!! 
*
Melia: *Girl, you kept me in suspense!!! I couldn't keep track of everything you bought but I love them all!!! Now if only I could find a pair of those Rolandes in my size...


----------



## lilmissb

melialuvs2shop said:


> thanks *rdgldy*, *naked*, *YaYa*, & *lilmissb*!
> you're a poet and don't know it



Hehehehehe! It's not like me not to notice that!


----------



## ohNina

Melia, I love the new shoes.  Can you post a modeling pic of the Nuit d'ete?  I have always loved them in blue and would like to hunt for a pair on e-bay. (are they true to size?) I am also loving the Rolande...are they comfortable at all?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ohNina said:


> Melia, I love the new shoes. Can you post a modeling pic of the Nuit d'ete? I have always loved them in blue and would like to hunt for a pair on e-bay. (are they true to size?) I am also loving the Rolande...are they comfortable at all?


 

thanks Nina!!!  i'm trying to hold back all the yawning so i think i'm going to call it a night soon but i promise i will take modeling pics first thing in the morning--  even before i brush my teeth!  

the nuit d'etes i got have been used and are a teensy bit loose in the back (elastic), but i think they are pretty true to size.  i got them in my VP size 38.5 and i am a true US 8.  the rolandes were bnib and despite the stiff patent, i find them to be quite comfy.  i cleaned my room for 4 hours in them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

melia - congrats on all your new additions!    may i suggest one more....those silver Differas!    i'm sorry girl, but you NEED those!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Melia*, you naughty girlie!!! Fabulous haul there. All are stunning.


----------



## rdgldy

melialuvs2shop said:


> true to my CL size:  38.5
> 
> i was worried that i might have some heel overhang because of everything else i've read on here, but they're perfect!!!


thanks!


----------



## lulabee

*melia*, I totally envy you the rolande!!!!! They are sooo gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

what a haul, *melia*!  congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

Lovely, lovely shoes everyone!!

*Melia* can I please have these??


----------



## lawgirl78

I love all your new additions *melia*, especially the rolandes!


----------



## RS1972

Papillon said:


> *RS1972 *- Your Super Ds are beautiful! The thicker heel looks perfect with the wood platform. Congratulations!


 
Thanks Papillon! And yours......wow! Absolutely stunningly gorgeous! What a special pair of shoes....congrats to you too!


----------



## RS1972

melialuvs2shop said:


> is it ok for me to hate you just a lil bit??? i'm only kidding... they look great on you! back to the hunt i go!
> 
> Yeah I was first going to say it's ok for you to hate me. Then I saw your pictures and damn! I'd say you made up for not getting the super d's! Your yoyos.....those are one of my favorites ever, been looking for them for a long time. They're such the perfect summery shoe. So right back at ya....now I hate you! But just a teeny tiny bit and it's all out of jealousy of course! They're alllll beauties!Can't wait to see your modeling shots, CONGRATS!


----------



## Papillon

Thank you *pinkdancer*, *rilo*, *lavender* & *speedah*! 

*Melia* - Wow! All of your new additions are beautiful. Love the colour of the nuit d'ete, the yoyo zeppas are a perfect summer shoe & your rolandes are _rawr_ hot! The differas really look amazing on you! Hope that you do get them because they would make incredibly sexy bedroom shoes. 

*RS1972* - Thank you. I didn't notice the first time that the heel on your Super Ds is stacked wood. That makes them even more fabulous!


----------



## RS1972

Papillon......my wood heel is NOTHING compared to your sparkly crystals!! 
(but thank you!)


----------



## HalieB

Papillon said:


> Excuse the PJs & terrible quality. They are definitely royal purple like Chins amazing pics (2 watermarked ones).
> 
> I couldn't wait to share with everyone.


 

Love them


----------



## HalieB

New Shoes!!!! I think most will know my Sometimes. I dyed them myself. Please see this thread if you have not had a chance.
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/a-reveal-my-new-shoes-i-dyed-myself-441341.html[/COLOR[/URL]]

Next is my New Beige Altadama Double platforms. I sold these once and regretted it...so I bought them again. I love them.


----------



## HalieB

This first one is going to be my new signature pose


----------



## Nieners

New addition, bought them from Ebay today for 390 euro's. Which is okay I guess


----------



## rdgldy

*Nieners*, they are positively gorgeous!


----------



## ashakes

*carlinha,* both of your Cate Trash heels are beautiful! 

*ceseeber*, your Cotton Club wedges are so gorgeous IRL. Did you end up wearing them on St. Patty's day?

*jancedtif*, congrats on the Lady Grants. They will be great staples!

*bambolina*, your nude patent Open Clics are gorgeous, especially on you!

*corsie*, those nude patent decolletes are beautiful!  Great legs!   I have those too and they are so sexy!

*mancho*, the azzuro patent VPs are stunning!  I just got that same color in the hyper prives a couple of weeks ago. Did you end up keeping them or finding a way to make them work?

*Chins*, I absolutely love your cerise patent HPs!  The color is amazing and they look wonderful on you. I especially love them with your dark wash jeans!  Did you wear them yet?

*Natasha*, you know I love the cerise patent from this season and the Madame Claude looks so gorgeous on you!  I'm glad you were able to get the right size in the nude patent VPs too!  

*Schnuggeli,* the leopard patent Madame Claudes are gorgeous too!  You have some amazing legs too! I hope that didn't sound pervy. LOL

*karwood*, the aqua python rolandos are stunning! I swear the coloring on yours is much darker than the ones I had.  Mine didn't look as dark IRL.  They look great on you!  And, I love the Iowa Zeppas as well. I got mine a couple of years ago and they are one of my favorite pairs. I need to have new heel tips put on actually so I can wear them this season!  Congrats on adding 2 gorgeous pairs to your collection!

*Alice*, congrats on getting the navy Joli Noeud Dorcets!  The navy color is a perfect match to your Chanel reissue flap!  

*rdgldy*, congrats on the Wherevers!  What a great addition to your collection!  And, you finally got your python VPs!  That took forever. Stunning!  The new helmuts look amazing on you too!  I absolutely love the color you chose.  You should get the black python ones!  I see you wearing those a ton. The Madison store got those too last week when they called me about the Dillian.

*sumnboutme*, I already said I was a fan of the black patent Iowa Zeppas so obviously I think these are very cute too. I actually own these as well because the Iowa Zeppa is so comfy.  Have you worn them yet?   I actually bought them with the intent of doing something with the wooden heel, but I have not done a thing to them yet out of laziness and indecisiveness. lol  They might be off to Ebay soon!  Congrats on a super cute shoe!  And, of course love the python VPs.  You will definitely not regret that purchase.  They are very versatile!

*lawgirl*, lovely additions!  My favorites are the rolandos!

*sophisticated*, love your Architeks!  I have them in white/gold myself. My undergrad is from Ohio State so I could never get into the blue/yellow combination, BUT ONLY because our rivals are University of Michigan and those are their colors. But, they are still beautiful. What do you usually pair them with?  I'm sure you get tons of compliments on them since they are so unique.  And, you better make sure *savvysgirl* is not the same size because she might take off with your aqua lovelies. LOL  GORGEOUS and makes it even more special because they were very limited! 

*lolita*, congrats on grabbing those glitters! You will love them!  They are so much fun to wear! 

*peachi*, the Very Croise look beautiful on you!  Another TPFer that can wear this style. WOOOO! 

*Lo**, love your nude patent VPs!  Out of the 3 pairs of nude VPs I own, the burgandy tip is probably my favorite!  I'm glad you were finally able to grab them!

*noah*, oh yay you were able to get the aqua python declics!  I know you are a big declic fan so these will be perfect for you!  Congrats!  

*Bella*, congrats on grabbing those black eel VPs! I know you will definitely get a ton of wear out of these. I always get so many compliments on mine because of the texture and who doesn't love a VP?!  And, your pedi looks fab too!

*rilo,* what a great Ebay score!  Aren't you glad they enabled you? lol  You would have regretted not buying them because again, you will get lots of use out of these babies!  Congrats!

*lorihmatthews*, the La Mer is so cute!  And, I love them in bone!  They are probably incredibly comfy too.

*RS1972*, congrats on the Super Decolletes!

*Papillon,* LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE the Eugenie!  The purple satin is divine!  They are the same color as my VPs so I know what you mean regarding the color in the photographs.  And, they look so cute with your PJ bottoms too! lol  The ribbon trim on the PJs is a perfect match! Did you plan that?  

*melia,* you have been a busy shopper!  Fabulous additions. And, they are all so different too!  Congrats!

*HalieB*, your 2 additions are fantastic!  The Alta Damas are perfection on you and those Sometimes are truely runway quality! I still can't believe you did them by yourself. I'm too much of a wimp when it comes to experimenting with my luxury goods. lol STUNNING!

*Nieners*, the black Mouche Zeppas are amazing.  They are so chic!  Congrats!  Did you buy them for a specific occasion?  

OMG, so don't wait 29 pages before looking at this thread.   I don't think I left out anybody, but if I did I apologize.  I tell myself this often, but I really do need to check this particular thread more often as you ladies move too quickly.


----------



## lilmissb

*Halie* great job on the dyeing on your sometimes! Love the altadamas too.

*Neiners* wow, they look fabulous. I regret not getting a pair now.


----------



## la lola

*Nieners *Mouche are great and what a deal... I spent 6 months  searching for mine!!
And it is so nice to see I am not the only one from CRO!!!!


----------



## ceseeber

*Asha,* it is beyond impressive that you listed and complitmented every shoe....that's very thoughful, time consuming & amazing...then again you have so many lovely shoes, if I were to compliment each one...well, it would take a really, really long time for sure!


----------



## Nancy7

*Halieb - *Simply Stunning & Gorgeous!!
*Nieners - *Absolutley Beautiful!  You seem much happy with that choice.
*Ashakes* - OMG....I'm impressed - you certainly did your "rounds"


----------



## rdgldy

*Asha*, you are the best!  Thanks for the helmut info-I clearly cannot buy another pair of shoes right now, but will keep those beauties in mind!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks *Asha*!  I absolutely love my new Python VPs but I haven't worn them nor have I worn my Iowa Zeppas.  Soon, hopefully!    I appreciate the fact that you took the time to read 20+ pages and comment on everyone's purchases.  Like *cesee* said, it's very thoughtful of you.


----------



## lolitablue

ceseeber said:


> *Asha,* it is beyond impressive that you listed and complitmented every shoe....that's very thoughful, time consuming & amazing...then again you have so many lovely shoes, if I were to compliment each one...well, it would take a really, really long time for sure!



I agree!! 

And yes, *Asha*, the MC Glitters are fun to wear!!!


----------



## Nieners

*rdgldy, ashakes, lilmissb, la lola,and Nancy7*: thank you all for the compliments 
To *Ashakes*, I bought them for dinners, fam. visits and such things  And I am attending a prom so I might wear them that day too.


----------



## Alice1979

These should come as no surprise to some of you, since I posted them in the deal/steal/find thread.

Ron Ron in nude patent. My first pair of nude 












Now comes the blue...

Madame Claude in blue roi suede. I'm a big sucker for d'orsays  The last pic is with flash.


----------



## Papillon

*RS1972* - The Eugenies are pretty sparkly, but you are definitely going to get a lot more use out of the Super Ds. They are beautiful & versatile! I try not to think about "cost per wear" because I may cry. 

*Halie* - Thank you. Your ADs are gorgeous & I am still loving your one of a kind Sometimes!  Both look fantastic on you.

*Nieners* - Your new Mouche are perfect! It's one of my favourite styles still on my wishlist. 

*Asha* - I am impressed with your thoughtfulness!  Nope, the PJs were not planned. They are probably the best match to my Eugenies out of anything else in my closet!  It really is difficult to capture the purple colour. Your pics of the VPs look brighter w/more violet & mine look EB. I think Chins' are a pretty true depiction.


----------



## Papillon

*Alice* - I'm surprised about the nude Ron Rons!  Congratulations for your first nude, in a great style & for a deal! Love your amazing MCs & the blue suede is stunning!  I'd love to see modelling pics.


----------



## rdgldy

*Alice*, beautiful new shoes.  I love the blue on the MC.  Can't wait for modeling pictures.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *Papillon* and *rdgldy*. I like MC a lot, but honestly, I cannot stand still in them, let alone walk in them. I fell on my butt just by trying to take modeling pics


----------



## rdgldy

But they are so pretty!!  That is how I am with my joli noeud dorsets, which is why I am not trying the MCs. I am doing all I can to hold out on selling them.


----------



## Chins4

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you *Papillon* and *rdgldy*. I like MC a lot, but honestly, I cannot stand still in them, let alone walk in them. I fell on my butt just by trying to take modeling pics


 
But they look FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you *Papillon* and *rdgldy*. I like MC a lot, but honestly, I cannot stand still in them, let alone walk in them. I fell on my butt just by trying to take modeling pics


 
I want this shoe so badly in the greeen, but I don't think I can do this shoe without a bigger/higher platform.  Alice they are beautiful...


----------



## Papillon

Alice they look even more amazing on! 

I wonder if this is how the saying, "sitting pretty" came to be? lol


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh wow Alice!  i love them both!    congrats on your fab new addtions!


----------



## Lynn12

*Alice* - Both of your new CLs are stunning!!!!  I am sooooo tempted by the EB MCs.  I wish they had a platform.


----------



## lilmissb

*Alice *they're incredible! I love both pairs!!!!


----------



## Nieners

*Alice,* they're stunning!


----------



## YaYa3

*alice,* i truly LOVE both pair, especially the ron ron's.  i've been looking for that very pair for ages.  congrats!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alice .. they are stunning!! I love the blue MCs ... they need to be added to my wishlist I think. And the ron rons!!?!   that style


----------



## HalieB

ohhh Alice....those MC.....owwwww so pretty!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ohNina said:


> Melia, I love the new shoes. Can you post a modeling pic of the Nuit d'ete? I have always loved them in blue and would like to hunt for a pair on e-bay. (are they true to size?) I am also loving the Rolande...are they comfortable at all?


 
so sorry i didn't post these sooner...  would you believe that i spent a whole day without checking into tPF?  

here you go as promised...


----------



## melialuvs2shop

kuromi-chan said:


> melia - congrats on all your new additions!  may i suggest one more....those silver Differas!  i'm sorry girl, but you NEED those!


 
thanks *kuromi*!  but...
why is everyone insisting on those differas?    please explain to me what i would wear those with???


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ you could wear them with EVERYTHING!! They are just gorgeous on you


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ you could wear them with EVERYTHING!! They are just gorgeous on you


 
even with some nike workout shorts and my san jose state t-shirt?


----------



## ohNina

melialuvs2shop said:


> so sorry i didn't post these sooner...  would you believe that i spent a whole day without checking into tPF?
> 
> here you go as promised...
> 
> View attachment 725262


Thanks so much...just as I thought, I LOVE them!  Now I really want them, I haven't seen them around in blue so I will have to keep my eyes out.  This is my first time on TPF today too, miracle


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

melialuvs2shop said:


> even with some nike workout shorts and my san jose state t-shirt?


 

YEP!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Hahahaha! I agree with naked *melia*!!! They would lok HAWT with your workout shorts


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*savvysgirl*, *lulabee*, *rilokiley*, *lawgirl78*, *ashakes*, & *Papillon*: thanks for all your kind word! 





jancedtif said:


> Lovely, lovely shoes everyone!!
> 
> *Melia* can I please have these??


 
*jancedtif* - i'll trade you for something


----------



## melialuvs2shop

RS1972 said:


> Yeah I was first going to say it's ok for you to hate me. Then I saw your pictures and damn! I'd say you made up for not getting the super d's! Your yoyos.....those are one of my favorites ever, been looking for them for a long time. They're such the perfect summery shoe. So right back at ya....now I hate you! But just a teeny tiny bit and it's all out of jealousy of course! They're alllll beauties!Can't wait to see your modeling shots, CONGRATS!


 
i still want your supers  

but here are the modeling shots... pardon the unshaved legs :shame:


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> YEP!!!


 


lilmissb said:


> Hahahaha! I agree with naked *melia*!!! They would lok HAWT with your workout shorts


 
you two are killing me!    there's a great deal on a pair on *Bay but they're a 39 and they're black...  they black looks hot too, but the silver definitely has a lil more oomph, kwim?  i'm really thinking about those ones on *Bay, but a 38.5 fit perfectly...


----------



## lilmissb

^ Well you can always keep your eye out. I'm sure they'll go on sale....


----------



## karwood

Beautiful shoes, everybody!!


----------



## YaYa3

*melia,* your new shoes are absolutely gorgeous!  every pair looks beautiful on you.  i'm excited for you!


----------



## fmd914

I don't have the stamina that Asha has, but I will say all the new purchases are wonderful!  I know some of you have really stories behind them (thinking rglady, Papillion, ladies that bought the ATL shoes) so it is even more lovely to see your new beauties in their pics.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nancy7

melialuvs2shop said:


> thanks *kuromi*! but...
> why is everyone insisting on those differas?  please explain to me what i would wear those with???


 

Dress, skirt, jeans....anything.  I don't think people will pay much attention to the clothes you are wearing when you have those babies on.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ohNina said:


> Thanks so much...just as I thought, I LOVE them! Now I really want them, I haven't seen them around in blue so I will have to keep my eyes out. This is my first time on TPF today too, miracle


 

i've seen them pop up here and there, but not very often.  what size are you?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> *melia,* your new shoes are absolutely gorgeous! every pair looks beautiful on you. i'm excited for you!


 
thank you YaYa!  i love how you're always excited for everyone!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Nancy7 said:


> Dress, skirt, jeans....anything. I don't think people will pay much attention to the clothes you are wearing when you have those babies on.


 
so i guess i might as well go out naked in those differas since no one will notice


----------



## lilmissb

^Now there's a thought *melia*!!!!


----------



## Nancy7

melialuvs2shop said:


> so i guess i might as well go out naked in those differas since no one will notice


 
Anything goes in the City.  I thought the Bay to Breakers was risky until I saw a naked bike race in the city


----------



## ohNina

melialuvs2shop said:


> i've seen them pop up here and there, but not very often.  what size are you?



I am a 37 or 37.5, I would make either work


----------



## melialuvs2shop

ohNina said:


> I am a 37 or 37.5, I would make either work


 

i'll keep an eye out for you, my potential shoe twin, *Nina*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Nancy7 said:


> Anything goes in the City. I thought the Bay to Breakers was risky until I saw a naked bike race in the city


 
very true--_anything_ goes in the city... that's why i live in San Jose


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Alice*, they are GORGEOUS!!! 

melialuvs2shop - Wow, you did well!!   That blue is absolutely stunning! 

 My new additions aren't as exciting as everyone else's, but I've wanted these forever and finally got them! 

 Camel patent decolletes!   Excuse the crappy modeling pics!


----------



## lilmissb

^Just gorgeous *fiery!!!*


----------



## Marisa783

love them fiery! i have them as well and they are one of my fav pairs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love them fiery!


----------



## ashakes

haha Thanks ladies. It was no big deal. I was trying to delay doing my expense report and I had a headache from Friday night so I figured I would go through all 29 pages of pretty shoes. lol 

*Alice,* the nude patent ron rons are gorgeous and those Madame Claudes are so vibrant. I hope you are able to walk in them though! 

*melia*, love the modeling shots!  They all look wonderful on you!

*fiery*, the camel decolletes look gorgeous on you! So classic! Congrats!


----------



## lawgirl78

*Alice*, those nude ron rons are gorgeous.  I've never seen them in that color and I'm a huge fan of the nudes!  But I totally  your MC's.  That color is fantastic!

*fiery*, you got one of the shoes I've had my eye on for a while.  Love the camel decollette!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments 

*Minal*, the camel decolletes are beautiful. They are classic and look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Papillon

*Melia* - they all look amazing on you!  Your skintone really is perfect. 

*Fiery* - Congratulations! The camel decollete are a beautiful classic & look like they fit you perfectly!


----------



## RS1972

Oooh, see....this is why I love the yoyos so much. Look how HOT they look!!!!   I gotta find me some!




melialuvs2shop said:


> i still want your supers
> 
> but here are the modeling shots... pardon the unshaved legs :shame:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks* lilmissb*!   Ohhh, I bet they look fabulous on you, *Marisa*! 

Thanks so much *naked*, *ashakes*, *lawgirl* (you should definitely get them at some point! ), *Alice* and *Papillon* (my foot must be soo weird haha, because decolletes are actually kinda comfortable for me... this is my fourth pair )!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

fiery - yay on your camel patent decolletes!  such a classic, and they look beautiful on you!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Asha*

*Alice*- Loving your ron ron's, in my fav color !!! enjoy them 

*Fiery*- The camel color is gorgeous on you !!!

*Melia*- 3 Fabulous pair's !!... they look great !


----------



## melialuvs2shop

fieryfashionist said:


> My new additions aren't as exciting as everyone else's, but I've wanted these forever and finally got them!
> 
> Camel patent decolletes!  Excuse the crappy modeling pics!


 

what are you talking about?  not exciting?!?  those are such pretty shoes and you wear them well!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

RS1972 said:


> Oooh, see....this is why I love the yoyos so much. Look how HOT they look!!!!  I gotta find me some!


 
they look fine on, but once i try to take a step, i might as well just commit suicide!  they're a lil too big, but enough to cause a nasty accident...  i'm going to try to stop by the cobbler today to see what can be done, or else i'm going to have to part with them


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*natassha*!


----------



## RS1972

Uh oh...that's not good. I know we're similar sizes, but what size did you get 38 or 38.5? I've never owned any slingbacks but they would fit the same as vp's right? Can't you put those foot petals or heel grip thingies I hear everyone talking bout? I hope you can make them work...they're so pretty!



melialuvs2shop said:


> they look fine on, but once i try to take a step, i might as well just commit suicide! they're a lil too big, but enough to cause a nasty accident... i'm going to try to stop by the cobbler today to see what can be done, or else i'm going to have to part with them


----------



## clgirl67

These are all size 35.5 or 36


----------



## AspenMai

clgirl67, great collection ! The last pair...whoa.. sexyyyyyyyyyy =)


----------



## Cerina

clgirl76: Love your collection!! and those boots.. what are those?? They are stunning!


----------



## clgirl67

Cerina said:


> clgirl76: Love your collection!! and those boots.. what are those?? They are stunning!



Don't know the name, box is in the loft (it is huge). Just thigh high satins. I didn't ask the name, was too busy getting my card out quickly!!!
BTW pairs 3 and 4 have just been listed on ebay U.K.


----------



## sara999

maybe the monicas


----------



## lilmissb

*clgirl* I'm in love with your beautiful collection!!! They're fabulous!


----------



## lawgirl78

Great collection *clgirl*!  Love the boots and the electric blue suede!


----------



## Souzie

My very first CL flats...Galas...


----------



## lilmissb

*xsouzie!* Haven't seen you for a while. Congrats on the flats and I see you've gone brunette. Love the hair colour as it goes really well with your gorgeous skin tone.


----------



## rdgldy

The flats are adorable!


----------



## noah8077

Love the flats xsouzie!  So cute!


----------



## Souzie

Hey Lilmiss!!  I tried to stay away from TPF for a bit...you know, to keep a lid on my purchases but you know how it goes ...and these were a steal at $85!!!
Oh and my skin tone?  You can get it too...KWIM? 

*Rdgldy*: I saw your post for the python VPs but didn't get a chance to comment...they are beautiful btw! 

Thanks *Noah8077*!


----------



## lilmissb

^LOL! Still gorgeous anyway, suits the hair


----------



## ashakes

*clgirl67, *beautiful collection!  All of the styles look wonderful on you!

*xsouzie, *cute flats and at a steal!

P.S.  I'm trying really hard to keep up with the thread so I don't have to go through all those pages again. lol


----------



## rdgldy

*xsouzie*-thank you!


----------



## msJenna

Oooh!!!

I suck at walking in heels so I have to get lower ones 
I swear people think I am intoxicated when I walk by because I literally cannot walk in heels.






Simple 85's





Ones I got today 





I cannot walk in these to save my life so I just admire them.





LOVE

I feel ghetto compared to all of you. I'll start buying more once I start my job. Just got hired for my dream job and pretty much have been sitting on my arse for 3 years so I'm pretty excited :o


----------



## rdgldy

*ms. jenna*, beautiful purchases!


----------



## lilmissb

*msJenna* I love your shoes! Just fabulous!!!


----------



## Cerina

I got these beauties from the lovely noah, they are so stunning!
The color is a gorgeous shade of red, but I had difficulties capturing it with my camera. My dog was as excited as I was when I got them, she wouldn't let me try them on.. Glad to know she shares my passion for shoes! 
I am planning on making a collection thread soon, and I'll post better pics there
Thank you noah, you are the best


----------



## Cerina

One of my HGs arrived todayAnd I got such a good deal on them too! They are perfect in every way, and even though these are half a size bigger than my regular VPs size they fit perfectly. The SGs I posted before are 37 (TTS), and these 38! Go figure 
All pictures are taken without flash.


----------



## lilmissb

*Cerina* they're gorgeous! Congrats on two fantastic pairs!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Cerina - gorgeous purchases!

MsJenna - love yoru collection!


----------



## Nancy7

*MsJenna* - They are all gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!!!!  You wear them well !
*Cerina* - Love..Love..Love...your SGs!!!! And the Pink Pailletts's are well......Simply Stunning!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Yay Cerina!  Glad you love them!  And the Paillettes are gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

Cerina, both pairs are absolutely gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

what fabulous new additions *Cerina*!  wear them in good health!


----------



## Papillon

clgirl67 - beautiful collection & those boots....Yowza! 

xsouzie - Your balaspinas are adorable! How is the sizing for them? 

msjenna - lovely collection! I'm sure that you would have no problem selling the Iowas & boots. Then you could get some others that you would love _and_ wear! 

Cerina - amazing new additions! The colours on both are gorgeous & the paillettes are stunning. Photos do not capture just how pretty they sparkle.


----------



## kuromi-chan

msJenna, you have a beautiful collection!

cerina, what fabulous new additions!  i absolutely adore the paillette VPs!!


----------



## Cerina

Aww, thank you... You are all too sweet!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Cerina....they are fab!  I love both but especially the VPs - the color on them is so vivid!  Congrats on finding one of your HGs!


----------



## lawgirl78

*xsouzie* - I love your flats!  I'm so tempted to get a pair of CL flats, but not sure if they're comfy.

*msjenna* - You already have a great collection!  I have a mix of low heels and high heels too.  Don't give up on the higher heels yet!  Your Iowas look fabulous on you!

*Cerina* - congrats on your new additions!  The paillettes are stunning!.


----------



## Souzie

*Ashakes*: Thank you!

*Papillon*: I went TTS.  I could've gone a half size up as well.

*Lawgirl78*: DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!!  I haven't worn them out yet, but I'm sure they won't be any less comfy then CL heels.


----------



## rubyshoesday

Lovely additions ladies, too many to name each one individually, but clearly the ladies in this forum have great taste! I'll be posting my new addition shortly....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I got my HSN shoe shapers today (worst waste of packaging EVER!!!) ... and put all of my shapers in and snapped a quick pic!:


----------



## rdgldy

Lovely,* Naked*.  How insane is that packaging-what a waste of trees!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> Lovely,* Naked*. How insane is that packaging-what a waste of trees!


 
seriously ...who need a box inside a box? plus a box for every 2 pairs of shapers! and don't even get my started on the plastic filled with air! ... I think I need to order more though ... I don't have many spares!


----------



## YaYa3

awesome, *naked!*  my sister got hers yesterday and they were in TEN boxes.  great product, but geez.  someone needs to clue them in on this thing called 'green.'  at any rate, i like them! ... and i love your shoes!


----------



## ashakes

*msjenna*, love your collection! My favorites are the Iowa Zeppas!  Start practicing more so you can wear them. 

*Cerina*, love your new additions! The scissor girls are beautiful in satin and I LOVE your new VPs. I'm biased on those though. haha

*naked*, love how you lined up all your shoes! You have such a great variety and color!

I haven't ordered those shoe shapers because I keep everything in their original boxes, but I really hate when companies waste $$$ on shipping!  They could pack items smarter, cut down on costs, and pass the savings to their customers!


----------



## *Magdalena*

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I got my HSN shoe shapers today (worst waste of packaging EVER!!!) ... and put all of my shapers in and snapped a quick pic!:


 
are those purple lizard VPs you got there??  gorgeoussssss


----------



## rubyshoesday

Okay, I finally got around to uploading my pictures. Here are my green lace Pigalle 120's...


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Magdalena* said:


> are those purple lizard VPs you got there??  gorgeoussssss


 

 they sure are 


*Asha* - I keep everything in their original boxes too ... but I love the idea of putting these in instead of using the tissue paper.

*Ruby* - I LOVE the green lace pigalles!!


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thanks naked... I love them too, though they are definitely a sitting down shoe...


----------



## LavenderIce

ruby--I am in love with those Pigalles!  Congrats!


----------



## noah8077

Ruby those are great!!!!  Love the color!  Congratulations!


----------



## ashakes

*Ruby*, your lace pigalles are gorgeous! They fit you perfectly too! HOTNESS!




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Asha* - I keep everything in their original boxes too ... but I love the idea of putting these in instead of using the tissue paper.



True.  Ok, then I'm lazy.  I already get daily visits from UPS and Fed Ex it seems because of things I get from work and then my shopping. I can't imagine getting 100+ boxes of these things just for my CLs. How many do they put in a box? lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ashakes said:


> *Ruby*, your lace pigalles are gorgeous! They fit you perfectly too! HOTNESS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. Ok, then I'm lazy. I already get daily visits from UPS and Fed Ex it seems because of things I get from work and then my shopping. I can't imagine getting 100+ boxes of these things just for my CLs. How many do they put in a box? lol


 
They put 2 pairs in a box ... I order 10 sets (so 20 pairs of shapers total) ... so I got 10 boxes ...


----------



## rubyshoesday

Thank you LavenderIce, Ashakes, Noah8077, and rdgldy! They are so beautiful in person, I just wish Mr Louboutin had made the VP in this colour/lace combo, as I am all but crippled in the 120s sans platform


----------



## ashakes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They put 2 pairs in a box ... I order 10 sets (so 20 pairs of shapers total) ... so I got 10 boxes ...



naked, thanks for the info!  Earlier this year, I got 55 big a** boxes that were all work related and I think the UPS man was going to kill me. If I get another annoying shipment like that, he might conveniently misplace my packages from the Louboutin boutique and that would make me very unhappy. I'll stick with the tissue paper; it works just fine.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ashakes said:


> naked, thanks for the info! Earlier this year, I got 55 big a** boxes that were all work related and I think the UPS man was going to kill me. If I get another annoying shipment like that, he might conveniently misplace my packages from the Louboutin boutique and that would make me very unhappy. I'll stick with the tissue paper; it works just fine.


 

well ... if you ever change your mind you may just have to order them in "shifts" lol


----------



## Cerina

Naked: Love them all, but those lizards... You have a great variety of colors and styles! And they look so comfortable sitting there with their shapers..!
Ruby: Those lace pigalles are TDF! Love that color They look great on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *Ruby*! They are just stunning. We will be shoe twins shortly 

Have you posted pics of your red Ambrosinas yet? I'd really love to see what they look like on.

*Cerina*, gorgeous new additions. If only those SG'd would appear in my size!


----------



## so-phisticated

i'm very very late, but thank you all for your wonderful comments!!  



ashakes said:


> *sophisticated*, love your Architeks!  I have them in white/gold myself. My undergrad is from Ohio State so I could never get into the blue/yellow combination, BUT ONLY because our rivals are University of Michigan and those are their colors. But, they are still beautiful. What do you usually pair them with?  I'm sure you get tons of compliments on them since they are so unique.  And, you better make sure *savvysgirl* is not the same size because she might take off with your aqua lovelies. LOL  GORGEOUS and makes it even more special because they were very limited!



LOL that's hilarious about the universities! but thank you so much! i'm very loud and bright with my dressing so i've worn the architeks with a yellow juicy dress i have (in the summer!).. or with really skinny jeans and a loose-ish top and my enormous yellow balenciaga! they're really fun to match with!



Cerina said:


> One of my HGs arrived todayAnd I got such a good deal on them too! They are perfect in every way, and even though these are half a size bigger than my regular VPs size they fit perfectly. The SGs I posted before are 37 (TTS), and these 38! Go figure
> All pictures are taken without flash.



OMG i am in LOVEEEEEEE! i need these in my life!!! are they comfy? peep toes tend to be quite painful for me..


----------



## Cerina

*sophistiacated*: Pics don't do them justice, they are even more stunning IRL! VPs are very comfy, and these are too. They are half a size bigger than my normal VP size, and fit perfectly. They don't stretch because of the sequins, so I recommend sizing up. The peeptoe is not uncomfortable at all, though I used to think that before (with non-designer shoes).
Good luck, I know mushroom-city has a few pairs on ebay (they are no longer in stores)


----------



## so-phisticated

Cerina said:


> *sophistiacated*: Pics don't do them justice, they are even more stunning IRL! VPs are very comfy, and these are too. They are half a size bigger than my normal VP size, and fit perfectly. They don't stretch because of the sequins, so I recommend sizing up. The peeptoe is not uncomfortable at all, though I used to think that before (with non-designer shoes).
> Good luck, I know mushroom-city has a few pairs on ebay (they are no longer in stores)



i saw mushroom-city's but i've been on a ban so i'm really conflicted! lol! i don't own any VPs so i'm not sure how the sizing should be.. my regular shoe size is 39 but in most CLs i'm a 39.5 or sometimes 40.. what would you recommend, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cerina

You can check the sizing thread for more info, but for me the most comfortable VP size for me is half a size up Many people get them true to size.
I have a pair in my true size, but had to get them stretched - they are fine lengthwise. The pair in my avatar is half a size up, they fit the best of my 3 pairs. My paillette VPs are a whole size up, and they fit perfectly though I might need heelgrips. Ps, I'm on a ban as well


----------



## so-phisticated

OMG bought them! whoops! lol! they're a whole size up but oh well.. better big than small right? can't wait to get them!!!!!!!!!!

all thanks to you cerina!!!!!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Cant wait to see them* so*! They are beautiful.


----------



## Cerina

That is great sophisticated Yay, shoe-twins
Can't wait to see them!! They are worth braking a ban for


----------



## Blueberry12

Glittart Ron Rons:


----------



## Cerina

Congrats BLueberry! They are stunning and look like they fit you perfectly Love that color!


----------



## Chins4

They look gorgeous on you Blueberry!!! Glad that they have gone to a loving TPF home


----------



## Blueberry12

Cerina said:


> Congrats BLueberry! They are stunning and look like they fit you perfectly Love that color!


 

Thank you.

They are just the right size.


----------



## Blueberry12

Chins4 said:


> They look gorgeous on you Blueberry!!! Glad that they have gone to a loving TPF home


 

Thank you.

They are stunning!


----------



## justkell

omg Blueberry, those are gorgeous!!! now i just need those to pop up in my size one of these days


----------



## Blueberry12

justkell said:


> omg Blueberry, those are gorgeous!!! now i just need those to pop up in my size one of these days


 

Thanx a lot.


----------



## lilmissb

*naked* those shoes trees are adorable! I might need some if I ever store them out of the box. 

*ruby* those pigalles are just divine!

*blueberry* they're fabulous! If only you were the same size as me Chins!!! *sigh*


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> *blueberry* they're fabulous! If only you were the same size as me Chins!!! *sigh*


 


Thanx.


I hope Chins will sell more CL´s from her fabulous collection, and I can buy them without being worried if they would fit.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Oh *Naked* I'm still in love with your Turq. Ron Ron's! Beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

My black eel VPs-thanks *Bella*, for showing us your gorgeous pair!

Damn that long second toe!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Our second toes can be friends *Rdgldy!*

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the eels on you!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Ahem *Rdgldy* ... your ban?!! I'm glad you broke it for those though. They are beautiful.


----------



## rdgldy

*Savvy*, the ban started 10 minutes ago!  
*Naked*, my long toes would love to be friends with yours.


----------



## Nancy7

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Our second toes can be friends *Rdgldy!*
> 
> Can my 2nd toe join your group?
> 
> *Rdgldy* - Congrats!!!!  They are Stunning, Gorgeous, Elegant....the list goes on ............


----------



## savvysgirl

rdgldy said:


> *Savvy*, the ban started 10 minutes ago!



^^^  .. May i remind you what you said last week?!!


----------



## rdgldy

but that was after I had ordered these-I just didn't get to post them until now.


----------



## savvysgirl

Ok, i'll let you off!


----------



## justkell

love the eels on you too *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*blueberry* - the blue glittart ron rons are gorgeous!!! love!!!
*rdgldy* - the eel!!!! the VPs look amazing in that shiny, pretty eel!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you, ladies.  They really are lovely-add a little pop to plain black.


----------



## meggyg8r

wooooooah I missed a lot of pages!  Just wanted to say I love all the new additions ladies!!! Gorgeous as always.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Blueberry - I LOVE those glittart Ron Rons, I have flats in brown Glittart and get so many compliments on them.


----------



## savvysgirl

My newest additions -

Tiger NP's,Violet Ambrosina & Leopard Rolando


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy & savvybaby*, very stunning new CLs!!!


----------



## Cerina

I'll post here as well *savvy*; gorgeous new additions! Those purple amrosinas are beyond words


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you lovelies


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy & savvys* wow! Savvys you're collecting CL's the way I'm collecting HL at the moment!!!

rdgldy I think Melia has some eel vps too maybe? I could be dreaming.

Savvys that some collection. I'm regretting not snapping up some ambrosinas now!


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy*, really nice!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you* lilmiss* & *rdldgy* 

i really cant wait to see your newest HL *lilmiss*


----------



## melialuvs2shop

moshi_moshi said:


> Blueberry - I LOVE those glittart Ron Rons, I have flats in brown Glittart and get so many compliments on them.


 

glittart flats?!?   where can i find me some of those???


----------



## melialuvs2shop

gone for two days and _sooo _much catching up to do!  i love everyone's new additions!  


  now maybe if msr. louboutin peeped this thread out, he would take note of our fabulous taste and stop making shoes that belong in the _What Were You Thinking_ thread!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

savvysgirl said:


> My newest additions -
> 
> Tiger NP's,Violet Ambrosina & Leopard Rolando


 

love 'em all girl!  but mostly jealous of those hairy rolandos!!!  i wish i could find a good deal in my size, but for now, i'll just have to settle with my hairless rolandes ush:


----------



## savvysgirl

Thanks *Melia*! 

Sadly i think the Rolandos might have to go as they are 0.5 too small :cry: I'm not sure yet though! I might just keep them to look at and admire!


----------



## karwood

*ruby, *your lace Pigalles are beautiful!! Love the color contrast of the green and the black lace!
*blueberry, *your Glittart Ron Rons are gorgeous!
*rdgldy, *your eel VPs are TDF!!!
*savvy, *love all your new additions! I hope you can make the Rolandos work out!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

savvysgirl said:


> Thanks *Melia*!
> 
> Sadly i think the Rolandos might have to go as they are 0.5 too small :cry: I'm not sure yet though! I might just keep them to look at and admire!


 
i don't blame you for wanting to keep them.  i would do the same and keep them as a pet  since i'm pretty much allergic to any other options


----------



## Alice1979

*Savvy*, very nice additions. Love them all, esp purple Ambrosina is TDF. Congrats.


----------



## lawgirl78

Love the eels *rdglady*! Between you and Bella you ladies have me wanting to hunt down a pair.

Gorgeous additions *savvy*, esp. the violet ambrosina.  What a fantastic color!


----------



## justkell

those purple ambrosinas i can't get enough of. that color is amazing!


----------



## lolitablue

Today, I received the Pailette VPs from the U.K. For some reason I thought that they were black but they are actually some sort of forest green. They feel great and I love that I can wear them with jeans or a nice dress to go out!!​


----------



## corsie

Love the VPs, *Lolita*! Do you know the official colour?


----------



## Cerina

Love the paillettes, lolita! The color is stunning, those will go with everything! Congrats


----------



## kuromi-chan

lolita - your paillette VPs are beautiful!  i think it looks better than just plain black.  it's like, black with an edge!    i likey!


----------



## JRed

These are my March purchases.  

Black patent Decolletes from NAP








Super sale stuff from Rosenstein.

Electric Blue flats






JS Boots -- I've always loved these.  











Very Galaxy in Platine from St Honore -- love them so much!


----------



## kuromi-chan

gorgeous purchases JRed!  i just ordered the Platine VGs this morning!  we'll be shoe twins soon!


----------



## JRed

*lolitablue*, the green VPs are so nice!  What a find!

*savvys*, the purple Ambrosinas are so drool-worthy!!


----------



## JRed

Yaaay, *kuromi*!!!  I'm sure you will love them!!  They are beautiful for sure!


----------



## javaboo

Pretty *JRed*! Can I ask how much were the VGs?


----------



## JRed

They were around 703 Euros plus 30 for shipping, java.


----------



## javaboo

Thanks *JRed*!


----------



## lilmissb

*lolitablue* what a great pair of VP's, love the colour. Aren't they similar to fmd's?

*JRed* what a great haul!!! Love the EB flats. I should have snapped up a pair but now I've spent all my money on HL!


----------



## so-phisticated

savvy you got the ambrosinas! gorgeousssssss!!!!!!!!

and great additions from everyone!!! love it!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Caracolas need some lovin too


----------



## sunkist_baby

One of my faves!


----------



## lilmissb

*sunkist* what a great couple of Loubies!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *SO*, the colour is stunning however they are not as beautiful as the aquas and i'm on the hunt for a pair in my size! 

Fab new CL's *sunkist! *


----------



## lolitablue

*Corsie:  *I do not know the official color but I  will find out!

*Lilmissb*, not sure if *fmd* has them.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oooh, no sorry *lolita*, I think she used to have bronze paillete VP's with a green toe or something similar.


----------



## savvysgirl

She sold them to a fellow tpfer i believe  ^^^ Stunning shoe.


----------



## lilmissb

Ahhh yes!!! *NoeGirl05* got 'em from memory. Thanks savvys!


----------



## JetSetGo!

So many gorgeous shoes!!!!!!

*rdgldy* Wowza! congrats on the divine Eel VPs!!!!

*JRed* your Blue Flats and Galaxys are TDF!!!!!!

*Sunkist* Love the Caracolos and Ron Rons!

*Lolita* Your Pailletes are Fabulous!!!

*Savvys* All three are incredible. I hope you can make the Rolandos work.


----------



## lolitablue

lilmissb said:


> Ahhh yes!!! *NoeGirl05* got 'em from memory. Thanks savvys!


 
*Noegirl *just got brow, right?


----------



## karwood

*lolita, *love your paillettes. They look beautiful on you. Congrats!!
*JRed, *ALL you new additions are gorgeous!!!I absolutely love your VGs!!!
*sunkist,* Your new CLs are fabulous!


----------



## HalieB

rdgldy said:


> My black eel VPs-thanks *Bella*, for showing us your gorgeous pair!
> 
> Damn that long second toe!!


 
LOVE THEM!
I have the same thing happening  with that second toe....and yours looks fine!  At least it is not super long.....my poor mother.


----------



## kuromi-chan

sunkist - the caricolas look so cute on you!  and love the glittarts!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thanks ladies! Here's some more of my recent additions. The last pic was taken in front of the dustiest/dirtiest mirror ever - sorry!


----------



## justkell

^^^ gorgeous!!!


----------



## clgirl67

Thanks for all your kind replies about my collection. 
Anyway, don't know how many of you are U.K. based but there is a place in London that is the only authorised cobbler to be allowed to re lacquer the soles of your Loubies. I have had 3 pairs done and they look good. There is also a very thin red sole on Ebay (1mm) had four sets of these fitted and they stop the dreaded slipping on smooth  surfaces. the shoemaker in London can be found here


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *sunkist*, nice additions!

*lolita* I think it was bronze/green


----------



## savvysgirl

clgirl67 said:


> Thanks for all your kind replies about my collection.
> Anyway, don't know how many of you are U.K. based but there is a place in London that is the only authorised cobbler to be allowed to re lacquer the soles of your Loubies. I have had 3 pairs done and they look good. There is also a very thin red sole on Ebay (1mm) had four sets of these fitted and they stop the dreaded slipping on smooth  surfaces. the shoemaker in London can be found here



I am going to take my used Loubies there when i head into London in May. I've just recently been told about this cobbler. I was going to look up the details so thank you for the above!


----------



## JRed

Thanks for the wonderful words,  ladies!  

*Sunkist*, you've been busy!  In a good way though!!  They're all beautiful.  I'm especially liking the last one you posted, the one with the knot.  I love pointy toed pumps!


----------



## so-phisticated

got my fuxia paillettes.. i'm in loooooooooveeeeee.. pics soon!!


----------



## rdgldy

*sunkist*, very nice.
*so-phisticated*, anxious to see them.


----------



## clgirl67

savvysgirl said:


> I am going to take my used Loubies there when i head into London in May. I've just recently been told about this cobbler. I was going to look up the details so thank you for the above!



They will need to keep them for 3 days, as there are 3 coats of lacquer to apply.


----------



## dreamdoll

*sunkist *- Lovely CLs!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

clgirl67 said:


> They will need to keep them for 3 days, as there are 3 coats of lacquer to apply.



Can't wait! Thanks again for the info


----------



## jancedtif

I *EVERYONE'S* shoes! *ALL* of you have impeccable tastes!

I got my New Decoltissimos from Rosenstein and let me tell you they have top notch service. I ordered my shoes last Wed. and when I got home from work on Thurs. the box was on my sofa waiting for me. When I opened the box, the shoe was wrapped in a gorgeous red bow. This was a big deal to me. I know a lot of you have shopped in the boutiques and are used to the extras. I have not yet had the pleasure of doing this and the shoes I have gotten were never wrapped. It was just the shoe box in a bigger box. Don't worry, I didn't take any pics of the box since a lot of you have voiced that you've seen the brown box. Now on to the shoes. I was very worried about the camel color since I'm a dark skinned black women, but when *DC* said they looked nice against brown skin, I took the plunge and ordered them (thank you *DC*). They only had a 39 and when I tried them on they were T-I-G-H-T! I did the sock trick and they feel better today. I'm giving myself till the end of the weekend to decide if I can make them work. So, without further adieu, here are my camel patent shoes. Sorry for this long post.


----------



## lilmissb

Stunning *jancedtif!!!* They really suit you.


----------



## rdgldy

They look positively amazing on you-I love the camel!!


----------



## babypie

Those look really good on you *Jancedtif*, that color is so rich!


----------



## sunkist_baby

..and some more  ...ok ok fine the last one isn't a CL, but i just had to add it to the post! Thanks for all your nice comments! :urock:

*jancedtif* those are stunning on you!!  I LOVE the color!!


----------



## JRed

*jancedtif*, I think they're great and don't look too small at all.  Great modeling pics.  Hope it works out for you!

*sunkist*,  cute!  CL or not, the last pair are nice!


----------



## sumnboutme

*sunkist* - i  those miu mius!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*sunkist, *how cute are those pairs! Nice collection you have.


----------



## corsie

The Decolts are stunning on you, *Jancedtif*!Lovely collection *sunkist*! The first pair is so pretty! Do you know the style name?


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Lilmissb, Rdgldy, Babypie, Sunkist, Jred, Sumn, Corsie*!!

*Sunkist* I love all of your shoes too!


----------



## Nancy7

Jancedtif - They are gorgeous!!!  You legs for days...I wish mine were that long!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Jancedtif* - they look fantastic on you!!!  enjoy!!!


----------



## sunkist_baby

*sumnboutme* you've got a good eye! They are Miu Mius 

Thanks *corsie*! The name of the first pair is Elodie.  

Thanks *lilmissb*,* jred*, and* jancedtif*! You are all too sweet!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

My newbie Simples. Big thanks to *sakura* for sizing and SA help. Success! And most comfy shoes ever!


----------



## lilmissb

^*shoeaddict* they're gorgeous! 85mm? Have you seen all the new CL's in DJ's? I went in today but none of them were my size :cry:


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous* shoe*! They really look great on you.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shoeaddict1979 said:


> My newbie Simples. Big thanks to *sakura* for sizing and SA help. Success! And most comfy shoes ever!


 
They look fabulous on you! Congrats!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Thanks *lilmissb, savvy and naked!* Now I finally get why everyone loves the Simple - sooo comfy! That extra toe wiggle room at the front makes all the difference.
*lilmissb* - I WAS in there recently but there wasn't much new ... I bet they put a whole lot of new stuff out since - that'd be right, *now* when my cc is all maxed outush:! 
And yep, 85mm. Did I mention already how comfy they are???


----------



## meggyg8r

*shoeaddict* you are making me realize why I need those exact shoes!!!  Style and comfort!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*savvy* just checked out your new editions - HOT! you're letting the inner tigress or leopardess or whatever you call it out with those animal prints!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

meggyg8r said:


> *shoeaddict* you are making me realize why I need those exact shoes!!! Style and comfort!! Gorgeous!!


 
yes *meggyg8r!* and the leather is soooo soft and moldable. like wearing my fluffy slippers to work!


----------



## lilmissb

shoeaddict1979 said:


> Thanks *lilmissb, savvy and naked!* Now I finally get why everyone loves the Simple - sooo comfy! That extra toe wiggle room at the front makes all the difference.
> *lilmissb* - I WAS in there recently but there wasn't much new ... I bet they put a whole lot of new stuff out since - that'd be right, *now* when my cc is all maxed outush:!
> And yep, 85mm. Did I mention already how comfy they are???



They had the tan city, black wall st, red HP, black SP, leopard & black open clic, bone & black decollete 328 (almost bought the black but decided they made my feet look stumpy) nude stef, black sharka, black satin fortuna, hmmm, that's all I can remember for now.

I personally believe my 868 and 328 size would not be the same as the pointiness of the 868 and my foot's weird shaping.


----------



## savvysgirl

shoeaddict1979 said:


> *savvy* just checked out your new editions - HOT! you're letting the inner tigress or leopardess or whatever you call it out with those animal prints!



Thank you honey.

I think i like animal print but just didnt realise!! The Rolandos are just stunning but the toe box is too small. I cant get bring myself to let them go though.


----------



## lawgirl78

*jancedtif* the color looks amazing on you!  And they look like they fit really well. I hope you're able to make them work.

*sunkist*, great new CLs, and the MMs are adorable!

*shoeaddict* I'm loving the patent nude simples on you, and it's great to hear that they're comfy.  I have 3 pairs of nude but between those and the MCs, I'm so tempted to add to my nude collection!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Nancy, Melia, shoeaddict, lawgirl*!!

*Shoeaddict* Congrats, your nude simples look great!  I too love the simple pump.


----------



## karwood

*sunkist,* you have been busy shopping!! Love your new additions! Congrats!
*jancedtif, *your CLs look fabulous on you!
*shoeaddict, *absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## noah8077

Sorry about the jeans.....it looks cheesy I know!


----------



## floridasun8

Wow Noah!  Love the Decolletes, but those baby blues are GORGEOUS!  Perfect Spring shoe!


----------



## rilokiley

oh *noah*, I love them both!!  How's the sizing on the python Declic?


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Rilo and Floridasun!
I ordered the 37.5 and they are a little big (as you can see) but I am going to try to get some padding.


----------



## Marisa783

love them Noah, esp the declics! they are stunning! and you have the most beautifully arched feet!  i would have killed for feet like that when i was a dancer


----------



## noah8077

Ahaha Marisa, you wish for the feet, I wish I could dance!  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kaeleigh

*Noah,* they both are so beautiful! 2 of my favorites.
*^^* Rilo, you wear a 37


----------



## lilmissb

*noah* I love them both! Just gorgeous.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Kaeleigh and Lilmiss!


----------



## rdgldy

*Noah*, two beauties~


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG *Noah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *I so wish I looked like that in Declics! 

They are gorgeous and I love the eels too!


----------



## kuromi-chan

noah, the aqua declics look gorgeous on you, as do the red eel decolletes!


----------



## Alice1979

*Noah*, OMG, both are absolutely stunning. They look beautiful on your nicely-arched feet. Congrats.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Karwood*!

*Noah*, your two new additions are gorgeous!!


----------



## surlygirl

*noah *- Gorgeous!!!

Ok, since I borrowed a camera to take pics of my RAOK gifts, I took a couple of my last two CLs!

My first CL UHG and the shoe that lured me over to the dark side!!! Black Jazz Decollete! 

And an eBay deal that I can't wait to wear all spring and summer! Capretta ( color name on the box ) Super Decollete!

I really tried to take modeling shots, and boy is that a lot harder than it seems! I'm going to need a tutorial!


----------



## Marisa783

black jazz decolletes are the best! they were my first pair and still my most worn


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love them Surly!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

great additions ladies!  esp *surly*'s black jazz decollete and *noah*'s python declics...


----------



## rdgldy

great shoes,* surly*!


----------



## natassha68

Ahhhhhhh !!!! .... Wow, what gorgeous additions *Noah, Congrats!*


noah8077 said:


> Sorry about the jeans.....it looks cheesy I know!


----------



## natassha68

Nude patent is your color 


shoeaddict1979 said:


> My newbie Simples. Big thanks to *sakura* for sizing and SA help. Success! And most comfy shoes ever!


----------



## carlinha

wow gone for 3 weeks, and this thread moves like lightning!!!

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL SHOES EVERYONE!!!!  i, unlike asha, am too lazy to mention everyone by name!

to all those who complimented me earlier on the cate trash's - thank you and sorry if i did not respond earlier but i was away...

foxycleopatra - yes my tattoo is permanent 

anyway, i come home from vacation to find these 2 lovelies waiting for me...

first, my long-awaited, ebay find: green suede para la cruz


----------



## ceseeber

*Noah & Surly,* you both got some mighty fine looking shoes!!!!
& *Carlinha* too!


----------



## rdgldy

*Carla*, I love the para la cruz-they look great on you!


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks, *ceseeber*! Just saw your latest additions, too! The navy no barres are amazing!!! That was super fast!

*carlinha* - The Para la Cruz are insane! They look perfect on you! I would love to find a pair of those! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

second... belated valentine's gift from my lovely BF

platine very galaxy


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Wow! I bet those make coming home from vacation a little more tolerable! They look great on you!


----------



## sumnboutme

what a sweet BF *carlinha*!  those look great on you!


----------



## Marisa783

both pairs look so amazing on you!  i love how the VGs look against your skin!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *Carlinha!* I love the para la cruz!


----------



## lolitablue

*Carlinha*, no words, woman!! Both pairs are amazing! You wear them so nicely.

Congratulations!!


----------



## noah8077

Great additions Carlinha!


----------



## kuromi-chan

shoeaddict - the nude looks great with your skintone!

surly - congrats on your 2 new decolletes!

carlinha - welcome back!  the para cruz & VGs look beautiful on you!  what a great BF you have!


----------



## lulabee

noah8077 said:


> Sorry about the jeans.....it looks cheesy I know!


 *noah*!!!!! Hot hot hot, they both look gorgeous but those Declics are killing me! They look smashing on you! You have the perfect arch! Ballerina feet!


----------



## lulabee

surlygirl said:


> *noah *- Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Ok, since I borrowed a camera to take pics of my RAOK gifts, I took a couple of my last two CLs!
> 
> My first CL UHG and the shoe that lured me over to the dark side!!! Black Jazz Decollete!
> 
> And an eBay deal that I can't wait to wear all spring and summer! Capretta ( color name on the box ) Super Decollete!
> 
> I really tried to take modeling shots, and boy is that a lot harder than it seems! I'm going to need a tutorial!


 *sweetsurly*, I looove the Decolletes! The Super Decolletes are so gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

*surly*- beautiful and classic additions!  congrats! 

*carlinha*- wow, the VG is stunning, and I really love how the Para la Cruz looks on you


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i'd never noticed your arch, but WOW!  everyone's right.  these shoes look gorgeous on you.  i LOVE both pair!

*surly,* the super decolletes are amazing.  and the jazz decolletes are stunning, too.  so glad you got some pics for us!!  congrats.

*carlinha,* both pair look beautiful on your tan legs!  what a great way to be welcomed home!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Thanks for all the lovely compliments *savvy**, lawgirl, limissb, jancedtif, karwood, noah, natassha68, kuromi* and anyone else I have missed! 
Yep, I think my skin tone matches the nude almost too well - my legs need to see some sun, clearly!
*limissb* - wow, that is quite a lot of new styles for DJs to be carrying, must go check them out. and don't worry, everyone thinks their feet are weird. maybe all feet are just weird, period.
*savvy* - oh no! your rolandos are too small?? what u gonna do?? they're really rare in that animal print aren't they? bummmmmmmmmmmmer!!! 
*lawgirl* - the nude is definitely addictive, I can tell already.
*noah* - hot new additions! congrats.
*carlinha* - also hot new additions and also congrats. so jealous of your VGs!


----------



## surlygirl

Thank you *kuromi*, *Marisa*, *naked*, *rdgldy*, *sumnboutme*, *YaYa*, *rilo*, and *lula!!! *


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> Sorry about the jeans.....it looks cheesy I know!



Noah, pretty please tell me those are NOT what I think they are!  Be still my heart!


----------



## aeross

^^ Aqua Python Declics *June*


----------



## BellaShoes

Noah, they are fabulous! I saw them in the watersnake (?) version IRL at the boutique in BH and they are truly TDF! Congrats...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hahahhaha I just saw your new avatar *Aeross*!! I love it!!!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you thank you, everyone!

I am still laughing about all the arch comments! I have never paid much attention.


----------



## BellaShoes

My 'new to me' Nude Patent YoYo Zeppas purchased off the Bay from our very own Melia


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh don't you just   them Bella?? They look perfect on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella*, you look beautiful in them.  Sorry they didn't work out for Melia, but you snagged a great pair of shoes.  I really love your collection.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *naked* and *rdgldy*..they color is dreamy IRL!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Bella - your Yoyo Zeppas look gorgeous on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

My Platine VGs came today!  






And these 2 I got a few weeks ago:

Nude Patent VP w/ Burgundy Tip






Black Jazz NP w/ Burgundy Tip + Heel


----------



## meggyg8r

those VGs NEVER get old!!! they are gorgeous and so are your other additions!!!! you are on a roll, girl!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Thanks meggy!     Yea, I'm on a roll to going broke!


----------



## noah8077

kuromi I love them all!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Bella*- congrats!  they look great on you!
*kuromi*- damn, girl... I absolutely love all 3 of your additions.  You have great taste, and we are now nude VP w/ burgundy tip shoe twins!


----------



## rdgldy

kuromi-fabulous one and all!


----------



## YaYa3

*kuromi,* just fabulous!  all three!  congratulations.


----------



## Marisa783

lovely kuromi!  the nude VPs look perfect against your skin!


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful *surly*!!!

*carlinha* welcome back! Hope you had the best time diving with sharks!   Just beautiful on the 2 pairs of shoes. Wish my bf would buy me some Louboutins but he's a poor student right now. Maybe next year when he finishes he'll buy me a rock instead!  

*shoesaddict* def go check it out! Thanks for the vote of confidence!!!  

*Bella* - fabulous!

*kuromi* wow another VG owner! I love them so much!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*noah, rilo, rdgldy, yaya, marisa, lilmissb*!!   

I think these are the 1st 3 pairs that actually fit me properly!  It's amazing how much more comfortable CLs are when they are your right size!


----------



## b00mbaka

*LOVE* the yoyo zeppas & very galaxies! Nice purchases ladies!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks b00m!


----------



## sunkist_baby

*kuromi*! Your additions are absolutely tdf!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

You are VERY welcome, kuromi! I'm pretty sure that you need more closet space by now so you can just ship your shoes to my apartment and I'll store them properly for you


----------



## carlinha

*cesee, rdgldy, surly, sumnboutme, marisa, naked, lolita, noah, kuromi, rilo, yaya, shoeaddict, lilmissb*


*KUROMI!!!!*  we are like shoe quintuplets?!?!?!    where did you get the VGs from?  LOVE your new purchases 

*bella* - stunning as always

*noah* - geez girl... i am so jealous of your shoes!  i want them!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Thank you sunkist!  :kiss:

Haha b00m!  I'll trade you for your Mads!!     lol!  You have got an awesome collection!  I'm only now trying to get serious about buying only the pairs I love, not just cause if they're a good deal!


----------



## kuromi-chan

carlinha dear, thank you!    I ordered the VGs from Greta at St. Honore.  You're right, she is a total sweetheart!


----------



## b00mbaka

Okay, your gucci's for my mads. Fair deal! LOL!


----------



## carlinha

kuromi-chan said:


> carlinha dear, thank you!  I ordered the VGs from Greta at St. Honore. You're right, she is a total sweetheart!


 
GREAT!!!  i am so happy to hear that... with the exchange rate, they were at least $300-400 less than if bought in the US!  what size did you end up getting?  do you find them to be a bit stiff???  i think these are the stiffest shoes i own, even tougher than patent leather, must be because of the material.... they are quite tight in the toebox, and i know i am going to have a lot of breaking in to do!

do you think the same?


----------



## canismajor

A little eBay find... Robocapina Decollete Zeppa... They're sooo comfy!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lol b00m!   

carlinha - I got a 37, I'm a U.S. 7.  They are stiff!  Phew, it wasn't just me!  I didn't get to prance around in them much, only a few minutes.  Had to hide them before BF came over!  But yes, I too think they'll need some breaking in!


----------



## kuromi-chan

xnplo - love the robocapinas!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

congrats on the newbies everyone! lovely additions! sigh* will I ever be content with what I have? I don't think soooooo!


----------



## lilmissb

*xnplo* what a fab pair of shoes! I love them!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *Kuromi!* Great haul! All these VGs are making me


----------



## meggyg8r

the Robocops!!  I just love saying that   Very nice, *xnplo*!!  They look great on you!


----------



## karwood

*noah, *love your Declics!!! I am a HUGE fan of the Aqua Python, especially since I have them in the Rolandos!! The color is truly fabulous!
*surly,  *they are both very lovely! Congrats!
*carlinha, Welcome back!!* I am soooo jealous you have a pair of the  Para La Cruz!!! I  have been searching for a pair  for a VERY long time! Needless to say, I absolutely love them!! I also love your Very Galaxy. Your BF has excellent taste!
*bella, *your Nude Yoyo Zeppa looks very beautiful on you!
*kuromi, *love your three new additions!! They are all gorgeous, Congrats!
*xynplo,* love your Robocapinas! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*shoeaddict, naked, karwood*!


----------



## Papillon

Wow! Soooo many amazing new CLs! So much catching up to do. 

*xsouzie* - thank you for the sizing info! I keep scouring e*ay for them.

*naked* - you have a gorgeous & colourful collection! Love purple lizard VPs. 

*ruby* - the lace pigalles are beautiful & look great on you!

*blueberry* - lovely glittart Ron Rons! The blue is so pretty.

*rdgldy* - amazing eel VPs! It's incredibl how the eel skin glows.

*savvy *- RAWR you've been a busy girl with the animal prints! I hope taht you can make the Rolandos work. The purple Ambrosinas are stunning!

*lolita* - gorgeous pailette VPs! The colour will look great with jeans.

*jred* - love all 3 of your new additions! Decolletes are perfect classics, EB is an amazing colour & I have always liked the JS boots too. So funky!

*sunkist *- awesome collection! I am so sad that I didn't get the Caracolas a couple of years ago at the BH boutique.

*jan* - I am so happy that you got the Decoltissimos & are happy with Ivry's service! The camel looks spectacular on you & I am so jealous of your mile long legs. 

*shoeaddict* - beautiful nude simples! They are your perfect nude & I agree one of the most comfortable styles ever.

*noah* - holy moly girl! Aqua python Declics are friggin amazing! Red eel Decolletes are gorgeous. I thought that you must be or have been a dancer with those sexy arches. Both look incredible on you!

*surly* - love your classic decolletes. Jazz is one of my favorites! The super D's are going to be super for summer! 

*carlinha* - with the perfect legs! The Para la Cruz look perfect on you & I cannot get enough of the VGs! Seriously need these in my life. What a great Valentine's Day gift. They will be worth the work to break in.

*Bella* - bello come sempre! The YoYo Zeppas will be a staple for you this summer with your B-bag.

Congratulations everyone!  This thread is one of my favorites & always makes me smile to share your excitement.


----------



## Papillon

*xnplo* - My apologies! 

I love your Robocapina Decollete Zeppas! They are beautiful & look great on you. Very stylish.


----------



## jancedtif

Boy does this thread move fast!

*Surly* great new additions! I LOVE your black jazz Decolletes!

*Carlinha* beautiful para la cruz! Your BF is a keeper for getting you your stunning VGs!

*Bella* I have commented before, but you nude yoyo zeppas are too pretty not to comment again!

*Kuromi* Boy have you been a busy bee! Congrats on your VGs, VPs,and NPs! 

*Xnplo* What a pretty shoe! I've never seen the robocapina decolete zeppas before! Congrats!

Sweet *Papillon* thank you so much for basically introducing me to Ivry, and thank you for your comments! I can't wait to get the black patent miss boxe!

I got my VPs!I gotta thank *Ronsdiva*. She has never led me astray. Thank you *Rons*! Sorry my toes aren't up to par, but I was to excited too wait for my pedi


----------



## lilmissb

*jance* they're gorgeous on you and your toes are not shabby at all!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *rilo, lilmissb and b00m*!! Looking forward to their first outing!!

*Carlinha*....thank you lady...

_*kuromi*_....your nudes are fabulous, congrats!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you *karwood*....does this make us shoe twins? Or were these originally yours?? I know Melia bought them off eBay

ahhh, _bella donna_, *Papillon*..._gratzie mille mi amica!_

*xnplo*...what a beauty! Congrats!

awww *jance*, thank you so much! I adore your new VPs and your bronze-y toes..what are you talking about your pedi is pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Thank you Bella!  

Thank you jance!  Your VPs look gorgeous on you!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Bella* and *Kuromi*!


----------



## surlygirl

*lilmissb, karwood, Papillon and jancedtif* - Thank you for all the lovely comments! I really do love the black jazz decolletes more than is probably healthy with them being shoes and all! 

*Bella* - Those yoyo zeppa slings were made for you! Gorgeous! Can't wait to see what you pair them with and where you take them on your adventures!!!

*kuromi* - Great new additions! The VGs are stunning! Love them!
*xnplo* - The Robos look fantastic on you! Great find!
*jancedtif* - Love your VPs! They are fantastic on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha* - What color polish are you wearing in your Para la Cruz and VG modeling pics??!! I'm trying to find a nice orange polish for the spring/summer! Thanks! It looks amazing with your tan!


----------



## karwood

*jance, *Love your VPs. Congrats!

*bella, *I still have my Yoyo Zeppa's with me. We are shoe twins!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Thank you surly!      We are Black Jazz Decollete twins!     They're one of my faves too!  Although, I have yet to break them in!   :shame:


----------



## carlinha

surlygirl said:


> *carlinha* - What color polish are you wearing in your Para la Cruz and VG modeling pics??!! I'm trying to find a nice orange polish for the spring/summer! Thanks! It looks amazing with your tan!



hey surly... unfortunately i got this done in the philippines, so don't know the brand or color name...

there is an *Essie *color which i ABSOLUTELY LOVE though... it's one of my summer color staples... it's more of a coral orange (not as fluorescent bright as the one i have on now)... it's called *CLAM BAKE*.  i highly suggest it!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks, *carlinha*!


----------



## ashakes

Finally caught up:

Congrats* sophisticated* on your paillette VPs!  I wore them last year to a Bruce Springstein concert with SO and he said "wow, those are bright".  lol

*Blueberry*, your blue glittart ron rons are gorgeous!

*rdgldy*, you know I'm already a fan of your black eel VPs!  Love the texture on them!

*savvy*, your new additions are stunning!  My favorites are the purple Ambrosina! I owe you an e-mail too. 

*lolitablue*, your paillette VPs are beautiful!  And, I love that they give off different hues. I had a pair from Saks that did that as well.

*JRed*, you were a busy shopper in March. My favorites are the Very Galaxy in Platine, but I also love the color of the flats!

*sunkist*, love your ron rons and Caracolos!  And, your other buys are gorgeous too!

*jancedtif*, congrats on your camel new Decoltissimos!  They look great against your skin!  And, love your new black VPs too!  Great classics!

*shoeaddict1979*, your nude patent simples look stunning on you!  Congrats!

*noah*, yay you finally got them!  The aqua python declics are stunning. I know how much you love declics too!  And, the red eel decolletes are fabulous too. Congrats A! 

*surly*, the black decolletes and super decolletes are beautiful!  I wore my black decolletes today too. Such a great classic!

*Carlinha*, the new additions are fabulous!  What a sweet SO to get those beauties for your VDay gift!  And, the Para la Cruz looks amazing on you too! Hope you had a fabulous vacation!

*Bella*, the nude patent yoyo zeppas look perfect on you!  Love your polish too!

*kuromi-chan*, the platine VGs look beautiful on you too! Wow, so many  people have now purchased them!   And, the nude patent with burgandy tip is one of my favorites as are the black jazz/burgandy NPs!  Congrats on 3 more stunning pairs!

*xnplo*, congrats on your purchase. They fit you perfectly!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *asha*! I love that you take the time to comment on everyone's new additions! It's very sweet!


----------



## carlinha

yeah seriously asha!  you put my laziness to shame!:ninja:

it's a really wonderful thing you do!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *Asha*. I'm so glad the purple Ambros. You do owe me an email! 

*Carlinha*, banned?? Are you sure?


----------



## carlinha

savvysgirl said:


> *Carlinha*, banned?? Are you sure?



OF COURSE!!!!  except for my 3 exceptions...

it is out of necessity... i will soon be broke and out on the street if i keep at this rate! 

i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it...


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *surly, karwood* and *ashakes*! It has been a little rainy the lat few days.. hope to wear them soon!

For today...

For those who heard, I bought a pair of Miss Boxe on eBay last week...seller claimed they only needed new heel taps otherwise great shape..well, I recieved them..all dinged up, definitely needed new heel taps but they were SO worn down it actually scrunched up the leather on the heel, the edges were all worn down to a nub and the soles, forget about it...

After a day with Richard at Jack's on Sutter.... I introduce to you...my MISS BOXE!
Thank you Richard


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thanks *asha* and *papillon*! Love your VPs *jancedtif*! You've got some great additions!! *Bella*, your miss boxe's look great!! Love them!


----------



## Nancy7

BellaShoes said:


>


Beautiful Bella!!! They look brand new. Which ones do you like better, leopard or black patent?


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Surly, Karwood, Ashakes and Sunkist*!  You all are too kind and know how to make a girl feel good!

*Bella* you cobbler did a great job on you miss boxe.  This shoe is next on my "acquire" list!


----------



## natassha68

Wow so many gorgeous additions!!!


*Carlinha* - you certainly are aquiring quite a lovely collection, congrat's, they are ALL lovely !

*Bella* - What a great job your cobbler did on your miss boxe , enjoy !

*Kuromi* - Congrat's on your latest addtion's, Love your VG platine , they are dreamy !
*Savvy*- Kicking mysef for not getting those ambrosina's, sooooo pretty !

and all the newest addition's (too many to post individually) congrats !!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They look great Bella! Good job!


----------



## rdgldy

*Bella*, they came out beautifully!


----------



## rilokiley

*Bella*- they look great!!


----------



## HalieB

carlinha said:


> wow gone for 3 weeks, and this thread moves like lightning!!!
> 
> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL SHOES EVERYONE!!!! i, unlike asha, am too lazy to mention everyone by name!
> 
> to all those who complimented me earlier on the cate trash's - thank you and sorry if i did not respond earlier but i was away...
> 
> foxycleopatra - yes my tattoo is permanent
> 
> anyway, i come home from vacation to find these 2 lovelies waiting for me...
> 
> first, my long-awaited, ebay find: green suede para la cruz


 

oh I LOVE these.....I really want a pair too...any color.....well not black...I don't like black shoes.
Oh if my size I would have to break in a steal these from you.


----------



## BellaShoes

thank you, thank you, thank you!! Lesson learned.. I will not buy *used* from anyone unless the seller is one of our own, I was duped with these babies...but fortunately my cobbler can work magic!


> Beautiful Bella!!! They look brand new. Which ones do you like better, leopard or black patent?


That's easy *Nancy*... my Leopard Miss Boxe!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow...missed the para la cruz, the green is fantastic *carlinha*!!


----------



## HalieB

BellaShoes said:


> thank you, thank you, thank you!! Lesson learned.. I will not buy *used* from anyone unless the seller is one of our own, I was duped with these babies...but fortunately my cobbler can work magic!
> That's easy *Nancy*... my Leopard Miss Boxe!!


 

Bella...you make me want Boxes and I dont like wedges.


----------



## canismajor

Big THANK YOUs to *ashakes*, *surlygirl*, *BellaShoes*, *jancedtif*, *Papillon*, *karwood*, *meggyg8r*, *lilmissb*, *kuromi-chan* for all of your warm and kind words!


----------



## YaYa3

*bella,* the miss boxe's look fabulous!  i'm so happy you were able to renovate those awesome shoes.  LOVE THEM!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Thank you asha & natassha!  

Bella - Your Miss Boxe's look fab!  This style is really growing on me!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Sorry about the dirty mirror!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *Nastassha*. I keep saying it but i just loooove them!

Lovely pairs *sunkist*! Love your silver ones. How weird though .. a pair just appeared on ebay and i was thinking how beautiful they are. What is the style name? 



carlinha said:


> OF COURSE!!!!  except for my 3 exceptions...
> 
> it is out of necessity... i will soon be broke and out on the street if i keep at this rate!
> 
> i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it... i can do it...



 ^^^^


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thanks *savvy*! I'm trying to find the name of the silver ones too. I've posted in the identification thread but so far no luck


----------



## savvysgirl

^^ I'll ask the seller on ebay for a style name as shes says hers are BNIB so perhaps it will have the name on the box.


----------



## savvysgirl

Apparently they are called cheguestrass Sunkist.


----------



## meggyg8r

Wow* Bella* your cobbler worked some magic!!  Those look fantastic!!!!  I really love Miss Boxes.  I need to find myself a pair!

*Sunkist* great new additions!  I've never seen that first one before, it's cute!


----------



## rilokiley

beautiful, *sunkist*!  The first one is really cute.


----------



## bagmad73

I cannot keep up with everyone's gorgeous buys and I am afraid to leave anyone out...so I am gonna say FanTAStic BUYS everyone!!!!! Love the Miss Boxes, *Bella* and all of your shoes, *Sunkist*!!


----------



## sunkist_baby

THANKS *savvy*! I've been searching all over for the name!

Thank you *meggy*,* bagmad*, and* rilokiley*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Pleasure sweets .. i hope thats the correct name for them!


----------



## mistyknightwin

WoW, you ladies are on a roll! Beautiful purchases!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Beautiful new additions sunkist!  I like the Ernestas!


----------



## Nancy7

jancedtif said:


>


 
Jancedtif - LoveLoveLove your VP's!  They look amazing on you!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Nancy*!!  You are too sweet


----------



## joindc

My Newbies!!!  

New Simple in Metallic Pewter - 39 (1/2 size up) *bay
picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/P2dLrEkUOv3R_e7yvTIVnA?feat=directlink
picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qq9n6yys3YytFeF8-OMrTg?feat=directlink
picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tpO7vutaejeWPonlU7VYXw?feat=directlink

Decoltissimo 100mm in black kid - (38.5 - TTS but a tad big) Gilt
picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BYf4lCSFuQbMWvdAhhT3NA?feat=directlink
picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TJw0tom92_qyj_ux4SScYg?feat=directlink


----------



## babypie

xnplo said:


> A little eBay find... Robocapina Decollete Zeppa... They're sooo comfy!


 
Very pretty!!  Welcome back, haven't seen you in a while


----------



## canismajor

Thank you, *babypie*!


----------



## laureenthemean

Never mind...


----------



## b00mbaka

joindc said:


> My Newbies!!!
> 
> New Simple in Metallic Pewter - 39 (1/2 size up) *bay
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/P2dLrEkUOv3R_e7yvTIVnA?feat=directlink
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qq9n6yys3YytFeF8-OMrTg?feat=directlink
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tpO7vutaejeWPonlU7VYXw?feat=directlink
> 
> Decoltissimo 100mm in black kid - (38.5 - TTS but a tad big) <a href="http://www.purseblog.com/link.php?id=136" style="text-decoration:underline; font-weight: bold;" title="Go to Gilt" target="_blank">Gilt</a>
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/BYf4lCSFuQbMWvdAhhT3NA?feat=directlink
> picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/TJw0tom92_qyj_ux4SScYg?feat=directlink


 









*Great purchases Joindc!*


----------



## sunkist_baby

oh my...I love those pewter simples, *joindc*!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

joindc - congrats on your new additions!

b00m - thanks for putting the pics up!  i was too lazy to cut and paste the links


----------



## rdgldy

*xnplo, joindc*-lovely new additions!


----------



## joindc

Thanks all- and thanks b00mbaka!  For some reason I can't figure out how to post pictures right so they actually show up!


----------



## savvysgirl

*joindc*, love the newbies.


----------



## jancedtif

Very nice *Joindc*!  Wear all you goodies in good health!


----------



## hah116

I really love the color on those New Simples! Nice choices, joindc.


----------



## Papillon

*Jan* the VPs look amazing on you! 

*Bella* - Richard did an incredible job with your MBs!  I'm happy that he was able to make them as good as new for you. 

*Sunkist* - beautiful collection! The Ernestas are such a sweet style. 

*Joindc *- Awesome purchases! The pewter colour is beautiful & the Decoltissimos are epitome of classic.


----------



## Cerina

I've just went back very many pages, and you ladies have been getting some gorgeous new additions! I have to much to catch up after my vacation in Crete, but there was a lot of new eyecandy in this thread! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Papillon

Two new additions that arrived late last night from Reghan at SCP via my In-Laws.

I'm always so jealous of everyone's amazing pictures that I tried to get a little artistic with my Mount Streets.  

Mount Streets - pale peachy-pink. They are so sweet that they make my teeth ache. The petals need a bit of fluffing. Strange thing is that one ankle strap is longer than the other. I'm going to have to play around with them a bit & decide if it's worth keeping or trying to exchange. Again. These are a belated Valentine's Day gift from my Husband. I convinced him to buy me flowers for my feet because they will last longer than fresh ones.  

Miss Boxe - bone patent. OMG! I love this style so much & already want more! Unbelievably comfortable.

A few comparison photos of my camel Decolletes, nude VPs & bone MBs. They are quite different. I'm all about versatility in colours. The last pic kind of reminds me of Neopolitan ice cream. 

I apologize that there aren't any modeling pics & will get some done one day. I'm going in for surgery & can't wear any nail polish & don't want to distract from the beautiful shoes with my gnarly toes. 

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## natassha68

Pap - They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Paillon, they look so pretty  Hope you can make the ankle straps work!

And I love the colour comparison pics - they show the different shades so clearly!


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful *Pap*! Just beautiful


----------



## meggyg8r

*papillon* they are all gorgeous!!! I really want to see modelling pics of the Mount Street


----------



## jancedtif

You are too kind *Papillon*!  I love, love  your new additions!  Wow seeing your Miss Boxe is making me antsy to order my Miss Boxe!  The Mount Streets are the pretties shade of pink.  Please wear them all in good health!  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## rdgldy

*Papillion*, the mount streets are so delicate and pretty.  I love the comparisons of all the neutral shades-the wedges are wonderful.


----------



## Papillon

*Thank you for the wonderful comments! *

*Natassha* - thank you! :kiss:

*Chins* - I'm going to try! How are the gorgeous Gs? 

*Savvy* - thank you! 

*Meggy* - I promise to post modeling pics asap. 

*Jan *- You definitely need a pair of MBs in your life. 

*Rdgldy* - thank you! I thought the comparison pics would be helpful. 

*A huge thank you to Sakura for contacting SCP & putting the MS on hold for me! *


----------



## laureenthemean

Fuchsia grease NPs:


----------



## Marisa783

i loveee those Laureen! the color is so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *Marisa*!


----------



## savvysgirl

I am so in love with those *Laureen* ^^


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *savvys*!  I love the color IRL even more than I thought I would!


----------



## Papillon

*Laureen*, I posted in your collection thread too.  Popped over here to say how gorgeous the colour is & again how much I love the contrasting tip. They are truly fabulous!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank you!  The contrasting tip is what really convinced me I needed these instead of the Claudia (is that what they're called?).


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, those are so great!!!


----------



## natassha68

Oooo, Laureen, they are SOOO Gorgeous on you !!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *rdgldy* and *natassha*!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow ladies, there has been some activity!

*Bella* those look awesome now they've been repaired. You must have the best cobbler.

*sunkist* some MORE great shoes! Wow.

*joindc* they are some great staples you've got! Love the decolts.

*papillon* I am in awe! I love your shoes and you got the mount streets! I wish I could get a pair but in the black not pink. I love the 3 shades heel to heel. Great shot and it just proves that they are all different. I just showed it to my bf to prove they are different and finally he agrees with me! Now I can buy one in each shade!!! 

*Laureen* I'll say it again, NICE!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Laureen, those are so cute!!!!


----------



## joindc

Just got these kid leather Rolandos from a lovely TPFer!!!   Slightly boring purchase, I know, but I always wanted them and I'm trying to build up my staples/office wear!  Think I need to calm down on the CL buying for a bit- until I find my UHG (patent tiger decolletes) or something else that REALLY catches my eye...


----------



## rdgldy

They are not at all boring-a gorgeous, gorgeous shoe!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *lilmissb* and *b00m*!

*joindc*, Rolandos are never boring!  Congrats on a great purchase!


----------



## joindc

thanks *laureenthemean* and *rdgldy*!!!  Just felt like the last few pairs I've gotten were staples- but now I feel like I have a very complete "staple" collection...ready to move on to more interesting styles!!!   Looks like I need to step up my ebay selling!!!


----------



## lilmissb

joindc, rolandos are fab no matter what material!


----------



## cathy1228

*Laureen*, the color's stunning!! great choice


----------



## kuromi-chan

Papillon - congrats on your new additions!  the Mt. Streets are so pretty!   

Laureen - OMG, fuchsia grease NPs!!!    i am dying for a pair of these!  where did you find them?  oh, and they look gorgeous on you by the way!


----------



## ashakes

*Bella, *your Miss Boxe turned out great. Congrats!

*Sunkist, *thanks for all the pics!  Lovely collection!

*joindc*, the pewter new simples and decoltissimos are beautiful. And, the black leather rolandos are far from boring!  They are sexy!  I'm a big rolando lover.   Congrats!

*Papillon*, yay you finally got your Mount Street!  Do they fit well now?  The bone Miss Boxe are super cute too! Congrats!

*Laureen*, your fuchsia grease NPs are gorgeous! I love the contrasting tip too!  Congrats!

Ladies, it is definitely time consuming to go through everybody's purchase, but most people that post in here comment on my purchases in my collection thread, so it's the least I can do. * After all, what's the point of being an active member of the CL subforum if you can't comment on the beautiful purchases and be a resource? *


----------



## joindc

Aww thanks *ashakes*!   *Laureenthemean* those Fuchsia grease NPs are HOT!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

laureenthemean said:


> Fuchsia grease NPs:


 
i LOVE these shoes.


----------



## savvysgirl

laureenthemean said:


> ^^Thank you!  The contrasting tip is what really convinced me I needed these instead of the Claudia (is that what they're called?).



Your right, they are called Claudia.

I think i am loving your NP's more than the Claudia you know or maybe its the colour more than style. Claudia in this colour & finish would be amazing!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful purchases Ladies!!!


----------



## karwood

*bella, *your Miss Boxe turned out fabulous!
*sunkist, *love all your new additions!! Congrats!
*joinndc, *your New Simples, Rolandos and Decoltissimos are truly beautiful!
*pap, *they are absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!
*laureen, *your fuschia grease NPs are totally fab!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *cathy, kuromi, asha, joindc, moshi, misty*, and *karwood*!


----------



## Miss_Q

Fabulous purchases everyone!


----------



## schwarz

EB declics


----------



## rdgldy

lovely!!


----------



## rdgldy

My great new super T's, thanks to a lovely TPFr:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *Schwarz* and *Rdgldy!! *


----------



## jancedtif

Beautitul *Rdgldy* and *Schwarz*!


----------



## lilmissb

*schwarz *I love EB!

*rdgldy* oh my! What beautiful shoes. They look fab on you!


----------



## noah8077

Great buys *schwarz* and *rdgldy*!  Blue, blue everywhere!


----------



## b00mbaka

rdgldy said:


> My great new super T's, thanks to a lovely TPFr:


 
OMG! I didn't even see these up for bid! They are gorgeous!


----------



## sunkist_baby

*papillon* I LOVE your additions! Those patent miss boxe wedges are lovely! Haha i might have to use your line to my DB for some mount streets  Hope your surgery went well!

*laureen* Your fuschia grease NP's are drop-dead-jaw-dropping-mouth-watering GORGEOUS! I haven't seen anything like it! I love the glitter on the pink - and the toe!!! 

*lilmissb  *Thank you for your kind comments! 

*joindc* kid leather anything is never boring!! SEXY shoes!!

*ashakes* and *karwood *Thank you for taking the time to comment on everyone's additions.  It's very sweet of you ! 

*rdgldy *Those t-straps look soo comfortable!  It's beautiful! LOVE the color! Were these from the atlanta seller?


----------



## karwood

*schwarz, *Gorgeous!! BTW, love the modeling pic!
*rdgldy, *your Super T looks fabulous on you!!

*sunkist, ***


----------



## carlinha

*schwarz*, holy moly.  you make me PINE for EB suede declics even more!!!  that pic is so stunning... so artistic!!!

*rdglgy*, the super Ts are SUPER!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Laureen*, I love, love, love them!!!!    Greasepaint is just so beautiful... if I can ever find a pair in my size (38), I'd get them in a heartbeat!!   I've been looking on ebay for a while (not religiously though) and haven't had any luck so far.   Congrats!! 
*
joindc* -  Love the new simples and decols!  Boring?!  No way!   You can't go wrong with a sexy shoe in a staple like black kid!  Rolandos = sexy! 

*schwarz* - Ohhh, they are fabulous!  We're Declic twins! 

*rdgldy *- Wow, your Super T's look great on you!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*schwarz*, those could be my favorite CL ever, and you model them beautifully!

*rdgldy*, you wear the Super T so well!  They look great on you!

Thank you *sunkist *and *fiery*!  *fiery*, I'll be sure to let you know if I see a pair in your size!  These were an impulse buy but I don't regret it for a second!


----------



## so-phisticated

been meaning to post these for about 10 days now.. my new favourite shoes.. I obsessed over these for a while then decided to finally got them once i saw Cerina's!! so THANK YOU!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love them *SO!* Your nail color is awesome too!


----------



## meggyg8r

*schwarz*, they look amazing on you! What a great color!!!

*rdgldy*, the Super-Ts are so fun!  They look awesome on you!

*so-phisticated*, that pink is FABULOUS!!!  Congrats on a great pair!  And I love the nail polish too!


----------



## floridasun8

so-phisticated said:


> been meaning to post these for about 10 days now.. my new favourite shoes.. I obsessed over these for a while then decided to finally got them once i saw Cerina's!! so THANK YOU!!!




WOW!!!!     I'm not usually a pink fan, but I LOVE those!  They look so chic and fun...and look great with your jeans too!


----------



## rdgldy

*so-phisticated*-they are absolutely gorgeous.  I love everyone's beautiful new pink shoes.
thanks to *naked, jance, lilmissb, noah, karwood, carlinha, fiery, laureen, meggy* and* sunkist*. Sunkist, these were from a wonderful TPFr!!


----------



## Cerina

sophisticated, They look stunning on you!! I'm so glad the sizing worked out for you, it looks like they fit you perfectly! Congrats!!.... Ps, your nailpolish works so good with the color on the shoes, I might just have to try something similar myself


----------



## la lola

*so-phisticated *combo of your shoes + nails =GREAT!!!
and your jeans color


----------



## carlinha

so-phisticated - i LOVE those VPs, and they look great with your nail polish!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*so-phisticated*, love the color!


----------



## schwarz

Thank you rdgldy, nakedmosher2of3, jancedtif, lilmissb, noah8077, karwood, carlinha, fieryfashionist, laureenthemean, meggyg8r 

I can't take credit for the photo, it was taken during a photo shoot. But I am really impressed by how good they look. thanks again to magdalena for letting me have them


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful Declics *schwarz*. Big fan of anything EB!

Yay, the paillettes have arrived and they look fabulous on you *So*. Loving the colour of your nail polish!


----------



## jancedtif

*so-phisticated* I love your VPs!  They are really stunning!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Laureen*, aww, thank you  ... I'll be waiting for that PM haha, whenever it might be!   I also LOVE the paillette VPs, so I'd take those too haha! 

*so-phisticated* - They are soo stunning!!   Congrats!!


----------



## surlygirl

*laureen* - love the pink grease nps! gorgeous on you!
*schwartz* - great picture! such an iconic CL! congrats!
*rdgldy* - super Ts!!! love them, want them ... need them! congrats!
*so-phisticated* - oh ... my ... gosh!!! those are just flat out amazing! did you take your normal VP size? I have got to get something sparkly!


----------



## bagmad73

I really cannot keep up with this thread!!!! I will try but don't shoot me if I miss anyone out!!
*papillon* - your Mt Street and bone Miss Boxe are beautiful. My SA was trying to convince me to get the Mount Streets but I don't know what I would wear them with (or where for that matter)
*laureen* - Jawdropping gorgeous grease NPs
*schwartz* - congrats!!!!
*rdgldy* - love the Super Ts - looks great on you
*so-phisticated* - love your new VPs!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *bagmad and surly* !


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *surly* and *bagmad*!


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy*, Love the Ts on you!
*so*, The VPs are so pretty! They look awesome with your jeans.


----------



## ::emi::

I just got my Nude Simples the other day!! Such a pretty colour! not to mention photogenic 







in natural light...


----------



## joindc

::emi:: said:


> i just got my nude simples the other day!! Such a pretty colour! Not to mention photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in natural light...



omg i looooove these!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Beautiful emi!  Love 'em!


----------



## rdgldy

emi, they are so pretty~


----------



## so-phisticated

*naked, meggy, florida, rdgldy, cerina, la lola, carlinha, laureen, savvy, janced, fiery, surly, bagmad* - thank you all soooooo much for your amazing comments!! if any of you were wondering the nailpolish is from a british make up brand called pixi - they have some crazy colours!

*surly *- i went up a whole size than my "regular" shoe size - so probably half a size up from my normal VP size, they're a tinyyyy bit big but comfortable considering how high they are!

i highly recommend any and everyone to get something similar! they brighten up everything!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *emi*!!!


----------



## hlp_28

emi, the pics you took were really good !!! Are you a photographer?? The nude simples definitely look pretty !!


----------



## sunkist_baby

*emi* i love how the shoes match your bed!! They truly are a beautiful color!


----------



## ::emi::

thanks girls! the nude is such a gorgeous color in real life!*
hlp_28* no, i'm not a photographer, i think the shoes were just extremely photogenic


----------



## jancedtif

Love your nude simples *EMI*!  What camera did you use to take the pics?


----------



## sunkist_baby

^ I would like to know too!


----------



## mylilsnowy

emi,its beautiful!


----------



## ::emi::

Thanks again girls 
but i've just realised that i post two of the same pics!!!!! eeekk! 

here the one *in natural light*:






*jancedtif *and *sunkist baby*, I was using my panasonic lx2 for both these pics, HTH


----------



## lilmissb

*emi* I know I'm late (I thought I had already commented on your shoes - they must have really blown me away if I forgot to comment!!!  ) but gosh they're gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *emi*! OMG I love them!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Emi zomg its purdiful .. i was really close to snapping that pair up..but figured i rarely wear nude


----------



## laureenthemean

*emi*, congrats!  Your pictures are pretty, too.


----------



## YaYa3

*emi,* are your simples 'nude?'  is that what it says on the box?? i just ordered a pair and the box says 'beige,' but they look similar to yours.  i can't figure it out.  at any rate, i LOVE yours!


----------



## laureenthemean

Shoes from the Peter Som Fall 2008 runway!  (Sorry in advance for the blurry ones, I'm obviously no good at taking pictures!)


----------



## YaYa3

oh, i had to look at them again here.  i just LOVE them, *laureen!*  i personally love toe cleavage, so i think they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Marisa783

those are amazing Laureen!! where did u find them?


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *YaYa*!  I can't wait to see yours on you!

Thank you,* Marisa*!  I got them on ebay from CelebrityOwned.  She was super nice, and has some other runway shoes listed.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

so pretty Laureen! I love them!


----------



## lilmissb

*Laureen* OMG!!!  Can't believe you have them already! They are super hot!!! I wish some runway models had small feet!


----------



## rdgldy

Laureen, so fabulous and one of a kind


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *naked, lilmissb*, and *rdgldy*!


----------



## rdgldy

Two e-bay finds and I am thrilled.
Dark brown sixties with wooden heels, and 
drop dead gorgeous madeleines, pewter w/dark grey suede. These are brand new and amazing.  I now know why sdesaye has so many madeleine SOs!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*rdgldy*, you're the one that got the Madeleines!  Congrats, they are TDF!!


----------



## floridasun8

Wow, I love those madelines!!!    You got those on ebay?  I can never find anything that good.  lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I am *LOVING* the Madelines on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Laureen, Naked* and *Florida Sun*!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *rdgldy!* They're really nice on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy...they are fabulous!  Both are gorgeous but the madelines....amazing!


----------



## canismajor

hotness, *laureen*!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank you!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* i LOVE your new shoes!  the madelines look beautiful on you!  congratulations on two fabulous finds.


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

Holy crap laureen.........i have no words for them..just stunning


----------



## Nancy7

rdgldy - WOW the Madeleines are Stunning!!!!  They are a perfect fit for you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *imma*!


----------



## JRed

Everyone has fabulous new shoes.  Congrats!


----------



## sunkist_baby

*laureen* That was really fast! Did she overnight them to you?? They're gorgeous and unique!  

*rdgldy* i agree with what everyone else is saying about those madeleines - they're absolutely stunning! You wear them so well!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *JRed* and *sunkist*!  

*sunkist*, it was just priority, but she's located about a 30-minute drive away.


----------



## dreachick2384

Laureen, my jaw dropped. Those make me want to die  !They are FABULOUS!


----------



## Papillon

*joindc* - congrats! Rolandos are beautiful & never boring imho. 

*schwarz* - amazing photo of your gorgeous EB Declics!

*rdgldy* - love your Super Ts! Sixties look great with leggings & the Madeleines look perfect on you!

*so-phisticated* - your VPs are simply stunning!

*emi* - congratulations! Your nude Simples are so pretty & the picture with your duvet is lovely. 

*laureen* - Fabulous one-of-a-kind find! 


Thank you *lilmissb*, *kuromi-chan*, *asha*, *karwood*, *sunkist* & *bagmad. *Your comments on my new additions are all very much appreciated.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *drea *and *Papillon*!  

*Papillon*, I just went back to see your new additions, they're lovely!  I love the bone patent, congrats!


----------



## Cerina

*rdgldy*: Love every pair, but those madeleines are just soo gorgeous... congrats!
*emi*: those simples are so lovely, love that style in nude!
*laureen*: that is a pair of HOT shoes! I could stare at them all day long! They look great on you and are so rare, congrats


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *cerina, papillion* and *sunkist*!


----------



## schwarz

Thanks you
*savvysgirl*: your catwoman are really gorgeous, I was dreaming of having a pair, but I realize 130mm is just to high for me 
*surlygirl* and *bagmad73*


----------



## po0hping

Delayed going to Picnic Day to wait for Rolandos then FedEx tracking says there is a delivery exception, that I wasn't home, LIES.  I call FedEx to complain, driver says he left a slip, LIES, the nonexistent wind must have blew it away.  I wait outside in the warm Davis weather sweating until he I see his truck.  Enough ranting, here they are.  Thanks to *Javaboo* for the sizing advice

Sorry about the dirty mirror, apartment slippers and general mess in the background


----------



## karwood

*so-phisticated, *they are truly dazzling!
*emi, *your Simples are very lovely! Congrats!
*laureen, *what a rare find!!!!! They are absolutely fierce! Super Congrats!!
*rdgldy, *love your new additions! The Madeleines absolutely looks fab on you!
*poophing, *love your Rolandos!


----------



## noah8077

Poophing, they look great!  Wish I could pull off the Rolandos, they are so amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Fantastic po0ping!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Emi* thanks for the camera info!

*Laureen* I love the run way shoes! So sexy!!

*Rdgldy* you found yourself some beautiful e-bay finds. I just love the Madeleines!

*Po0hping* those are some ravishing Rolandos!

So many beautiful shoes Ladies!!

Here are my lovely bone Ballerinettes from Ivry! Boy are they so comfortable and soft.  I was so worried they would be too white but they are more like a linen color. After they get dirty (and they will get dirty) I plan to have them dyed. My thinking is like I kinda like getting 2 pairs in 1!


----------



## lilmissb

*jance* that's a great outlook on your shoes! They look great on you. What colour would you dye them?


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> *jance* that's a great outlook on your shoes! They look great on you. What colour would you dye them?


 
Thank you *Lilmissb*!  I have no idea.  I would like a fun color.  Perhaps a red or blue or green.


----------



## lilmissb

Maybe an EB? Or yellow? If you do a light-ish colour you also re-dye them black at a later stage. Well, I guess you could any colour really as black will go over anything.


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> Maybe an EB? Or yellow? If you do a light-ish colour you also re-dye them black at a later stage. Well, I guess you could any colour really as black will go over anything.


 

Hmmm...yellow is not a bad idea.  Thanks *Lilmissb*!


----------



## JRed

Cute flats, jancedtif!  

po0hping, the Rolandos look good on you!


----------



## schwarz

thank you Papillon


----------



## ::emi::

Thanks girls for the complements. 

*jacedtif:  *those are super cute flats!!

*po0hping: *your Rolandos are hot!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashakes

*schwarz*, you can never go wrong w/ the EB declics!

*rdgldy*, the Super Ts, Sixties, and Madelines are gorgeous!  I thought you were on a ban? lol  

*sophisticated*, the fuchsia paillette VPs look amazing on you! And, I love your nail polish too!  Congrats!  You reminded me I should take mine out sometime soon to wear!

*emi*, the nude patent simples are so pretty and such a great classic!

*laureen*, congrats on getting such unique shoes!  I think they are so much fun! Beautiful!

*Poohping*, your new rolandos are stunning!  Gorgeous!
*
jancedtif*, those flats look so comfy!  Congrats!  And, the dye job sounds like a great idea once they get dirty!


----------



## po0hping

Thanks for the compliments karwood, noah, lilmissb, jancedtif, emi and asha


----------



## rdgldy

thank you,* asha*!  You are always so sweet.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Agreed!


----------



## sunkist_baby

My additions from last week


----------



## schwinn3

So, here is one of the best *bay finds thus far:

Hercules!  I was actually having terrible buyer's remorse but as soon as I got them I just couldn't get enough, I am now in need of anything studded, lol!  Sorry for such bad pics, the lcd on my camera is broken due to being dropped on concrete so I had very little to work with.   I'll post better pics when I can get my hands on my sister's camera.


----------



## laureenthemean

*sunkist*, they look great on you!

*schwinn*, congrats on an awesome find!


----------



## lilmissb

*sunkist* you're on fire!

*schwinn* so you're the one who snapped those up! Great work!!! Modelling shots please....


----------



## meggyg8r

great new additions *sunkist*!! I love that blue color and the texture of it!

*schwinn* I love studs too.. I used to have Ariella Clous but had to sell because they really just didn't fit.  I would love another pair of something with studs!!  Those Hercules are great!!


----------



## karwood

*jance, *_very_ cute flats!
*sunkist,  *love your new additions! Congrats!
*schwinn,  *love your Hercules!! Truly a great find! Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you* JRed, emi, Asha* (you are too sweet!), *Sunkist* (love your new additions!), *Schwinn* (love your studded shoes!), *Karwood* (I'm still dreaming of theIowas)!

I busted out the Ballerinettes today (yeah, I know, I'm wayyyy too easy)!


----------



## YaYa3

*emi,* your nude patent simples are TDF!!!  they're so beautiful.

*jance,* i love CL flats and the white are gorgeous on you.  and when you die them, you'll have a brand new shoe.  brilliant.

*sunkist,* your new additions are PERFECT!  i love both pair, especially the blue.

*schwinn,* just WOW!  what else could i say???  well, how about modeling pics?


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *YaYa*!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Jance*, those flats are adorable!  I love the perforated leather.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *Laureen*!


----------



## lulabee

schwinn3 said:


> So, here is one of the best *bay finds thus far:
> 
> Hercules! I was actually having terrible buyer's remorse but as soon as I got them I just couldn't get enough, I am now in need of anything studded, lol! Sorry for such bad pics, the lcd on my camera is broken due to being dropped on concrete so I had very little to work with. I'll post better pics when I can get my hands on my sister's camera.


  So perfect!!!! We _need _modeling pics of these!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Here they are... my amazing eBay find (thanks to *Melia* for posting!)... BLUE GLITTART (my UHG!) flats!!  Oh... and please excuse the nasty markings on my feet... I was taking photos of my Gucci Corsets before these and yeah... they left some marks.  Woops.


----------



## rilokiley

*meggy*, I love them!  I'm so glad you got your blue glittart CL's- you'll get so much wear out of these!

I'm so glad they fit... after all my enabling, I'd feel awful if they were too big


----------



## AspenMai

Omg those flats are so cute.... they look great!!! i love the blue glittart


----------



## archygirl

meggyg8r said:


> Here they are... my amazing eBay find (thanks to *Melia* for posting!)... BLUE GLITTART (my UHG!) flats!! Oh... and please excuse the nasty markings on my feet... I was taking photos of my Gucci Corsets before these and yeah... they left some marks. Woops.


 
them!


----------



## rdgldy

Meggy-adorable!


----------



## laureenthemean

Meggy, love them!  Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

They're amazing *meggy!* How's the fit?


----------



## YaYa3

*meggy,* they're FABULOUS!  i'll bet you wear them ALL THE TIME!  congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

Your flats are so pretty *Meggy*!


----------



## carlinha

schwinn - i love anything studded too!!!!!!!!!!!  congrats on an awesome find

meggy - i love blue glittart!  you will get so much wear out of these flats!


----------



## lulabee

*meggy,* I looove the flats! They look adorable on you. The color is absolutely stunning!


----------



## lulabee

Magenta Pigalle 120!! A gift from my sweet and incredibly generous RAOK buddy!


----------



## ladyjazz620

*Meggy ~* The blue glittart flats are too cute!!  I really like them


----------



## YaYa3

oh, WOW, *lula!!!*  they look fabulous on you, as usual, but that color is really gorgeous on your skin!  STUNNING!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*lulamilf*, not to sound like a perv but I didn't even see the pigalles! Too busy staring at your gorgeous legs!!!!


----------



## archygirl

lulabee said:


> Magenta Pigalle 120!! A gift from my sweet and incredibly generous RAOK buddy!


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been obsessing over those shoes for a while. I cannot wear pigalles, so I have resisted temptation. What a wonderful buddy!!!! Look hot on you, *lula*!


----------



## lulabee

*yaya,lilmiss & archy*, Thanks my loves! I loooove them! Claire screamed when I showed them to her LOL!


----------



## meggyg8r

*rilo* I'm so glad you enabled, I'm completely in love with these  I'm so glad to finally have some blue glittart in my life, it's about time!

thank you *aspen*!  I love blue glittart too   It's my favorite!!!

thanks *archy*, *rdgldy*, and *laureen*!!!!

*lilmissb* the fit is pretty good!  I could probably do a 38.5 (these are a 39) but these aren't too too big.  I put some Foot Petals Heavenly heels in the back and they don't come off at all.  We're good to go! 

*YaYa* you KNOW I'm rocking these all the time!  Me + flats + blue glittart =  I'm definitely wearing them to work tomorrow!

thank you *jance*, I think they are very pretty too 

*carlinha* you know it!  You have a lot of flats I love too, I know you get the flat obsession! 

*lulabee* thank you so much!  and BTW--your RAOK buddy got you CLs?!?!?!?! HOLY S***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats!! They are incredibly stunning! Or is that just your legs? I don't know, I get distracted easily!

*ladyjazz* thank you sweetie!


----------



## rdgldy

*jance, po0hping, sunkist, schwinn* and *lula,*
fabulous new additions, ladies~~


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy,* Thanks honey!
*meggy, *LOL, you are so cute! You've totally made me want to get my first pair of flats!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*lula* I highly recommend them.   They are such a great alternative for when you want to be fashionable but really don't want to/can't wear heels (at work I can't wear heels a lot of the time).  CL has sold me on his flats--I'm pretty loyal to Lanvin but I'm definitely going to be adding more CL flats to my collection!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hurray Lula!!! They look so fabulous on you! You needed those so bad!!


----------



## rilokiley

*lula*, the Pigalles look great on you!  but damn, your legs go on for miles!!


----------



## **shoelover**

lula ur looking hot!...love the shoes..


----------



## laureenthemean

*lulabee*, you look fab, as usual!  Your buddy picked a hot shoe for you!


----------



## Alice1979

*meggy*, love the blue glittart flats. They look so cute on you.

*lulabee*, forget about the Pigalles, I want your legs...Lol... Seriously, they look super sexy on you.


----------



## **shoelover**

meggy ur flats are lovely...makes me want flats...


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *alice* and *shoelover*!!!!

*shoelover* you should totally get some.. I love them and I know the girls on here who have CL flats love them too!!


----------



## **shoelover**

wow i've just gone back 8 pages..and want to say how fab every1's new l purchases are...


----------



## **shoelover**

meggyg8r said:


> thank you *alice* and *shoelover*!!!!
> 
> *shoelover* you should totally get some.. I love them and I know the girls on here who have CL flats love them too!!



I'm going to start looking out for a pair of flats when the sales start and start scouting on ebay


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ great plan!!!   There's a pair of gold graffiti ones on eBay right now that I want but I am sooo banned... so hard to resist!


----------



## YaYa3

*LULA's* grandmother (YaYa) finally got her peter som's today.  they're really different, but surprisingly comfortable and easy to walk in.  what do you ladies think? ... can i pull them off at my age?  honest opinions only, please.


----------



## meggyg8r

*yaya* those are un-freaking-believable.  I truly believe age is a state of mind--you can rock anything.  They look GREAT on you!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*and maybe with tights if i'm wearing a skirt???*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I LOVE them on you* YAYA!* I'm so glad you got them!


----------



## meggyg8r

omg *yaya* I love them with tights!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Yay *YaYa* I *LOVE* them on you!  You look fierce!!!  You have some nice legs!  I'm not too far behind you (I'm 42) and I would wear them!

Thank you *Rdgldy*!

*Lula* you lucky duck, I love your shoe and your legs!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## sumnboutme

those are awesome *yaya*!


----------



## Papillon

*pooping* - Congratulations on your beautiful Rolandos! 

*Jan* - love your Ballerinettes! I agree w/lilmissb that they would be perfect in yellow.

*Sunkist* - you are on a roll! Both of your Zeppas are fabulous!

*Schwinn* - Amazing Hercules! Cannot wait to see your modeling pics. 

*Meggy* - adorable ballerinas! The blue glittart is so pretty. Congratulations for getting one of your HGs!

*lulubee* - I immediately thought of a ZZtop song when I saw your pics (yes, I'm old). Can you guess which one? 'She's Got Legs'. You have  unbelievable legs & your Magenta Pigalles are stunning!

*Yaya *- YAY, they look fantastic on you! I love them with the tights. You can definitely pull them off! Unique, but very wearable. 

*Laureen* - Thank you. I can't wait to wear the Miss Boxes.


----------



## laureenthemean

*YaYa*, my Peter Som shoe twin!  They look great on you, and I love how you paired them with leggings!  You really have very nice legs, too! You definitely rock them.  They really are comfortable, aren't they?


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *Papillon*


----------



## lulabee

*naked,rilo,*shoelover*,laureen,alice,jance & papillon!!!*


----------



## lulabee

Sweet Jesus *mama,*_not grandma_, *yaya*!!! They are absolutely mindblowing!!! They look perfect on you, I love them. They look awesome with the black tights as well! We may not be shoe twins be we are definitely leg twins!


----------



## YaYa3

THANK YOU, *meggy, naked, jance, sumn, papillon, laureen, and * my oldest granddaughter, *lula!*  yes, they are incredibly comfortable, *laureen.*  i was so surprised about that.


----------



## Papillon

*lulabee* & *Yaya* - are you two _really_ related? I was going to comment that you both have incredible legs. Very similar in shape & length.

*cries* I have short stubby legs. Maybe in my next life....


----------



## evecure

those shoes look amazing on you  congrats on getting them & hopefully you'll get a lot of wear out of them


----------



## lulabee

Papillon said:


> *lulabee* & *Yaya* - are you two _really_ related? I was going to comment that you both have incredible legs. Very similar in shape & length.
> 
> *cries* I have short stubby legs. Maybe in my next life....


 LOL, We have adopted eachother!


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Papillon*!


----------



## rdgldy

*YaYa*, they are gorgeous-I love them with the tights and I think you absolutely can wear them!!!  Congratulations-they are a very special pair of shoes.


----------



## carlinha

YAYA!!!!  they are STUNNING!!!!!  don't you DARE think of letting these beauties go!


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> *yaya,lilmiss & archy*, Thanks my loves! I loooove them! Claire screamed when I showed them to her LOL!



BTW I think that's ADORABLE!!! And the start of another Louboutin-aholic


----------



## lilmissb

*O M G !*

*yayamilf!!!* Definitely D O   N O T get rid of those shoes whatever you do. Or I will buy them off you and stuff them till I can wear them which is absolutely ridiculous. But then so is your suggestion that you can't rock them!

I love them with tights as the colours really complement each other. Be a loud and proud Louboutin-lovin' grandma!!! Show 'em how it's done sexy mamma!!!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> BTW I think that's ADORABLE!!! And the start of another Louboutin-aholic


 That's what I'm afraid of!!! She's almost the same shoe size as me...yikes! She already secretly goes through my closet to hi-jack my clothes! Time to hide the shoes!


----------



## surlygirl

*meggy* - love the flats! perfect!
*lula* - seriously, you have amazing legs! and the pigalles aren't bad either! they look like they were made for you! the color, the cut, your legs! sexy!
*Yaya* - WOW! Those are fabulous on you! You can so rock those!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you again sweet *surly*


----------



## YaYa3

THANk YOU, *papillon, rdgldy, carlinha, lilmissb, and surly.*  your comments are so sweet.


----------



## Alice1979

*YaYa*, love the peter som. They look gorgeous on you both with and without tights. Big congrats.


----------



## bagmad73

*meggy* - your flats are awesome, glad they fit. I have 3 pairs of CL flats and LOVE them. I need something in blue glittart now......

*lula* - your legs are TDF!!! And your pigalles are very sexy too...the colour is perfect!

*yaya* - with your legs, you could rock any pair of CLs!!! Congrats!


----------



## sunkist_baby

*yaya* your shoes are TDF! I LOVE how they look with tights!

*lulabee* MILE HIGH LEGS! Love your tan/glow (My legs always comes out looking pale) I adore your pigalles! 

*meggy *Nice glittart flats!!!! I havent seen them before - they look great!

Thanks *papillon rdgldy jancedtif yaya laureen lilmissb karwood*!


----------



## ish-shoes

It's small but it's a start!


----------



## rdgldy

very nice collection-love your name!


----------



## ish-shoes

rdgldy said:


> very nice collection-love your name!



Thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

three gorgeous pair, and THREE pair of CLs isn't small, my dear.  they're lovely, gorgeous shoes.  congratulations!


----------



## ish-shoes

YaYa3 said:


> three gorgeous pair, and THREE pair of CLs isn't small, my dear.  they're lovely, gorgeous shoes.  congratulations!



LOL! You are right! And now I am addicted and on the hunt for more!


----------



## jancedtif

*Ish-shoes *you have yourself a very nice collection!  Wear your lovely shoes in good health!


----------



## karwood

*meggy, *your flats are so pretty!
*lula, *your Pigalles look amazing on you! Seriously, you must be at least 6 feet tall with those long legs of yours! 
*yaya, WOW!!! *You are absolutely rockin in your Peter Som!!!! 
*ish-shoes, *you have a very lovely collection. 

*laureen and yaya,* I hope you don't mind me asking, but where did you both find your Peter Som shoes?


----------



## YaYa3

*karwood,* we found them on the bay.  i can't remember the name of the seller, but *laureen* will pop in here and tell you.  she remembers everything!!


----------



## rdgldy

celebrity owned???


----------



## LavenderIce

Earlier this month I had four pairs come in one week.  

Graffiti Clichy--The Clichy is my favorite closed toe style and I love the graffiti line.  Thanks again to *authentic* for posting these:












Escene--I am currently trying to acquire some older styles and this with the satin and lizard is so ladylike.  Thanks again to *melia* for posting:






After missing out on the City Girls last year and trying these on at the SF Play Day last month, I fell in love with the lines of this shoe.  Here are the City:











After seeing *natassha's* pics and gosh darn wanting to hump her feet, I knew I had to get these for myself.  If the black patent Pigalle 120 is the iconic sex on a stick closed toe style, the red patent (or leopard patent for that matter) Madame Claude is the d'orsay peeptoe equivalent:






I don't have "tpf" by any means, but the cut of this shoe sexifies your feet.


----------



## rdgldy

*lav*, all four styles are wonderful.  I love the range!  I really like the city and mme. claude.


----------



## noah8077

Lav, I Luv them all!  Great taste in shoes!


----------



## carlinha

HOLY CRAP *LAV!*!!  you have seriously been holding out on us!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*OUTSTANDING BUYS!!!!! *  i think i love them all, but especially the *graffiti clichys* and *red patent madame claude*... are they 140mms?  Are they comfortable to walk in?


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *rdgldy* and *noah*!  

Thank you *carlinha*--I was trying to wait for another pair that's supposed to come before I posted anything, but I figured since I posted them in the action thread I can put them here too.  The MC are 120mm and if you want to compare them to the Pigalle 120, I have to say they are much easier walk in and possibly even more tolerable to wear.


----------



## jancedtif

*Lav* you better put a lock on you closet quick, cause here I come!  Congrats on all your new additions!  They look so beautiful on you!


----------



## lilmissb

lulabee said:


> That's what I'm afraid of!!! She's almost the same shoe size as me...yikes! She already secretly goes through my closet to hi-jack my clothes! Time to hide the shoes!


 
Ouch!  ush: How tall are you lula? I always picture you to be about 5'10" or something amazonian like (to short ol' me). Maybe it's your really long slim legs!  

Can't believe she's that same size as you already!!!


----------



## lilmissb

What a great start it is *ish-shoes!*

*Lav* what a great collection additions! So loving the Mde Claudes and the Escene!!! Did you get your Mde Claudes TTS or half size up?


----------



## LavenderIce

*jance*--Hear that click?  It's the sound of the lock on my closet.  Thanks girlie!

*lilmissb*--I went with my VP size with the MC, so true to CL size which in my case is TTS.  I'd also advise going TTS with the Escene, I went a half size up in these and have to put in thick pad for them.


----------



## YaYa3

*lavender!*  good lord, woman!  you've been on a collecting binge!  oh, my, and what beauties you bought.  i LOVE every single pair.  they all look beautiful on you.!  congratulations!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks Lav. I tried on the Mde Claude in 36 (and laybyed them cos they'd be gone in a flash if I didn't) but they did feel slightly more loose at the back but tight in the toebox. In my case I went half size up which is strange as my VP size should be 35.5 as the glittart VP's in 36 were big on me...:shrug:  I also have weird feet...meh!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Lav*, they all look gorgeous on you!  Love the color of those Madame Claude, and now we're graffiti Clichy "fraternal twins," as *meggy* put it! Yay!


----------



## sumnboutme

*Lav* - we're fraternal twins with the City Sandals and maybe soon with the MCs as well :shame:  The City Sandals are the most comfy!!!!  Love the graffitis too!


----------



## corsie

Welcome to the addiction, *ish-shoes*! 

Great buys, *Lav*! I'm hooked on the Madam Claudes!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *bagmad*!!  The flats are awesome, aren't they??  And yes, you definitely need something in blue glittart, it's the best! 

*sunkist* thank you! I hadn't seen them before finding them on eBay either!!

*karwood* thank you sweets!


----------



## meggyg8r

*ish-shoes* it may be "small" but it's quite the start!!  Love your collection!

*Lav* we're shoe twins!!!!!  I have the Enscene too, and I've never seen anyone else with them!  I'm like you, I like to collect older styles and these were soo pretty I couldn't pass them up!  I'm loving the lizard/satin combo.  And I love the color! I'm just so excited someone else has them!   Oh, and great other additions too!  The graffiti is TDF, the MC is soooo sexy, and the City look awesome!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Sunkist*, looove the yoyo's! The blue ones are stunning. I love blue!

*Yaya*, BEAUTIFUL!! And they look AMAZING on you. 

*Lulababy*, you know i love your Pigalles. Just perfect. 

*Meggy*, love the flats! So cute and comfy!

*Lav*, all your new additons are beautiful! I adore the Enscene .. have done since i saw *Meggy*s! Congrats!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *savvy*!!


----------



## lulabee

Thank you, *sweetsurly,bagmad,sunkist,kar & savvybaby*!!!!! You are all so sweet and sooo good for my self esteem! 
*lilmiss*, I am about 5'8.


----------



## lilmissb

^Still taller than I am at 5'1 - 5'2!!!! I wish I had your height! Then I'd have a bigger foot and I could buy all my shoes at DJ's.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

glad to see my bestest friend *ish-shoes* has join the madness...tee hee hee.  Now we need to work on more action shots.  This sub forum is an addiction.


----------



## rilokiley

*Lav*- stunning additions!  My favorites are the graffiti Clichy and the red MC... beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Q

Gorgeous new additions everyone!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks mama *yaya*!  I think you've gone on a bit of a binge yourself, your collection is off to a good start.

Thank you *laureen*!  I am happy to be your graffiti Clichy fraternal twin, now I would just die of sheer bliss if we could be Peter Som and Pin Up twins.

*sumn*--Hello my City fraternal twin!  Thank goodness they're comfy because I can see these as my summer go to shoe.  Are you thinking of the pink MC?

*corsie*--The Madame Claude are incredibly addictive!

Thanks *meggy*!  I always contemplated your Enscenes when I saw them listed, but held off.  I was happy to see them go to you and kept them on my radar.  Now I'm happy to be your Enscene twin.  However, I'd like to be your Gucci corset sandal twin too.

*savvy*--You should join meggy and I on the Enscene scene.

*rilo*--Thanks angel!  I'm excited for your Fiorellinos.


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Lav*, those Madame Claude are sex on a heel!! - they are so gorgeous, I have to try those on at the meet-up.


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav* - Love the new additions! I let the city girls slip away, too, so maybe I can find happiness in The City!  The MCs look amazing on you! Love the color! And the Enscenes are absolutely gorgeous. The color is perfection! And the fact that you watermarked the clichy pics with a "*Lavender Ice*" tag is one of the many reasons why I love you!


----------



## savvysgirl

LavenderIce said:


> * savvy*--You should join meggy and I on the Enscene scene.



I would LOVE to .. just find me a pair of size 40's or 40.5's and i'm there!!


----------



## meggyg8r

I'm on the hunt for you, *savvy*!!  

*Lav* I'll be on the lookout for you, too!  Corset twins would be fun as well!


----------



## creighbaby

ish-shoes said:


> It's small but it's a start!



I love the "she's back."


----------



## sumnboutme

LavenderIce said:


> *sumn*--Hello my City fraternal twin!  Thank goodness they're comfy because I can see these as my summer go to shoe.  Are you thinking of the pink MC?




The City Sandals are definitely a great summer shoe!  And yes, I'm thinking of the pink MC...


----------



## b00mbaka

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> glad to see my bestest friend *ish-shoes* has join the madness...tee hee hee. Now we need to work on more action shots. This sub forum is an addiction.


 
That is so funny! When I saw the "she's back", I immediately thought of your action shot with your girls! Yay! You brought friends to the forum! 

Lovely collection ish-shoes! What do you think your next purchase will be?

Lav, you already know I love the clichy's! We are shoes twins!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^*boom*,she hooked. no turning back now..lol


----------



## b00mbaka

Muwahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## LavenderIce

*misty*--You must try on the Madame Claudes at the meet up!  You'll fall in love and your legs will look even more phenomenal!

Thank you *surly*!  Your comments always make my day.

*boom*--I am so happy to be your shoe twin with the graffiti Clichys.  Love them.


----------



## savvysgirl

meggyg8r said:


> I'm on the hunt for you, *savvy*!!  !



Thank you beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

sumnboutme said:


> The City Sandals are definitely a great summer shoe! And yes, I'm thinking of the pink MC...


 
So am I! They're just gorgeous!


----------



## schwinn3

*ish-shoes*- Love your startup!  I am in love with the graffittis, I need some graffitti in my life, lol!

*Lula*, those pigalles look tdf on your gorgeous gams!

*Yaya*- Don't you dare sell them, they look great on you!  Don't bring age into it, you can look good at any age as long as you have the confidence and can pull it off...which you totally can!  Keep them keep them!!!

And I finally have modelling pics of the Hercules (and a pic of my new camo pony hair flats) not that great though :shame:  And please don't mind my floors


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *Schwinn!* I'm so glad you ran to do the BIN on those! they look so fabulous on you! Are they comfortable??

The camo flats are so cute too! I'm hoping to get my hands on a pair someday


----------



## YaYa3

*schwinn,* the hercules are KILLER.  they look beautiful on you.  and, of course, i love your camo flats.  congrats on two awesome pair of CLs!


----------



## lilmissb

*schwinn*, love them! Can't wait to get my camo flats. They left NY yesterday...the hercules are great!


----------



## rilokiley

*schwinn*- they look great on you!!


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> Earlier this month I had four pairs come in one week.
> 
> Graffiti Clichy--The Clichy is my favorite closed toe style and I love the graffiti line. Thanks again to *authentic* for posting these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escene--I am currently trying to acquire some older styles and this with the satin and lizard is so ladylike. Thanks again to *melia* for posting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After missing out on the City Girls last year and trying these on at the SF Play Day last month, I fell in love with the lines of this shoe. Here are the City:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing *natassha's* pics and gosh darn wanting to hump her feet, I knew I had to get these for myself. If the black patent Pigalle 120 is the iconic sex on a stick closed toe style, the red patent (or leopard patent for that matter) Madame Claude is the d'orsay peeptoe equivalent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have "tpf" by any means, but the cut of this shoe sexifies your feet.


 
All four are such different styles - funky, ladylike, casual, sexy.  Congrats!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, those shoes from *Lavender* are just amazing, all of them! 


Love the City and the MC the best!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*schwinn* those are FIERCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floridasun8

schwinn3 said:


> *ish-shoes*- Love your startup!  I am in love with the graffittis, I need some graffitti in my life, lol!
> 
> *Lula*, those pigalles look tdf on your gorgeous gams!
> 
> *Yaya*- Don't you dare sell them, they look great on you!  Don't bring age into it, you can look good at any age as long as you have the confidence and can pull it off...which you totally can!  Keep them keep them!!!
> 
> And I finally have modelling pics of the Hercules (and a pic of my new camo pony hair flats) not that great though :shame:  And please don't mind my floors



Those Hercules are gorgeous!  I have been dying for a pair of studded pumps like that, I just dont like the mary jane style of the Mad Marys.   Will have to look for those.  Very nice!


----------



## savvysgirl

*schwinn*, LOVE the Hercules. Just stunning. Congrats!!


----------



## lulabee

*schwinn*, the Hercules are just gorgeous! I've always loved those!


----------



## schwinn3

Thanks ladies!  They really are gorgeous in person; now I have to get some suede protection!


----------



## rdgldy

*schwinn,* the hercules and the flats are great!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

schwinn...love the Hercules! They look fab on you!

Lav - Wow!  Nice haul. I loooove them all!


----------



## Chins4

Hey ladies - whilst I'm not going to bore you with another reveal thread I AM gonna bore you with lots and lots of pics of my birthday shoes  So with grateful thanks to Evolkatie, Lynn12 and Noah may I present..............


----------



## meggyg8r

oh yay!!! This is where the modelling pics are! lol I saw your collection thread first and was like hmph! I want modelling pics!  And here they are.... GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

^LOL I always post modelling pics here and album shots in my collection thread - that way I don't feel greedy posting twice


----------



## sara999

oh they're GORGEOUS!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Chins....they are stunning!  What a perfect birthday gift!


----------



## ronsdiva

Oh, la la Chins! They are gorgeous. Definitely a worthy "happy birthday to me" gift.


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful *Chins*. Happy birthday for yesterday!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Chins - congrats on the Jaws!!  

schwinn - love love love the Hercules!!  

Lavender - what an awesome haul!  i need me some MCs!


----------



## babypie

Chins they are beautiful!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *chins!!!*  they are so awesome and look beautiful on you.  CONGRATULATIONS and happy birthday!!


----------



## karwood

*yaya, *thank you! I will I have to keep my eyes VERY WIDE  open for a pair of the Peter Som shoes on eBay. Although, I have a feeling my chances are pretty slim on finding a pair of these one of kind shoes!

*lav, *love your four new additions!!! I love the City and the MC! They all look beautiful on you!
*schwinn,* the Hercules are even more gorgeous on your feet! Congrats!
*chins, *they are truly fabulous and they  look lovely on you! Congrats and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## corsie

Congrats *Chins*! That's an amazing birthday present!


----------



## HalieB

schwinn3 said:


> And I finally have modelling pics of the Hercules (and a pic of my new camo pony hair flats) not that great though :shame: And please don't mind my floors


 

OH OH MY....I love these.....more then Mad Marys.  Wear can I find them!!!!


----------



## schwinn3

Sorry for such bad pics, I have to make do with my broken camera, lol.  

Blue glittart ballerinas


----------



## schwinn3

Hailie, these showed up on Ebay!  I think that's probably your best option since these are from Fall 07 (if I remember correctly).  They really are just amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins,* they are gorgeous, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

My ... you've seen these 4959593 times before decolletes


----------



## HalieB

My new Shoes for my B-day on the 29th.....gag!  I am in sweatpants....sorry 

Red Rolando and Pink Pompadeuce


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the rolandos!! I need to add those to my list! gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow girls!

*Chins *  I really love the Jaws. Just beautiful!

*schwinn* - at least I now know where the blue glittart ballerinas went! I had them on my watch list forever and almost bought them but decided to sleep on them and then they were gone! Glad they went to a tPFer at least. Wear them well and if you get sick of them...you know where I am! 

*naked* love 'em. Did you get them new? They look brand new.

*Halie* very nice! Really loving those pompadouce now. Esp in pink!

Well, here are my camo flats. Better pics with a REAL camera not just my phone camera.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay more Camo flats!! I so love them!!


Yep the decolletes are new ... I think ...


----------



## lilmissb

Did you size half up? Wow, can't believe you were able to get some new ones for cheap. I will get a pair of nudes one day.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I went up a full size from my US


----------



## Chins4

Thank you meggy, sara, louboutinnerd, ronsdiva, savvy, kuromi, babypie, yaya, karwood, corsie, rdgldy & lilmissb


----------



## savvysgirl

I never get tired of looking at classics *naked*. 

Love the Rolandos *Halie*! I almost bid on those but then realised you were bidding on them.

I've said it before but cute flats* lilmiss*. I may be persuaded in time to get a pair of CL flats!


----------



## savvysgirl

I was going to wait until i had received a few other pairs before posting these but i just couldnt wait. I very almost didnt get these babies because i thought they would be too small but i am so glad i decided to try them because 1) the fit and 2) they are just *stunning*. I'm sorry about the quality of the piccies .. taken on my BB! 

*Seersucker Pin-ups* 
(I assume thats what they are called but please correct me if im wrong!)


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys!* Oh my! PINUPS!    There are so many of us now. I can't believe how many of us have pinups. Or how many are coming out of the woodwork! Where did these pop up?  They're absolutely mind blowing! I'd be protecting them quick smart!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *lilmiss*! I am very lucky to have these lovelies. They were not an ebay find/purchase. I love the seersucker print and love Pin-ups, perfect  And believe it or not but they are 0.5 down from my CL size!


----------



## lilmissb

Really? So you got them TTS? Or are you TTS in CL's? Where did you find them then if you did get them off the bay?


----------



## savvysgirl

My CL's are either a 40 or 40.5 but these are a 39.5! I'll PM you


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy*-I love your pinups in seersucker!
*Halie*-happy birthday and nice shoes!
*lilmiss*-the camo flats are great-think I need a pair of CL flats now!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks! Yes you certainly do!!!  Oh wait, you're on a break aren't you?  LOL! Maybe if you have a couple of pairs going out? ush: I'm so not meant to be enabling people on breaks!!!


----------



## rdgldy

lilmiss, sadly, you know my breaks don't last too long!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Savvy!* ... I love the pinups! I'm so happy you got a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Just long enough to gather additional funds!   I think we all operate that way! I'm trying to wait patiently for people to buy my stuff and then I'm off and buying again....


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *rdgldy* .. banned? break? whats thats? 

*Naked*, Thank you. I am sooooo excited/happy i finally have a pair AND in seersucker. I havent decided yet but i might have another pair on the way soon


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow *Savvy!* You are on a roll! Good thing some of us arn't banned ... I'd be sad if I couldn't see beautiful shoes every day!


----------



## Chins4

savvysgirl said:


>


 
 These Savvy!! I HAVE to find me a pair of these!


----------



## carlinha

*savvy* - stunning pin-ups!!!  love them!!!

*schwinn -* love the glittart flats, you will get a lot of wear out of them... and those hercules look SLAMMING on you!!!

*lilmissb* - those camo flats are so hot!!!

*halie* - love both, but i have a special spot in my heart for the pompadouce!  we are fraternal twins

*naked* - classy but sexy!!

*chins* - jaws NEVER fails to amaze me... happy birthday again


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *carlinha!* They're pretty super and it's def ! At least on my part! LOL


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, happy birthday and congrats on the fabulous Jaws, they look perfect on you!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *chins* & *carlinha*! 

*Naked*, i'm not on a roll really. I have made some ruthless decisions regarding my collection so i need to buy some pretty but wearable ones to keep me feeling positive about my decisions.


----------



## jancedtif

*Naked* love the decolletes!

*Halie* great additions.  I really love the Pompadeuces!

*Lilmissb* you got he camo flats.  Are they from Gilt?  I tried like hell to get a pair from them, but I couldn't get through.  Anyhoo, you wear them well!

*Savvy*, I love your Pin ups!!  If I read your above post correctly, you are either getting ready to wear your shoes or you are now wearing your lovely babies.  Either way I hope you enjoy them.  Please be sure to post some action shots!!

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone.  This thread is so hard to keep up with.


----------



## rdgldy

These are a really unusual pair that the wonderful* Jet* spotted for me on e-bay.  They are super comfy and a real fun look.  The true colors are much brighter than my camera would allow.  My precious puppy is in a few shots too!


----------



## nillacobain

I spotted a pair in fuchsia and gold ones on ebay time ago, I was very tempted but they do have a damage on the heel. Congrats they are very unusual and funny!


----------



## karwood

*schwinn, *your flats are very pretty.
*naked,*  your Decolletes are perfect classic yet very stylish! Congrats!
*lilmissb, *the camo flats are are lovely.
*savvy,  *I love your Seersucker Pin ups!!!! They are definitely gorgeous!
*halie,  *I  love the  Birthday presents you gave to yourself. They both look beautiful on you,  including when you are wearing them with sweatpants! Congrats and Happy Birthday!
*rdgldy, *WOW!!! Those are really fab looking! Do you know the name of the style?


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* how fun!  i love the colors and the style, too.  i'll bet you get a lot of wear out of them ... they're wonderful!


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy those are too cute!


----------



## Chins4

Love the colour combo rdgldy


----------



## jancedtif

I love 'em *Rdgldy*!!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## joindc

Just got these today - my first pair of Pigalles!  Graffitis in 38.5!!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* i LOVE your camo flats!  i know you will wear them very often.  they're adorable.

*naked,* YAY for decolletes!  i'm so happy you finally scored a pair.  

*halie,* love both pair, especially the rolandos!  

*savvy,* those are the CUTEST pin-ups EVER!!  i can't stop looking at them!

*joindc,* WOW!  the graffiti's are gorgeous.  i love the color of the heel.


----------



## cjy

RDGLDY wow they are SO PRETTY!! I have never seen them before and I just love them. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jance*, *karwood* & *yaya*!!

*jance* yes they were from the gilt sale. I missed them but found these on the bay and paid just a little more than the sale price so happy with that. Now if only I could find thr leopard flats too! 

*rdgldy* they're gorgeous! Such a beautiful colour combo!

*joindc* oh my!  Those are stunning!!! Love the colour. That's almost my fave colour.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Rdgldy - love them!  They are super cute and the colors are perfect for spring and summer!

joindc - Gorgeous!  Pigalles are even better in grafitti!


----------



## rdgldy

*joindc*, the grafitti pigalles are gorgeous!


----------



## joindc

^^ thanks *rdgldy*!!!!  Your newbies are gorgeous too!! and so unique!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!


----------



## babypie

*rdgldy* those are so nice! Great colors!


----------



## cllover

Savvysgirl, those pin-ups are gorgeous!!!  I love them!


----------



## Cerina

I've missed so much on this thread, congrats on lovely new additions everyone And savvy, those pinups are TDF!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you* jance, karwood, yaya, clover *&* cerina *

Love the colour combo *rdgldy*! Such a cute doggy! 

*join*, looooooooooooove the Pigalles! My fav graffiti


----------



## jancedtif

I love your Pigelles *Joindc*!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Those Pigalles! TDF!!


----------



## natassha68

Soo many new additions, all soo lovely


----------



## meggyg8r

oh my gosh... off the forum for a weekend and I miss a plethora of gorgeous shoes!!!!!  I shall try to catch up now....

*schwinn* hey twinie!!!!!  gorgeous blue glittart flats!!!  where did you find them?? I absolutely adore mine.. blue glittart is my absolute favorite!

*naked* even if we've seen them 4959593 times before, it never gets old!  gorgeous new decolletes!!!

*halie* first, happy birthday! the red rolandos are stunning and where did you find the pompaduce?! they are absolutely TDF--I adore that style!  great new additions!!!

*lilmissb* gotta love the camo flats--they are soooo cute on you!!! and how comfy! they are just so fun.

*savvy* OMG! those pinups are TDF! I've never seen them in seersucker before... how perfect for summertime!

*rdgldy* you just keep adding more eclectic to your eclectic collection!  I LOVE the pink and turquoise together, what a great combo! they are soooooo cute (the pup is too)!

*joindc* graffiti!!! what fun!!! I love the sparkle they have to them too.  Great colors!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks *Meggy!*


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *meggy!* I now join the flats community!


----------



## lulabee

*naked,lilmiss,savvybaby,rdgldy & joindc*, Seriously gorgeous new babies!!!


----------



## joindc

Thanks *lulabee, meggyg8r, natassha68, nakedmosher2of3, jancedtif, savvysgirl, Cerina, rdgldy, LouboutinNerd* and anyone I forgot!! I'm super excited to wear them this weekend!


----------



## karwood

*joindc,* your grafitti pigalles are truly fab! Congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

*savvys*, they're stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, Meggy!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you* Laureen*. Thank you for sizing help with them.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lula!*


----------



## melialuvs2shop

just came home to these lovelies that might be a lil too big...








sorry for the crappy cell phone pic and the sock marks  ... will take better ones and update since i haven't posted in a while


----------



## YaYa3

oh, i LOVE those, *melia!!*  the color is gorgeous, and i really like the cut around the toes.  i hope they're not too big so you can keep them.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love them so much Melia! I wished they were my size but they look great on you!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Those are cute Melia!


----------



## kuromi-chan

melia, those look gorgeous on you!  i love the happy orange color!


----------



## LavenderIce

Last time I posted the four pairs that came in one week, today I'm posting the two that came in one day.  I've already put them up in different threads, however, I wanted to include them here.

Thanks to *meggy* for posting this seller's other auctions.  My heart jumped out of my chest when I saw the listing for these:






I've always liked the Podium and now I know why they're my DF l&a's UHG.











Thanks to sakura for sending me the link for Matches Limited Edition plum satin Bow T:


----------



## lulabee

*melia*, I'm dying!!!! I LOVE the Som1! I've been wanting these forevah! They look beautiful on you!


----------



## canismajor

LOVE the *orange* Som1s... 


melialuvs2shop said:


> just came home to these lovelies that might be a lil too big...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the crappy cell phone pic and the sock marks  ... will take better ones and update since i haven't posted in a while


----------



## scarlettsole

Hey ladies! I wanted to thank you again for helping me figure out the sizing for my second pair of Louboutin's. I definately would have ordered the wrong size in the New Helmut's without the wonderful sizing resource you girls have created on this site.

I've been a long time admirer and only a recent owner of Christian Louboutin shoes. Since I'm currently a poor college student my collection consists of only two pairs. I decided to get a couple pairs that can be used as "staples" for a wide variety of outfits.

I'm graduating next week and intend to wear the brown simple 100's at the ceremony.  I probably won't be able to expand my collection for awhile but here it is for now. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## carlinha

*melia *- STUNNING shoes on you!!!  i hope you can make the size work

*lav* - wow wow wow!!!  i love the podiums!!!

*scarlettsole* - welcome to the forum!  those are 2 classic pairs you will keep and wear forever


----------



## YaYa3

*scarlett,* you picked two great shoes!  the simple 100's were my very first pair too, and i love them.  the helmuts look wonderful on you.  wish i had a pair!  congratulations and happy graduation!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

now i remember why i hardly ever post on here anymore... i'm too lazy!!!  watermarking is _such_ a *pita*!!!

here are some better photos of my newest arrival...


----------



## rdgldy

so pretty!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

They are so hot!


----------



## YaYa3

they look FABULOUS on you, *melia!*  the color is absolutely gorgeous.  whatever you have to do, PLEASE keep them!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> oh, i LOVE those, *melia!!* the color is gorgeous, and i really like the cut around the toes. i hope they're not too big so you can keep them.


 
thank you *YaYa*!!!

yikes!  they are sooo big!!!  and at 120mm without a platform, i think this may be a hot recipe for disaster


----------



## lilmissb

*melia -*  great shoes! They're so cute!!! I can see why you think they're too big but give it a chance before you sell them.

*Lav* wow! Love them both!!! The plum's divine and the podiums, beautiful! I'm starting to like them now. Love your toe polish too, what is it?

*scarlettsole* what a wonderful start to a collection!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thank you *naked*, *noah*, *kuromi*, *lula*, *xnplo*, & *carlinha*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> they look FABULOUS on you, *melia!* the color is absolutely gorgeous. whatever you have to do, PLEASE keep them!!


 

you're too kind *YaYa*!  so i grabbed a pair of insoles out of my flats...  the really thick kind--  dr scholls for her 16 hour insoles--  which are about 2/3 the length of the actual shoe and placed them in for the modeling shot and as you can see, that wasn't really a go 

they are really soft and pliable making them loose.  the patent is really squishy!  they must have socked 'em a whole bunch before wearing them down the runway...  because there's no way they could have been worn _that_ much by the looks of the sole, kwim?

but not to worry *YaYa*...  i _will_ find a way to make these work.  they're too cute to let go of!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*rdgldy* & *b00m* - were you referring to my shoes?    if you were, then thank you!  if you weren't...  well let's not talk about how i would feel 

*lilmissb* - thank you!  i think i may have found a solution!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Yes, *Melia*, I was referring to your beautiful new shoes!! I hope you can make them work.


----------



## karwood

*melia,  *I love the color of your new CLs. They look lovely on you. I really hope you can make them work!
*lav,  *your Podiums and Bow T are stunning!! The color of Bow T is absolutely divine
*scarlett, *Congrats on your upcoming graduation and acquiring two pairs of fabulous CLs!! Also, Welcome to TPF!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rdgldy said:


> Yes, *Melia*, I was referring to your beautiful new shoes!! I hope you can make them work.


 
thanks hun!  i think a lil cushioning in the front mixed with a lil gripping in the back will do the trick!


----------



## LavenderIce

melia--The orange Som 1s are gorgeous on you and look soo good on your fab skin tone!  Let me know what helps you make them work because I have the same issue with my nude Clichy 120s.

lilmiss--The nail color is OPI's Innsbruck Bronze.  Something like that.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> melia--The orange Som 1s are gorgeous on you and look soo good on your fab skin tone! Let me know what helps you make them work because I have the same issue with my nude Clichy 120s.


 

thank you *Lav*!  you have lots of lovely additions as well!  

so right now, i'm wearing them with 1 pair of airplus ball-of-foot cushions in each shoe.  if i just put 1 cushion in each shoe, then i'll need a heel grip too.  lately, i've been using my (almost) permanent trick for shoe that need some extra cushion for the pushin...

i get those cheapie insoles and cut them about the size of a ball-of-foot cushion and i lift the original insole, place my makeshift cushion inside with some Barge all purpose cement on both sides and then i lay the original insole back on top of it


----------



## LavenderIce

Interesting.  Does the toebox feel tighter after placing the cushion under the original sole?  btw, you have such a cute pic in your avatar.


----------



## YaYa3

*melia,* i just noticed your new avatar ... or at least it's new to me!  so cute, my little friend!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

LavenderIce said:


> Interesting. Does the toebox feel tighter after placing the cushion under the original sole? btw, you have such a cute pic in your avatar.


 

slightly tighter, but in a good way, for me at least.  part of the reason why i get the bootleg dr scholls insoles is because they are really thin and it basically has the same effect of a ball-of-foot cushion.  i learned that trick back in '97...  

i was with the 'rents at steve madden, when they had just opened at our mall, buying a pair of shoes for a dance...  i was in 7th grade   the 8 was too small and the 8.5 was too big, so they placed a thin, full-length insole to make an 8.25!!!

you can place the cushioning wherever you need it.  i recently padded a pair of flats and used a cushion that was about 2/3 the overall length starting from the front.  i hope that made sense!

thanks!  the pic was taken by my right arm this past weekend


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> *melia,* i just noticed your new avatar ... or at least it's new to me! so cute, my little friend!!


 
yuppers!  it's a new one *YaYa*!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

melialuvs2shop said:


> *rdgldy* & *b00m* - were you referring to my shoes?  if you were, then thank you! if you weren't... well let's not talk about how i would feel
> 
> *lilmissb* - thank you! i think i may have found a solution!!!


 
feel great because you look great in them! Yes, I was talking about your shoes. I remember when Rihanna wore them to a Macy's signing and looked stunning. I know you will rock them well


----------



## lilmissb

*melia* I'm glad that'll work for you! YAY!!! Now I need something to make my pinups fit snugly. I always fall out of them! Cute new avi btw!

Thanks *Lav*!!! It's such a gorgeous colour.

Ok, so I succumbed to a pair of Penny Girl flats. They're soooo cute and functional. I almost went for the khaki but the grey ones fit better and looked better. Sorry, it's dark here but I couldn't resist posting already and sorry for the dust on the shoes, must be electrostatically charged right now. The shoes are quite pretty IRL.


----------



## Cerina

*Lav*: Lovin' the podiums! They look great on you!
*Scarlett*: Congrats on two great classic pairs, enjoy them!
*melia*: I just adore those orange som1, they look stunning on you! So glad someone here on tpf got them, they are so unique! Hope you can make them work
*lillmissb*: those must be the cutest flats ever! Love them, and the color is gorgeous too! Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *Cerina!*


----------



## savvysgirl

Love your new additions* Lav*. The Podiums are just gorgeous in silver. 

*Melia*, those orange beauties look FAB on you. Gorgeous legs!! 

*Lilmiss*, CL flats are growing on me. I bet they are so comfy! Congrats!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmiss they are soo cute!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys* & *imma!* They're the best buy seriously!! You can wear them if you're going anywhere as they're dressy enough for night with jeans or shorts. And they have that really cute preppy look too, you know, polo shirt, pearls, cuffed shorts and penny loafer flats with a cardi tied around your shoulders. LOL! People get flats!


----------



## meggyg8r

LavenderIce said:


> Last time I posted the four pairs that came in one week, today I'm posting the two that came in one day. I've already put them up in different threads, however, I wanted to include them here.
> 
> Thanks to *meggy* for posting this seller's other auctions. My heart jumped out of my chest when I saw the listing for these:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always liked the Podium and now I know why they're my DF l&a's UHG.


 
You're welcome   I actually refrained from posting that pair  because I wanted to check with L&A to make sure she couldn't squeeze her tootsies into that size first!   And then when I came back to post it, it was gone!  You sneaky devil :devil:  Oh, and they look perfect on you, BTW!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

*melia* that orange is gorgeous!  I love the Som1! The toe part is so cool.

*scarlett* great new purchases!!! Congrats on joining the CL club!   Great choices for your first pairs--very classic and you will be able to wear them forever!

*lilmissb* what a fun, comfy pair!  Definitely cute and functional!  I love the gray.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *meggy!* They have a very "traditional/old fashioned" feel to them. Love the gray too, much more versatile than black.


----------



## lulabee

So cute *lilmiss*!!!


----------



## YaYa3

darling flats, *lilmissb!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilmissb - love the flats!  The more I see them, the more I want a pair....


----------



## melialuvs2shop

scarlettsole said:


> Hey ladies! I wanted to thank you again for helping me figure out the sizing for my second pair of Louboutin's. I definately would have ordered the wrong size in the New Helmut's without the wonderful sizing resource you girls have created on this site.
> 
> I've been a long time admirer and only a recent owner of Christian Louboutin shoes. Since I'm currently a poor college student my collection consists of only two pairs. I decided to get a couple pairs that can be used as "staples" for a wide variety of outfits.
> 
> I'm graduating next week and intend to wear the brown simple 100's at the ceremony.  I probably won't be able to expand my collection for awhile but here it is for now. Thanks for letting me share!


 

thanks for sharing your new additions and welcome to the addiction!  both pairs look fantastic!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> Ok, so I succumbed to a pair of Penny Girl flats. They're soooo cute and functional. I almost went for the khaki but the grey ones fit better and looked better. Sorry, it's dark here but I couldn't resist posting already and sorry for the dust on the shoes, must be electrostatically charged right now. The shoes are quite pretty IRL.


 
these are so cute and so practical!  congrats on a fantastic new purchase!  your feet look so happy in them that it makes me want a pair!


----------



## schwinn3

*Meggy*- I got them on ebay from onlymoda!  I absolutely love glittart and intend to own all the colors one day, even the SO colors!

*Melia*- What size are you in CLs normally and what size are the Som1?  They look stunning on you either way!


----------



## rilokiley

I'm so behind in this thread!

*Chins*- I love the Jaws so much  Congrats, shoe twin!

*Schwinn*- your blue glittart flats are beautiful!  I would love a pair like that.

*naked*- the Decollete is so classic and sexy- I could never be bored with it!

*Halie*- the Rolandos look great on you, and the Pompadouce is lovely 

*lilmissb*- both of your flats are so cute!!

*savvys*- you got them!!  and they fit!!  I love, love, love the seersucker Pinups 

*rdgldy*- so unique!  and I love the pink + turquoise together.

*joindc*- woohoo, you got the Pigalles!  I love them.  How's the fit?

*melia*- the orange looks great on you.

*Lav*- I love both pairs... what stunning additions to your collection!

*scarlettsole*- welcome, and thank you for sharing!  I love your New Helmuts.  I think I may need a pair!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

schwinn3 said:


> *Melia*- What size are you in CLs normally and what size are the Som1? They look stunning on you either way!


 
thanks *schwinn*!  my normal CL size is a 38.5 and these are 38.5 and way too big!  it says they were only worn one time for the show, but the fit says otherwise...  the patent is not stiff at all and they seem very stretched out.  i've heard that others sized a full size up in these.  hth


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks *rilo*!  

and a  to you for taking the time to catch up like that!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* lula*, *yaya*, *LouboutinNerd* (do it, do it, do it!!!   ), *melia *(LOL - yes my feet are happy!) & *rilo!*


----------



## joindc

Thanks *rilo*! They fit perfectly!!! Thanks for the size help! Def need to slow down on the shoe buying but these arrived yesterday (SUPER fast shipping!)  I was literally ABOUT to get them at Neiman Marcus- called a couple where I live to find them in my size when BOOM- there they were on the *bay!


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo*, thank you!

*joindc, *those are gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

*joindc*- I love the Rolandos as well!  You should post some modeling pics of these and the Pigalles!


----------



## ashakes

Oh my, this is going to take forever. lol

*sunkist_baby*, lovely new additions!

*schwinn*, the Hercules are beautiful. I always liked this version too in addition to the Mad Mary.  For Fall 09, we will have some more studded heels to choose from, so I can't wait. Although, my bank account will enjoy the break until then. lol

Your camo flats and blue glittart flats are cute too!

*meggy*, the blue glittart flats are beautiful! I love them! Sshhh, I love your Gucci corsets too. 

*lula*, the magenta pigalles look fabulous on you. I also would like to trade legs with you. lol

*Yaya*, the Peter Som shoes look wonderful on you!  GORGEOUS!

*ish-shoes*, lovely collection!  And, it may be "small" to you, but everybody has to start somewhere!  My favorites are the graffiti VPs!

*Lavender*, your new additions are stunning!  The graffiti clichy are so fun and I'm so glad you were finally able to grab them. And, the cerise patent Madame Claude look amazing on you too!  They are truly sexy!  And, the Escene are so flirty and chic!  The Bow T Dorcet is so pretty in that color and the silver Podiums are TDF!

*Chins*, the Jaws are always a personal favorite of mine! 

*naked*, the black patent decolletes are NEVER boring!  Such a classic shoe!

*Halie*, the red patent rolandos and pink satin Pompadouce are beautiful!  They look perfect on you!

*lilmissb*, the camo flats are super cute as are the Penny Girl flats!  I'm sure they are a nice switch from the heels! 

*savvy*, the seersucker Pin-Ups are darling!  I'm glad they ended up fitting!  We are seersucker twins! 

*rdgldy*, I said it in your collection thread, but those are really cute! I really love the colors!  I know you really aren't on a ban.  That's why I never say I am because I wouldn't last very long.  

*joindc*, the graffiti pigalles are so much fun! Congrats!  And, the rolandos were a great buy.  I can't tell from the lighthing in the photos, but are they the taupe ones that Barneys had last year or the camel that NM has this season?

*melia*, the SOM1 in orange is awesome and even better they are the 120 mm heel!

*scarlettsole*, your pairs are absolute classics and were great choices. Congrats on graduating!  They both look fabulous on you!


----------



## YaYa3

*ashakes,* you and *rilo* have done such a sweet job of catching up with everyone and their new purchases.  it means a lot to me, and i'm sure to the others as well.  THANK YOU both!!


----------



## rdgldy

*asha*, if I can find really good e-bay deals and not buy full price, that's my version of a ban, lol!!!!  If I buy one pair, not 4 pair, that's a ban too!!


----------



## LavenderIce

YaYa3 said:


> *ashakes,* you and *rilo* have done such a sweet job of catching up with everyone and their new purchases. it means a lot to me, and i'm sure to the others as well. THANK YOU both!!


 
They sure do!  You two are champs for keeping up.  I have long given up, though that does not mean I am not  over everyone's newest acquisitions.


----------



## carlinha

seriously, *asha & rilo* - it's amazing you guys take the time to do that!  i am too ADD.


----------



## rilokiley

*Yaya*, *Lav*, and *carlinha*- everyone here is so sweet, and they take the time to comment on my CL's, so it's the least I could do


----------



## ish-shoes

scarlettsole said:


> Hey ladies! I wanted to thank you again for helping me figure out the sizing for my second pair of Louboutin's. I definately would have ordered the wrong size in the New Helmut's without the wonderful sizing resource you girls have created on this site.
> 
> I've been a long time admirer and only a recent owner of Christian Louboutin shoes. Since I'm currently a poor college student my collection consists of only two pairs. I decided to get a couple pairs that can be used as "staples" for a wide variety of outfits.
> 
> I'm graduating next week and intend to wear the brown simple 100's at the ceremony.  I probably won't be able to expand my collection for awhile but here it is for now. Thanks for letting me share!




Those are lovely! And classics that you can wear day and night. What a fabulous start!


----------



## ish-shoes

b00mbaka said:


> That is so funny! When I saw the "she's back", I immediately thought of your action shot with your girls! Yay! You brought friends to the forum!
> 
> Lovely collection ish-shoes! What do you think your next purchase will be?
> 
> Lav, you already know I love the clichy's! We are shoes twins!!!


 
b00mbaka - not sure on the next purchase..maybe something in silver. I need some party-girl shoes.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *Rilo* & *Asha*  Seersucker twins indeed *Ash*! 

*Join*, love the Rolandos! Congrats.


----------



## lilmissb

*joindc* they're fabulous! Love 'em!!!!

Thanks *asha *- what a great job of catching up you've done! And thanks for noticing  Oh yeah, it's nice to get out of heels and still maintain style


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you *asha* 

*joindc *those are FAB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *asha*! I'd trade my legs for your collection in a hot second!
*join*, Your rolandos are TDF!


----------



## noah8077

^^But then you would have to wear her collection on your hands....


----------



## melialuvs2shop

noah8077 said:


> ^^But then you would have to wear her collection on your hands....


----------



## karwood

*lilmiss, *your Penny Girl flats are very lovely!
*join, *I love your Rolandos, especially the color!


----------



## lulabee

noah8077 said:


> ^^But then you would have to wear her collection on your hands....


 Bwa hah hah! I didn't think that far ahead!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

new (to me) decoltissimo









thanks for letting me share


----------



## YaYa3

gorgeous, *melia!!!*


----------



## lilmissb

*lula & noah* that's such a funny call, so true though, what would you do without your fabulous legs lula?

Thanks *karwood! *I may be robot twins with you soon! Did you size up half for yours? I don't have the 35.5 to try but the 36 is fitting fine and in stockings too.

*melia* wow! I need a pair of decolts too. Scrap that, I need one of EVERY style STAT!!! LOL!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

YaYa3 said:


> gorgeous, *melia!!!*


 

thank you *YaYa*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> *melia* wow! I need a pair of decolts too. Scrap that, I need one of EVERY style STAT!!! LOL!


 
yes you do!!!  i've wanted decoltissimos forever and i'm so sad they're too big!  they're the ultimate classic.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh no!


----------



## meggyg8r

Aww they're too big *Melia*!!???  They are so pretty..


----------



## melialuvs2shop

meggyg8r said:


> Aww they're too big *Melia*!!??? They are so pretty..


 
yup...  they're a 38.5, which is what i would normally take in the decoltissimo but they were well-worn and therefore pretty stretched out so now they're a little big all over-- length & width


----------



## JRed

You ladies have been busy!  Love the colourful additions!

Here is my April purchase -- Watersnake Altadama.   It is my first double platform.


----------



## carlinha

beautiful *jred*!!!  i had a dream about this pair the other night!


----------



## JRed

Thanks Carlinha!!  I've been dreaming about your Cate Trash (both of them) too.  I gotta get a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful *JRed!* Love them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*jred*, the watersnake are stunning~


----------



## carlinha

JRed said:


> Thanks Carlinha!!  I've been dreaming about your Cate Trash (both of them) too.  I gotta get a pair!



thanks!  hehehe... are we SICK for dreaming about a pair of shoes?!??!?!?!


----------



## scarlettsole

*Carlinha, YaYa3, lilmissb, karwood, cerina, meggyg8r, melialuvs2shop, rilokiley, ashakes, ish-shoes*  Thanks so much for the warm welcome!! 


I wore my Helmuts out of the house for the first time today, and I was ridiculously nervous! LOL. ( Actually, this is the first time I've worn either of my CL's out of the house!) I had to give a presentation today and had been planning to wear the Helmuts, but I almost changed my mind at the last minute because I was afraid I'd mess them up. I did tape up the bottoms using red gaffers tape and it worked pretty well. I may post my impressions of it in that thread since I'm way off topic here. 

Oh and I LOVE your new shoes *JRed* those are amazing!!! 

Thanks again ladies!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

JRed - gorgeous!  That color Altadama is beyond amazing!


----------



## YaYa3

*Jred,* gorgeous!!  beyond gorgeous ... !!


----------



## Raffaluv

OMG!! OMG!!! I am LOVING *ALL* of the new purchases!!! You ladies have been Biz-eeee!! I've already posted these in one thread but i'm super excited about them. Wearing my new "Kiss Me" wedges today for dress down FRIDAY!!! Really comfy & I love them!!! Special thank you again to Boom & Meggy!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Melia* I LOVE THEM! ! ! Now I want them too!  Sorry they are too big. . . 
*Jred* the Altadamas are AMAZING! ! !  
*Raffaluv* enjoy your wedges they are tooo cute!


----------



## lilmissb

Raffaluv - love those wedges!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*raffaluv,* i've always ADORED those wedges!!  congratulations.  they're so fun.


----------



## joindc

Wow I am SO behind in this thread!  Thanks *karwood*, *lulabee*, *meggy*, *lilmissb*, *savvys*, *ashakes*, *rilo*, *rdgldy*!! I love those Rolandos...unfortunately after I wore them for a bit longer they were just too big.  Was going to go out and get heel grips when I managed to score a pair of nude decolletes!!!  So I've decided to bid farewell to the Rolandos...don't have big enough of a collection to have two beige/nude pumps....


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks joindc!!! Wow, so jealous you scored nude decolletes. Where did you get them from?


----------



## joindc

^^well, technically haven't received them yet...but won them.  They were on ebay and they went over my price range but then I had regrets so I messaged the seller in case the transaction didn't go through or something...and voila...turns out the buyer was from Japan and the seller doesn't ship internationally!  So he sent me a second chance offer even though I don't think I was the next highest bidder!  Not sure if they are nude or beige- is there a diff for decolletes?


----------



## lilmissb

^Yup! Nude is a pinky tint and beige and camel are brown/beige tints.


----------



## JRed

Thanks for your wonderful words *lilmissb, rdgldy, scarlettsole, LouboutinNerd, YaYa, Odalysb2006*!

*raffaluv*, I've always loved those wedges!  Congrats!


----------



## Odalysb2006

joindc said:


> ^^well, technically haven't received them yet...but won them. They were on ebay and they went over my price range but then I had regrets so I messaged the seller in case the transaction didn't go through or something...and voila...turns out the buyer was from Japan and the seller doesn't ship internationally! So he sent me a second chance offer even though I don't think I was the next highest bidder! Not sure if they are nude or beige- is there a diff for decolletes?


 
Congrats! ! ! I was just at NM this morning and I tried on the brown patent and black patent ones (they didn't have the nude) WOW would love those!. . . I think I'm going back for the brown ones. . . I'm stoping by on Wednesday night for the presale to the Private night on Thursday. . . Don't miss it ladies, CLs will be on sale but my SA wasn't sure which ones. . .  I am wishing for the Decolletes! ! ! !


----------



## **shoelover**

it's not my collection but wanted to share a few sneaky pics i took when trying the dill's on...i've been told they don't suit me...so what do think?


----------



## JRed

Looks great from where I'm looking, shoelover!


----------



## kuromi-chan

i think they look great on you shoelover!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow, I didn't think I would like them in black but I really do! They look great on you Shoelover!


----------



## **shoelover**

thankz ladies' ...part of me feels i'm compensating if i ever spent the £s on em' but i have to be true to myself that i only have my heart set on my rodarte's.


----------



## **shoelover**

opps


----------



## LouboutinNerd

shoelover.....I think they look wonderful!  The black is sooo edgy and sexy!


----------



## carlinha

**shoelover** said:


> thankz ladies' ...part of me feels i'm compensating if i ever spent the £s on em' but i have to be true to myself that i only have my heart set on my rodarte's.



shoelover they look nice but i think you should hold out for the rodartes.... THOSE are stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

*shoelover* I had no idea they came in black but I love them! I think they look great!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Shoe*, you have teeeeeny legs! The Dillians look gorgeous but im with carlinha .. hold out for your true loves.


----------



## **shoelover**

arh thanks every1 for compliments.....and for making me see that i need to be patient no matter how much the dill's look good i need to hold out...but how long should one wait for the UGH?!...(patience is not my strong point)..:shame:


----------



## MissPR08

**shoelover** said:


> it's not my collection but wanted to share a few sneaky pics i took when trying the dill's on...i've been told they don't suit me...so what do think?



i think they look amazing on you!


----------



## Beaniebeans

My collections is more on the safe/classic mode. I look to you guys for the fun stuff!

Sometimes in Natural (also getting in Black)
Armadillos in Black
Barcelona in Black (one of the MOST comfortable ever!)
City in NAtural Bone and in Black 
Declic in Black (too small for me):cry:
Rolando Patent in Black (can't wear)


----------



## Beaniebeans

Scissor Girl in Black Leather and Grey Suede
O-Sling in Black
Horatio in White
Som in Tan (have extra I gotta sell - too small)

Coming soon...
Somewhere in Red
Hung-up in Black
New Simple in Black 
Metallika in Black
Super Decollete in Brown
Ballet flats in Black

I know - pretty neutral color palette... I can't help it 

Barney's, Neiman's, and Ebay addict


----------



## Cerina

*beanie*: simply LOVE your collection!! 
You have so many perfect neutrals, I bet you have a pair of shoes that go with every outfit! My favourites must be the Citys, think I need a pair of those myself
Ps, have you tried stretching the declics?


----------



## lilmissb

*beanie* what great collection!!! I  the city in black


----------



## natassha68

So many new lovely addition's, enjoy them all ladies


----------



## floridasun8

Beanie....I love your collection!  I'm a neutral, classic kinda gal too, so with the exception of some red and animal prints/skins, I steer clear of the wild shoes.   Beautiful.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Beanie - wow!  Where has your collection been hiding??  It is fabulous!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Great collection *Beanie*!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YaYa3

*beanie,* ALL your shoes are fabulous!  i love your entire collection.


----------



## kuromi-chan

Beanie - you've got a great collection of neutrals!  i see you're getting a red pair soon too!


----------



## carlinha

beanie - classic collection!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Cerina said:


> *beanie*: simply LOVE your collection!!
> You have so many perfect neutrals, I bet you have a pair of shoes that go with every outfit! My favourites must be the Citys, think I need a pair of those myself
> Ps, have you tried stretching the declics?



If there is a shoe I recommend more than any for both style, and comfort - it's the City. My absolute favorite!
I tried stretching the Declics.. didn't work


----------



## Beaniebeans

kuromi-chan said:


> Beanie - you've got a great collection of neutrals!  i see you're getting a red pair soon too!


I have a red Chloe, and Alaia, so it won't be lonely. Sad thing is, those are the only non-neutral shoes I have.
You gals are very inspiring though...*fuschia disco peep-toes*


----------



## rdgldy

*Beanie*, you've got a really lovely, wearable collection.  I really like all the neutrals.


----------



## sumnboutme

Beaniebeans said:


> If there is a shoe I recommend more than any for both style, and comfort - it's the City. My absolute favorite!
> I tried stretching the Declics.. didn't work



Great collection *Beanie*!  I love the City too!  They really are the most comfy CLs.  Are you in SoCal?  There's a SoCal meetup thread if ur interested.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Finally after wanting a open toe pair of CL's that would keep my second toe from sticking out to the ground (it's such a hater) I have success!! I almost cried when I opened the box they were so beautiful and were saying Mommmmyyy when I opened the box...

May I present my YoYo Zeppas!!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *misty!!*  they look BEAUTIFUL on you!! love the pedicure and your second toe looks perfect.  they're gorgeous shoes.  congratulations!


----------



## lilmissb

Misty they're gorgeous on you! Like your polish too!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

YaYa3 said:


> oh, *misty!!* they look BEAUTIFUL on you!! love the pedicure and your second toe looks perfect. they're gorgeous shoes. congratulations!


Awwww thanks *Yaya!*  I absolutely love them! I'm so glad I got a 41.5 cause they fit like Christian made them just for me - no heel taps or any other devices needed.


----------



## rdgldy

they're gorgeous!


----------



## mistyknightwin

lilmissb said:


> Misty they're gorgeous on you! Like your polish too!!!


 *LilmissB,* thank you! I have it on my fingernails as well. I wear a lot of dark colors so when I look at my fingers and toes I think SPRING! lol


----------



## mistyknightwin

rdgldy said:


> they're gorgeous!


 Thanks *rdgldy!* they were so worth the wait - it was like they were meant for me cause the seller had listed them several times way out of my price range and finally she lowered the price and I got them!


----------



## lilmissb

That's a great colour to remind you of spring! I'm so sad cos it's winterish here now. :cry:  

Oh well, guess I have some winter fashion to look forward to now! YAY


----------



## LavenderIce

misty--they look like perfection on you and your pedicure tops it off right!  What color is your polish?  I'm looking for a light color for spring/summer and that color looks TDF.


----------



## meggyg8r

they look perfect *Misty*!!!!


----------



## heat97

misty they loook fantastic!


----------



## carlinha

*misty* - these shoes look like they were made for your feet!!!  congrats!


----------



## lulabee

mistyknightwin said:


> Finally after wanting a open toe pair of CL's that would keep my second toe from sticking out to the ground (it's such a hater) I have success!! I almost cried when I opened the box they were so beautiful and were saying Mommmmyyy when I opened the box...
> 
> May I present my YoYo Zeppas!!


 O-M-G!!! Gorgeous and perfect on you!!! What polish are you wearing??? I NEED it! You have the most perfect pedi I've ever seen!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww thank you Ladies for all the sweet words!  I'm not sure of the name or maker of this color sadly as I just picked it out of the numerous ones they had. But I'll make a mental note to check when I go back for my next mani/pedi. They also had this pink color that was TDF!


----------



## YaYa3

*misty,* i grabbed a bottle of polish that my RAOK buddy gave me that's similar to your color and put it in my purse to get a pedi today!  i want my toes to look just like yours.


----------



## mistyknightwin

YaYa3 said:


> *misty,* i grabbed a bottle of polish that my RAOK buddy gave me that's similar to your color and put it in my purse to get a pedi today! i want my toes to look just like yours.


Yay, let me know how it turns out! I love getting my feet done it's such a calming feeling. Enjoy!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Misty*, i'm so pleased you got your UHG! They look amazing on you. Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*lilmissb, *I got my Robots in my VP size.
*melia, *your Decoltissimo looks very lovely on you.
*jred, *your water snake Alta Damas are ssssstunning!!! Congrats!
*raffaluv, *Congrats on your Kiss Me wedges! They are really cute and definitely a rare find!
*shoelover, *I think the Dillians looks fab on you!!
*beanie, *you have a very lovely CL collection! 
*misty, *your yoyo zeppas are absolutely gorgeous!! Very elegant and stylish!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Savvy and Karwood* thank you both!


----------



## b00mbaka

lulabee said:


> O-M-G!!! Gorgeous and perfect on you!!! What polish are you wearing??? I NEED it! You have the most perfect pedi I've ever seen!


 
ITA! Perfect shoes & perfect pedicure for my perfect valentine


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Misty....love them!  They are incredible and look perfect on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww Valentine you are sooo sweet! and thank you *LouboutinNerd* I love those Dillians on you!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Misty - they are *GORGEOUS* on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

^^ Aw, thanks Misty!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thank you *Beanie! *


----------



## rilokiley

*misty*, your Yoyo Zeppas look beautiful on you, and I love the color of your pedi as well!


----------



## la lola

these are mine newest addition and they will be my wedding shoes....
i am sooooo happy to have them! I Love them!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

la lola - they are gorgeous!  The color looks beautiful with your skin tone.  Congrats on finding your wedding shoes!


----------



## rilokiley

*la lola*- they look lovely on you, and they will make such a beautiful wedding shoe!


----------



## YaYa3

*lola,* they're one of my UHGs!! i love that shoe, and the nude is so hard to find.  they're gorgeous on you.  congrats!!


----------



## la lola

*rilokiley & YaYa* *& LouboutinNerd* -thanx for your compliments 
and *YaYa *- for sizeing advice.... they fit me great!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*la lola* wow! The nude ones are so beautiful!!! Congrats on your wedding shoes.


----------



## la lola

thanks *lilmissb* and thanks for advice! 
I can rest now (till the W-day) knowing that I am all set!!


----------



## rdgldy

*la lola*-I love the joli noeud dorcet in nude-what a perfect wedding shoe!


----------



## absolutanne

this is probably my first time active in the Louboutin forum! I am usually in Chanel and YSL. But I realize i cannot part from anything French!

Black Patent Decollette 868 in 35
Nude patent yoyo 110mm in 35
Nude patent Caracolo Plateau in 35
Taupe leather Mini Bout Zep in 35
Red patent Minimi strappy sandals in 35.5
Gold Cataribbon espadrilles in 35

Thanks for letting me share my small collection! My next hunt is Camel patent decolletes in 35 and Yokamia 100mm in Black kidskin in 35, VP in black kidskin with burgundy tips in 35.5. I tend to lean towards Louboutin pumps more than sandals. I still don't have a VP yet!


----------



## rdgldy

What a gorgeous collection!  Come play with us more often!!


----------



## la lola

Thanx *rdgldy *I think that too*.... 
*


----------



## rilokiley

Lovely collection, *absolutanne*!  so versatile, too


----------



## la lola

*absolutanne* -- great colection!!! 
tnx for sharing and "keep the good work". 
p.s: my favorite are the Nude patent yoyos...


----------



## lilmissb

^^great collection, some very beautiful pairs absolutanne!


----------



## carlinha

*la lola* - love your wedding shoes!  good choice

*absolutanne* - nice collection... you NEED a VP in your life!


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*, when I saw you posted, I was hoping it was your shoes!


----------



## carlinha

^oh i wish, i am still waiting for the last one

i'm getting so impatient though!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

....we all are


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ....we all are


----------



## kuromi-chan

la lola - oh my gosh, i LOVE the nude patent Joli Dorcets!!!!  i so need these!  they look fabulous on you, and will make a beautiful wedding shoe!!  

absolutanne - what a great collection!


----------



## hlp_28

Welcome *absolutanne*. YAY !!! We have the same shoe size !!!!

Love your yoyo & decollete. I'm still yet to find my pair of yoyo. 

I'm sure you'll enjoy this forum. The CL tpfers here are super nice !!!


----------



## lilmissb

la lola said:


> thanks *lilmissb* and thanks for advice!
> I can rest now (till the W-day) knowing that I am all set!!



No worries!  Glad I could help!


----------



## la lola

*carlinha & kuromi-chan *: Thanks girls!! I was looking for them like crazy woman for few mounts - I am so happy they did show up finally cos' I set my mind to them, and them only... 
thank you all again for your lovely coments!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*la lola* congrats on finding your wedding shoes! they are divine!! when's the big day??

*absolutanne* welcome!!! thanks for sharing your collection, it is lovely!! stop by more often, we love meeting new buddies!


----------



## la lola

^^ TNX *meggyg8r* - My wedding is on 10th of July... soon I would say... I am gettin' littl' scared!  :shame:


----------



## meggyg8r

how exciting!!!  don't be scared, be excited!!!


----------



## fmd914

Misty - YEAH!!! Love the zeppas on you!  They look perfect!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Rilo and Fmd* thank you both!  I'm loving them more and more each day. I haven't worn them out yet - looking for the perfect outfit! 

*LaLola! *love, love, love the nude Joli's! I recently threw away the fakes ones I received! YUCK!! wear them well they are beautiful!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

absolutanne - beautiful collection!  You have such wonderful taste in CLs!


----------



## la lola

*mistyknightwin *- thank.... and I am sorry once again that you had to deal with that...
I "know" the feeling......


----------



## adeana

*Misty* so beautiful, very classy.

*la lola* love the nudes, they will look lovely on your w-day.


----------



## karwood

*lalola, *Congrats on finding your wedding shoes!! Your Jolis  are going to be perfect for your special day!

*absolutanne, *very lovely collection!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Lalola *- it sucks right! but the Yoyo's made me feel so much better. 
*Adeana* - Thanks Darlin'!


----------



## laureenthemean

Leopard patent Pilot! 














Sorry about the tiny modeling shot, I still haven't really figured out the best way to take pictures in my new place!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Laureeeeeeeen*, they are stunning!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Laureen - Wow!!  They are amazing!  Loooooooove the Pilots in Leopard print.  Congrats!


----------



## YaYa3

WOW!  *laureen,* these are simply amazing.  they look fabulous on you, too!  all i can think of to say is:  WOW!!!  oh, and congrats!


----------



## surlygirl

*laureen* - so happy that you got them! they look beautiful on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen*, they are amazing.  I absolutely love this style!


----------



## la lola

*adeana *&* karwood* -thank you for your lovely comments...
*laureen* - amazing!!!!  wear them well (and much)


----------



## lolitablue

Lauren, they are fab.!!Love that pattern, good job!!


----------



## sunkist_baby

WOW this thread really moves! 
*laureen* - TDF pilots! Love them!
*lola* - I love how the joli noeuds seem to practically mold onto your feet
*misty* - Great yoyos! 
*beanie* - omg, I love neutrals! I want every single one of your shoes! LOL
*jred* - I've never seen those! Absolutely gorgeous!!

crap, I've got company over. I haven't finished looking at everyone's additions yet! Will finish later


----------



## lilmissb

GORGEOUS Laureen!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *savvys*, *LNerd, YaYa, surly, rdgldy, la lola, lolita, sunkist*, and *lilmissb*, for the nice comments!


----------



## natassha68

Laureen !!!!!..... Totally LOVE these !, seriously, enjoy !!  


laureenthemean said:


> Leopard patent Pilot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the tiny modeling shot, I still haven't really figured out the best way to take pictures in my new place!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks Natassha!


----------



## mistyknightwin

*Laureen *they are 2 cute! Congrats!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

love the Pilots on you *Laureen*!  and thanks for buying them...  it was one less shoe for me to buy


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i dunno if i'm supposed to be showing these yet...  but i'm so excited!  that i just can't hide it...


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *misty *and *melia*! 

*melia*, I love them in the green!


----------



## lilmissb

^Oooh! Did you swap them?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> ^Oooh! Did you swap them?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks *misty *and *melia*!
> 
> *melia*, I love them in the green!


 
thank you *laureen*!


----------



## lilmissb

They're sooo pretty melia!


----------



## lulabee

I loooove the som1 *melia*! I was watching them even though they weren't anywhere near my size!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh, the green soms are gorgeous melia!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Melia - they are gorgeous!  I love them!


----------



## YaYa3

*melia,* i LOVE them!


----------



## rilokiley

*Melia*, I bet they look amazing on you!  Any modeling pics?


----------



## karwood

*laureen, *I already posted but worth mentioning again. Your Pilots are reaallly hot!!! Congrats!
*melia, *your Soms are very lovely.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thank you *lilmissb*, *lula*, *kuromi*, *LNerd*, *YaYa*, *rilo *& *karwood*!!!.

here's a modeling pic...


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *karwood*!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous melia!


----------



## rdgldy

*melia*, so pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

fabulous as always melia!


----------



## lilflobowl

i only have 3 pairs, but here they are:


----------



## JRed

They're lovely and I'm sure you get lots of compliments when you wear them, lilflobowl!


----------



## lilmissb

^^You've been holding out on me *lilflo!!! * Very pretty! How did you go in the sizing of your pigalle 120's?


----------



## CLGirl

Ooooooh, everyones shoes are so gorgeous.  I love looking at this thread.  Please forgive me as it moves way too fast for me to comment on everyones shoes.  Though I know some are talented enough to do this, I sadly am not.  But I just wanted to say thanks to everone for posting, I really enjoy looking at all the pics.  And will  get around posting some of my own in the nearish future.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *jred*! i haven't worn the nudes yet but girls have asked me about my other two pairs! 

*lilmissb*, not intentionally!! weirdly enough for the pigalles 120s I'm a whole size down! it's a bit squishy in the toebox for my right foot but if i were to have gone half size down I would suffer slippage for both feet! this is a tricky one although i love the style enough to get more! i wonder if a cobbler could help me to stretch out the toebox for the right side.


----------



## lilmissb

Hmm, what size are you and would you say you have normal feet? Or are you pretty slim or wide? I'm trying to determine what size to get in 120's. Can you walk in them?


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm usually a consistent 38, which is what I got for the VPs - I think my toebox is relatively broad (I have fat toes thanks to my dad), at least for a Chinese chick? I can walk in these although given it's about 5" I don't last long  I can walk handle the VPs and the yoyos with a higher level of comfort for sure!

But these are my sizes for various CLs that I've tried on in store:
New Simples: 38
Yoyo 100s: 38.5
Helmuts: 37
Rolandos: 38.5
Pigalles 120s: 37.5 w/ slippage, 37 w/ squished toes


----------



## lilmissb

Looks like you're TTS CL is 38. Hmmm, I'm wondering whether or not to brave 120's. I can't make up my mind as I don't want to spend money on something I won't use that often. Maybe I should go with the cherry red decolletes instead of pigalles. Unless they get 100's in cherry red...  I wouldn't mind the madame claude but I want it in so many other fabrics and colours that if I buy 4 of the same shoe I start to look ridiculous KWIM?


----------



## lilflobowl

Yups, I totally KWIM. There aren't any stores in Melb where you can try on the 120s first? Although I have to admit, I'm pretty sure you'd get more wear out of the decolletes than the pigalle 120s!


----------



## lilmissb

No one seems to have pigalles.    Yeah I know, the decolletes would be more wearable....


----------



## lulabee

*melia*, They look so perfect on you! I want I want!!!
*lilflobowl*, I love your Pigalles!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*lilmiss* , i remmeber seeing Graffiti piggalle at david jones melb dec last year , in the the 120s .Try ring them see if they have any left at all  

*lilflo *, im a  size bigger than you i think , i take 39 in the yoyos and My 120's i took 39 , im normally a 38.5 though :S


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, shucks. That's really quite a bummer. My suggestion though for the pigalles, if you do eventually decide to get it, is to go down half a size since majority of the ladies here seem to have done that?

thanks *lulabee*!

*immashoesaddict*, hmm, maybe my feet are strange! I find the toebox of the yoyos I have to be slightly wider than the pigalles!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ i think so too! no its not your feet , ITS CL sizing hahahhaa


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

laureenthemean said:


> Leopard patent Pilot!


 
WOW!!! Those are beautiful!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *Trolley*!


----------



## sumnboutme

Lady Claudes


----------



## sumnboutme

Lady Claude - Modeling Pics


----------



## corsie

They're gorgeous, *sum*! How did you size and are they comfortable?


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks *corsie*!  I took them a half size up from my US size.  They're extremely comfy considering they're 120mm and hardly a platform.


----------



## laureenthemean

*sumn*, they're gorgeous on you!  Love the burgundy tip.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *laureen*!  we missed you today.


----------



## laureenthemean

sumnboutme said:


> thanks *laureen*!  we missed you today.


Aw, I would have loved to have been there, I'm sure you guys had so much fun!  I did take the Pilots out on their maiden voyage today, though.


----------



## lilmissb

*sumn* those Lady Claudes are SPECTACULAR!!! I think they could possibly take over the honours from the VP's for me. LOVE the burgundy toe too!!! Are they plain patent or metallic patent they seem to sparkle.

Congrats on taking your pilots out *Laureen!* YAY!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats on the Pilots first outing *laureen*!

thanks *lilmiss*! i think they're regular patent.  i think it might be my flash that makes it look sparkly.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Sumn*, loooooove the Lady Claude. Beautiful shoe.


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh, sumn!  those Lady Claudes are TDF!!!  i love them!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ohhhh LOVE the lady claude on you!


----------



## rilokiley

Gorgeous, *sumnboutme*!  I love the black patent with burgundy tip.  How are they to walk in?  They look so high!


----------



## eggpudding

I second everyone else's comments on the Lady Claude! They look so sexy on you, sumn


----------



## natassha68

Soooo gorgeous !!!!!





sumnboutme said:


> Lady Claude - Modeling Pics


----------



## rdgldy

so stunning!


----------



## lulabee

*sumn*, Soooo gorgeous! I really love these!


----------



## sara999

melialuvs2shop said:


> thank you *lilmissb*, *lula*, *kuromi*, *LNerd*, *YaYa*, *rilo *& *karwood*!!!.
> 
> here's a modeling pic...
> 
> View attachment 764008


OMG! are those the ones that were on ebay!? the 37s? i wanted those SO BAD but i didn't have the dosh to snag 'em.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sara999 said:


> OMG! are those the ones that were on ebay!? the 37s? i wanted those SO BAD but i didn't have the dosh to snag 'em.


 

i don't remember if they had them in a 37, but mine are a 38...  initially i had the orange ones in a 38.5, but since they have a 120mm heel, they were a bit too big so i swapped with Nerdy


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sumnboutme said:


> Lady Claude - Modeling Pics


 
if black patent madame claudes were considered to be sex on a stick, then these must be _really great_ sex on a stick!  these are so hot!  and you wear them so well *sumn*!  congrats!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lulabee said:


> *melia*, They look so perfect on you! I want I want!!!


 
thank you *lula*!  i'll keep an eye out for you since i'm sure you'd rock 'em like no other!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thank you kuromi, rdgldy, & lilmissb!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *savvys*, *kuromi*, *naked*, *rilo*, *eggpudding*, *natassha*, *rdgldy*, *lula* & *melia*!  

*rilo* - they're 120mm but surprisingly really comfy
*melia* -


----------



## ohNina

Sumnboutme...this is what you purchased after I left??  I love them!  Did your friend buy them too?  I wish I didn't have to leave early.


----------



## lilmissb

melialuvs2shop said:


> if black patent madame claudes were considered to be sex on a stick, then these must be _really great_ sex on a stick!  these are so hot!  and you wear them so well *sumn*!  congrats!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

ohNina said:


> Sumnboutme...this is what you purchased after I left??  I love them!  Did your friend buy them too?  I wish I didn't have to leave early.



yup, we both bought it!


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow everyone has such fabulous CL's!


----------



## carlinha

sumnboutme said:


> Lady Claude - Modeling Pics



these look absolutely STUNNING on you!!!  congrats!  what a way to break the ban huh???


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *carlinha*!  i can't seem to stick to any ban or list..  i surrender


----------



## Alice1979

*sumnboutme*, they look gorgeous on you. Love them, esp with the burbundy tips.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *alice*!


----------



## joindc

WOW sumn!!! Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*sumn- *Congrats! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## savvysgirl

My new lovelies! Black satin Very Croise.


----------



## Cerina

Love them savvys! They look great in black satin, congrats! Is that one of the 5 you are waiting for..?


----------



## Chins4

Show us your modelling pics!!


----------



## natassha68

Savvy, they are gorge in all black !!


----------



## rilokiley

Beautiful, *savvy*!


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *savvybaby*!!!!!


----------



## karwood

*lilflo, *you have a very lovely CL collection. Congrats!
*sumn, *your Lady Claude are gorgeous!!! I would love to get a pair, but I don't think I could last more than 20 minutes wearing 120s without platforms.
*savvy, *BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*savvy*, love them!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *joindc*, *miss_q* and *karwood*! 

congrats on the VC *savvy*!


----------



## madamelizaking

*sumnboutme*-So sexy I can't help myself! I need to get them... I wish I weren't on a ban that day!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *cerina, chins, natassha,rilo, lulababy, karwood, laureen* & *sumn* 

I'll post modelling piccies in my thread later *chins*! ALong with my other newbies


----------



## melialuvs2shop

savvysgirl said:


> My new lovelies! Black satin Very Croise.


 

how lovely *savvy*!  i wish i could wear this style   may you wear them in good health!  i just can't wait to see modeling pics!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *Melia*. I havent played with them much today but i will post modelling piccies in my thread soon. 

I got these today aswell  .. Silver greasepaint Fontanette


----------



## melialuvs2shop

^^^  i really like these too!!!


----------



## carlinha

great purchases *savvy*!!!


----------



## Nancy7

savvysgirl said:


> My new lovelies! Black satin Very Croise.


 

Love them Savvy.  Very Hot!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ooooh savvy - the Fontanettes are amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

*Savvy*, fabulousity!!!


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you *Melia*. I havent played with them much today but i will post modelling piccies in my thread soon.
> 
> I got these today aswell .. Silver greasepaint Fontanette


 OMG! These are so beautiful!


----------



## Alice1979

*savvy*, gorgeous purchases.


----------



## Nancy7

Sumn - They look Fabulous on you!!!! Congrats! Did you get them on Saturday? Hope the ladies had fun!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you so much *melia, carlinha, nancy, loubienerd, rdldgy, lulababy *& *alice *


----------



## fmd914

sumn - love the black LCs and they look gorgeous with your polish!

savvy - as usual - great purchases.  I am a big fan of VCs!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*savvys* wow! Both pairs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## natassha68

LOving your fontenette's too Savvy


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *nancy *and *fmd*!

*nancy *- yes, i got them saturday.  you should've seen the mess we made.    too bad you couldn't make it...i won't make it to the june one but i'm sure i'll meet you at another meet-up


----------



## Nancy7

sumnboutme said:


> thanks *nancy *and *fmd*!
> 
> *nancy *- yes, i got them saturday. you should've seen the mess we made.  too bad you couldn't make it...i won't make it to the june one but i'm sure i'll meet you at another meet-up


 

Looking forward to meeting you at one of the up coming events.  No one has pics from Saturday's fun?


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *fmd, lilmiss *&* natassha *


----------



## la lola

*sumnboutme*, they look gorgeous on!!!! Great!!! 
*savvys*- Both pairs are stunners!! 
Silver greasepaint Fontanette --


----------



## sara999

savvs you minx! i'm so jealous of your fontanetes!!!!


----------



## karwood

*savvy, *you have been a very  busy and lucky girl!! Love your silver greasepaint Fontanette!!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *la lola*!

*nancy *- nope, no one had a camera


----------



## Souzie

Great new additions everyone!! 

Here are my recent purchases...


----------



## Souzie

AND...after seeing them on the lovely B00mbaka, I had to get the Satrinxas...


----------



## noah8077

Xsouzie----Your shoes always make me a little jealous.  You model them so well, and they always look so great!  Love them!


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchases xsouzie!!! Your feet look fab in them!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *Lilmissb*

*Noah8077*: You're so sweet.  Tell you what, I'll trade ya my pics for your CL collection?  Okay maybe just your python Declics?  You have a TDF collection and every pair is beautiful!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*xsouzie*, both look great on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

xsouzie - congrats on your 2 new additions!  they both look so sexy on you!


----------



## Alice1979

*xsouzie*, love your new additions. They both look gorgeous on you.


----------



## ashakes

*melia*, too bad the decoltissimos were too big!  But, I see you found Green Som1s to ease the pain. lol 

*JRed*, the grey/white watersnake Altadamas are one of my favorites!  And, the grey/white is the best in the AD style IMO too!

*Raffaluv*, the Kiss Me wedges are so cute!

*shoelover*, I thought the black leather Dillians looked great on you too! But, I agree with you having to love them! 

*Beaniebeans*, you have a beautiful collection!

*misty*, the black satin yoyo zeppas are gorgeous!  They look perfect on you!  BTW, your avatar always cracks me up when I see it. lol
*
la lola*, your nude patent jolis are so pretty!  That will be the perfect wedding shoe! Congrats!

*absolutanne*, thanks for sharing your collection!  There are so many pretty ones, but my favorites are the nude patent yoyo 110! 

*laureen*, love your leopard pilots! They look stunning on you!

*lilflobowl*, you may *only* have 3 pairs, but those are 3 FANTASTIC pairs!  They are all gorgeous!

*sumnboutme*, your black patent Lady Claudes are beautiful!  Have you worn them yet? My haul from the boutique came today, but I need to go get it.  However, it's raining so I'm a bit lazy to go get it. lol  Cute nail polish! I have something similar on too.

*savvy*, I already commented in your thread, but congrats on all of your new lovelies!  Can't wait for modeling pics!

*xsouzie*, the *Insectikas and Xatrinxia* sandals look perfect on you! But, what Louboutin doesn't? lol Congrats!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *Laureenthemean*, *kuromi-chan*, *Alice1979* and *Ashakes*!!


----------



## la lola

*xsouzie - *two at once!!  They both look gorgeous on!!! Wear them a lot and enjoy!!! 
And *ashakes* - Thank you very much! It is so nice how you always manage to mention all of us!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

awww ash thank you! i love that pic 2!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *asha*!  can't wait to see modeling pics of your new babies!!


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *ashakes*!! 

I met dreamdoll yesterday & picked these babies up from her! What's too big for her is just nice for me so I'm happy!


----------



## meggyg8r

^beautiful!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lilflobowl - Love them!  I think the JND are one of the sexiest CLs made and they are perfect for you!


----------



## floridasun8

lilflobowl...those are GORGEOUS!  I would love to have a pair of those myself.  Wear them well!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lilflo - the Joli Dorcets look great on you!  they're definitely one of my favorite styles!


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you so much for your compliments *meggygr8t, LouboutinNerd, floridasun8 & kuromi-chan*!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Love, love, love those Joli's! they look great on you *Lilflobowl!*


----------



## Papillon

Congratulations on the amazing shoes everyone!


----------



## lilmissb

lilflo they're gorgeous!


----------



## floridasun8

My new Rougies arrived!!!     Cross posted in the "my rougies are lost thread"


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous! and you were all paranoid about it!


----------



## JRed

Love the Rougies!  Great colour!


----------



## lilmissb

WOW florida! They're GORGY!!!! I must get some now.


----------



## scarlettsole

Here's one of the three reasons (the other two haven't arrived yet ... hehe) that I'm banning myself for the rest of the year. Well, with a couple exceptions of course. 

I'm not sure what this style is called, hopefully someone can help me out there. They were an ebay find and though they came with the box there are no style stickers on it. From the pics I've looked at I'm thinking maybe the "mademoiselle marchand" (though those all seem to have the mesh uppers) or "numero prive"??? 

I wanted a nice summery shoe and I saw these on ebay and they were exactly what I had in mind. I was too excited to pass them up! This was my first ebay shoe purchase and I was so scared of what these would look like when I got them. They were actually in much better shape than expected, and appear to have been worn only once as the seller claimed. Yippee! 

Is it normal for this style to sorta be flip floppy in the back when you walk? Just curious. Ok I'll stop blabbing and add some pics. 

* On that last pic I just noticed that it looks like there's a mark on the suede, but there's not ... I guess it's just something wacky with the camera or something. Oh, and I suck at painting my toe nails. Just disregard them. haha


----------



## melialuvs2shop

scarlettsole said:


> Here's one of the three reasons (the other two haven't arrived yet ... hehe) that I'm banning myself for the rest of the year. Well, with a couple exceptions of course.
> 
> I'm not sure what this style is called, hopefully someone can help me out there. They were an ebay find and though they came with the box there are no style stickers on it. From the pics I've looked at I'm thinking maybe the "mademoiselle marchand" (though those all seem to have the mesh uppers) or "numero prive"???


 
those are the numero prive.  they look great on you!  congrats!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

floridasun8 said:


> My new Rougies arrived!!!  Cross posted in the "my rougies are lost thread"


 
hot damn!  those were definitely worth the wait!  congrats on a fab new pair!


----------



## Kamilla850

scarlett - your shoes are gorgeous.  I believe that is the tobacco suede NP.  I have them and they are one of most frequently worn pairs in the spring/summer.  They are beautiful.  Congrats.


----------



## scarlettsole

Thanks *melialuvs2shop *and *Kamilla850 *!! 

*Kamilla* it's awesome that we have the same shoes!! I'm hoping that I'll get the guts to wear them out a lot this summer. That was kind of my plan with buying a couple pre owned pairs.


----------



## lilmissb

scarlett very nice!


----------



## kuromi-chan

florida - wow that is a gorgeous shade!  they look fantastic on you!

scarlett - love the NPs!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *mistyknightwin* & *lilmissb*~!


----------



## floridasun8

Thank you for the compliments *naked, Jred, lilmissb, melia and kuromi*!  

*scarlett*, I LOVE your new NPs.   Gorgeous color suede


----------



## Miss_Q

Florida- I am so happy you got them! Isn't the color divine?!?!?!?


----------



## lilflobowl

*floridasun8*, your rouges are lovely! the colour is TDF!
*
scarlettsole*, congrats on your faboo summer buy!


----------



## Katykit01

lilflobowl said:


> thank you *ashakes*!!
> 
> I met dreamdoll yesterday & picked these babies up from her! What's too big for her is just nice for me so I'm happy!



 I love these! I have the same story just with Laureen -- and its Navy...will post photos soon =) THANKS AGAIN LAUREEN!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

floridasun - they look gorgeous!  Glad it all worked out!

scarlettsole - Beautiful!  Love them color!


----------



## laureenthemean

From a fellow tPFer, silver Pin-up!


----------



## Chins4

Laureen you ARE the Pinup girl!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Someday you are going to have every color in the Pin Ups!!!


----------



## noah8077

Those are so pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *Chins, naked*, and *noah*!

*naked*, one can dream...


----------



## rilokiley

*laureen*, I love them!  Congrats on a great score.  I see some peach ones in your future


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *rilo*!  *sigh* If only...


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous* Laureen*!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *savvy*!


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks M*iss_Q, lilflobowl and LouboutinNerd*!  

*Laureen*...those pin ups are so cute!  Love them!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Laureen - yeah, they are beautiful!  Congrats on getting them!


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen-*perfection!


----------



## karwood

*xsousi*e*, *your Insectika and Xantrixia looks perfect on you!
*iliflobowl, *they are lovely!
*florida, *I am glad your Rougies showed up! Love the color.
*scarlettsole, *your  NPs are going to be perfect for the warm days coming ahead. They are fabulous.
*laureen, *your Pin Ups are beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *florida, LNerd, tdgldy*, and *karwood*!


----------



## lilmissb

* Laureen* they're gorgeous! If ANYONE finds a 36 let me know as my 36.5 are still too big but I can't get rid of them until I have another pair


----------



## carlinha

rilo & i hanging out...











kissing loubies!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

*carlinha*, you guys are too cute!  Love the Declic!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Awww they're kissing!


----------



## lilmissb

Awwww so cute rilo & carlinha


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *lilmissb*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

laureen!  the silver Pin-Ups are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

carlinha & rilo - sooo cute!!


----------



## rdgldy

Introducing my Citys-bought a little too big-I still need to put additional holes in the straps, so hence, no modeling pictures.  They are stunning and were an amazing buy!


----------



## sara999

love 'em rdgldy!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* one of my very favorite CLs!  i've wanted them forever.  they're so beautiful.  congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

what a wonderful buy rdgldy!  congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love them Rdgldy! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*carlinha and rilo, *very cute!! 
*rdgldy, *your Citys are totally fab!!! Definiteyl can't wait to see your modeling pics


----------



## scarlettsole

Thanks everyone! I wore them out for the first time yesterday to lunch, and while running errands. Love 'em! 

*rdgldy *I LOVE those shoes! I've been wanting a pair forever, but the price tag scares me. Congrats on getting a great deal! 

I just got these yesterday! I randomly saw them on the Saks site while trying to get the last pair of Miss Boxe that had unfortunately sold out. (Pre ban of course. lol) These popped up and happened to be my size and on sale for just over $300!! They are so HIGH, and of course I adore them!

What colors do you guys think go best with them? I never know with metallics, but I guess it's best not to wear say a dress with strong patterns or what not????


----------



## rdgldy

thanks*, scarlett*.
Your scissor girls are gorgeous-I would consider them as a neutral and they will go well with so many colors-navy, black, brown, beige, red, yellow, white etc. etc.  I think you could wear them with a strong pattern, depending on the colors.  Did you have something in mind?


----------



## Cerina

*rdgldy: *Love them, perfect for summer! I'd love to see modeling pics of them when you get the straps figured out I imagine those would be great with soo many nice outfits for summer! Congrats!
*Scarlettsole*: Congrats on the SGs, love them! One of my favourite styles, so comfy too. I think that color is very versatile, you can wear them with almost everything! I would stay away from other metallics in the same outfit though Post outfitpics when you find something to wear with them!


----------



## carlinha

*rdgldy *- congrats on scoring the city!!!  they are soooo fab!
*
scarlettsole *- the SGs are great on you!  congrats on the score too!!!


----------



## babypie

xsouzie said:


> Great new additions everyone!!
> 
> Here are my recent purchases...


 
I'm so behind in this thread but I have to say I LOVE these!!! Such a sexy cut on the vamp


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha and rilo - super cute!  Love the foot shots!

rdgldy - LOVE the City!  And that color - I am totally  over them!

scarlettsole - beautiful SG!  And how lucky you are to find them for such a great price!


----------



## scarlettsole

*rdgldy*, *Cerina*, *carlinha*, *babypie*, and *LouboutinNerd *thanks so much!!

It was a completely random find, and I thought for sure it was going to be some kind of mistake ... or that someone had already bought them or something. 

*rdgldy *and *Cerina *thanks for the advise on colors. I don't have anything definite in mind yet. I was just kinda looking for an excuse to buy a new dress. hehe.


----------



## surlygirl

*laureen* - another pair of pinups! your CL karma is off the charts! congratulations!
*rdgldy* - love the citys! can't wait to see modeling pics!
*scarlettsole* - you'll be surprised that the bronze will go with everything! I have the bronze scissor girls and find that they work with lots of colors and prints, too! congratulations!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* love the city!

*scarlett* wow, love the SG's. Can't wait for summer when my foot swells and I can wear mine again!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks everyone.   I will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Alice1979

*laureen*, beautiful pin ups. 
*carlinha*, you ladies look so adorable and gorgeous with your CLs.
*rdgldy*, love your citys. They're definitely on my list of to get.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, Alice!


----------



## rdgldy

A few of the city-I am not sure about the blue toes though


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Who even notices the toes with those gorgeous shoes on!! I love them Rdgldy!!


----------



## lolitablue

rdgldy said:


> A few of the city-I am not sure about the blue toes though




They are gorgeous! The color looks great on you!


----------



## lulabee

*laureen*, your Pin Ups are TDF!!!
*carlinha & rilo*, you guys are too cute! your shoes are gorgeous! Glad you two had fun! 
*rdgldy*, I loooove your Citys. So perfect for summer.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *surly, Alice*, and *lulabee*!

*rdgldy*, they really look great on you! 

*scarlett*, congrats!


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy, I want a pair of those for the same price!!!!  They are fantastic on you!


----------



## jancedtif

Nice modeling shots *Rdgldy* - blue toenails and all!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* what beautiful shoes! Not sure about the blue working with the brown though too.


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* i LOVE them!  they look stunning on you and you're rockin' that blue polish!  congrats.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Lovely New Additions Ladies!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*I could not be more excited for these so without ado.....*

*PINK PIN UPS!!!*

**

*Thank you to the lovely tPF cutie helped me get these gorgeous shoes!*

*




*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*​


----------



## thoang0705

^^^ OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where did you find those beautiful shoes?!?!?!??!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked!!!*  OMG!  i didn't know you were getting the pin ups!  where have i been???  they are one of my new favorite shoes and the pink is beyond gorgeous!  they look beautiful on you.  i'm so excited for you it's almost as if they were mine!


----------



## rdgldy

Naked, they are so perfect against your skin color!  What a delicate, delicious shoe!


----------



## laureenthemean

*naked*, they are gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG!    *NAKED!!!*

Where on earth did you get those??? I didn't even know you had your eye on some!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> OMG!   *NAKED!!!*
> 
> Where on earth did you get those??? I didn't even know you had your eye on some!!!


 
 Savvy's friend had them 

I owe the hugest thanks in the world to Savvy!! ... and to the other tPFer who decided to pass on them in the end


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Savvy's friend had them


Ah, I was thinking about buying them, but she said she had a higher offer and I didn't want to risk an off ebay transaction.  I'm glad you got them, though (and they would have been too big for me I'm sure)!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

laureenthemean said:


> Ah, I was thinking about buying them, but she said she had a higher offer and I didn't want to risk an off ebay transaction. I'm glad you got them, though (and they would have been too big for me I'm sure)!


 



Thank's ladies! They are so dainty and pretty! This is my 1 pair that I'm afraid to wear!


----------



## surlygirl

so pretty, *naked*! they look amazing on you!


----------



## sumnboutme

WOW *naked*!  Those shoes are SOOOO adorable!!!  Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

*NAKED*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you've been holding out on me (on the pics i mean!!!)

they are absolutely breath-taking on you.... such a princess shoe... congrats on a fantastic find!!!


----------



## lilmissb

I'm so envious of people with pinups that fit :cry:  I don't want to let mine go but they don't fit. Must try adding actual whole insoles but they squish the toebox. *sigh* I'm loving the eye candy though


----------



## carlinha

^you'll find them one day *lilmissb*!!!  good karma your way....


----------



## noah8077

NAKED!!!!!  SOOOOOOO jealous right now!  You have Pin Ups, and they are PINK!  I could just  if I owned them!  Congrats, .


----------



## LavenderIce

naked--the pink pin ups are beautiful on you!


----------



## ceseeber

oh wow Naked! Dreams do come true, eh?
They're lovely and absolutely perfect for you!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha said:


> ^you'll find them one day *lilmissb*!!! good karma your way....


 
Awww thanks *carlinha!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

naked - congrats on the Pin-Ups!!  they look so sweet on you!


----------



## aeross

*Naked *Those look amazing on you ! I'm so pleased you got them

x


----------



## Cerina

*Naked*: Oh my.. You got the pinups???You must be so happy right now! I love them, and they look so gorgeous on you! Such a pretty shoe! Congrats on a rare find, I'm so glad you finally got them!


----------



## sara999

oh NAKED. they are just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Gorgeous, *naked*, just gorgeous!!!!!  The pink is PERFECT with your skin tone, absolutely PERFECT!!!  And the pin-ups are just such a classy, pretty style.  Congrats!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you guys!!   

I am in love with them! I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous K, just gorgeous! I wish they would have fitted me, sniff. I am so pleased a tPFer got these beauties in the end.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> Gorgeous K, just gorgeous! I wish they would have fitted me, sniff. I am so pleased a tPFer got these beauties in the end.


 
I wish they would have fit you too Savvy! But I am delighted that I got them since they didn't.   I'll be on the lookout for any pairs you want! ... perhaps something chocolate???


----------



## savvysgirl

Something chocolate is *definitely* my next purchase girlie


----------



## rilokiley

*NAKED*!!!

Holy cow those Pin Ups look TDF on you!!! 

They are the perfect shade of pink for you... gahhh... they are so pretty!!


----------



## sara999

my new black kid gwenissima's


----------



## Chins4

naked, you look so pretty in pink!

and sara - you are one hot mama in those sexy gwens and seamed stockings!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous* sara*!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*sara*, those stockings are hot!!   Congrats on getting the Gwenissimas!


----------



## meggyg8r

woo! love 'em Sara!


----------



## sara999

hehe thanks ladies, i had to do a 'glamour' shot

here are a couple more images...it took me a little bit to get used to the short toebox (my first pigalle's) but i really like them. need to buy a couple heel grips! they're a bit more used than i was lead to believe but the seller was so patient with me and so kind that i don't care


----------



## floridasun8

BEAUTIFUL Sara!!!


----------



## sara999

thanks! i can't tell you how excited i am to have them, i passed on a pair 6ish months ago and i've been regretting it EVER since! and now i have a pair and i got them for £234!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara--Those gwens are hot on you!


----------



## Cerina

Those are hot Sara! Love them, and what a steal congrats!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sara999 said:


>


 

 one day...  one day i'll be your shoe twin...  until then, i shall just admire them on you.  congrats on a gorgeous purchase!  wear them in good health!


----------



## Alice1979

*naked*, those pin ups are absolutely beautiful... I love pink... and they look so gorgeous on you. Congrats.

*sara*, the gwenissimas look sexy on you.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

naked - Wow, the Pinups are AMAZING!!!!  They are so pretty and girly - love them!

sara - the gwenissimas are stunning, and such a beautiful style.  I totally want a pair now!!


----------



## rdgldy

*sara*, the gwens are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous *sara!!!*


----------



## laureenthemean

*sara*, the Gwens are gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

*Naked* the Pinups are stunning on you!  I can't wait to see what outfit you pair them with!

*Sara* those Gwenissimas are gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks ladies!!! 

Sara I love the gwens!!


----------



## lulabee

*naked,* Holy cow! Those Pin Ups are gorgey!!! The pink is so precious!
*sara,* Wowza!! Those Gwens are hot!


----------



## karwood

*naked, *the pink of your Pin Ups were made for you. They look perfect next to your skin tone.
*sara, *you are totally rockin in your Gwenissimas!! I am very happy you found them once more and got them for a fabulous deal! Congrats!


----------



## maianh_8686

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *I could not be more excited for these so without ado.....*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Oh My GODD.... SO ADORABLE


----------



## Miss_Q

Naked- You are killing me with these fabulous purchases lately!

Sara- They look lovely on you!


----------



## julies*shoes

OMG!  I am so happy!  FedEx just dropped off my Simple Pumps in beige python!  I got them on sale from Barneys last week.  I am so in love with this color!  I have several other colors in python, but this one is just stunning!!   I know they aren't super exciting in the 70mm heel, but I can wear these all day long...and I am gonna! Heck, I might just wear them to bed tonight.


----------



## natassha68

OMG Naked !!!... your pin up's????   I die


----------



## lilmissb

*Julie* they're gorgy!


----------



## natassha68

Wow *Julie*, one of my favorite python color's !!!!...

here are my newest

Differa's in Bone Patent & Silver Pailette Pigalle 120


----------



## julies*shoes

Thanks lilmissb and natassha68!  And, I love those silver Pigalles!!!


----------



## Nancy7

Gorgeous Julies!!!!


----------



## natassha68

*Sara* - One of my Favorite pair's that got by me , they look SOOO sexy on you





sara999 said:


> my new black kid gwenissima's


----------



## laureenthemean

*natassha*, both look amazing on you as usual!  I especially love the Pigalle.


----------



## rdgldy

*julie, natassha, sara*-   beautiful shoes, ladies!


----------



## rilokiley

*natassha*- the Differas look great on you, but I am partial to those Pigalles!


----------



## lulabee

*natassha*, no words just....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

... I think I just died.


----------



## kuromi-chan

natassha - both pairs look amazing on you!  especially those Pigalles!


----------



## Cerina

*Natassha*, pure perfection Those pigalles are beyond words!!


----------



## Chins4

natassha68 said:


> Wow *Julie*, one of my favorite python color's !!!!...
> 
> here are my newest
> 
> Differa's in Bone Patent & Silver Pailette Pigalle 120


 
Natasha you are so hot I'm surprised you don't go up in smoke!!


----------



## natassha68

Aaawweee, Thank you *Julie, Laureen , RdLady, Rilo, Lulubee , Naked, Kuromi & Cerina* for the lovely comments !

*Chins*, you make the funniest pee your pant's comment's, thank you, I loved it


----------



## sara999

thank you natassha!! i love your new additions, it's like you have disco balls on your feet


----------



## lolitablue

*Naked, Sara, Natassha *and* Julie*: wow, ladies, they are all gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## natassha68

thank you *Sara* & *Lolita*


----------



## ashakes

*Naked*, those pink pin ups are ADORABLE!  Congrats on grabbing such a stunning and HTF shoe!

*Julie*, wow what a score!  And, Barneys actually came through!  The python simples are TDF!

*Natasha*, those silver paillette pigalles and bone patent Differas are amazing!  STUNNING!

*Sara*, the black Gwenissimas look perfect on you!  Congrats on finding them and they look so perfect with your hosiery too!


----------



## ashakes

I never post my own shoes in this thread, but I will today.

So Private Rainbow Strass


----------



## ashakes

*Red Python Nabuck Altadama





















*


----------



## ashakes

*rdgldy*, the Citys look amazing on you! I'm glad I got to see the modeling pics. hehe

*scarlettsole*, the bronze Scissor Girls look beautiful!  Congrrats on a great score!

*laureen*, you are on a roll with those Pin Ups!  The silver is TDF!


----------



## ashakes

*floridasun*, the rouge you you is gorgeous!  The color is really pretty IRL!  I was tempted to keep them, but they are way too similar to my red patent VPs.  Have you worn them out yet?

*scarlettsole*, congrats on the tobacco suede NPs too!  You are on a roll!

Sorry, for all of the separate posts. I didn't realize how many pairs I missed.


----------



## ashakes

Ok, last post I promise. lol *Carlinha and rilo*, cute modeling shots!  Hope you girls had a blast!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Asha* , your new one's aren't so bad either   gorge !! , I'm partial to the rainbow's.... wow


----------



## rdgldy

*Asha*, how stunning!!  I adore both pair-they are really special!


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks *Asha*.  I havent had a chance to wear my new Yoyos out yet...hopefully soon.  

I LOVE your new shoes!  So unique and beautiful!  Great choices!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stunnning Newbies Asha!


----------



## kuromi-chan

Asha - rainbow sparkles....  congrats again on your new pairs!


----------



## Cerina

OMG Asha...
Both of your new additions are divine! I've never seen any of those before, did you preorder them? Love them both, congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Asha*, they are both stunning as usual! 

I bought these from lovely tPFer, and they are just gorgeous in person!  I really needed a basic black.






Modeling pics to come.


----------



## lilmissb

*asha* they're so pretty! I love how colourful they are.

*Laureen* they're gorgeous in basic black!


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen*, beautiful!!!


----------



## lulabee

*asha,* The Rainbow Strass are pure magic!!! I love them!
*laureen, *Stunning! Your collection continues to amaze me! You have fabulous taste!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *lilmissb, rdgldy*, and *lulabee*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh laureen!  those are a fabulous "basic black" pair!


----------



## Cerina

*Laureen*, those are stunning! Love them in black patent, congrats


----------



## natassha68

Laureen - I love them, such a great classic, if not the nicest classic


----------



## lolitablue

natassha68 said:


> Laureen - I love them, such a great classic, if not the nicest classic



I agree!! Classic!!


----------



## rilokiley

*laureen*- beautiful!  They are so classic and versatile.  You are the Clichy queen!


----------



## dreachick2384

Gorgeous Laureen! Nothing like basic black.


----------



## YaYa3

oh, i like, *laureen!*  a perfect shoe for your collection!


----------



## ashakes

Thank you so much *natasha, rdgldy, floridasun, naked, kuromi-chan, Cerina, laureen, lilmissb, and lulabee!*

*Cerina*, I pre-reserved them when my SAs went through the list of "must haves".  They just call when they arrive.

*Laureen*, the Clichys are a perfect, classic pair!  Where are the modeling pics? lol


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *kuromi, Cerina, natassha, lolita, rilo, drea, YaYa*, and *Asha*!  You are all very sweet!  The Clichy is definitely one of my favorite styles, and I am in love with them in black patent.

Haha, I promise, modeling pics soon!


----------



## scarlettsole

Thanks *Asha*! Your new additions are beautiful! I love them both, but I have to say I'm a bit partial to the altadamas ... I just adore that style! 

* Laureen *oh! I love the new black patent shoes what an awesome new addition! 

I did get my grey patent triclos, but I can't take any pics because the camera got left at a friends house last night. I'll be sure to post some once I get it back.


----------



## karwood

*julies, *beautiiful!
*natassha, *Double Super Wow!!! They both look perfect on you!
*ashakes, *I did not know  Rainbow Strass So Private existed until I saw your pics! Both your new additions are gorgeous! Congrats!
*laureen, *classic, stylish and sexy! Congrats!

Well, I finally got my Gino T-Bar with the yellow cap toe. I have to say they are prettier in the stock photo than IRL. Sadly, I am returning them. I wish the yellow on the toe cap was a true yellow, unfortunately they are the exact color  as of a fluorescent highlighter pen. It has a slight hue of a greenish-yellow. Anyways, here are pics. I am mostly doing this as an FYI, just in case somebody is interested in buying this style in this color combo.


----------



## kuromi-chan

karwood, sorry your new Gino's aren't working out for you!  yea, the highlighter yellow toe is ummm...._different_....


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *scarlett* and *karwood*!  

Sorry they didn't work out for you, *karwood*!  At least you can put the money towards something you really love now.


----------



## DulceVida

ashakes said:


> I never post my own shoes in this thread, but I will today.
> 
> So Private Rainbow Strass


 
OMFG theyre gorgeous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*karwood* I'm so sorry they turned out to be a horrible yellow but at least you know what they look like now. Other than that they're pretty.


----------



## cllover

Asha - the rainbows are stunning!

Love the Clichys, Laureen - they make me want a pair of Clichys now, even though I've decided my next pair has to be open-toed!

Karwood, glad you got the yellow tipped Ginos - great color combination!  Edit: oops just read you're going to return them - sorry you don't like the yellow.  Are you going to get the python pair instead?

Naked, OMG Love the pin-ups!!!    They are so adorable - they make me think of ballerina shoes!

Natassha, congrats - the Differas are hot!!  Love the color!


----------



## julies*shoes

Thanks Asha!  I am really lovin the python SPs.  Your So Private Rainbow Strass are TDF!!!!  Wow!  Just stunning!  And those red pythons are so beautiful!  As always, you have exceptional taste!!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Karwood* , your gino's are quite lovely !





karwood said:


> *julies, *beautiiful!
> *natassha, *Double Super Wow!!! They both look perfect on you!
> *ashakes, *I did not know  Rainbow Strass So Private existed until I saw your pics! Both your new additions are gorgeous! Congrats!
> *laureen, *classic, stylish and sexy! Congrats!
> 
> Well, I finally got my Gino T-Bar with the yellow cap toe. I have to say they are prettier in the stock photo than IRL. Sadly, I am returning them. I wish the yellow on the toe cap was a true yellow, unfortunately they are the exact color  as of a fluorescent highlighter pen. It has a slight hue of a greenish-yellow. Anyways, here are pics. I am mostly doing this as an FYI, just in case somebody is interested in buying this style in this color combo.


----------



## mizcolon73

melialuvs2shop said:


> now i remember why i hardly ever post on here anymore... i'm too lazy!!!  watermarking is _such_ a *pita*!!!
> 
> here are some better photos of my newest arrival...


Well since I am the new owner of these!!  I guess I can ask questions now... LOL 

What size are you?  I can say I am a true 8.5...please please please tell me they will fit!!!

They sure are beauties!!!


----------



## mizcolon73

foxycleopatra said:


> These are gorgeous!  It's the "Wherever" style (came in this chunky heel as well as a thin stiletto heel version; also came in 100mm and 120mm versions).


LOL... I think I just bought these from you on EBAY......Am I correct???


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new buys everyone!  (sorry not to name individual purchases .. feeling lazy!)


----------



## lolitablue

savvysgirl said:


> Gorgeous new buys everyone!  (sorry not to name individual purchases .. *feeling lazy*!)



I agree about the laziness! But gorgeous shoes, indeed!  

Love the comparison that *karwood* made on the _*ginos*!_!!


----------



## rdgldy

mizcolon73 said:


> LOL... I think I just bought these from you on EBAY......Am I correct???




nope!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Clover *


and sorry about your Gino's *karwood*, they are super cute though, what about the lilac tip one's??


----------



## carlinha

well ladies, i was really trying to be good with all the sales going on, but when i found out that the purple suede declics were 40% off at barneys, i just couldn't resist!!! i LOVE purple, and i LOVE declics... and i had wanted these since they came out in the spring!  i am glad i waited... and best of all, my dear BF won at a game of poker the other night, and offered to buy them for me...

so without further ado, my latest addition:
*purple suede declics*











side by side comparison with the purple lizard VPs... thank goodness they were not identical.  the declics are a richer/deeper color, while the lizards almost seem magenta in comparison










with my balenciaga eggplant first


----------



## thoang0705

Gorgeous PURPLE!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *cllover*!


----------



## carlinha

*laureen *- great buy on the black patent clichys!!!  they will be with you forever!

*karwood *- sorry the ginos did not work out!  i agree that looks like highlighter yellow


----------



## noah8077

Carlinha, yay....you are my shoe twin, love your new Declics!


----------



## rdgldy

good find, Carlinha!! They are lovely.


----------



## laureenthemean

*carlinha*, thank you!  Your new Declic looks amazing on you, purple is a good color for your!


----------



## YaYa3

*carlinha,* they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Stunning new additions everyone!  This thread moves soooo fast - I am away for a a few days and there are too many new beauties!


----------



## lilmissb

I'll say it again *carlinha -* fab!!!


----------



## cllover

Today is the day of purple declics and I never get tired of seeing them!


----------



## Cerina

*Carlinha*, I love those! The purple is sooo vibrant, and it looks perfect with your skintone! I love that style, and I think you might have convinced me to get a pair of declics next...
40% off is such a steal, good thing you waited And so nice of BF to get them for you! Congrats


----------



## melialuvs2shop

mizcolon73 said:


> Well since I am the new owner of these!! I guess I can ask questions now... LOL
> 
> What size are you? I can say I am a true 8.5...please please please tell me they will fit!!!
> 
> They sure are beauties!!!


 

they should fit you just fine.  i'm a true 8 and they were too big.  i ended up getting the olive in a 38.  it said that they were only worn once and that was on the runway, but they are well broken-in and are probably the softest patent you'll ever wear.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous Carlinha!


----------



## mizcolon73

melialuvs2shop said:


> they should fit you just fine. i'm a true 8 and they were too big. i ended up getting the olive in a 38. it said that they were only worn once and that was on the runway, but they are well broken-in and are probably the softest patent you'll ever wear.


 

Sounds delicious!!!  Thank you!


----------



## carlinha

thank you  *






 thoang, laureen, yaya, lilmissb, cllover, cerina and naked*!!!

*purple *is truly one of my fave colors, and i'm sooooo loving the declics....


----------



## Cerina

Lovin' the new avatar carlinha!!


----------



## **shoelover**

*carlinha your declics are stunning! ..loving em' if only the UK could have such fab choices! 
*


----------



## **shoelover**

Laureen ur new shoes are divine!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *shoelover*!


----------



## dreachick2384

Nice purplies Carlinha!


----------



## lilmissb

Look what I got off layby today!!!! They're  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NUDE MADAME CLAUDES!!!! Unfortunately they're half a size too big so they're going back tomorrow but I wanted to have a photo shoot and play with them before I took them back. Anyone notice the MC box is super long??? Longer than any other box of mine. What's with that?


----------



## floridasun8

Those are gorgeous *lilmissb*!  Too bad they dont fit because they look wonderful!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *florida!* I have the leopards coming next week in the right size so I'm not too sad about it. I have an almost instant replacement!


----------



## savvysgirl

*lilmiss*, those really look so pretty on you! Can't wait to see the leopards!


----------



## lulabee

*lilmiss*, They are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They are gorgeous but I can't wait for the leopards!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys*, *lula* & *naked!!!*   Can't wait for the leopards either!!!! ROAR!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL! Should I name them Dillon?


----------



## brintee

Those are absolutely gorgeous *Carlinha & lilmissb!*


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb *- the MCs are gorgeous on you, too bad they won't work out, but i think the leopard patents will be much much better!!!

thank you *cerina, shoelover, dreachick & brintee*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *brintee* & *carlinha!* Hehehehe, can't wait for the leopards!!! I want my tracking number NOW!!! LOL


----------



## compulsive

*lilmissb - *those look fantastic on you! too bad they're too big. at least your leopards will make up for it


----------



## adeana

*lilmissb* those are a great color for you.

*carlinha* what a great addition to your collection.

Congrats ladies!


----------



## rdgldy

lilmiss, they really are lovely~


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *compulsive, adeana & rdgldy!!!* I'm bouncing in my seat v. impatiently


----------



## kuromi-chan

lilmiss, the nude MCs are gorgeous!!  i want!!!  oooh, can't wait to see pics of your leopards!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *kuromi!* I keep checking my tracking number but it hasn't had time to upload info yet!!! LOL I'm like this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  waiting for them.


----------



## natassha68

those nude MC's........ argggggggg..... must ....... resist..........I dont think these are in the US??, I could be wrong, but OMG, they are just about perfect !!.....sorry they didnt work out for you, but I loe ALL the MC's, the leopard's are TDF !! cant wait to see them


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmiss did you end up swapping the nude over? i keep forgetting to email you the info .lol im going to leave a post it note for me self to do it this w/e


----------



## Nancy7

They are Gorgeous lilmissb!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *natassha*, *imma* & *Nancy!* I shoulda hocked then on the Bay since you can't get them in the US! Nah just kidding.

*natassha* they are on my hit list for sure! I like them better than VP's and they're def sexier than VP's.

*imma* DJ's don't stock 35.5 and stoopid SA's there reckon Louboutin only STARTS at 36!!! I looked at her like this  :blink: !!! Do they know nothing? And they praise me for being so knowledgeable....  they should not be working in a shoe dept if they don't like shoes!


----------



## Alice1979

carlinha, love the purple declics. They're so pretty, and I love purple too.

lilmissb, nude MC... TDF...


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *Alice!* They are pretty gorgy!!!


----------



## mal

Oh *lilmiss* the Leopard will be fab...  the Nude looks really good on your feet too! I wish there were Nude MCs here- then maybe I wouldn't be so obsessed with Nude Pigalles! I really feel like the MCs are flattering.

*Carlinha*, those Purple Declics are gorgeous on you- getting them on sale is wonderful!


----------



## adeana

Just received my newest addition.

Python decolletes 328 

I ordered two sizes since I didn't know which would fit.  Unfortunately I can't decide if I should keep them.

The smaller ones fit to length, but are too tight through the toes and the larger are a finger too long, but fit snug through the toes.  Problem is the smaller pair look ok, but the larger pair are beautiful.  The first pair below (and the one on the right) is the smaller pair.

Not sure whether I should keep either of them.:cry:

I put some more details in the chat thread.  Any thoughts?


----------



## mal

wow- they are both really pretty. I think you need to put up modeling pics, and wait for advice from the experts- I guess everyone is otherwise occupied ATM...


----------



## adeana

Here are some modeling pics.

Smaller pair... (note the crunched toes)


----------



## adeana

Here is the pair half size up.

They are much prettier (imho), but they have a small gap at the back.


----------



## mal

Black Glitter NPs were on my front porch today when I got home from work  I didn't think the Anthracite looked very good so I returned them and waited for these. Even though they will be my third CL peep-toe in black, I think they are keepers. These will probably be my last sling-backs tho; I am not really comfortable with so much of my foot being exposed. I like these with pants tho!


----------



## adeana

Those look fab *mal*.  They look great with the jeans.


----------



## cybelle22

adeana said:


> Here is the pair half size up.
> 
> They are much prettier (imho), but they have a small gap at the back.


 

I love the second pair!  I think I just bought the same ones!  Did you get them from Net-a-porter??!


----------



## mal

adeana said:


> Here is the pair half size up.
> 
> They are much prettier (imho), but they have a small gap at the back.


Nice- I'm leaning toward the bigger pair- but I can't see how big the gap is in the back, and have you tried them with padding? Do they stay on when you walk?? They look very good on you, and with those legs you certainly can wear them with skirts  (hope that didn't sound creepy)!


----------



## adeana

^^^ Yes from NAP.  I am surprised how different the two pairs look.  I thought the first pair was beautiful then I opened the second ones.  Now I think it is the larger pair or nothing.

Did you get yours yet *cybelle*?


----------



## cybelle22

adeana said:


> ^^^ Yes from NAP. I am surprised how different the two pairs look. I thought the first pair was beautiful then I opened the second ones. Now I think it is the larger pair or nothing.
> 
> Did you get yours yet *cybelle*?


 
I did get mine and I wore them today!  I love love love them.  I really think you should keep the second pair.  If they are too big then put an insole in them.  The pattern is sooo much prettier on the larger pair!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*






 Time to take out the Trash!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 
(sorry in advance for too much flash...it's dark out)























http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=783303&stc=1&d=1243562781​


----------



## nakedmosher2of3




----------



## rdgldy

You got them!!!! They are wonderful.........................


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *natassha*, *imma* & *Nancy!* I shoulda hocked then on the Bay since you can't get them in the US! Nah just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> *imma* DJ's don't stock 35.5 and stoopid SA's there reckon Louboutin only STARTS at 36!!! I looked at her like this  :blink: !!! Do they know nothing? And they praise me for being so knowledgeable....  they should not be working in a shoe dept if they don't like shoes!


 
Did you want me to call the melbourne one? i hate the sydney SA's lol  oh , how much TOO big are they , if it half a size they cobbler that i was / going to email you about can take it in


----------



## immashoesaddict

*Nakedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd * i love the trashhh !! they'd be mine in  a heart beat if i didnt have a pet-hate for slingbacks


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* mal!* Yes I think MC's are fab. Definitely edgier than VP's IMO.

*adeana* they're gorgeous! I know what you mean about the slight difference. Tough choice. I am leaning towards the smaller pair as I HATE gaps but that's me. Unless the smaller ones are painfully tight I would go with them.

*mal* they're gorgeous! I'm not a slingback girl either but they are pretty.

*naked* WOW!!!  

*imma* I already returned them. Too big and I have leopards coming now. Plus if I want to get them again I can next week I guess.


----------



## mal

thanks, *lilmiss*. I really love those MCs! 

*naked*- the Trash is gorgeous!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked,* the trash are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  i'm in LOVE!  they look so pretty on you and fit you perfectly.  ABSOLUTELY, UNBELIEVABLY to die for!!!  i'm thrilled for you!

ETA:  i wanted to add that they really do fit you so perfectly.  your foot was made for that shoe!


----------



## Nancy7

*adeana* - Gorgeous!!!!  They look amazing on you!
*Mal* - AMAZING!!!  They look stunning on you as well!!
*NAKED* - WOW!!!!!!!!!  Fabulous!!!!  They were made for you!  You ROCK them!!!!  Fun times are sure to be had in those babies!


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- The nude MC is gorgeous!

*adeana*- Very pretty!  I would keep the smaller of the two if the bigger one already has a gap in the back.  The smaller one should stretch out a bit and mold to your feet nicely.

*mal*- I really love the black glitter NP's... congrats! 

*naked*- Congrats on getting the Trash Catenitas!  They are so fun and look perfect on you.  You have such a great collection- you should start your own thread soon


----------



## sumnboutme

*NAKED*!!!  congrats on the trash!!!


----------



## carlinha

nakedmosher2of3 said:


>


 
 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you just about got the perfect pair out there - yellow taxi cab AND netting!  i  them soooo much, and i'm glad we found them for you!  enjoy them, wear them well... they're such a fun fun shoe, and they look amazing on you!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Naked, congrats! I love the yellow car on the side...it's a happy car!!


----------



## LavenderIce

naked--your trash is TDF!


----------



## thoang0705

adeana, gorgeous shoes!

mal, those glitters are pretty!

naked, cute trash!  I wish I liked slingbacks.


----------



## cllover

ooooh love the Trash, Naked!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rilo*!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Naked*, looooooooove the trash girlie!! They look fabulous. You know im jealous you found a pair with taxi. Beeeeeeeeep


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you *rdgldy, imma, lilmissb, mal, yaya, nancy, rilo, sumn, carlinha, cesee, lavender, thoang, cllover, and savvy!!!*  

Big thanks to *Carlinha* who dealt with my craziness and helped me find these babies!!!


----------



## sara999

oh naked they're so beautiful! where did you end up finding them!?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sara999 said:


> oh naked they're so beautiful! where did you end up finding them!?


 

Thank you!

I got them at the Madison CL Boutique


----------



## natassha68

*Adeana*- Wow, they are sooo lovely IRL, Ive only seen stock pic's, wow, they are gorge !!

*Mal*- Your black glitter NP's are simply stunning!!!

*Naked*- Ooooo, I'm so excited for you !!!, they look sooooo gorgeous


----------



## siserilla

*Adeana: *I would say go for the smaller ones, they are more than likely going to stretch and then they will fit perfectly. 

*Mal: *Oh my gosh, I think I've added the black glitters to my want list. They look incredible on you. 

*Naked:* Those are some awesome shoes! I'm happy you found them.


----------



## lulabee

*mal,* Your NPs are so stunning!!
*naked,* OMG! I love the Trash! They look wonderful on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

*naked*, they are awesome, congrats!


----------



## mal

lulabee said:


> *mal,* Your NPs are so stunning!!
> *naked,* OMG! I love the Trash! They look wonderful on you!


 
thanks*, lulabee*!!! I did it and Nude Patent Pigalles are on the way on approval from Horatio  I hope they fit- she recommended a full size down from my average CL size aaargh the waiting begins 

thanks, *siserilla*- go for it! they are so easy to wear they don't even feel like high heels to me anymore. Sorry about your crap weather- it's gorge in Michigan today...


----------



## _Danielle_

*Wowzaa naked "QUE MUJER"* :girlwhack: !!!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *lilmissb*, *Nancy7*, *rilokiley*, *thoang0705*, and *natassha* for your kind words and advice.

I am leaning towards keeping the larger pair due to how tight the smaller are across the foot.  Will post some close ups.


----------



## adeana

A couple close up images for my new decolletes


----------



## Alice1979

*mal*, beautiful, beautiful NP.
*naked*, be still my heart ... the trash look amazing on you.
*adeana*, your new decolletes look gorgeous on you.


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Alice*, I am so excited about them!


----------



## sumnboutme

I didn't want to double post...so here are my May purchases...

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/may-2009-cls-reveal-466427.html


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ I wouldn't be sad if you did!


----------



## sumnboutme

lol


----------



## lilmissb

^^^^OMG! What other shoes come in that EXACT colour? The MC's I'm talking about.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^I'm not sure...but if it helps, the box is labeled FUXIA.  it might be the new shade of fuxia


----------



## rdgldy

That is fuschia in CL language!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sumn!* I must find this colour in pigalles or decolletes or anything else.......off to the request thread!!


----------



## carlinha

i was drooling over this color/material at the winter tpf meet-up (in ron rons), but i did not get them at that time... so i could not pass on these when i heard they were on sale, in my more preferred decollete style...

turquoise suede decolletes


----------



## lilmissb

^^ Do they fit half size up or TTS? I really need these....too bad NY is closed atm. ARGH!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb *they fit TTS for me (i got them in 36)... i don't know if they still have 35.5 left, but you can try them tomorrow... saks also has the turquoise suede ron rons on (pre)sale....


----------



## lilmissb

^Like you I prefer the decolletes but I do want turquoise...  I don't often wear round toed shoes. I guess that's why I haven't snapped up the nude ronrons yet.  I'll try both. Thanks for the info!  I should have called Jeffreys last night. Oh well, I'll try tomorrow morning.


----------



## thoang0705

Holy crap carlinha!  Those turquoise look FANTASTIC on you!  Gosh, I hope Michelle contacts me back!


----------



## ShoeNoob

Wow, Carlinha, those are TDF! I love how the turquoise brings out the same color in your tattoo too. So happy for you that you got them!


----------



## floridasun8

carlinha said:


> i was drooling over this color/material at the winter tpf meet-up (in ron rons), but i did not get them at that time... so i could not pass on these when i heard they were on sale, in my more preferred decollete style...
> 
> turquoise suede decolletes



WOW!    I LOVE that Turquoise!!!  What a beautiful color and in a beautiful shoe.  Perfection!!!!


----------



## adeana

Those are a fabulous color for you *Carlinha*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG *Carlinha* They are TDF!!!!


----------



## mal

*carlinha*, so festive! They are gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

*carlinha,* That color is TDF!!!!


----------



## gheaden

Great color; it really brings out the detail in your tattoo.  You make them look so lovely.


----------



## ashakes

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]
[/FONT]
   [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Thank you so much *scarlettsole, karwood, DulceVida, cllover, and julies*shoes!  I really appreciate all the lovely remarks.
*[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Karwood*, I&#8217;m sorry the Ginos didn&#8217;t work out for you.  Too bad the yellow wasn&#8217;t what we all expected. Just remind yourself that you have 2 other gorgeous pairs of the Ginos though!  This is a shoe that has definitely grown on me throughout the season and looks gorgeous on!  [/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Carlinha*, I love your new purchases!  The purple suede declics and turquoise suede decolletes are so vibrant. I wanted to get the turquoise ones too since I prefer decolletes, but I already had the ron rons I bought last November.  I did get the pink suede ones though from Jeffreys last week.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Lilmissb*, it&#8217;s too bad the Madame Claudes were too big for you.  The nude patent ones are gorgeous, but at least you have the leopard ones coming! I hope those work for you![/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Adeana*, the multi-pink python decollete 328 are gorgeous! I really love the pattern. I have that skin in they hyper prive and get tons of compliments.  I would keep the bigger size and place a pair of inserts in them. Trust me, your toes will thank you. It has been a while since you posted so did you end up keeping them?[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Mal*, the black glitter numero prives are stunning!!!  I knew you were waiting for these and they were well worth the wait!  I know this isn&#8217;t the chat thread, but I was lucky to meet mal randomly while shopping last weekend and she is so sweet!  I was taken aback b/c it was the first time I have ever met another TPFer. lol  Anyways, glad they arrived and hope you love them b/c they are beautiful on you![/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Naked*, yay you finally got them!  They are perfection on you!  A stunning pair to go with your hot legs!  Did you take the &#8220;Trash&#8221; out this weekend?   I know, I know&#8230;so cheesy! lol[/FONT]


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sumnboutme*, again love all the new purchases!  My favorites are still the fuxia Madame Claudes!  I&#8217;m kind of a sucker for anything pink and purple though. Haha  They all look beautiful on you so congrats![/FONT]


----------



## compulsive

*carlinha*, those are drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## adeana

Yes *Ashakes* I did end up keeping the larger pair.  They are so beautiful, I am so excited about them.

I think whenever I can, I will order two pairs even when I know my size, just to be able to choose the pattern on pythons and other patterned shoes.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha - wow, those are stunning!  I didn't realize how vibrant the color is.  They look fabulous on you!


----------



## callmelulu

Hello All!
I am newish to Louboutins, I have a pair of boots and a pair of Elodies from years and years ago but suddenly I decided to take the leap into the world of Simples so may I share my very first pair, Simple 100s in a distressed leather that's a pewter color though the box says Anthracite.  I purchased them at the CL store on Madison, they had the distressed leather in black too, also gorgeous!  I think 100mm is a little too high for me (I'm not used to high heels, always been pretty tall and never needed the height so never really wear higher than 2 or 3 inches) but  for these beauties I will learn how to walk again!


----------



## mal

^^^ Those are *stunning*, *lulu*!

Hi, *Asha*, thanks! That was just kismet 
 I was bad? at Saks today- Fuschia Suede Ron Rons put a spell on me... I also tried Nude Patent New Simples and put those on pre-sale too. Both are styles I hadn't really considered or tried on before but I love the Ron Rons, looovee the color, and I've really been wanting something in Nude Patent. Oh, they had the RR in Turquoise too- all size 38. I may not actually take the New Simples so if anyone wants those PM me and I will have my SA hold them for you!


----------



## rdgldy

*lulu*, they are beautiful!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for taking the time to go back through the pics *asha!*  And yes, looking forward to the leopards!!! 

*lulu* the goa leather simples are stunning! It wont take long at all before you're walking for hours in them! It's like riding a bike...  

*mal* are the fuschia ronrons a really bright pink? If so I might be tempted to get those too....


----------



## carlinha

*thoang, shoenoob, floridasun, adeana, naked, mal, lulabee, gheaden, asha, compulsive, and louboutinnerd*!!!  turquoise is definitely my color, especially when i am tan... it really suits my skin tone...

*thoang* - unfortunately this is the last size 36 they had... when i called today, the smallest size they had was 37... would that work for you?  did you call the boutique yet?


----------



## adeana

Ok, this has been a great week for my collection and a very bad week for my wallet.  I decided to "see" what NM had today and ended up with a pre-sale pair of burgundy petit rat
Got an email from NM that my pre-ordered oxblood pumps shipped too   They were supposed to ship mid July.
Based on *Mal*'s success at Saks, maybe a good thing I didn't stop in there too.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

callmelulu - congrats!  Those Simples are gorgeous!


----------



## mal

adeana said:


> Ok, this has been a great week for my collection and a very bad week for my wallet.  I decided to "see" what NM had today and ended up with a pre-sale pair of burgundy petit rat
> Got an email from NM that my pre-ordered oxblood pumps shipped too   They were supposed to ship mid July.
> Based on *Mal*'s success at Saks, maybe a good thing I didn't stop in there too.


I got those Oxblood pumps too- don';t know what they are, but they are coming...
Congrats!- what store had the Petit Rat? They have that "Vintage-Classy Lady" look I love! My wallet :cry:


----------



## natassha68

Wow, soo many new additions, love them all ladies , Congrats!!


----------



## brintee

These are sooo pretty!! Were they on sale?



callmelulu said:


> Hello All!
> I am newish to Louboutins, I have a pair of boots and a pair of Elodies from years and years ago but suddenly I decided to take the leap into the world of Simples so may I share my very first pair, Simple 100s in a distressed leather that's a pewter color though the box says Anthracite. I purchased them at the CL store on Madison, they had the distressed leather in black too, also gorgeous! I think 100mm is a little too high for me (I'm not used to high heels, always been pretty tall and never needed the height so never really wear higher than 2 or 3 inches) but for these beauties I will learn how to walk again!


----------



## callmelulu

brintee said:


> These are sooo pretty!! Were they on sale?



unfortunately, nope.


----------



## karwood

I am a over a week behind!!   

*carlinha, *your purple Declics and your turquoise Ron Rons are truly fabulous!!!
*lilmissb,* I do  love the nude Madame Claude, but it is too bad they did not fit.
*adeana, *love your python decollete. I think picking the larger size is the right way to go. Wear them well!
*mal, *BEAUTIFUL!!!
*callmelulu, *your Simples are very lovely.
*naked,* You got them!!! They look amazing on you! Congrats!
*sumn,*  WOW!!!!!! You were really busy shopping in May. I love all your new CLs!!!

I hope I did not miss anybody. If yes, please forgive me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks Karwood!! 

I'm just waiting for you to do a closet cleanout ... show twin


----------



## compulsive

*callmelulu* - I love your new simples!! That color is so pretty.


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> thanks karwood!!
> 
> I'm just waiting for you to do a closet cleanout ... Show twin


 
lol!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

karwood said:


> lol!


 
Just wait a couple months ... I need to replenish the funds


----------



## Alice1979

First pair of the sale... Python declic in burgundy.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ gorgeous, *Alice*!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *karwood*!  

love the declics *Alice*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *karwood!* Never fear, I'll get them again in the right size someday...:ninja: hehehe

*Alice* they're soooooo purty!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *surlygirl*, *sumnboutme*, and *lilmissb*. Here are some modeling shots, including my first attempt of L&A pose .


----------



## sara999

oh ALICE! those are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They look so good on you Alice!! I love them!


----------



## compulsive

My declics! I was too lazy to watermark hehe.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hurray!! Congrats Compulsive!! They good great on you!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'm not a big python fan but seriously *alice* you're making me want some!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Alice great first attempt at the signature *lovely* pose!!  

*compulsive* they look fabulous on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Alice.....there are no words!  They are amazingly beautiful!  I want to keep coming back and looking at them!

compulsive....yeah shoe twin!  They look STUNNING on you!  Congrats!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *karwood* I am really happy with the larger pair.  

*Alice* your python declics are amazing. 

*Compulsive* those look fab on you!


----------



## rilokiley

*Alice*- beautiful!!  They look gorgeous on you.

*compulsive*- I  the purple Declics... congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *sara*, *naked*, *madame*, *lilmissb*, *adeana*, and *rilo*.

*compulsive*, the purple declics look gorgeous on you.  purple.


----------



## carlinha

*alice* - declics AND python!  what is there not to love!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*compulsive* - YAY!!!  we are shoe twins, so glad you got them!!!


----------



## karwood

*alice, *I looooove your Python Declics!!!
*compulsive, *your purple suede Declics are fab!! Congrats!


----------



## compulsive

*Alice*, I love those pythons on you!

Thank you &  to *naked*, *lilmissb*, *LouboutinNerd*, *adeana*, *rilo*, *Alice*, *carlinha*, & *karwood*!

and for shoe twins!


----------



## **shoelover**

alice the declics are amazing..that purple is so yummy! congrats


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *LouboutinNerd*, *carlinha*, *karwood*, *compulsive*, and ***shoelover***.


----------



## lulabee

*Alice & compulsive*, They are both gorgeous!!


----------



## dbeth

Alice--WOW!!!! I absolutley love those python Declic's!! Gorgeous!!! I bet I end up putting them on my wishlist.


Compulsive---Beautiful purple Declic's! I am on a purple craze lately.


Carlinha---That color is TDF! Unbelievably gorgeous! Another pair of your gorgy loubies!!!!


----------



## techie81

*Naked*, ahhhhhhh I'm so jealous!!!!  I love that you got one with a cab...they're fabulous! Congrats!

*adeana*, those Decollettes are stunning! 

*sumnboutme*, love everything you got, especially the No Barres!

*Carlinha*, those Ron Rons are amazing on you with your skin tone. Wow, they pop!

*lulu*, love the Simples!

*Alice*, looooove the Declics on you. Wow!!!

*Compulsive*,  TDF.


----------



## thoang0705

My purchase for another pair didn't go through so I had to remind myself that I still have other shoes.  Fairly recent additions.

Beige Ambrosinas





Rose Gold VPs


----------



## lilmissb

^Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mal

*alice*, *compulsive* and *thoang*- totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

thoang - Ooooh, LOVE the Ambrosinas and the VPs - both are stunning!


----------



## karwood

*thoang, *your Ambrosinas and VPs are very lovely!! Congrats!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you again *lula*, *dbeth*, *techie*, & *mal*!

*Trang*, love your new purchases!


----------



## archygirl

Reveal time!!!!!!
Here are my two purchases from the NYC meetup--Red patent Lillian and blue suede Madame Claude


----------



## archygirl

Suede Madame Claudes, sorry for dirty mirror...


----------



## archygirl

More photos!


----------



## rdgldy

*Archy,* two fabulous styles-they look great on you!  I so love the Lillians in red, but I have to be good.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! Archy they are both gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Just gorgeous *archy!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fabulous Archy!!


----------



## archygirl

*rdgldy, jet, lil, and naked* THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was so excited to get home and see them, I ended class 1/2 hour early today. My feet were a bit swollen, so the Lillians looked a bit small but I know I will LOVE wearing them, maybe this weekend. *

rdgldy* the Lillians are awesome...the red patent is TDF


----------



## mal

Ohhh, *archy*, I like your taste in shoes! Both gorgeous but my first sighting of the suede Madames has left me breathless


----------



## carlinha

*thoang* - stunning!  i especially love the ambrosinas!
*
archy* - OMG!!!  i have trouble deciding which one i love best!!!  the red patent, or EB suede?!?!?!?  eeek!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Love the Lillians, *archy*!!


----------



## mal

carlinha said:


> *thoang* - stunning!  i especially love the ambrosinas!
> *
> archy* - OMG!!!  i have trouble deciding which one i love best!!!  the red patent, or EB suede?!?!?!?  eeek!!!



*eeek*? I'm telling you, we need a scream smiley! I would be using it a lot this week!


----------



## mal

These arrived from Niemans today-I didn't know what shoe they were exactly and I was curious about the color. I really didn't plan on keeping them, but I haven't decided yet. I LOVE the color (Oxblood); it is hard to capture. Very dark Vampy "red", metallic patent. It turns out they are the Piaf. I'm sure you guys know them but I've never seen em. How do you think they compare to Decoltissimos? I love the toe! It's an 85mm heel.


----------



## rdgldy

I think the decolts have a lower vamp and higher heeler.  I have to find a picture of mine and I'll post it.


----------



## rdgldy

Here they are:


----------



## mal

oh they are beautiful. Thanks, *rdgldy*. I would be more enthusiastic if the Piaf was a little higher. I think I tried on the Decolts once and found it hard to get a good fit- I don't remember. I really love the retro look of that long pointy toe. Do you have a modeling pic of the Decolt? I'm trying to decide if I should wait for something else, esp since I bought two Pigalles recently. BUT, I love the Oxblood! Help! (eeek)


----------



## rdgldy

These are my decolt slingbacks-I apologize for the dark picture.


----------



## scarlettsole

I'm WAY behind on this thread, just want to say that everyones new purchases are fab!! I esp. love the bright suedes = beautiful!!

I finally got around to taking a couple pics of my grey Triclos. I got them a couple weeks ago. I really like them and plan on wearing them with a Nanette Lepore dress I already have to my medical school's white coat ceremony. I say plan because my dress plans for this thing have already changed a couple times and it's not until August.


----------



## mal

rdgldy said:


> These are my decolt slingbacks-I apologize for the dark picture.


Thanks rdgldy! I just speed-read your collection- I see you love the pointy retro look too. Very nice collection  Any thoughts on the Piaf? Is Oxblood a color that CL has done before??? TIA


----------



## rdgldy

I love the piafs-I just have never gotten a pair yet.  I know the oxblood is current-*JH4200* bought the glitter ronrons in that color at the meet up.  I personally love the oxblood-I think it is very versatile and I love anything in the red family.

Glad you did a quick run through my collection, and thanks!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

gorgeous new additions *archy*!

i tried on the lillians today and wished they only looked half as good on as they do on you!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rdgldy said:


> These are my decolt slingbacks-I apologize for the dark picture.


 

those look really pretty and quite practical too!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i'm sure everyone has already seen these on my feet in the pics from the SF play day...  but it's nearly 3 months later and i finally own them!

my new Hyper Prive in Souffre!!!


----------



## julies*shoes

mal said:


> These arrived from Niemans today-I didn't know what shoe they were exactly and I was curious about the color. I really didn't plan on keeping them, but I haven't decided yet. I LOVE the color (Oxblood); it is hard to capture. Very dark Vampy "red", metallic patent. It turns out they are the Piaf. I'm sure you guys know them but I've never seen em. How do you think they compare to Decoltissimos? I love the toe! It's an 85mm heel.


 
Mal - I own the Piaf 85 as well as the Decoltissimo 85 (pics in my low heels album).  My Piaf is the version from last year and I think it has a longer toe on it that the ones you bought.  I really like your new ones!!!  My Piaf are similar to my Decoltissimos but have a shorter toe.  They heel is similar.  I love both of them.  I am sure you will be very happy with them!


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks ladies 

Fabulous shoes archy, scarlett, rdgldy, mal & melia!  Gorgeous colors!


----------



## cybergirl

can you tell me where do you buy the shoes


----------



## cybergirl

:d





moodysmom10 said:


> love the graffiti effect!!


----------



## mal

Thanks *julies* and *thoang*! I like the idea the lower heel is so easy to wear- why I could just throw them on tomorrow am and walk out the door! My Pigalle 100s wore down at the tip instantly and my cobble put a tap-? at the toe and I guess I should do that before I wear the Piafs. Have any of you had that done to your pointy shoes?


----------



## kuromi-chan

adeana, the python decolletes are gorgeous!

mal, love the black glitter NPs!

naked, finally, they're here!  ooh, and you got a nice pair!  they look fabulous on you dear!


----------



## kuromi-chan

carlinha, the turquoise decolletes are gorgeous on you!!  i'm so jealous!!  they were long gone by the time i got to Jeffreys.    oh well....but i got the turquoise ron rons!

lulu, i love the color of your simples!  so pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh WOW Alice!    your python declics are stunning!

compulsive, congrats on the purple declics!  such a pretty color!

thoang, the Ambrosinas and Rose Gold VPs look beautiful on you!

archy, congrats on your 2 new pairs!  the blue MCs are dreamy...

mal, that oxblood color is TDF!

scarlett, congrats on the Triclos!

melia, gosh girl, only you could rock those HPs!!  i love it!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous, gorgeous purchases everyone.


----------



## sunkist_baby

Congrats everyone on your new purchases!! 
Here are some of my recent additions:


----------



## sara999

stunning sunkist! glad someone snagged those fiorellinos


----------



## rdgldy

really lovely!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *sunkist*, congrats on all of them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice haul sunkist!! Love them all!


----------



## mal

wow, *sunkist* very nice! The Graffitis are 

*Kuromi*, thanks! How do you like the Ron Rons? I got the Pink- they are so comfy; not sure they are "edgy" enough...


----------



## lulabee

Good Lord you've all been busy bees!! Everyones new babies are gorgeous! *archy*, Those suede MCs are....


----------



## mal

My Pigalle 100s wore down at the tip instantly and my cobble put a tap-? at the toe and I guess I should do that before I wear the Piafs. Have any of you had that done to your pointy shoes?

Any opinions? Or is it better to vibram- I prefer not to do it to new shoes; feedback please...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful Additions Ladies!!


----------



## japskivt

My addition:


----------



## archygirl

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments! I may wear the Lillians out Friday evening, will post photos if I do in outfit thread. MCs are incredibly comfy and I am trying to conjure an outfit to wear them with....


----------



## surlygirl

*japskivt* - the Dillians are so pretty on you! congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you ladies for all of your wonderful comments.

I can barely keep up, so many gorgeous purchases.

*thoang*, the ambrosinas are TDF... love the rose gold VP too.
*archy*, sexy lillians, and the MC look beautiful on you.
*mal*, that color is beautiful, very rich.
*rdgldy*, decol sling look fabulous on you.
*scarlettsole*, love the grey triclos. 
*melia*, stunning HP.
*sunkist*, nice haul, love them all.
*japskivt*, wow... those dillians are divine.

Congrats everyone on their new additions.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hurray for Dillians!! They are so fabulous on yoU!


----------



## savvysgirl

I need chocolate!!!! Love the Dillians on you* japskivt*


----------



## lilmissb

*mal* love that oxblood colour! Wow!

*scarlett* I love the triclo style and it's on my hit list!!!

*melia* that souffre colour is really growing on me and I think I should get something souffre!!!

What a great haul *sunkist!

japskivt*  ! They're fabulous on you!!!

Well here's my contribution.

Pink Pigalles 100. I can't describe the colour on these it's fabulous! IRL it's like a hot watermelon colour. 

However, I don't think pigalles were made for my feet. not sure if I should size down again or if my feet just don't like pigalles. I think the low sides are not really that complimetary to my feet. I attached the pic rather than blowing it up as it's an ugly ugly sight....sorry!












Next are the current love of my lfe, Leopard Patent MC. The toebox is super squishy but I can stretch this as the length is perfect!

I do love the leopard patent but in my little conservative heart I do love the nude patent better in this style. *sigh* Don't get me wrong, I LOVE LOVE LOVE this shoe, just I want it in nude more....


----------



## immashoesaddict

OMG lilmiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 i love them! the piggys soooo HAWT.can you  heel grip it at all?


----------



## corsie

Loooove the new shoes *Lilmissb*! I hope you can make the Pigalles work for you - the colour is amazing! The leopard MCs are stunning too. What size did you get? And hmmm, you can always get nude decolletes....


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys* & *corsie!* 

I'm not sure if a heel grip will fix it. My toes seem to fall out of it. Like they're too wide for pigalles. I'm going to see what I can do thought before I totally give up. I think the side is too low though. We'll see...

With the MC it's best to stick to TTS so I got 35.5. I would get the nude decolletes but they don't have 35.5 and the 36 I tried had too much of a gap in it.  :cry: I tried London but they had sold out of their 35.5's....


----------



## savvysgirl

Were you thinking about me *lilmiss*  I didnt comment yet but i am going to now!! 

The piggies are beautiful, love them. I also prefer the nude MC's but the leopards are pretty too. Congrats.


----------



## carlinha

*jaskivt* - stunning!!!  the dillians look amazing on your skintone in that color 
*
lilmissb *- OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  swoon!  the pigalles are a yummy color... they're like watermelon.  but... you're right, the sides seem very low cut... i don't know what else to tell you since i am by no means a pigalle expert!  now as for the MCs... holy crap, you are making me want them!!!  why can't you keep BOTH the nude and leopard?!?!?  people have multiple VPs or other styles, i think if the MC style works for you, just go with it!


----------



## mal

*lilmiss*, the  Oxblood is good, eh? I think it just blew the Ron Rons out of my flock...

I love your new shoes. Give the Piggies a go, I sometimes feel the same, but my feet sort of settle in after a bit. A thin pad to keep your feet back might help. The color is AMAZING, and I think they look good


----------



## immashoesaddict

*lilmiss* , urm IF you decide to let the piggys go , def get the nude MC's!!!! and trust me alot of people have several pairs of one design.I'm going to shoot my self for posting this lol 

An example from my own closet ;

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1572981&l=4316c18d51&id=579393582  * one colour is missing from the pic *


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmiss--I see what you mean about the Pigalles.  In my experience, the vamp seems to be inconsistent (sometimes even between the same pair!) where you will find them lower on others and the toebox narrow/wider depending on the pairs at hand.  The ones that my feet do better in are where the vamp is not quite that low and wide.  I would not give up hope yet.  I would try half an insert inside the shoe.  The color is lovely on you!  As far as the MC, what, you conservative?  You in those HLs? If you can rock an HL, you can rock those leopard MCs!  If you do have to let your Pigalles go, maybe you can get the pink MCs?  Nothing wrong with multiples.


----------



## xegbl

immashoesaddict said:


> *lilmiss* , urm IF you decide to let the piggys go , def get the nude MC's!!!! and trust me alot of people have several pairs of one design.I'm going to shoot my self for posting this lol
> 
> An example from my own closet ;
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1572981&l=4316c18d51&id=579393582  * one colour is missing from the pic *



same here, if i can, I want to collect all the colours in Very Prive too (except for suede and satin...)!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ mmm VP in ever colour..only one can dream of *salivates*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Wow, this thread moves so friggin' fast!  

*archy* - the read Lillians are stunning!  I didn't really look too much at them since they are like the Dillians, but the red patent is mind-blowingly sexy and beautiful!  Now I want a pair!   That's not to mentione the blue MC - I love D'orsays and the color of those is TDF!  How do you find them to walk in?

*mal* - I love them!  I agree, the Oxblood is STUNNING!  And I loooove how they look with your jeans!

*scarlettsole* -The Triclos are gorgeous!  I am eyeing a pair on sale at NM right now - your pics are sooooo tempting me to get them!

*melia* - the HP look amazing on you!  Love, love, love the color!  So fun and springy! 

*sunkist* - OMG, you are on a roll!  I love them all, but espeically the leopard ernestas (I think I got that name right)!

*japskivt*...the Dillians look AMAZING on you!  The color is just perfect with  your skin tone!  Between you, Naked, and Jet, I'm wondering if it would be overkill to buy a second pair of Dillians in that color....

*lilmissb* - The Pigalles are lovely!  The pink color is perfect and so girly!  I love them!  And the leopard MC.... is all I can say....they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## archygirl

LouboutinNerd said:


> Wow, this thread moves so friggin' fast!
> 
> *archy* - the read Lillians are stunning!  I didn't really look too much at them since they are like the Dillians, but the red patent is mind-blowingly sexy and beautiful!  Now I want a pair!   That's not to mentione the blue MC - I love D'orsays and the color of those is TDF!  How do you find them to walk in?



The MCs are very comfortable to walk in, in fact, more so than the Lillians. They don't slide at all, and feel like nothing on your feet. I cannot wait to wear them out. As for the red, I was not all that inspired to get the Lillians when I saw them online in ivory and black...and then I spied the red patent, and well, I was in LOVE


----------



## lilmissb

Shoot, just lost all my writing!!

Thanks *savvys, carlinha, mal & Lav!* 

I know *carlinha*, show the leopard MC's to your bf and if he says get 'em it's a done deal!!!   

Oh don't you guys worry, the nude MC is still on my hit list. I will be getting them in the right size one day!!!

Thanks for the advice girls. I'm def going to give them a red hot go before giving up on them! It's annoying about that pigalle quirk *Lav*! I guess it's just a matter of finding a pair that really fit. I might need the MC in every colour....


----------



## LouboutinNerd

archygirl said:


> The MCs are very comfortable to walk in, in fact, more so than the Lillians. They don't slide at all, and feel like nothing on your feet. I cannot wait to wear them out. As for the red, I was not all that inspired to get the Lillians when I saw them online in ivory and black...and then I spied the red patent, and well, I was in LOVE



Argh....archy you are killing me!  I normally can't walk in heels as high as the MC without a platform, but I want them SO badly!  Especially after hearing that they are easy to walk in!  And those Lillians....I understand you being in love, becuase they are amazing!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thank you *sara999, rdgldy, savvy, naked, mal, lula, misty, alice, lilmissb, louboutinnerd*!!  

I sized down  ½ size on the pigalles and they fit PERFECT!  

The yellow satin Pompadouce are so comfortable!  I tried to look up some info on it but couldn&#8217;t find any!  I think there was once a discussion about confusion between the Fiorellinos vs. the Pompadouce&#8230;everyone else&#8217;s Pompadouce seems to have the same flower-type ornament whereas mine looks like a button with gemstones. Anyone know more about this?

*Lilmissb*, those pink pigalles are STUNNING!! I absolutely love the color!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sunkist!* Maybe I should get a pair of pigalles in 35 then to try it out. Expensive testing this!!!


----------



## corsie

*Lilmissb*, I'm about your size and I take a 35 in Pigalle 100s, 34.5 and occasionally 35 in 120s! My Pigalles are cut pretty low on the sides too and it does take some getting used to, but if you can walk in them without heel slippage it is all good!


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah the heel slippage might be the problem as I think they're still a bit too big. I'll play with them tonight and see what I can do.

Corsie I think you may be half a size bigger than me as you can take the 36 in nude decolletes whereas I need to 35.5. I think I need to size further down with the pigalle due to the shape of my feet?

Long weekend for Australian this week!!  No work on Monday!


----------



## rilokiley

So many beautiful purchases!

*sunkist*- what a haul!  I had those yellow peep-toes on my watchlist, but I wasn't sure if they would be too big.  I'm glad they went to a TPFer- they look great on you!  I'm not sure of the style name, but they are not the Fiorellino or the Pompadouce.  The Fiorellino is a slingback with a flower-shaped crystal brooch, and the Pompadouce has a button brooch.  Did these come with a box?  Hopefully someone will know the style name 

*lilmissb*- the leopard MC looks amazing on you!  and I love the pink Pigalle- sorry to hear they are not a perfect fit yet.  I do best with 1/2 size down in the Pigalle 100 as well.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *rilo!* Such a shame as hlp was selling her 35's but I thought they'd be too small for me!! Drats!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thanks *rilo*!  They came with the box and it says 'Yellow Satin' and 'Pompadouce'.  That's why I was so confused!  BTW, I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## mal

LouboutinNerd said:


> Wow, this thread moves so friggin' fast!
> 
> *archy* - the read Lillians are stunning!  I didn't really look too much at them since they are like the Dillians, but the red patent is mind-blowingly sexy and beautiful!  Now I want a pair!   That's not to mentione the blue MC - I love D'orsays and the color of those is TDF!  How do you find them to walk in?
> 
> *scarlettsole* -The Triclos are gorgeous!  I am eyeing a pair on sale at NM right now - your pics are sooooo tempting me to get them!
> 
> *melia* - the HP look amazing on you!  Love, love, love the color!  So fun and springy!
> 
> *sunkist* - OMG, you are on a roll!  I love them all, but espeically the leopard ernestas (I think I got that name right)!
> 
> *japskivt*...the Dillians look AMAZING on you!  The color is just perfect with  your skin tone!  Between you, Naked, and Jet, I'm wondering if it would be overkill to buy a second pair of Dillians in that color....
> 
> *lilmissb* - The Pigalles are lovely!  The pink color is perfect and so girly!  I love them!  And the leopard MC.... is all I can say....they look gorgeous on you!



*What she said*!

and, thanks *LNerd*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow sunkist!  you've been busy!  congrats on all your new additions!

mal, the Ron Rons are so comfy, huh?  you got the Fuchsia color?  ooh, i'm jealous!  i so wanted those!  i think they're very edgy!  a nice, bright POP of color!

japskivt, the Dillians look great on you!

lilmiss!  i love the color of your Pigalles!  so yummy!  and the leopard MCs look fabulous on you!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks kuromi!


----------



## aeross

Morning ladies

I found some pics from when Savvy and I met for the day. Here's some shots of most of our Louboutins meeting each other and also some YSLs 

You'll see my cat Tilly insisted on inspecting them too  and whose hand is reaching for a pair to play with


----------



## lilmissb

^Cute! Great photos and some fab shoes!!!


----------



## lulabee

*aeross*, I think it's adorable that you and *savvybaby* had a CL playdate!


----------



## aeross

Thanks *Lilmiss !*

*Lula* it was such fun that we have another lined up when we get some new additions

In fact there's a very mini one about to happen in 1/2 hr !

Watch this space for a new pic


----------



## lulabee

^^Have fun! Give eachother hugs for me!


----------



## lulabee

Black velvet Rolandos!


----------



## aeross

Those are gorgeous *Lula !*

I never know what I love more. Your shoes or your Legs !!

xx


----------



## lilmissb

^^So you're keeping them now? They look gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous Lula!  I'm loving the velvet more and more each time I see them on you!


----------



## lulabee

*aeross, lilmiss & LNerd*,


----------



## sumnboutme

aeross said:


> Those are gorgeous *Lula !*
> 
> I never know what I love more. Your shoes or your Legs !!
> 
> xx




ITA!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Looking back at all these pages makes me remember why I never come here, too much temptation!  You ladies make everything look good!


----------



## laureenthemean

THEY'RE HERE!  OMG, they are absolutely stunning IRL, I know why Jet couldn't let hers go even though they were too small.  These are a bit tight but I can get my foot in, so I think with a little bit of the sock trick and some wear, they will be perfect!  My pictures really do them no justice.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorrrrrrrrrrrrgeous *Laureen*. I LOVE them!!!!! They look stunning on you.


----------



## japskivt

archygirl said:


> The MCs are very comfortable to walk in, in fact, more so than the Lillians. They don't slide at all, and feel like nothing on your feet. I cannot wait to wear them out. As for the red, I was not all that inspired to get the Lillians when I saw them online in ivory and black...and then I spied the red patent, and well, I was in LOVE



The Lillians and MC's look so good on you. I want the MC's now!


----------



## japskivt

lilmissb said:


> *mal* love that oxblood colour! Wow!
> 
> *scarlett* I love the triclo style and it's on my hit list!!!
> 
> *melia* that souffre colour is really growing on me and I think I should get something souffre!!!
> 
> What a great haul *sunkist!
> 
> japskivt*  ! They're fabulous on you!!!
> 
> Well here's my contribution.
> 
> Pink Pigalles 100. I can't describe the colour on these it's fabulous! IRL it's like a hot watermelon colour.
> 
> However, I don't think pigalles were made for my feet. not sure if I should size down again or if my feet just don't like pigalles. I think the low sides are not really that complimetary to my feet. I attached the pic rather than blowing it up as it's an ugly ugly sight....sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next are the current love of my lfe, Leopard Patent MC. The toebox is super squishy but I can stretch this as the length is perfect!
> 
> I do love the leopard patent but in my little conservative heart I do love the nude patent better in this style. *sigh* Don't get me wrong, I LOVE LOVE LOVE this shoe, just I want it in nude more....



Thanks!

They both look amazing on you. I always find Pigalle's to be hit or miss in terms of fit.

I love the Leopard MC.. it is divine. Well, the MC is in general so if you'd rather have the nude, get the nude!


----------



## lulabee

*lilmiss,* They are both stunning! I looove the leopard MCs!
*laureen,* Gorgeous!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

laureen - I love them!!!  They look fab on you - so glad you can make them work!


----------



## snufflesjc

They're gorgeous Laureen, congrats!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss, laureen, lula*-I love everything!!


----------



## japskivt

Me too!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *savvys, lulabee, LNerd, snuffles, rdgldy*, and *japskivt*!


----------



## aeross

Laureen, I commented in your thread, but I LOVE the Sing Sings, so glad they are workable

Lilmiss, Great new additions, those Leopard MC's are stunning. I think that's another pair I now need 

I knew there was a reason I didn't visit this thread to often LOL


----------



## Alice1979

*lilmissb*, gorgeous... love the color of the pigalle and I hope they could work out for you somehow. The leopard MC look besutiful on you.
*aeross*, you have an amazing collection.
*lulabee*, the velvet rolando look stunning on you, glad you decided to keep them.
*laureen*, totally love the sing sing. They look gorgeous on you. I'm definitely putting this style on my wishlist.


----------



## lulabee

Thank you, *rdgldy & Alice*!


----------



## Nancy7

*Lula* - Stunning!  They look great on you.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *aeross* and *Alice*!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *Nancy*! Hey, I know of a certain '06 black Bal First they would look fab with!


----------



## **shoelover**

aeross loving the pics and the shoes are stunning!

Lula those rolando's are meant for you. Looking hot!

Laureen they look so yummy..& stunning!


----------



## lilmissb

*Laureen* they're FABULOUS!!!!

Thanks *japskivt*, *lula*, *rdgldy*, *aeross* & *Alice*!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *shoelover* and *lilmissb*!


----------



## karwood

*archy, *your blue suede MC are definitely my favorites of all the MCs!!! Your Red Lillians are gorgeous too!!
*mal, *I love the color! 
*scarlet, *your Triclos are very lovely!Congrats!
*sunkist, *WOW!! Great haul. All your CLs are beautiful!
*melia, *those HP in that color looks absolutely fabulous on you!
*japskivt, *GORGEOUS!!! Your Dillians look amazing on you!
*lilmissb, *I have to agree the sides of  pigalles seem to be cut too short, however I do like the color very much. On the other, your Leopard MC are totally fab and they do look beautiful on you!!
*lula, *absolutely beautiful!!! Hundred times more lovelier than in black suede!
*laureen, *your Sing Sing are definitely fun and fabulous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *karwood!*


----------



## sumnboutme

fab additions ladies!  
*
lilmissb*, you finally got your leopard mcs!!!!    congrats!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *sumn!* Yeah I did, thank goodness!!!!


----------



## scarlettsole

Thanks so much *thoang, kuromi, Alice, lilmissb, louboutinNerd, *and *karwood *!!! 

WOW!! There's been a lot of activity on this forum lately! Some really great purchases.

*japskivt* those dillians look great on you! I really love that style but I definitely can't pull it off ... draws too much attention to my big ol' soccer calves! lol 

*Laureen *those shoes are AMAZING! I absolutely love them what a great find! Congrats!! 

*lilmissb *I don't think the pigalle looks bad on you ... maybe you'll like them better after you wear them a few times. That color is lovely! I love the MCs too. That's one of my favorite styles. I'm with everyone else who said there's nothing wrong with keeping those AND getting a nude pair. 

Oh man *lulabee *those shoes are beautiful! I'm glad you decided to keep them they look great on you! You have such fab legs!!

I just got a pair of shoes I bought on ebay from a wonderful (great, fabulous ... any positive adjective you can think of insert here! ) tpfer early last month. She helped me out by having a couple things fixed for me by her cobbler before sending them. I'll have to post pics tomorrow because the camera is not cooperating at the moment. I'm so excited about them!! Ok I need to go to bed I'm rambling. yikes.


----------



## kuromi-chan

laureen, the Sing Sings look great on you!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*laureen* , now i know why *JSG *love them soo much.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *karwood, sumn, scarlett, kuromi*, and *imma*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *scarlett!*


----------



## Itz1997

I Love love love the leopard ones!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Posting new photos of my entire CL collection as it stands after May 2009

*Photos1-3*: 
*Back row*:Formentera 100 pink, Brigitte Trash espadrilles, Dk Brown VPs, leopard patent Pigalle 70, camel Decollete patent 868, black criss cross ?, black patent ?, fuxia suede fontanette, black Lastic bootie, black patent Differa.
*front row*: Trash Mules, brown suede loafer, cerise kid Helmut, rose gold Passmule, black net Pigalle 70, white kid lace up, 
*front*: black lova wedge
*Photo 4*: Turquoise suede Ron Ron, blue suede Madame Claude, red patent Lillian, nude patent Coxinelle, pewter Gattaca, Leopard patent Open Clic, leopard pony hair Sabotage, black velvet/fur Dickinsera mule


----------



## sara999

LOVE them archy! are you pigalle 70s comfy? i'm watching a leopard 70 pair right now


----------



## archygirl

karwood said:


> *archy, *your blue suede MC are definitely my favorites of all the MCs!!! Your Red Lillians are gorgeous too!!



Thank you so much, *karwood*!


----------



## archygirl

sara999 said:


> LOVE them archy! are you pigalle 70s comfy? i'm watching a leopard 70 pair right now



Yes, but I had to stretch out the toe box. The net pigalles are much more comfy because the fabric gives more.


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *shoelover, karwood & scarlett*! I'm glad you like them!


----------



## lilmissb

Great collection *archy!* So jealous of the nude coxinelles!!! I should have snapped those up when I had the chance!!! In my size of course!


----------



## laureenthemean

Love the collection, *Archy*!  Very colorful and unique!


----------



## rdgldy

*Archy*, you have so many unique and beautiful styles.  You know I adore your cerise helmuts.


----------



## kuromi-chan

what a beautiful collection archy!!  i love the fishnet pigalles, am searching for those myself...


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> *Archy*, you have so many unique and beautiful styles.  You know I adore your cerise helmuts.



If I ever decide to part with them, I will know where to go...


----------



## archygirl

kuromi-chan said:


> what a beautiful collection archy!!  i love the fishnet pigalles, am searching for those myself...



I found them at a consignment shop...they pop up periodically on the bay too.


----------



## Itz1997

My Collection:-












Obviously it's not quite as big as some of yours, but it's a start!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, I'm a bit late to the party but your pigalles & MCs are fantastic!! I see what you mean about the sides of the pigalles being too low though - it's a gorgeous colour but if your toe's gonna come out of it then there's really not much point in keeping this 'cos it's only going to end up sitting in your cupboard collecting dust. As for the MCs I think it's fantastic for sprucing up otherwise plain outfits. Nudes come in so many styles that it's not necessary to get it in the MCs.. that's just my opinion though.

*archygirl*, you have an amazing array of styles & colours! I especially love your red Helmuts!!

*Itz1997*, it may be just 2 pairs but not only is it a start but the pythons are incredible!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Archy, you have such a nice varied collection. I LOVE the red helmuts - HOT!

Itz, my collection isn't much bigger (only five). Nice pairs. You gotta start somewhere


----------



## lilmissb

*Itz1997* - great start!

Thanks *lilflo!* It's never to late to compliment!!  I plan to wear the leopard MC with white jeans!!! Watch out for outfit pics!


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, I'll keep my eyes peeled! I saw the MCs here in the local boutique & I know I wouldn't be able to pull them off (plus BF doesn't like animal prints) so I shall live vocariously through you!


----------



## lolitablue

*Lauren*, congrats on the Sing Sings!!

*Arch*, you must be proud of your awesome collection! The Differas are amazing!!

*Itz*, welcome to this obsession!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

itz1997, you're off to a great start!  i love the pythons!


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> *lilmissb*, I'll keep my eyes peeled! I saw the MCs here in the local boutique & I know I wouldn't be able to pull them off (plus BF doesn't like animal prints) so I shall live vocariously through you!



I'm sure you could!!  I'm not a big fan of animal prints either but something about them just draws me in.


----------



## lilflobowl

^aaahhhh!! You are trying to suck me in! *not reading this post* I'm dilemma-ing whether or not I should get the magenta declics that's available on BG in my size..


----------



## evolkatie

my ban breaker.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Adorable!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *lilflo!!!* 

*Katie* they're adorable!!!! I can see why you broke your ban for those!


----------



## lilflobowl

*evolkatie*, very nice!

*lilmissb*, I'm really going to be on a ban! I'm in the midst of an online chat with BG's SA to get the declics!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Nice! I like declics. I've given up on shoes almost and concentrating on Bal.


----------



## lilflobowl

good on ya! Bals are addictive too you know!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love them Katie!


----------



## Nancy7

lulabee said:


> Thanks *Nancy*! Hey, I know of a certain '06 black Bal First they would look fab with!


 

*Lula* - I know one you can borrow
*Lilmissb* - Gorgeous additions!!!!  Congrats!
*Itz* - Pythons are TDF!!!!!  I'm a huge fan!


----------



## rdgldy

lilflobowl said:


> ^aaahhhh!! You are trying to suck me in! *not reading this post* I'm dilemma-ing whether or not I should get the magenta declics that's available on BG in my size..



Get them!

*Itz*-very nice!
*Katie-*lovely new addition


----------



## mal

I can't keep up here!
*lula*- glad you kept the Rolandos! so pretty!
*lilmiss*- I know what you mean about animal prints but the MC just looks great in Leopard! And they look so good on you...
*archy*- I like your collection alot! Those Dickensera are sooo sweet!
*laureen*- those are really amazing!
*evolkatie*- too cool!
*Kuromi*-thanks, I love the RonRons, they are Rose Indien Pink, they really pop and I agree with you they are kind of edgy and VERY feminine! I love the Turquoise too. Having some trouble with DH at the moment over my shoes and was going to sacrifice them as a peace gesture, but I DON'T THINK SO! They are too pretty 
*itz*, welcome to the CL life!


----------



## lilflobowl

rdgldy, I did!!!!


----------



## jancedtif

I love everyone's new additions!

*evolkatie* what are your new babies?  Sing Sings?  Miss boxe?


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *mal*, I'm glad I kept them too!
*Nancy,* You seriously got a great deal on that bag! I'm on the lookout for one myself!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Nancy* & *mal!!!*


----------



## Itz1997

Evolkatie, those are great ban breakers! Totally worth breaking the ban for! lol. Seriously though, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh katie!  they look great on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Itz1997- love your collection!  You couldn't have picked two more beautiful shoes to start your collection with!

evolkatie - Wow!  Love them! Totally worth breaking the ban for....


----------



## Nieners

Wowzers... so many beautiful shoesies up here, I am in heaven  
These are my new ones, peacock Declics, can't wait for them to get here!
And I am so excited, that I already wanted to post a picture 
When they finally get here, I'll def. come back with a lot of pictures of them. 







Pretty, no?   
*Is in love. Hubby? Who needs a hubby when you have these ladies on your feet?*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous! I love the peacock color!


----------



## archygirl

Nieners said:


> Wowzers... so many beautiful shoesies up here, I am in heaven
> These are my new ones, peacock Declics, can't wait for them to get here!
> And I am so excited, that I already wanted to post a picture
> When they finally get here, I'll def. come back with a lot of pictures of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty, no?
> *Is in love. Hubby? Who needs a hubby when you have these ladies on your feet?*



Cannot wait to see modeling photos, they are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

*Neiners*, I've always loved the peacock colour congrats!!!


----------



## Chins4

Arrived home from a week in the country to find a Fleabay purchase waiting for me  They are a little big (guess the suede must have stretched) but wearable with pads. 

Please excuse scrubby legs and the mess in the background - BF had just 'unpacked' which apparently means emptying your entire suitcase onto the floor


----------



## lilmissb

^Great buy Chins!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

YAY!! They look gorgeous *chins*. Congrats. 

BTW, do i spot a pair of pants in the background


----------



## Chins4

^LOL they are actually socks  BF seems to have sock drawer/floor blindness


----------



## floridasun8

Those gray decolletes are beautiful!!!   I can never find anything good in my size on ebay    lol


----------



## Nieners

Thank you *naked*, *archy* & *lilmiss*





*Chins*, they're so pretty!


----------



## cllover

Very pretty, *Chins*!  LOL, men!


----------



## compulsive

A quick picture in my Lillians I received last week. Debating if I really love them or not hehe.


----------



## foxycleopatra

compulsive said:


> A quick picture in my Lillians I received last week. Debating if I really love them or not hehe.



Gorgeous!  Are these white patent or white leather?


----------



## karwood

_*archy*, you have a very beautiful collection. _
_*itc, *welcome!! Both of your CLs are great choices_
_*evolkatie, *what a fabulous find!! They are definitely worthy of  breaking your ban_
_*chins, *absolute perfection!!! Your decolletes looks stunning on you! Congrats!_
_*compulsive, *I think they look beautiful on you. The color of the shoes looks amazing next to your skin tone. I think these are keepers!_


----------



## lilmissb

*compulsive* I think they're keepers!


----------



## mal

*chins*, sweet shoe!
*compulsive*, KEEP!


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *foxy*, *karwood*, *lilmissb*, and *mal*! I will keep these for sure!

*foxy*, they are leather.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

compulsive said:


> A quick picture in my Lillians I received last week. Debating if I really love them or not hehe.


 

love them!  i think they look great on you!


----------



## archygirl

compulsive said:


> A quick picture in my Lillians I received last week. Debating if I really love them or not hehe.


Yes, almost shoe twin (I have them in red)! They look awesome


----------



## LouboutinNerd

compulsive said:


> A quick picture in my Lillians I received last week. Debating if I really love them or not hehe.



compulsive - I love them!  Keep!  Keep!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## lolitablue

I just received my highly coveted and UHG Lace VPs.  

So excited!!!


----------



## scarlettsole

Congrats *lolitablue *they look wonderful on you!!


----------



## floridasun8

Wow *Lolita*!  Those are sooo pretty!  I love the lace CLs!  Congrats!


----------



## mal

*Lolita*, I'm excited for you too! That shoe is stunning on you- congrats!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *Scarlett*, *FloridaSun* and *Mal*! They are truly amazing!! I tried them on this morning at work and even the older ladies were drooling over them! Now I know why I wanted a pair so bad!!!


----------



## lilmissb

lolita they look fab on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lolita, another fabulous pair!  you are making me so jealous with all your great finds!  :greengrin:

compulsive, the Lillians look amazing with your skin tone!  i say KEEP!  

Chins, the gray Decolletes are a fab find, and look awesome on you!  

Nieners, congrats on the peacock Declics!  i love that peacock color!


----------



## rilokiley

*compulsive*- they look great on you!

*lolita*- congrats on getting your UHG!  I LOVE them!!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *lilmissb*, *kuromi* and *rilo*!! You ladies are so sweet!!


----------



## Itz1997

Lolita, I have a serious case of shoe envy right now!! They're gorge!!!


And compulsive, the White lillians, I simply have to have a pair! Amazing!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Compulsive*, they really do look lovely on you! 
*
Lolita*, YAYAYAYAY, they arrived. Shoe twins!! They are one of my favourite pairs ever. Stunning.


----------



## surlygirl

*compulsive* - I think the Lillians look amazing on you! Wow!

*lolita* - congrats on your UHG. They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## lolitablue

savvysgirl said:


> *Compulsive*, they really do look lovely on you!
> *
> Lolita*, YAYAYAYAY, they arrived. Shoe twins!! They are one of my favourite pairs ever. Stunning.



Thank you, *Itz*!! They feel great, too!!

And *savvys* to you!!


----------



## lulabee

*neiners*, They are breathtaking! Love the color!
*Compulsive*, Just gorgeous!
*Lolita*, They are beautiful, so elegant!


----------



## japskivt

compulsive said:


> A quick picture in my Lillians I received last week. Debating if I really love them or not hehe.



You have to keep them! They look amazing!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lolita - Congrats!  Your UHG are stunning and look beautiful on you!


----------



## compulsive

THANK YOU &  *melia*, *archy* (we can be fraternal shoe twins), *LouboutinNerd*, *kuromi*, *rilo*, *Itz*, *savvys*, *surly*, *lula*, & *japskivt*! I will be keeping these thanks to all of you

*lolita*, congrats on your UHGs! I love the lace!


----------



## cllover

*compulsive*, loving the Lilians!  *lolitablue*, congrats on getting your UHG!  Lace VPs are so pretty!


----------



## carlinha

*compulsive* - you MUST keep those lillians, they look amazing on you!!!

*lolita* - congrats on your UHG!!!  they are so gorgeous, you're making me regret not getting the pair on EBay that was my size!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *surly, lula, Loub, compulsive, cllover* and *carlinha* (we could have been shoe twins again)!! 

I was _*lucky*_ and now I am very _*grateful*_ that I got them!! They make me smile, a lot!!


----------



## Alice1979

*lolitablue*, the lace VP are absolutely gorgeous on you. They're my HG too... I just need to find them...


----------



## Cerina

OMG, lovely new additions everyone! I've been away for a while, and I've really enjoyed the last 15 pages or so!! Congrats to everyone, so many rare and gorgeous shoes!


----------



## lolitablue

Alice1979 said:


> *lolitablue*, the lace VP are absolutely gorgeous on you. They're my HG too... I just need to find them...



*Alice*, having it on my signature really helped!!  You should put it there!

*Cerina*, thanks! I see that we are twins, too!!


----------



## rdgldy

A little slow in posting, but here are my black suede rolando boucles:


----------



## surlygirl

love them, *rdgldy*!!! They look fantastic!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* surly*!


----------



## Alice1979

lolitablue said:


> *Alice*, having it on my signature really helped!! You should put it there!
> 
> *Cerina*, thanks! I see that we are twins, too!!


 
 Really? That's a great idea.


----------



## compulsive

*rdgldy*, those were made for your feet! i love those!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* they're fabulous! I love that style. Are they comfy?


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *compulsive* and *lilmissb*.  They are extremely comfortable!


----------



## floridasun8

I havent seen that style before, but love them *rdgldy*!  Very pretty!


----------



## mal

gorgeous, *rdgldy*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Pink Suede Ron Rons =)


----------



## rdgldy

thanks* ma*l and *florida*!
*olms*,  I love the pink suede ronrons!!


----------



## lilmissb

Glad you kept them mal!


----------



## kuromi-chan

rdgldy, the Boucles look fantastic on you!  

olms, love the pink Ron Rons!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, the black rolando boucles look gorgeous on you.
*oo_let_me_see*, love the color of the ron rons and they're so pretty.


----------



## karwood

*lolita, *your UHG are exquisite!! They look beautiful on you!
*rdgldy, *your Boucles looks very lovely on you. Congrats.
*OLMS,  *your ron rons are very pretty.


----------



## japskivt

*rdgldy* - The Rolando Boucles look so good on you
*oo_let_me_see* - I am loving that bubblegum pink - they are so cute!


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy*, Love love love the R.Bs!!! Husband says they look very Parisian!
*E*, The suede Ron Rons are TDF! OMG that color is stunning!


----------



## lulabee

Look what came today!!!!


----------



## compulsive

*lula*, you look AMAZING in everything you put on!


----------



## scarlettsole

Oh *lulabee*, those look great on you!! I love the shape of that shoe and the print is beautiful!


----------



## karwood

*lula,* absolute perfection! They look amazing on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lula,* the pigalles are stunning!
thank you* lula, karwood, kuromi, alice* and* japskivt*.
*Lula,* tell your husband they make me feel very parisian!!


----------



## Alice1979

*lulabee*, sexy heels... you look hot.


----------



## jancedtif

Ooooo *Lula*!  Fantastic!


----------



## danae

My fabulous sparkly princess shoes  
They run tts, I got them in my usual CL size.


----------



## danae

Some modelling pics.


----------



## lilmissb

*OLMS* nice ronrons! I love them on you.

*lulamilf* fabulous as always!

*danae* they look awesome!!!


----------



## mal

*Lula*, they are great! Love your trademark Pigalle pose  and your daughter's cake matches her princess dress 
*Danae*- VERY pretty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh wow lula!  those leopards look so hot on you!

danae, congrats on the Champus!  i love the sparkle!


----------



## floridasun8

*danae*...those champus' are gorgeous!

*lulabee*....love the pigalles!  Congrats.


----------



## kuromi-chan

my Devas are here!  my Devas are here!  







...and...Specchio Dillians!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers kuromi! They look HAWT on you!!!  Loving the devas.


----------



## mal

Wow *Kuromi*- so hot, especially love the Devas on  you...


----------



## rdgldy

Kuromi, they are stunners~~


----------



## crnklbn

i love the Devas on u Kuromi!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilmiss, mal, rdgldy, crnklbn*!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you lilmiss, savvy, floridasun, nieners, cllover, karwood, mal & kuromi,


----------



## danae

Thanks everyone
Kuromi both new pairs look amazing on you and fierce with the sparkly leggings! I have a very similar pair from Zara. I like it because the glittery flecks are such smaller than American Apparel.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lulababy*, looooove Pigalles on you so much. They are definitely your style. 
*
danae*, the colour on those Champus are stunning. 

*kuromi*, you know im JEALOUS over your Devas! I definitely definitely want them although they might not look as hot on me as they do you. I think i'll get these at the London meet next month! Congrats on both pairs girlie.


----------



## lilflobowl

lookie what finally came in the mail!! I've been waiting for these babies for 2 weeks!


----------



## lilmissb

^  They look FAB on you! Are they comfy?


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *lilmissb*!! They're actually not too bad - I went +0.5 from my usual size & I found that the toebox is just nice. Now I just have to get used to walking around in 120mms


----------



## mal

*lilflobowl*: fabulous! I love your pics and I wish I could wear those. Congrats


----------



## lilmissb

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *lilmissb*!! They're actually not too bad - I went +0.5 from my usual size & I found that the toebox is just nice. Now I just have to get used to walking around in 120mms



Won't take long


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *mal*!! I'm sure you could wear these, just pair them with a whip & have hubba at your beck & call!!

*lilmissb*, I'm not so sure... I'm a bit of a klutz! I could be walking perfectly normally in my 85mms & suddenly my ankle will decide to just give way for the heck of it. Very unglam but who cares! I will master the strut.... eventually!


----------



## dreamdoll

V, they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*J*, I still can't believe it was sent to the wrong address though!


----------



## lilmissb

Just clutch you man!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*lilmissb*, you have to meet him to know he ain't Mr. Gentleman, he'd probably look at it, want to wear it, then scold me for not being able to walk properly! dreamdoll met him before & well.. I'll let her share her first impression!


----------



## dreamdoll

lilflobowl said:


> *lilmissb*, you have to meet him to know he ain't mr. Gentleman, he'd probably look at it, want to wear it, then scold me for not being able to walk properly! Dreamdoll met him before & well.. I'll let her share her first impression!



lol


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehehehe!!! That's hilarious. I think your man and mine would probably get along!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm sure they would! But the good thing about my bf is that he loves shopping as well & can never resist a good deal. His shopping motto is "no 30% discount? No buying! Minimum is 30%!" so when I told him I got shoes on less 40% he was saying it's a good deal although I never told him what the remaining 60% meant in absolute terms


----------



## lilmissb

^Good tactic!!! I fully approve. Maybe I can use this on mine. Oh wait, he knows what they cost already ush:


----------



## lilflobowl

^try it on the next bag/shoe & let me know how it goes! Now I'm tempted to buy a whip just for the fun of it


----------



## lilmissb

LOL! He already knows how much the bag is. I'm too honest. But at least he told me he wouldn't harrass me anymore for buying stuff!


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you danae!  yes, i like how the leggings give it a little more "fierceness" !  

savvys!  please be my shoe twin and get the Devas!  and what are you talking about?...every pair looks amazing on you!  

lilflo, congrats on your Lillians!  they look great on you!


----------



## rilokiley

*kuromi*- yay!  I'm so glad you got the Devas.  I remember seeing them on you at the Saks meet up and thinking, "wow, she can really pull those off... I hope she buys them!" not knowing it was you yet.  Anyway, congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ aww, thanks rilo!


----------



## mal

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *mal*!! I'm sure you could wear these, just pair them with a whip & have hubba at your beck & call!!
> 
> *lilmissb*, I'm not so sure... I'm a bit of a klutz! I could be walking perfectly normally in my 85mms & suddenly my ankle will decide to just give way for the heck of it. Very unglam but who cares! I will master the strut.... eventually!


 Oh, I *would* wear them and do that  but I'm one of those that sadly can not wear the Rolando style


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, so many gorgeous additions since last time I checked!!

*Lula,* those shoes are so you!!

*Danae,* congrats on your beauties

*lilflobowl*, they are beautiful! Your picture made me want them!

*kuromi*, awesome new pairs!


----------



## Sharkbait

My recent little budding collection.   There'd be more, but I've made some stops at Lanvin, Chanel, Burberry, etc along the way. 

















No modeling pics of the other two, as I bought those a while ago-- before I was really active on this board.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice collection *Sharkbait!*


----------



## lulabee

Thanks for all the lovely compliments my loves! 
*Kuromi*, Those are seriously sexy sexy!!! I love them with the leggings!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *lolita* and *lula*!  

sharkbait, your collection is coming along quite nicely!


----------



## meggyg8r

Nice collection, Sharkbait! I understand the need to branch out every so often too


----------



## lilflobowl

*mal*, that's ok 'cos you can still get the whip!!

*kuromi-chan*, thank you! your new additions are totally TDF, & I think you look fantastic in the Devas!

*lolitablue*, thanks! So are you going to get them? You should!

*Sharkbait*, what a well-balanced collection of CLs you have!


----------



## Alice1979

*Sharkbait*, very nice collection, every pair is gorgeous.


----------



## Sharkbait

Ok, ladies, I've posted my collection and had two of you ask if my VPs are fake and where I got them.  Now, I'm paranoid!  I bought them in the store at NM at Tyson's Galleria. Did I get screwed????  They feel the same as my other CLs.  (All bought at NM Tysons and the Lillians online last week.)

I'm sort of freaking out here.


----------



## laureenthemean

Sharkbait said:


> Ok, ladies, I've posted my collection and had two of you ask if my VPs are fake and where I got them.  Now, I'm paranoid!  I bought them in the store at NM at Tyson's Galleria. Did I get screwed????  They feel the same as my other CLs.  (All bought at NM Tysons and the Lillians online last week.)
> 
> I'm sort of freaking out here.


I thought the curve of the shoe looked kind of weird, but it might just be the angle of the picture.


----------



## Sharkbait

laureenthemean said:


> I thought the curve of the shoe looked kind of weird, but it might just be the angle of the picture.



I'm going to take pics this weekend, but seriously, if you guys say they are not authentic...how do I handle that with Neimans?


----------



## laureenthemean

Sharkbait said:


> I'm going to take pics this weekend, but seriously, if you guys say they are not authentic...how do I handle that with Neimans?


The more I look the more I think they are authentic, especially if you got them at NM.  I didn't mean to make you paranoid, sorry about that!  They just seemed kind of off to me at first glance, and I was sure you wanted to be sure.  IF they are fake, we can deal with it later.


----------



## savvysgirl

I have to confess i thought they didnt look authentic either but* laureen* could be right about it being the angle. The curve and the peeptoe dont look right. I have my fingers crossed they are authentic, especially if they were purchased from NM. Dont panic just yet


----------



## Sharkbait

Ok, I'm going to take more pics this weekend, take a deep breath and go from there.  Thing is, I don't even have a NM near me to go to compare.  I think I'm going to order another pair from NM online, compare the two and if I have to, drive 2 hours to Charlotte, show them the comparison, the receipts and tell Mr Neiman and Mr Marcus to stuff it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I'm sorry Sharkbait. I didn't mean to cause you a panic attack! 

I don't think you should do anything rash until we can see pics of the shoes. It could just be the angle of the photo you took


----------



## Kamilla850

Kuromi - the devas are stunning on you.  I am in love   Do you have any issues with tying them in the back?  That was what stopped me from trying them on, but seeing how incredible they look on you, I am going to try these on for myself.  Enjoy your beautiful new additions.


----------



## karwood

*danaes, *your Champus are very lovely!
*kuromi, *WOW!!!!!! The Devas and the Specchio Dillians look totally fierce on you!!
*lilflobowl, *your Lillians look fabulous on you. 
*sharkbait, *a very lovely collection. I love your camel Rolandos


----------



## Nieners

They got in 
More pictures in my thread about them (proud as a peacock) but I promissed to post a picture here of them!


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful! I LOVE peacock


----------



## Alice1979

*Nieners*, gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Neiners!!!


----------



## YaYa3

gorgeous, *neiners!!!*


----------



## lolitablue

*Nieners*, this picture did capture the actual peacock!! You got a pair of beauties there, congrats!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you lilflo, Kamilla, and Karwood!  

*Kamilla*, i love my Devas!    but they do test my patience (which i really have very little of!  ) when putting on and taking off!  i have to tell myself to calm down during the process, before i go nuts and rip them off my feet!  i think they're worth it though!

*Nieners*, congrats on the Peacocks!  such a lovely color!


----------



## Alice1979

kuromi-chan said:


> my Devas are here! my Devas are here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and...Specchio Dillians!!


 
 How did I miss this? Omg, both pairs look spectacular on you, and I definitely think the Devas are made for you. The specchio Dillians are divine too.


----------



## carlinha

OMG *kuromi*, amazing purchases as usual!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *Alice* and *carlinha*!  :kiss:


----------



## cllover

Sharkbait said:


> Ok, I'm going to take more pics this weekend, take a deep breath and go from there.  Thing is, I don't even have a NM near me to go to compare.  I think I'm going to order another pair from NM online, compare the two and if I have to, drive 2 hours to Charlotte, show them the comparison, the receipts and tell Mr Neiman and Mr Marcus to stuff it.


 I agree it might just be the angle of the photo - it's unlikely that NM would send out fakes.  Post some more pics, and hopefully we can reassure you it's fine.


----------



## cllover

Beautiful additions, *Kuromi* and *Nieners*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

kuromi, LOVE the Devas!


----------



## scarlettsole

WOW *Kuromi *the Devas look great on you!! * Nieners *that color is beautiful! Declics are so one of my favorite CLs, I just LOVE the shape of the shoe!! 

My DF and I took a little trip to the Columbus OH Saks yesterday!! I checked out a bunch of CLs! Unfortunately none of the sale shoes were my size. It wasn't that big of a deal because only one pair really blew me away so I wasn't too sad. My DF did end up getting me a pair of none sale shoes!! I don't have time to post pics now but I will get to it tomorrow. I'm going to try to get a collection thread started ... hopefully! It's so crazy that I have SEVEN pairs now! Not a big collection by any means but I started off in March talking myself into one pair for graduation. After that I was hooked!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *cllover, OLMS, scarlett*!


----------



## satinchic20

C:\Users\Mia\Desktop\n518010113_6269776_2169253.jpg


----------



## satinchic20

I don't know how to put a picture of Louboutin.but i really like this.is there anyone saw?


----------



## Nieners

Thank you *Savvy*, *Alice*, *lilmissb*, *YaYa*, *Lolita*, *kuromi* (lovely purchases too!), *cllover*, *scarlett*! You are all so lovely and kind 

*satinchic20*,
if you post a post, go advanced and on the bottom you can manage attachments. When you click on that, you can select a file from your computer and upload it to the forum. Another way: upload it on www.tinypic.com for example, then post the link between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 here. HTH!


----------



## satinchic20

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=r93690&s=5

hERE it is I really want to find this.they are beautiful.right) ???
Nieners thank you SO MUCH


----------



## lulabee

^^Aren't those the Marni shoes?


----------



## Bag Fetish

lulabee said:


> Black velvet Rolandos!



Sorry couldnt get past the HOT Legs...


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ it's hard for a lot of us in here too!


----------



## lulabee

LOL, you are both too sweet! I can't get past my dirty mirror!


----------



## justkell

i posted this to entice the bilbao procrastinators in the deals chat thread so i thought i might as well post them here...my fave CLs of the moment, camel bilbaos, enjoying Chelsea Handler


----------



## surlygirl

they are soooooooooooooo cute, *justkell*!


----------



## justkell

^^^ thank you! and don't forget so freakin comfortable too! i was in them for hours yesterday and shopped in them for a couple hours on saturday, soooooooo sooooooo comfy!


----------



## lilmissb

Kell, they're gorgeous!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

God I love the Bilbaos!!!!!! I would love them in nude patent or gold... but all that seems to be around now is black patent and red patent!  I think my wedge obsession is spiraling out of control..


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ NM has them in gold, *meggy*! The nude/camel patent is pretty, too! I have to resist the wedges. I have to think of several outfits that would not be complete without the Bilbaos. Would that be justification enough?!

*justkell* - and they're comfy?!! you can wear those with so much! they look fabulous!


----------



## meggyg8r

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ NM has them in gold, *meggy*! The nude/camel patent is pretty, too! I have to resist the wedges. I have to think of several outfits that would not be complete without the Bilbaos. Would that be justification enough?!
> 
> *justkell* - and they're comfy?!! you can wear those with so much! they look fabulous!


 
I know they have them in gold... but in size 11! That does not help me! 

You can wear the Bilbaos with tons of outfits, seriously.  And yes, they are very comfortable--the high platform totally offsets the high wedge!

ETA: Oh man, NM has the Bilbaos in gold in a 39 which I could make work... okay, they are NOT on sale, NOT on sale.. must keep telling myself this.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ hold out for sale wedges, *meggy*! There's a vote going on in the CCLO right now. lol.


----------



## Alice1979

*kell*, bilbaos look very nice on you.


----------



## justkell

thanks everybody! and i didn't get my bilbaos on sale either, but they're definitely worth the full price. They pretty much go with everything. I wear them as much as possible. So easy to walk in. They're not heavy at all. Ladies if you can get this shoe, do it!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ and they are hard to find. NM did a store wide search for the black Bilbaos in my size, and they were completely sold out. Get'em while they're hot!


----------



## rdgldy

I just scored a pair of black patent bilboas at my local thrift shop, unworn, for $200.  I am surprising my daughter with them.  They will be her first will post pictures tomorrow when she isn't around!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

What a STEAL!!!  Congrats rdgldy!  And where is this thrift shop, I wanna go!


----------



## sara999

rdgldy what a fabulous mom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

She deserves it!


----------



## lilmissb

rdgldy said:


> I just scored a pair of black patent bilboas at my local thrift shop, unworn, for $200.  I am surprising my daughter with them.  They will be her first will post pictures tomorrow when she isn't around!!



That is a totally gorgeous thing to do! Can you be my mum? Well my second one anyway cos I love my mum but to have a mum that buys me CL's....  !


----------



## rdgldy

Rest assured this will not be an ongoing thing!! The next pair will be for college graduation in December.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

You are an awesome mom *rdgldy!!! *


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, what an amazing deal, and most importantly, what an amazing mom you are. I'm sure your daughter will love them.


----------



## surlygirl

*rdgldy* - that's awesome! are you and your daughter the same size? you may create another CL lover!


----------



## Nancy7

rdgldy said:


> I just scored a pair of black patent bilboas at my local thrift shop, unworn, for $200. I am surprising my daughter with them. They will be her first will post pictures tomorrow when she isn't around!!


 

SCORE!!!!!  Your daughter has a great Mom!!!


----------



## YaYa3

awww, so sweet, *rdgldy.*  they might have been a steal, but they were STILL $200!  you are very kind and generous!


----------



## julies*shoes

YEAH!  My new silver python YoYos arrived today from Saks.  I think they are actually bronze, not silver though.  They look the same color as the VPs that some of you got from the Boutiques called Bronze. They really change colors in different light.  I love them!!! They best part is they were on sale and the NY store didn't charge me any sales tax!


----------



## floridasun8

^ Those are gorgeous julie!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Julie*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## mal

Oooohhh delicious *julies*shoes*! I love how NY does that- it's so nice to save that little bit!


----------



## kuromi-chan

julies, the python yoyos look amazing on you!  i was contemplating a pair myself...

rdgldy, what a fabulous find!  i'm sure your daughter will be thrilled!


----------



## immashoesaddict

rdgldy YOU ARE AN AWSOME MUM!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*rdgldy* - you're such an amazing mom!  your daughter is very lucky

*julie* - those yoyos are totally to die for!  congrats!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

a little birthday present to myself...  one of like, 6 or 7   i was hoping a couple of them would arrive today, but they didn't...  and since i purchased these from a lovely tPFer, i was lucky enough to have her make sure they arrived at just the right time!

my black patent clichy!!!  




thank you, my lovely louboutin angel!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

here's a slighty better pic...  but on a phone, nonetheless


----------



## lilmissb

*Julie* they're GORGEOUS! I need some python!

*Melia*, wow nice clichys. Great timing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

they look fab on you melia!


----------



## hlp_28

Congrats julies, they are gorgeous !! Wish I can find it in my sz !!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new buys everyone. 

Hope you had a good birthday *melia*. I think you need to start a collection thread soon


----------



## rdgldy

*Melia*, they look amazing, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## crnklbn

the clichys look awesome on u melia!


----------



## Alice1979

*Julies*, stunning python yoyos, they're beautiful on you.
*Melia*, love the clichys, they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *melia*! Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## mal

Beeyootiful, *melia*!


----------



## adeana

Just stunning *Melia*!   And a big happy birthday!


----------



## brintee

Beautiful Melia Happy Bday!!


----------



## EmeraldStar

Melia, those Clichys are perfect!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thank you *lilmissb*, *kuromi*, *rdgldy*, *crnklbn*, *Alice*, *lula*, *mal*, *adeana*, *brintee*, & *EmeraldStar*!!!

thanks for the kind words, my clichys and i really appreciate them and thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## melialuvs2shop

savvysgirl said:


> Hope you had a good birthday *melia*. I think you need to start a collection thread soon


 
thank you *savvys*!!!  the clichys made it perfect!!!  as for a collection thread...  see...  what had happened was...  :wondering


----------



## kuromi-chan

my last pair from the sales - *Rose Indien Suede Ron Rons*







...and my fabulous ebay find - *Black Jazz Mad Marys*!


----------



## rdgldy

kuromi-congratulations on the new finds.  I love them both!!


----------



## mal

Great scores, *kuromi*! They look great. I got the Ron Rons too- don't you love the Pink Suede?


----------



## meggyg8r

kuromi!!!! those MMs are TDF!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*kuromi!* Wow!!! Love them both, great score on the MM's! Now if only I could find them in cream patent


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the pink ron rons!


----------



## lilflobowl

whoaaa! *kuromi-chan* those ron rons are uber pretty & congrats on the MMs!!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

My current collection:


----------



## bagmad73

Fantastic collection *Blueberry*!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*Blueberry12*, you made good choices with your CLs; love them!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Bagmad73  &  Lilflobowl!


----------



## Alice1979

*kuromi*, love the ron rons. They are lovely. The Mad Marys are stunning on you too. Big congrats on your fabulous find.

*Blueberry*, your collection is amazing. Love the pythons and the boots.


----------



## Blueberry12

Alice1979 said:


> *Blueberry*, your collection is amazing. Love the pythons and the boots.


 


Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

kuromi-chan said:


> my last pair from the sales - *Rose Indien Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my fabulous ebay find - *Black Jazz Mad Marys*!


 


Both pairs are beautiful!


----------



## moshi_moshi

kuromi-chan said:


> my last pair from the sales - *Rose Indien Suede Ron Rons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and my fabulous ebay find - *Black Jazz Mad Marys*!


 
yay shoe twin!  glad you got them.  and i am lovinggg those mad marys


----------



## crnklbn

kuromi - both look stunning on u!!
Blueberry - amazing collection!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy, mal, meggy, lilmiss, naked, lilflo, Alice, Blueberry, moshi*! for your kind words!

mal, yes, i do love the pink!  it's so pretty, and i'm much more of a pink-y kink of girl!  

lilmiss, i hope you find your pair soon!

blueberry, your collection is stunning!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thank you *crnklbn*!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*Blueberry*- i just love your collection!  i love each and every single pair!  

*kuromi* - congrats on the new finds!!!  i just got my MM yesterday after a looong wait.  but oh how i'd love to be your ron ron twin too!


----------



## kuromi-chan

aww, thanks melia!  i can't wait to see what your new purchases are!!


----------



## rilokiley

*rdgldy*- how sweet of you!  I'm sure your daughter will love them.  I can't wait to see pics!

*melia*- I love the Clichys   They are gorgeous on you.  I just wore my nude Clichys for the first time this week and want to get them in more colors 

*julie*- the python Yoyos are stunning!

*kuromi*- beautiful!!  I know how much you like pink- the Ron Rons look great on you.  And the Mad Mary is such a great find... congrats!


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo*, I am going to hide them in her closet right now-she will be home tomorrow!!


----------



## rdgldy

Here are the shoes-they are so cute!!


----------



## meggyg8r

YAYYYYYYYY, rdgldy!! Aren't they freakin' fab??!??!?!


----------



## rdgldy

*Meggy,* yes they are-but they are 2 sizes too small for me-but my daughter had tried them on and they were gorgeous on her-she is going to be so surprised-this is almost AS good as buying CLs for me!!!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *rilo*!  

*rdgldy*, your daughter is going to be so delighted!  you're such a great mommy!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* they rock! I bet her face will light up with so much happiness when you give them to her.

*Blueberry* you have quite a few for a short period of time! Love it though.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rilokiley said:


> *melia*- I love the Clichys  They are gorgeous on you. I just wore my nude Clichys for the first time this week and want to get them in more colors


 
thank you *rilo*!  i wore them today for the first time...  don't you just love them???  they're somewhat understated yet so effin sexy!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

here's my something sparkly...





burgandy glittart ron ron...  1st pair of ron rons ever!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

and here's my something hairy...





pony hair leopard rolandos!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your new additions *melia*!  i especially love the glittarts!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

kuromi-chan said:


> congrats on your new additions *melia*! i especially love the glittarts!


 
thank you *kuromi*!  they're about a half size too big but... i must. make. them. work. ush:


----------



## lilmissb

what great additions melia!


----------



## meggyg8r

rdgldy said:


> *Meggy,* yes they are-but they are 2 sizes too small for me-but my daughter had tried them on and they were gorgeous on her-she is going to be so surprised-this is almost AS good as buying CLs for me!!!!!!


 
I'm so excited for you and her. What a GREAT present! And I'm sure they look gorgeous on her!! They are very flattering shoes and soooo comfy!! You'll have to let us know her reaction. She'll be floored!


----------



## meggyg8r

melia, I love ALL things glittart--your ron rons are great!!!! I love the pony hairs too, yum!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*rdgldy* - those bilbaos are fabulous!  your daughter is going to be so excited!  i tried them on in gold and it was hard to put them back!

*melia* - love your new additions!!  like meggy i love glittart too!  and the pony hair are fun!


----------



## rilokiley

rdgldy said:


> *rilo*, I am going to hide them in her closet right now-she will be home tomorrow!!




ooh, I love it!  You have to tell us what she says when she sees them!





melialuvs2shop said:


> thank you *rilo*!  i wore them today for the first time...  don't you just love them???  they're somewhat understated yet so effin sexy!!!




Yes- they are one of my favorite pairs now!  hehe I kept looking down at my feet alllll day   I really want the Clichy in red patent now   Congrats on the glittart Ron Rons and the leopard ponyhair Rolandos!  I can't wait to see some outfit pics with the Rolandos- I bet you'll rock 'em!


----------



## lilmissb

^*rilo *so do I! I really want a pair of shoes in red patent...but I'm not sure which style.


----------



## Alice1979

*Melia*, love the glittart Ron rons and the pony hair rolando. They are gorgeous. Congrats on your new additions.


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> *rdgldy* - those bilbaos are fabulous! your daughter is going to be so excited! i tried them on in gold and it was hard to put them back!
> 
> *melia* - love your new additions!! like meggy i love glittart too! and the pony hair are fun!


 
moshi, I think you're my long lost shoe loving twin.  We seem to like all the same stuff!  Oh! And we're even the same size!


----------



## rilokiley

lilmissb said:


> ^*rilo *so do I! I really want a pair of shoes in red patent...but I'm not sure which style.




Clichy!   I love this style so much.  They fit perfectly right out of the box, and no heel grips needed finally!

Are you a 36?  Keep an eye out for a 36.5 or 37 for me


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy*, I love them! You are such a sweet mama! Your daughter will be thrilled!
*melia*, OMG! I love them both!!


----------



## brintee

My new addition, I am in love   Ew and sorry for the feet my pedi appt. is in an hour lol, Thank God!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ I LOVE THEM!  I have my zebra on today!  Makes me want to get the leopard now!! haha


----------



## moshi_moshi

meggyg8r said:


> moshi, I think you're my long lost shoe loving twin. We seem to like all the same stuff!  Oh! And we're even the same size!


 

tee hee i know!  if you lived closer we'd have to go shoe shopping together!


----------



## brintee

*Melia*, I love the Ron Rons!


----------



## moshi_moshi

brintee - did your tigresse come with a dustbag?  that's two pairs of wedges i bought that have not come with them.


----------



## brintee

They are so pretty! Seriously, I dont know what I was thinking when I sold them when I got them before!



moshi_moshi said:


> ^^ I LOVE THEM! I have my zebra on today! Makes me want to get the leopard now!! haha


----------



## brintee

No they didnt come with one, The first time I got them they didnt either, then I asked on here about it and someone said that wedges dont come with them. Thats dumb though, I like my dustbags!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oooo ok... i was wondering if that had just been coincidence.  i even called the place where i got my barcelonas and i think they are giving me one anyway


----------



## brintee

^^Ooh nice! I didnt get a dustbag with my Dillians from Hirsh either and it annoys me, but im too lazy to email Penney about it lol


----------



## savvysgirl

Love the leopards *Moshi*. I will have a pair of zebras one day soon. 

Not all CL's come with dustbags. Mainly espadrilles/wegdes but no harm in requesting one. I got 2 with my Bow T's today.


----------



## Alice1979

*brintee*, love the leopard tigresse. They look stunning on you.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Alice *


----------



## moshi_moshi

savvy - i'm going to have to restrain myself from calling/e-mailing anyone about the leopard i am loving the zebras!

yeah i called the one place i got my wedges they said they would give me one and i haven't bothered with nap as i don't think they would?


----------



## savvysgirl

Sorry .. i thought it was* moshi* who was modelling the leopards! They look great on you *brintee*.


----------



## brintee

^^Lol. Thanks *Savvy*!


----------



## sara999

i'm satisfied 100% with my zebras, i can't wait till my ankle heals so i can wear them, i only got to wear them once before spraining my ankle. heal faster dammit!

and savs any word yet on your zebra quest??? you could totally exchange the bow-t's an djustify the zebras even at full price!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here's my new addition! Sorry for the horrible pics ...but I must say these are probably one of the comfiest pair of CLs I own! I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked,* they're fabulous!  Where did you find the fuschia?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Neiman Marcus! On Sale!  Should have waited for the second cut but ah well .. I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

Can't blame you for not waiting-I know you really wanted them.


----------



## adeana

Amazing *Naked*.  They look great on you!


----------



## lulabee

*brintee*, I love them!!! I seriously need these!
*naked,* They are gorgeous! that color is TDF!


----------



## lilmissb

rilokiley said:


> Clichy!   I love this style so much.  They fit perfectly right out of the box, and no heel grips needed finally!
> 
> Are you a 36?  Keep an eye out for a 36.5 or 37 for me



Yeah I think I am, although there is a huge gap in the back and I'm not sure it's a half size or full size gap....  the only way to find out is to buy it!!!! I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## lilmissb

*brintee* fabulous, they suit you!
*
naked! *Oh my, great colour and they look so comfy actually. I remember trying on the VC and they were quite comfy.


----------



## moshi_moshi

naked those are amazing, the color is tdf!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*brintee*, congrats on your leopards!!

*naked*, ooh i love the fuchsia!


----------



## meggyg8r

*brintee*, I love them!  KEEP THEM THIS TIME!!! 

*naked*, GORGEOUS! I've never seen them in that color before!!!


----------



## Nancy7

*Naked* they are GORGEOUS!!!!  Love the color!!
*Brintee* - LOVE them!!!!  They look great on you!!!  YAY...another shoe twin....how many sibblings do we have now...quintuplets, sextuplets or Octuplets???


----------



## heiress-ox

*Naked -* those VC's in fuschia are TDF - love the colour - I wish I had seen them too!

*Brintee* - those tigresses look lovely on you - I'm glad you got them - they look really comfy too

*Melia* -your new additions are definitely stunners - love both of them equally!


----------



## Nancy7

*Congrats Melia*!!!!  I love your hairy CL's......shoe twin!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

YAYAYAYAYAY, they are finally on your feet* naked*! Gorgeous.
*
sara*, i still havent decided what to do with the Bow T's yet. I'm stuck!!! I'll post piccies here soon and then perhaps you can help me decide!


----------



## Chins4

Those look fantastic on you Naked - the colour really pops with your skintone


----------



## sara999

wow naked i had no idea they came in all fuchsia suede! chins is right, it looks great with your skintone.

and savs i expect pics now!


----------



## rdgldy

Update on my daughter's shoes-she was so excited and she LOVES them!!


----------



## adeana

rdgldy said:


> Update on my daughter's shoes-she was so excited and she LOVES them!!


That was such a sweet and generous gift!  Can you get her to post modeling pics?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> Update on my daughter's shoes-she was so excited and she LOVES them!!


 
YAYAYYAYA!!! You ROCK *rdgldy!!!*

*Thanks ladies..I'm loving VCs now!!!    *

*Savvy*, POST PICS!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^YAY!!!! I bet she was so stunned by your wonderful gesture.


----------



## surlygirl

*brintee* - the leopards look great on you. makes me want them, too, but I am going to enjoy my zebras first!

*naked*!!! love, love, love the pink suede VCs on you! they look amazing! I need something in that fuxia suede!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ Yes, you do *Surly!*


----------



## brintee

Thanks *lula, lilmiss, kumori, meggy, nancy, heiress, surly*! 
Dont worry Im def. keeping them this time, I wore them out last night and they were sooo comfy!!


----------



## rilokiley

*brintee*- The Tigresse wedges look great on you!

*naked*- Gorgeous!  The color suits you very well.

*rdgldy*- yay!  I'm glad to hear your daughter loves them.


----------



## Elsie87

My latest additon:


_Black nappa Lillians_


----------



## kuromi-chan

yay *rdgldy*!!  oooh, yea...will she take some modeling pics for us?

*Elsie*, the Lillians look great on you!


----------



## adeana

They look great *Elsie*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous new additions everyone!!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous* Elsie!*


----------



## rdgldy

So pretty,* Elsie*!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## Alice1979

*Naked*, love the fuschia VC. They look gorgeous on you. Congrats.

*Elsie*, congrats on the black Lillians. They look amazing.


----------



## rdgldy

My daughter's modeling pictures of the bilboas!!  I only wish they were my size.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Those are gorgeous!! What a lucky lucky girl!


----------



## adeana

rdgldy said:


> My daughter's modeling pictures of the bilboas!!  I only wish they were my size.....



Tell her she looks lovely!  What a nice gift!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, they look gorgeous on her. You're an awsome mom.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, ladies.


----------



## sara999

you're such a great mum. tell your daughter she looks lovely


----------



## lilmissb

She looks awesome in them *rdgldy!*


----------



## carlinha

*naked *- congrats on finally getting the right pair!!!  they look stunning on you, and you are making me want them soooo bad!!!  and i totally agree with you... i think the VC is one of the comfiest styles out there!

*rdgldy* - you're the best mom ever!  they look great on your DD!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## meggyg8r

rdgldy said:


> Update on my daughter's shoes-she was so excited and she LOVES them!!


 
 Hooray!!! But, really, how could she NOT love them?!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Elsie*, they are TDF, of course!!  They look fab on you.

*rdgldy*, They look amazing on your daughter!!!! She is so lucky to have a mom like you who appreciates awesome shoes


----------



## savvysgirl

*rdgldy*, can i be your daughter please?  They look great on her. Im glad she loves them!


----------



## hya_been

Rdgdly were the bilbaos a surprise?  They are gorgeous!  It's too bad you two can't share shoes.  Are her feet bigger, mine are a full size and a half bigger than my mum's!

Ps. where'd you find them?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Rdgldy - you are THE SWEETEST mom ever!  You daughter looks fabulous - I love that you are starting her CL collection!


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> My daughter's modeling pictures of the bilboas!! I only wish they were my size.....


 
they are so cute!! makes me want them more!  and i am banned!

what a wonderful mom to buy her daughter cls!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* even though they don't fit you, you can look at your precious daughter wearing them, and still feel happiness!  i don't know if i'm generous enough to to buy CLs for my daughter.  you are obviously a very loving mother!  they look fabulous on her.


----------



## cllover

*Naked*, the VCs look amazing in fuschia!


----------



## karwood

*WOW!!!* Lots of new and beautiful CLs!!  I have some serious catching up to do........

*neiners, *your peacock suede Declics are very beautiful! Love the color!
*justkell, *your Bilbaos are so cute and perfect for this summer!
*rdgldy, *what a lovely gift for your daughter!! I am so happy she loved them and they look lovely on her!
*julie, *your python yoyos looks amazing on you! Congrats!
*melia, *Happy Belated Birthday!! All your new additions are beautiful. I absolutely loooove your pony hair leopard print Rolandos!
*kuromi, *what a fantastic finds!! I absolutely love your Mad Marys!!
*bluberry, *you have an amazing collection of CLs!
*brintee, *your Tigresse are totally fierce! 
*naked, *your fuschia VC looks absolutely perfect on you!!
*elsie, *Congrats on your Lillians! They look fabulous on you!


----------



## savvysgirl

One of my new lovelies .. *black satin Bow T* 

Still have the Browns tag on when i took the pics i wasnt sure if i was going to be keeping them! I dont know why i didnt love them at first as they are a beautiful shoe.


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy,* they are wonderful!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh savvy they are so pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

Here are my new wedgies (Tiburons), compliments of a wonderful TPFer!!  I have some gold in my life that will hold me over until I get my Barcelonas!!


----------



## rdgldy

They are very cute, *Meggy*!!


----------



## sara999

oh i like those meggy!! very nice!


so savvs have you changed your mind?


----------



## adeana

*Savvy* - sooo lovely!  They look great.

*Meggy* cute!  They look really comfy, I would imagine you can wear them everywhere.


----------



## lilmissb

*savvys* they look totally fab on you, sorry you returned them 

*meggy* what fabulously cute wedges!


----------



## mal

*savvy*, they are so sweet, feminine and sexy 
*meggy*, that is a really cute summer shoe!
*naked*, I  those in the Fuschia suede!

everyone is doing well with spring/summer purchases


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *rdgldy*, *sara*, *adeana*, *lilmissb*, and *mal*!

They really are perfect for summer and the wedge is pretty low which makes them ridiculously comfy. I'm going to wear them to work tomorrow to test them out


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks everyone for the comments on the VCs!! 

Sadly, they are going back ... it's like toes gone wild in those babies! I don't feel secure


----------



## rdgldy

Oh, *Naked*-so sorry!  I know how much you loved them!


----------



## meggyg8r

awwww naked!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thats ok ... many more pretty pairs of shoes in this world ... like Barcelonas!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *naked*, sorry to hear that!  LOL at the toes gone wild though!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Karwood*!

Beautiful *Savvy* and *Meggy*!


----------



## guccigirl2000

here are my latest pair!! I picked them up over the weekend. LOVE them, so comfy!! I have a wedding to go to this weekend so am going to try and wear them.

I only had a sec to throw on the shoes and take pics, so sorry if the pics aren't great!


----------



## crnklbn

^^ soooooo gorgeous!!! congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Great score guccigirl!


----------



## JuneHawk

kuromi-chan said:


> my last pair from the sales - *Rose Indien Suede Ron Rons*



Be still, my heart!


----------



## kuromi-chan

aww, thanks *June*!    nice to see you around, how are you dear?

*guccigirl*, don't you love the Devas!?!  they look great on you!

*naked*, so sorry to hear the VCs aren't working out!    but at least that's more $$$ towards a pair you're truly in love with!

*meggy*, i love those little gold wedges!  so cute!

*savvy*, congrats on the Bow-Ts!  they fit you perfectly!

*rdgldy*, your daughter looks fab in those wedges!  you're such an awesome, hip mommy!


----------



## heiress-ox

*GucciGirl* I absolutely ADORE your devas!!! they look stunning on you - congrats!

*Kuromi* - The Ron Rons & that colour = TDF - gorgeous


----------



## guccigirl2000

thanks everyone!!

and *Kuromi* LOVE the color of your ron rons


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thank you *heiress* and *guccigirl*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *rdgldy, meggy, sara, adeana, lilmiss, mal, brintee & kuromi *

*sara *&* lilmiss* .. Yep, changed my mind! Typical savvy. For some reason it took me a while to love them but now i do and are definitely staying 

*guccigirl*, love the Devas. A pair in black will be my next purchase!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you brintee and kuromi!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^YAY! You kept them* savvys*!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*meggy*, im sorry .. i forgot to comment on your new wedgie, oops i meant wedges! Wedgie queen 

*lilmiss*, yes the love kicked in and i thought how can i return them?!! I dont know when i'll get the chance to wear them but im happy playing with them for now!


----------



## meggyg8r

hehe it's okay Savs! I think that should be my Officer Title in the FB group


----------



## savvysgirl

Wedgie queen for sure!


----------



## Blueberry12

My current shoe collection:


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Very nice Blueberry!

guccigirl- love the Devas!  they look stunning on you!

Kuromi - love the ron rons!  the color looks great with your skin tone and is perfect for summer!


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thank you *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## Blueberry12

LouboutinNerd said:


> Very nice Blueberry!


 


Thanx.


----------



## karwood

*savvy, *your satin Bow T's look absolutely fantastic on you!
*meggy, *your Tiburones are pretty!
*naked, *awww! that is too bad! They  looked perfect on you and I truly did not see any "toes gone wild" in your modeling pics.
*gucci, *you are totally rockin in your Devas!! Congrats, they are gorgeous!
*blueberry, *you have a very lovely collection!!


----------



## Sharkbait

My collection ** New & Improved**-- which is done for a while!  Not enough for it's own thread.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay!!! Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Sharkbait- *You have a great collection


----------



## brintee

Beautiful collection *Sharkbait*!


----------



## mal

Good work, *sharkbait*!


----------



## cllover

*Sharkbait*, were you the one with problems with the VP before?  How did that turn out for you?  They look great now!    Loving your collection!!!


----------



## Sharkbait

cllover said:


> *Sharkbait*, were you the one with problems with the VP before?  How did that turn out for you?  They look great now!    Loving your collection!!!



Yes! Hence the new and improved. 

Neimans took care of me - big time!


----------



## kaeleigh

Great collection *Sharkbait*!


----------



## cllover

YAY so glad they took care of that!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you, *Karwood*!!

*Sharkbait*, love the updated collection!!!!


----------



## karwood

*sharkbait, *you have a very lovely collection!


----------



## Alice1979

*Sharkbait*, gorgeous collection... lots of beautiful colors and styles.


----------



## lilmissb

loving the group shots *Sharkbait & Blueberry!!!*


----------



## rdgldy

*Blueberry* and *Sharkbait*-very lovely collections!


----------



## Sharkbait

Thanks *MissQ, mosher, mal, kaleigh, meggie, karwood, alice and rgdldy lilmiss, cllover!*  I think I will post my own collection thread, to include the indiv. modeling pics of each style.  And....well...because it's fun!


----------



## savvysgirl

*sharkbait*, im so glad you managed to sort the VP problem out. Did they notice they were fake straight away? Lovely collection.


----------



## Sharkbait

savvysgirl said:


> *sharkbait*, im so glad you managed to sort the VP problem out. Did they notice they were fake straight away? Lovely collection.



Yeah, I didn't even have to go there.  I called, explained to them what I think had happened, sent them photos and they explained it happens occasionally.  Credited my account and sent me a brand new pair!


----------



## bagpunk

blueberry! i want your blue and pollack python!!! 



Blueberry12 said:


> My current shoe collection:


----------



## savvysgirl

Sharkbait said:


> Yeah, I didn't even have to go there.  I called, explained to them what I think had happened, sent them photos and they explained it happens occasionally.  Credited my account and sent me a brand new pair!



I'm very pleased for you and i'm sorry it happened in the first place


----------



## natassha68

Sooo many lovely additions !!, I can't keep up lol


----------



## lulabee

rdgldy said:


> My daughter's modeling pictures of the bilboas!! I only wish they were my size.....


 Aww they look lovely on her!!!


----------



## lulabee

*savvybaby*, veeeery hot!
*sharkbait,* I love your collection, just beautiful!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

sharkbait - looooove the collection!  Every single one is TDF!  So glad you got the VP issue worked out!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bagpunk said:


> blueberry! i want your blue and pollack python!!!



bagpunk - not sure of your exact size but I know you have small feet - mushroom city has a pair of NS in Pollack, but they are a size 34
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## bagpunk

louboutinnerd, thanks! but i am a 36-36.5
thanks again though!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

bagpunk said:


> louboutinnerd, thanks! but i am a 36-36.5
> thanks again though!



Shoot, sorry bagpunk, thought it was worth a shot!!


----------



## bagpunk

LouboutinNerd said:


> Shoot, sorry bagpunk, thought it was worth a shot!!


 
definitely!


----------



## cllover

Posted these in my thread but here they are again!    I'm so happy about these.  I sent the pigalles 120s I had on their merry way to a new owner and got these in their place!


----------



## rdgldy

*cllover-*they are gorgeous!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*cllover* - congrats!  those are TDF!!!


----------



## Alice1979

cllover, they're absolutely gorgeous. The color is simply TDF.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*cllover*, the LGs are beautiful!


----------



## ceseeber

*Cllover*, what a fabulous pair of new shoes! Congrats!!


----------



## savvysgirl

I LOVE the colour on these beauties. Congrats


----------



## Chins4

cllover said:


> Posted these in my thread but here they are again!  I'm so happy about these. I sent the pigalles 120s I had on their merry way to a new owner and got these in their place!


 
Love, love, love that colour! Congrats cllover


----------



## cllover

Thanks for the lovely compliments, *rdgldy, melia, Alice, kuromi, ceseeber, * *savvys* and *Chins*!!


----------



## lilflobowl

these just in, Magenta Declics!


----------



## adeana

^ WOW!  Love those, they look terrific on you too!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *adeana*!!


----------



## carlinha

*cllover* - i love the blue satin LGs!!!  they look stunning on you!

*liflobowl* - damn, you are making me want magenta suede declics also (and i already have the purple ones! ush


----------



## lilflobowl

*carlinha*, I say... GET THEM!!!!!  The colour is even brighter in real life - when my bf saw them he exclaimed "OOOOOHHHHHHHH!!!! Those are nice shoes!!!!"

*cllover*, I just noticed your LGs; that is an awesome shade of blue! Very nice!


----------



## crnklbn

lilflobowl said:


> these just in, Magenta Declics!



stunning!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

aw thanks *crnklbn*!


----------



## cllover

Love the magenta declics, *lilflobowl* - shoe twin!  

Thanks, *Carlinha*


----------



## lilflobowl

**to being shoe twins, *cllover!*


----------



## rdgldy

*lilflowbowl-*they are stunning on you!


----------



## rdgldy

My UHGs are here-they are truly amazing in person.  Big hugs to a special TPFr that alerted me to them.  All the way from Germany-here they are:


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl*, gorgeous!!  Glad you got them!!


----------



## adeana

Those are amazing on you *rdgldy*!  I have to say they weren't a style I would have picked, but after seeing your modeling pics.... they are stunning.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Adeana*-I have been wanting these forever, and I thought I would never find them.


----------



## lilflobowl

whoa *rdgldy*, those castillinas (?) are hot hot hot hot hot!

thanks *J*! they're a bit snug so I've tried stretching them out a bit. Hopefully a few more socks nights will help.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazing *rdgldy!!!!!* I'm dying! They are so gorgeous!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, girls! These new additions are amazing!!

*cllover*, what can I say? LG are one of my favorite pairs ever! In that color, you scored!!!

*lilfofbowl*, love that color on you! An inspiration for a future purchase for me! Beautiful!!

*rgdldy*, congratulations on getting your UHG!  I bet you are walking on clouds with your babies!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilflo*, gorgeous declics!

*rdgldy*, O.M.G.!!!    those Castillanas are sooo damn sexy!  they look amazing on you!  congrats on your UHG find!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilfo, naked, lolita, kuromi*- thank you!  I am in love with them!  I have wanted them forever and even placed a SO for them in nude patent, but Paris cancelled it after 3 attempts!  So slightly used is fine with me.


----------



## adeana

Ladies,

I will skip all the reveal suspense, but here are modeling pics of my new Bretelle Strass.  

So I need your advice on whether I should keep these.  I was on a ban, which ended when these came up on the Outnet.  I would like a pair for cocktail parties and such, but I am in no rush.  I know this hasn't been the most popular style, however I think they look really pretty especially with the strass trim.  I am afraid I am a bit biased by getting a good deal on them.  Do you ladies think I should stick with these or keep looking for something else?


TIA!!


----------



## sara999

i think you should keep them. they're very pretty!


----------



## rilokiley

*rdgldy*!!!   Congrats on getting your UHG!!!  They look like they fit you perfectly


----------



## savvysgirl

*rdgldy*, my god they are amazing. So pleased you finally have a pair. It was meant to be.

*adeana*, i agree with sara, they look great on you.


----------



## adeana

Thanks Sara and Savvy.  I do think think they are cute,  I was worried I was thinking that because they were on sale.  I really appreciate your complements.


----------



## savvysgirl

^^ I have to admit that i do keep looking at this style. They keep popping up and i think i'll get them but then i worry how they fit, if they are stable etc


----------



## lulabee

rdgldy said:


> My UHGs are here-they are truly amazing in person. Big hugs to a special TPFr that alerted me to them. All the way from Germany-here they are:


  My god woman!! They are perfect!!! Soooo sexay!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilflo* wow! Where did you score those? I am seriously dying for some declics.

*rdgldy* they look like they fit perfectly!!! They soooo pretty! And you were worried about the fit! 

*adeana* they loo great on you.


----------



## lilflobowl

*lolitablue, kuromi_chan & lilmissb*, thanks! :kiss:

*lilmissb*, I got them from BG when they were only left with the 38s!


----------



## savvysgirl

One of my recent purchases ..

Champagne (?) Pour Monsieur


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *savvy.* those are absolutely gorgeous.  i LOVE the color!  WOW!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Drats *lilflo!* At least they had your size!!

*savvys* they're gorgeous. Modelling please!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *yaya *&* limiss*. I will put modelling piccies in my collection thread soon!


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo, savvy, lula, lilmiss*-thanks so much! I am thrilled.

*savvy,* your new addition is gorgeous.  I love the champagne color.


----------



## cllover

*Savvys*, They are beautiful! Yay - I think you're the first one with the Pour Monsieur!  I've been dying to see these modeled  Can't wait!


----------



## sara999

savs they are gorgeous!!


----------



## adeana

Love those *Savvy*!  Can't wait to see modeling pics, I don't think I have ever seen those modeled.


----------



## aeross

Morning ladies

A flying visit on here this morning. Here's the 2 purchases I made in town with Sara999 on Saturday 

White Patent Lillians 







Turquoise Python HP's






A x


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous Aeross!!!! I looove the lillians on you!


----------



## aeross

Thanks *Naked* 

xx


----------



## rdgldy

Aeross, both are totally gorgeous!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thankfully, its a beautiful morning.  Here are my fun barcelona wedges, gotten on sale at Joan Shepp.


----------



## lilflobowl

those are nice *rdgldy*!


----------



## adeana

*aeross* love both pairs.  Especially the python HPs. 

*rdgldy* how cute! Those will be great for summer.


----------



## brintee

aeross those lillians are TDF! They look gorgeous on you!

rdgldy, love the barcelonas!


----------



## noah8077

Aeross both pairs are stunning!

Rdgldy, I love your new wedges!


----------



## lilmissb

*aeross* they're gorgeous on you!

*rdgldy* I love those on you. You women are seriously making me want wedges!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*A*, you already know how much i love the Lillians & HP's on you. Beautiful shoes. Congrats! 

*rdgldy*, i say the same as* lilmiss* .... I WANT WEDGES!!!!! They look fab on you.


----------



## Alice1979

*lilflobowl*, wow... the magenta declics are divine, the color is simply TDF.
*adeana*, the bretelle strass look amazing on you.
*savvys*, love the pour monsiuer.
*aeross*, the white patent lillians and turq python HP are beautiful. 
*rdgldy*, big congrats on your UHG, and the barcelonas look gorgeous on you.


----------



## lulabee

savvybaby, they are so beautiful! I want a modeling pic!
aeross, OMG! I love the Lillians on you and the HP are just TDF!!
rdgldy, the wedges are super cute!


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *Alice1979*!!


----------



## adeana

Thank you Alice!!


----------



## karwood

*cllover*, your satin Lady Gres are TDF!!! The color is stunning!
*liflo,*your magenta Declics are truly fabulous!
*rdgldy,*O-M-G!!!!! I absolutely LOOOVE your red patent Castillanas!!! YOUR UHG ARE TRULY SENSATIONAL!!! Your wedges are also very beautiful!
*adeana,* I agree with others, your Bretelle do look lovely on you!
*savvy,* your Pour Monsieur are divine!!
*aeroos,* I love both of your purchases, especially the python HP!


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Karwood*!  I was going to return them, and now I can't decide.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

cllover - OMG, those LG are fantastic!  They are one of my favorite styles and the color of yours is incredible!

lilflobowl - love the Declics!  They look gorgeous with your skin tone.

rdgldy - Congrats on your UGH - they are stunning and even more so on you!  Love the Barcelonas as well!

adeana - love the Bretelle Strass!  I think they are a stunning shoe and even better since you got a great deal on them!

savvy - Wow,love the PM!  The champagne color is gorgeous!  Will you keep them that color or die them?

aeross - Holy smoke, those python HP are amazing!  And the color.....gorgeous!  The white Lillians are stunning also!


----------



## adeana

Thank you *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> My UHGs are here-they are truly amazing in person.  Big hugs to a special TPFr that alerted me to them.  All the way from Germany-here they are:



Ooooh! They are so hot, it's sinful! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## cllover

Thanks, *Karwood* and *LouboutinNerd*!!! - I'm so glad I was able to find these on ebay


----------



## mal

everyone has such gorgeous new shoes! I am especially gobsmacked by *savvys* PMs and *aeross*' White Lillians


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Jet*!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*savvys*, those are gorgeous!!! I love the color.

*Aeross*, great new purchases. they look great on you!

*rdgldy*, well I mean do I need to say anything? You know I'm a Barcelona nut


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *karwood* & *LouboutinNerd*!!


----------



## samina

AEROSS - love the new additions!!

Savvy - they look cute !

RDGLDY - wOW Barca cute Tan wedges


----------



## mal

They had these at NM today, and I thought I'd try them out. Only dilemma, I was planning to get the Pigalle 120 in Leopard when it arrives. I don't want to do both (or dooo I?)...
The Leopard New Piaf:   ( Zsa Zsa is pretty well decided but she hasn't seen the Pigalles!)


----------



## adeana

^^ OMG *Mal*!!! I saw those at NM this weekend and couldn't keep my hands off them.  They are fabulous!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

mal - they are gorgeous!  I say get and keep the Piaf and the Pigalle!!


----------



## lilmissb

*mal* they're gorgeous but personal preference is the pigalle. I don't know what it is about the piaf but it's not my favourite shape. Want the pigalle 100 when they come out.


----------



## cllover

^ITA nothing is sexier than the pigalle!  Lovin' the leopard print though, *mal*!  Your cat is so pretty btw


----------



## mal

lilmissb said:


> *mal* they're gorgeous but personal preference is the pigalle. I don't know what it is about the piaf but it's not my favourite shape. Want the pigalle 100 when they come out.


*lilmiss!!!*
-is there a Leopard Pigalle 100 coming??? The only reason for the New Piaf over Pigalle 120 is wearability. I know what you mean about the shape- it's interesting in a very retro way, but a little extreme in it's shape. I've been wearing my Oxblood ones and they are pretty cool... anyway, now you know what I was waiting for... the Pigalles...
*cllover*, thanks, she is a real shoe fiend too- she knew the minute I took these out of the box, and came right in. I am hoping I can hang on to these until the Pigalles come in and then compare and decide... 
*adeana*, they are really sweet, aren't they? did you try them?
*LouboutinNerd*- somebody had to say it, right? I would love to have both, and it could be what happens... I now know that I like the Leopard enough to do that! I was afraid I might not as I don't really wear brown/tan very well but it seems to have a leg-flattering  look...


----------



## evanescent

mal, they look great on you! but honestly i think the leopard would look even better in the pigalle - imagine the height!


----------



## mal

I know! I was pretending, bending my foot as though it was a higher heel... lol  I'm just afraid I will love them and not be able to wear them out much. I hope they come SOON!


----------



## lilmissb

*ma* have a look for the list asha posted a while back. I think on there is the mention of pony pigalle 100 but I'm not sure I could get them as pigalles don't seem to fit me...maybe I just need to keep going until I get the right size.


----------



## Alice1979

*mal*, love the piaf in leopard. They actually look very elegant and sexy on you. But I agree with the others, the leopard pigalles would probably look even more stunning.


----------



## brintee

*Mal*, those leopards are gorgeous, I like the Piaf! I dont think I could walk in Pigalles though! lol


----------



## mal

thanks, *alice*! You are absolutely right and I'm dying for the Pigalles to come out! I think they'll be AMAZING in Leopard. I might have to keep the Piafs too so I can wear Leopard often...
*lilmiss*, I don't think so, I have asked at the boutiques and they said no Leopard 100s. You need to try some kid Pigalles and figure out your right size; I think patent is more difficult.
I know, *brintee*, I know! I'm counting on you guys to help me figure this out!


----------



## adeana

*mal* you've inspired me (and DH) to see if they still have my size in the leopards.


----------



## mal

Great, *adeana*! be careful you don't get them too big, and let us know the minute you get them home


----------



## Alice1979

*Mal*, what would be the material for the heels of the pigalles 120 in leopard? Are they in leopard as well or are they in patent like the green camo pigalle 120? I think the pigalle leopard 100 has already come out in the past season, if I'm not mistaken, with the heels covered in leopard.


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> thanks, *alice*! You are absolutely right and I'm dying for the Pigalles to come out! I think they'll be AMAZING in Leopard. I might have to keep the Piafs too so I can wear Leopard often...
> *lilmiss*, I don't think so, I have asked at the boutiques and they said no Leopard 100s. You need to try some kid Pigalles and figure out your right size; I think patent is more difficult.
> I know, *brintee*, I know! I'm counting on you guys to help me figure this out!


 
mal & lilmiss--I think Nordstrom is getting the leopard Pigalle 100.  IIRC madamelizaking posted a thread about Nordie's FW list and they were listed.


----------



## mal

*Lav*, I was thinking it was Leopard Patent, they went on sale and are all gone! Was it that old a mention, or more recent?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*mal*, the leopards are gorgeous on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

aeross - the python hps are TDF..i love that turquoise color

rdgldy - congrats again... i just love talking about barcelonas, lol

mal - the leopard is gorgeous!  love your kitty too!


----------



## mal

Thanks, moshi! She is a character 
OMG they have arrived in the US: the Leopard Pigalle 120, mine are on the way, promised for Friday AM!!! 
AAAAhhhh can't attach pics right now!


----------



## mal

here we go...


----------



## Alice1979

*mal*, wow... they're stunning. I probably can't walk in those, but I love them


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Ooooh...sigh.  Those are stunning Mal!  Man I wish I could walk in 120s...


----------



## Nancy7

mal said:


> they had these at nm today, and i thought i'd try them out. Only dilemma, i was planning to get the pigalle 120 in leopard when it arrives. I don't want to do both (or dooo i?)...
> The leopard new piaf: ( zsa zsa is pretty well decided but she hasn't seen the pigalles!)


 
tdf!!!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

finally my Saks sale shoes came (now i'm trying to decide if I try and see if the turq suede Ron Ron and nude So Private are still left in my size, or save up my $ for the blue acid VP/Lady Claude in fall)

(btw sorry for all of the pics...hehe my gf helped me take these pics...i won't be able to wear these babies until a couple of weeks from now )

Pink Suede Ron Rons...officially my new favorite style....and I got these my usual US size..36...thank goodness they fit


----------



## Lec8504

Aqua Watersnake VPs (this is funny since if you know me IRL then you'll know that i have a huge phobia with snake..but somehow now...i'm drawn to everything exotic for CL)





















btw....taking these modeling shots are wayyy harder than i thought.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Lec!!!* They're stunning. I tried for turquoise ronrons but no one has them in 35.5 or 36 that I found. If you find some see if they have any in 35.5 and I'll love you for-EVA! On sale preferably. The pink is actually a lot prettier than I thought it would be. But I'm so not a pink girl and I'd feel like Elle Woods or Barbie in them

*mal* are they 120's? Bugger! I though 100's were coming out. Hang on..

From asha's email: Pigalle 100 mm leopard pony hair


----------



## meggyg8r

beautiful new babies, Lec!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lec,* they're both fabulous!!


----------



## surlygirl

*mal *- the Piafs are gorgeous! can't wait to see the pigalles.
*Lec *- love both pairs! the aqua watersnake looks incredible. I thought it was lighter in color. I should have scooped up the pair that was returned to my local Saks! ush:


----------



## brintee

They both look awesome on you *Lec*!!


----------



## adeana

The watersnake is amazing *Lec*!  Pink suede look great on you too!


----------



## mal

lilmissb said:


> Wow *Lec!!!* They're stunning. I tried for turquoise ronrons but no one has them in 35.5 or 36 that I found. If you find some see if they have any in 35.5 and I'll love you for-EVA! On sale preferably. The pink is actually a lot prettier than I thought it would be. But I'm so not a pink girl and I'd feel like Elle Woods or Barbie in them
> 
> *mal* are they 120's? Bugger! I though 100's were coming out. Hang on..
> 
> From asha's email: Pigalle 100 mm leopard pony hair


I'll check with her! But, I have called around about it, believe me!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Lec  - nice sale haul!  both look stunning on you!


----------



## Alice1979

*Lec*, two gorgeous pairs. Love the pink ron rons, the color is very pretty. The watersnake VPs are just TDF. The both look great on you. Congrats.


----------



## Lec8504

thank you *meggyg8r, rdgldy, brintee, adeana, LouboutinNerd, and Alice1979 *

*lilmissb*- I know that there is a 36 floating around....not sure if they still do.  But when I do start to ask around again, then I'll ask for you   And yeh..i'm much more of a pink kind of girl..the more bubblegum the better hehe 

*surlygirl*- I thought they were lighter too!  I actually called the store to get the pink ron rons, but then the SA was like, I actually have the last 36 left in the blue watersnake vps.  And i was like "hm....iono.....esp about the color".  And he guaranteed that the color is really "vibrant".  And 33% on top of the sale price, and no tax (which saves me almost another 10%), I couldn't really say no hehe.  What size are you?  There are still a couple of VPs floating around I know that for sure.

I wonder if the pink VPs are darker in color too..sigh should've gotten those too when they were available in my size.


----------



## laureenthemean

*Lec*, congrats on your new beauties!  The colors are lovely.


----------



## laureenthemean

My new lovelies!


























Sorry for the crappy modeling shot:





My best attempt at the L&A pose:


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen*, they are absolutely wonderful.   Thank you for the superquick reveal!


----------



## karwood

*mal,* your Piafs are very lovely, but I an really looking forward to seeing the Pigalles!
*lec,* They are both gorgeous! I was watching an exact pair of the aqua watersnakes VPs on eBay last week, now I wish I had bidded on them!!
*laureen,* your Anemone are absolutely divine!!


----------



## Lec8504

thanks Laureen...and wow your new lovelies are AMAZING ....if you are a size 36...better keep those babies under lock & key...otherwise you might see a little asian girl wandering around your house hehehe..j/k..well maybe


----------



## Alice1979

*laureen*, the anemones are stunning. The color combo is just TDF. Congrats.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *rdgldy*!  I'm not a fan of the long reveal.  I can hardly wait to show my own shoes, let alone wait for someone else's! 

Thank you *karwood*!

*Lec*, thanks!  Luckily they are a 39, so I think I am safe, hehe!

Thanks *Alice*!


----------



## YaYa3

*laureen,* they look amazing on you!  the colors are simply gorgeous!  i'm so excited for you!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *YaYa*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

You're not safe from meee!! Mwahahahah!


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> mal & lilmiss--I think Nordstrom is getting the leopard Pigalle 100.  IIRC madamelizaking posted a thread about Nordie's FW list and they were listed.



Thanks Lav!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG *Laureen!* They look BEE-YOU-TI-FUL on you! Congrats on such a stunning pair


----------



## laureenthemean

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You're not safe from meee!! Mwahahahah!


:ninja:

Thanks *lilmissb*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgoeus *laureen*. They might be too small for me but i'd definitely steal them


----------



## belairprincess

Yayyyyy finally!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Haha, thanks *savvys* (I think... )!

*belair*, modeling pics, please!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *belair!*


----------



## belairprincess

The pants took away from the shoe's beauty so they had to come off!


----------



## lilmissb

^Purty!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lec*, congrats on your new pairs!  we are pink suede Ron Ron twins!  

*laureen*, oh i die everytime i see your new Anemone beauties!   sooooo gorgeous!!!  

*belair*, lookin' good in them Miss Clichys!  congrats again!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

So, I finally made it to NM today after work to check out their sale...and I found the new addition to my small (every so tiny) collection for a great price!!!! 

Purple Nappa Laminato NP - $399


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

semi-modeling pics


----------



## lilmissb

^Gorgeous colour!


----------



## mal

wow- those are gorgeous! And on sale


----------



## mal

laureenthemean said:


> My new lovelies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy modeling shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, *laureen* what photos! words can not describe the gorgeousness  I love them!
Click to expand...


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *kuromi* and *mal*! 

*belair*, they look so cute on you!

*LaDoctor*, I saw those IRL and they are so pretty, congrats!


----------



## kaeleigh

^^^Perfect


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Thank you!


----------



## adeana

*Laureen* your anemones are amazing.  The color combination on those is stunning!!  They look great on you!  What a unique find.

*Belair* the leopards look fabulous!  I really really love the pony hair leopard print.  I think we may be the same size, what size did you get in them?

*LaDoctor* the color on your NPs is beautiful.  They look even more beautiful with you wearing them, that color is really lovely on you.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *adeana*!


----------



## noah8077

Laureen, how did I miss reading this thread?  They are gorgeous, such pretty bows!  Congratulations!


----------



## jaszmine

Laureen - Wow!  Stunning.  Congrats on a great pair of shoes!
What would you say the color is more like?  The darker pics or the lighter ones?  Either way, the anenomes are amazing.

LaDoctor - Great catch!  They are perfect on you.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *noah* and *jaszmine*!  The color is kind of somewhere in between, I think, haha.  They are pretty much the same color as the shoes in my avatar.


----------



## Raffaluv

Sooo many lovely shooooes!

Laureen- Your anemones are gorgeous on you!! Congrats on such a rare find!!

Belair - I looove the pony hair!!  Theyre gorgeous!!  I just got the leopard peanut wedges & adore them!  I'll post photos soon! 

LaDoctor - Your NP's are beautiful!!  They look amazing on your skin tone! Enjoy them!! 

Here are my spankin' new don jons!!  I'm so excited about these for fall & so happy to find them with the all silver studs!! THANK YOU SARA!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*LDF*, those are gorgeous!! What a great color.

*RAFFA*!!!!!!!! OMG those are AWESOME. You have GOT to post modeling pics--you know I love studs!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oooh, *Raffa*, those look fierce!  modeling pics please!!


----------



## sara999

oh RAFFA! they came! i'm so happy!!!! i know they will look amazing.


----------



## chelleybelley

wow laureen, those anemones are gorgeous!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

*Laureen* - Love-love-LOVE the anemones!  I wish I could wear pigalles!
*Raffaluv*  - Can't wait for modeling pics... they look so


----------



## brintee

OMG *Raffa*, I think im in ! Those are seriously gorgeous!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

My "Collection" - it's small, but it's mine! LOL


----------



## rdgldy

*Raffa,* I love the boots and can't wait to see how they look on.
*LaDoctor*, very nice start-the vps are gorgeous-are they fabric? and where did you find them?


----------



## adeana

Lovely *LaDoctor*!  The pony hair VPs are fabulous!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

rdgldy said:


> *LaDoctor*, very nice start-the vps are gorgeous-are they fabric? and where did you find them?



Thanks! They are pony hair VPs. Ebay find!


----------



## Raffaluv

Meggy!!  We do love our studs don't we!?!  I'm so in love with these, studs galore!

kuromi-chan-Thank you!!  I've got my fingers crossed I'll be able to post some pics!!  I havent wanted to take them off since theyve arrived! (Not to mention I'd love to have them stretch a little) 

Sara999!!!  Theyre here!!! I cannot thank you enough for posting these!!  They were a wonderful birthday treat for me!! THANK YOU!!! :urock:

Beanie, Brintee & Rdgldy - Thank you so much!!  I am in LOVE with them!!

La Doctor - LUCKY GIRL!!  You have a wonderful collection, I love each pair!!  The gifaffes are TDF!!!  One of my HG's!!! I want them!!   and we are shoe twins with the red batik vp's, such a fun summer shoe!! I love anything to do with tie dye!


----------



## sara999

oh they are BREATHTAKING! i'm so happy i posted hte auction and that you were able to get them!!!


----------



## adeana

So hot *Raffa*!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you Sara & Adeana!!  I'm really on 

Since I started out thinking about fall today I'm going to add a little summer  (and a gentle/strong arm  reminder to myself to take these puppies out for a debut spin tonight) my Cate trash from Barneys!  

Although I don't live there anymore, NY is my home so the 3 B's will always hold a special place in my heart!  (Barneys, Bendels & Bloomies)  & how cute is that girl with the ice cream?!   

Thanks for letting me share Ladies & Happy 4th!!


----------



## adeana

^ _LOVE_ them *Raffa*!  Have a fun time!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*RAFFA*!!!!  those studded boots are beyond AWESOME!!!  OMG they're so hot, i love them!    nice Cate Trash also!


----------



## meaghan<3

Raffa - OH MY GOD.  Those boots are AMAZING!  I am totally in love with them!  Must keep an eye out on ebay!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Raffa *all I can say is "WOW"!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*LaDoctorFutura *- I love each and every pair. I troll eBay for both the batik print NPs and the orlato VPs just about daily! And the purple laminato NPs are amazing on you!

*Raffa *- WOW! The studded boots are so rock star! Great find. And I love the Cate Trash so much. I would love a pair for myself! SCP sent me pics of what they had left in my size, but I didn't love the pattern. Now you have a little piece of NYC with you all the time! So cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Raffa *those boots look incredible on you!!!! I am so jealous, they are truly awesome!!!!  I love the Cate Trash, too. That style is so cool!


----------



## rdgldy

*raffa,* love the cate trash!


----------



## Raffaluv

Adeana-Thank you so much!!   I've been apprehensive about the trash because of double platform but they turned out to be comfy & so much fun to wear last night!! 

Surly-Yup, I've got my little piece of NY!!! THANK YOU!!  Oooh youve been looking for the trash too?!?  I'd love to help you look for a pair in your size, is SCP the only boutique that got them?  It'd be grand if someone put them on sale soon!    

Kuromi & Lilmssb - I'm sooo looking forward to wearing these boots when it cools off!! Thank you!!   I'm on  & so excited about planning outfits! 

Meaghan, Thanks so much! I'll keep my eyes open on the bay for you, what size do you think you'd need?  (I went 1/2 up from my us size)

Meggy - Thank you so much!!  I was soooo happy & surprised that I could actually zip these suckers up! I don't exactly have tiny calves  but with all those silver studs I knew I had to take a chance. 


Rdgldy - Thank you so much!!  The trash got a lot of attention last night, theyre such a fun shoe! (I'd been being a real scaredy cat about that platform!)


----------



## guccigirl2000

omg Raffa I love the boots! They look great!


----------



## guccigirl2000

Here are my latest buys! I have wanted them for a while and finally picked them up while in Vancouver. Now I just need to figure out what to wear with them.


----------



## sara999

wonderful gucci!


----------



## meaghan<3

Raffa - I think I would need these in a 40-40.5.  Or anywhere from a 40-41 -- I'd make them work! 

Gucci - The Dillians look great on you!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Guccigirl,* they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you Guccigirl!!! 

WoW WoW!! I LOVE those Dillians, they look gorgeous on you!  The color is TDF!! Everytime I see them I love them more!  Soo happy for you!! 

Meaghan - OK we are set, I'll be looking for anything from 40-41 I'm sure theyll come along!!


----------



## lilmissb

*LaDoctor* sorry I didn't see your post before, your collection may be small but it's beautiful!

*guccigirl* they look fab on you!


----------



## Shainerocks

Guccigirl, I love the color! It looks so good on you.


----------



## adeana

Beautiful Gucci!


----------



## surlygirl

*guccigirl *- the Dillians look amazing on you. I sooooooo regret not pulling the trigger on those. Wear them well ... they look fabulous!


----------



## jaszmine

Guccigirl, those look perfect with your skintone!  Congrats!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Gucci - those are HOTT!


----------



## guccigirl2000

thanks everyone for the great comments!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*guccigirl*, love the Dillians on you!    they're such a fab pair!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Got these from the Outnet.  Great price!  My 2nd pair of CLs


----------



## meggyg8r

*guccigirl*, the Dillians are FAB! You can wear them with all sorts of things, a lot of girls on here have them in the same color and have picked out some awesome oufits!

love the flats, *Chanelgirl*! So adorable!


----------



## Raffaluv

Chanelgirl - Congrats on your second pair!!! I love those, just too cute!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

The speed at which this thread moves never ceases to amaze me!

laureen - Oh, wow, the Anemones are stunning!  The pewter color is stunning and so elegant!  Congrats on such a great find!

belairpricess - LOVE the Miss Clichys!  They are super hot in the animal print!

LaDoctor - The purple laminto is making me !  I love them!  I'm thinking I may need to head over to NM to see if there are any left in my area!  Love the rest of your collection also - those VPs are gorgeous!

raffa - love the Don Jons!  They are so fun!  And the Cate Trash...well, there are no words for those!  Gorgeous!

guccigirl - Yeah, Dillians!  They look fantastic on you! 

ChanelGirl - love the camo flats!  Super funcional and cute!!


----------



## Alice1979

*LaDoctorFutura*, beautiful collection of NPs and VP.
*Raffaluv*, hot boots, and I love your trash, they are stunning.
*guccigirl2000*, the dillians look amazing on you.
*ChanelGirlE*, cute flats.

Big congrats to everyone with their gorgeous purchases.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new buys everyone! 

I'm super excited that i have these lovelies! I have wanted them ever since i saw Beyonce wearing them. Such a beautiful girlie shoe. They are truly special. I think they are a teeny bit small for me (0.5 down from my TTS) but im determined to make them work ... 

*Pink* Coquines


----------



## Alice1979

*savvys*, they're beautiful. I love pink too. Congrats.


----------



## rdgldy

*chanelgirl*-love the flats!
*savvy*-so dreamy!


----------



## meggyg8r

Savvys I LOVE those. I've seen a few pairs pop up on eBay and have always wanted to get them. I hope you can make them work!


----------



## Miss_Q

savvy- I am soooooooooooooo jealous you got them! If only I could find them in my size.


----------



## jaszmine

Cute camo flats Chanlegirl!  Congrats on your second pair!

Savvy, those are spectacular!

We need more pics!!


----------



## jopapeto

guccigirl2000 said:


> Here are my latest buys! I have wanted them for a while and finally picked them up while in Vancouver. Now I just need to figure out what to wear with them.


 
guccigirl Dillian is very beautiful in all the colors, very special, I like.

bought on ebay


----------



## JetSetGo!

Too cute, *ChanelGirl*. 

Stunning new additions, *Jopapeto*!

Amazing Coquines, *Savvysgirl*!



guccigirl2000 said:


> Here are my latest buys! I have wanted them for a while and finally picked them up while in Vancouver. Now I just need to figure out what to wear with them.



They are so beautiful, *Guccigirl*!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

thank you meggyg8r, raffaluv, louvoutinnerd, alice1979, rdgldy, jaszmine, jetsetgo!.... i love the camo print! they are so cute and versitle.  i'm already scouting out my 3rd pair and i just got my 1st pair in june!  

*Guccigirl:* i love those, they look great on you.  love the modeling pix.

*savvysgirl: *those are great!  i love the color and the bow detail in the back.  

*jopapeto: *those are great new additions!  i need a pair of casual sandals.


----------



## jopapeto

ChanelGirlE said:


> thank you meggyg8r, raffaluv, louvoutinnerd, alice1979, rdgldy, jaszmine, jetsetgo!.... i love the camo print! they are so cute and versitle. i'm already scouting out my 3rd pair and i just got my 1st pair in june!
> 
> *Guccigirl:* i love those, they look great on you. love the modeling pix.
> 
> *savvysgirl: *those are great! i love the color and the bow detail in the back.
> 
> *jopapeto: *those are great new additions! i need a pair of casual sandals.


 
Thanks JetsetGo and ChanelGirlE
you have all a beautiful collection of Louboutin


----------



## maianh_8686

These are soo cute.. I love 'em....



savvysgirl said:


> Gorgeous new buys everyone!
> 
> I'm super excited that i have these lovelies! I have wanted them ever since i saw Beyonce wearing them. Such a beautiful girlie shoe. They are truly special. I think they are a teeny bit small for me (0.5 down from my TTS) but im determined to make them work ...
> 
> *Pink* Coquines


----------



## **shoelover**

wow..everyone's new purchases are amazing..congrats


----------



## LouboutinNerd

savvy - Oh, they are gorgeous!  So sparkly and girly!!

jopapeto - love them all!


----------



## jopapeto

Thanks a lot Shoelover and LouboutinNerd

I still have some has to find. To wait and hope


----------



## guccigirl2000

thanks again everyone!!

*ChanelGirl* Love the camo print!

*savvysgirl* those shoes are beyond cute!

*jopapeto* all those are great buys! congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

*ChanelGirl* I have the same flats and they're great! They go with a lot.

*savvys* wow! They're sooooo cute!!! 

*jopapeto* that's quite the haul! Love them!!!


----------



## cllover

*savvy*, eeek I love your coquines!!!  Adding those to my UHG list!


----------



## cllover

*jopapeto*, great classic buys - congrats!!!

*ChanelGirl*, what adorable flats!


----------



## adeana

*ChanelGirl* so cute! What a great addition!  I tried to get a pair in my size and kept missing out.  Congrats on a great find.

*Savvy* OMG! Those are amazing! Would love to see some modeling shots... 

*jopapeto* wonderful classy choices!  Love the nude yoyos.


----------



## lulabee

savvysgirl said:


> Gorgeous new buys everyone!
> 
> I'm super excited that i have these lovelies! I have wanted them ever since i saw Beyonce wearing them. Such a beautiful girlie shoe. They are truly special. I think they are a teeny bit small for me (0.5 down from my TTS) but im determined to make them work ...
> 
> *Pink* Coquines


 *savvybaby*, They are truly dreamy shoes! I love them! The color is so delicate! Could you do a modeling pic when you get a chance?


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh *savvys*, the Coquines are gorgeous!!   

*jopapeto*, congrats on your new pairs!


----------



## evanescent

ohhh *savvysgirl *those are so so pretty!!  

my latest additions, nothing fancy. i love the miss bunnys so so much!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*evanescent*, the Miss Bunnys are awesome!  cute, but sexy at the same time!  congrats on your other new pairs as well!


----------



## lilmissb

*evanescent* glad to see someone here got the Miss Bunny's. I was contemplating them too. Did you get your declics in 35.5 or 36? All your purchases are gorgeous!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you so much *alice, rdgldy, meggy, miss_q, jaszmine, jet, chanel, maianh, shoe, loubienerd, guccigirl, lilmiss, cllover, adeana, lulababy, kurmoni & evanescent* 

*miss_q*, your size will appear. I know it will. I have been waiting for a pair to appear in my size but this is the closest i've got so far! I just hope i can make them work. 

*lulababy*, i promise to post modelling shots asap. Im on my feet on the wards at the mo so my feet are a little uncared for!! I'll update my collection thread soon and putr modelling piccies there.

*evanescent*, i love the Miss Bunnys!!! Congrats!


----------



## evanescent

thanks *kuromi*, *lilmissb *and *savvys*! 

*lilmissb*, i got the declics in 36. thats my rolando size and i didnt want to chance it with 35.5 cos of my wide feet. they fit perfectly on, but since they are new, i suspect they will stretch with wear, so i think i would be fine with 35.5 too. the miss bunnys were a bargain! was surprised no one bid on them too


----------



## sunkist_baby

Oh wow...those pink coquines are dreamy! Congrats!
evanescent - your declics look perfect on you!

Here's a few of my recents: 





^Thanks to a tpfer 




















^ For some odd reason, she decided to jump in this picture...and then jumped right back out once she heard the shutter from the camera


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I can't even keep up!!

Gorgeous new pairs everyone!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Evanescent*, beautiful additions!!!

*Sunkist*... OMG WHAT is that 3rd/4th pair?! They are GORGEOUS! Total wedding shoe.  Love the other pairs, too! The greasepaint is great.


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thank you for your sweet comments! They're the Chica Fiora.


----------



## lilmissb

*Sunkist* what beautiful shoes!!!!  And kitty cat!


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thank you lilmissb!  I got them for an unbelievable deal!  There was one more pair of the fioras in a size 35 - pm for details


----------



## sara999

sunkist i love them!

and wow evanescent those miss bunny's are FANTASTIC! i hadn't given them a second glance and now i'm in love!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Love them but I think 35 would be too small as I'm normally 35.5...


----------



## evanescent

thanks *sunkist*, *meggy *and *sara*!!  the miss bunnys are so comfy! fingers crossed you chance upon one soon.

*sunkist*, beautiful additions! love every single one of them, but those chica fiora are simply beautiful! and your kitty is gorgeous


----------



## LouboutinNerd

evanescent - nice haul!!  Love the Miss Bunnys!  So unusual and fabulous!

sunkist - nice haul also!  I adore the color of the New Simples!


----------



## karwood

*belairprincess, * love your Miss Clichys. They look fabulous on you.
*LaDoctora, * the color of your laminato VP are beautiful! And your collection is very lovely.
*raffa,* your studded boots are totally fierce and the Cate Trash are truly fabulous! 
*gucci,* the Dillian do look beautiful on you. Congrats!
*chanel, * great camo flats!!
*savvy, * your pink Coquines are divine! They are truly "princess" shoes!
*jopapeto,* lovely additions! 
*evanescent,* love all your new additions, especially your Miss Bunnys.
*sunkist,* what a haul!!! I love every single one of your new additions!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*sunkist*, lovely new purchases!  awww, cute kitty!


----------



## rdgldy

So many gorgeous new shoes~


----------



## Alice1979

*sunkist*, amazing haul. Every pair is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Raffaluv said:


> Meggy!! We do love our studs don't we!?!  I'm so in love with these, studs galore!
> 
> kuromi-chan-Thank you!! I've got my fingers crossed I'll be able to post some pics!! I havent wanted to take them off since theyve arrived! (Not to mention I'd love to have them stretch a little)
> 
> Sara999!!! Theyre here!!! I cannot thank you enough for posting these!! They were a wonderful birthday treat for me!! THANK YOU!!! :urock:
> 
> Beanie, Brintee & Rdgldy - Thank you so much!!  I am in LOVE with them!!
> 
> La Doctor - LUCKY GIRL!! You have a wonderful collection, I love each pair!! The gifaffes are TDF!!! One of my HG's!!! I want them!!  and we are shoe twins with the red batik vp's, such a fun summer shoe!! I love anything to do with tie dye!


 
 i am gaga over these boots raffa... what style are they?


----------



## jopapeto

Thank you has all the women who like the louboutin 
lilmissb,cllover,adeana, kuromi-chan and karwood


----------



## sara999

rafa's boots are the donjon. they're an old style


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^thanks sara.. ughhhhh i want those... studded boot heaven!!


----------



## adeana

Great additions *Sunkist*!  The third pair are so unique and lovely.  I really like the ivory greasepaints too.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new buys *sunkist*. Congrats!


----------



## belairprincess

*guccigirl* I love those Dillians on you! 
*Sunkist* my favorite are the fuschia simples I WISH I could find Declics or Rolandos in that color...
Thanks *LouboutinNerd*!
*Saavy* those are soooo dreamy! Great choice! Congrats!
*Chanel* those are awesome flats!
Thanks *Karwood* I'm still loving your batgirls


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thank you *evanescent, louboutinnerd, sara999, karwood, kuromi-chan, rdgldy, alice, adeana, savvy, and belairprincess*!!! 

belairprincess, I think I saw some suede Rolandos on the bay for a pretty good deal


----------



## mal

Wow, I thought there might be a summer lull, but everyones new shoes are overwhelmingly gorgeous! Love them all! 
I got myself a little birthday treat last week...


----------



## lilmissb

*mal* they're gorgeous! Saw them in the action thread but was in a rush at work so didn't leave a comment.


----------



## sara999

beautiful mal!


----------



## mal

Thanks *lilmiss *and *sara*!


----------



## jopapeto

WAOUWWWWWWWWW MAL
VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## moshi_moshi

mal those are AMAZINGGGG!!  i love leopard!


----------



## mal

thanks, *jopapeto* and *moshi*! I  Leopard too...
*jopapeto*, I really enjoy your recent collection posting!
*sunkist*, lovely! especially the HOTTT Pink!!!


----------



## Nancy7

I won in Las Vegas last weekend so where was my next stop......CL Boutique in LV.  I bought the Alta Dama Black Nubuck Python......LOVE them! They are so comfy.


----------



## sara999

oh MY!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## mal

Score!!! *Nancy*, they are so HOT!!!


----------



## crnklbn

Nancy, those are absolutely gorgeous!!!! modeling pics??


----------



## AspenMai

Nancy, those are breathtaking.....
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## meggyg8r

*Mal*, hot shoes!!!

*Nancy*, what a way to spend your winnings!!!! They are freaking GORGEOUS!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Mal - Gorgeous!!  What a nice Bday treat.  Happy belated birthday!

Nancy - Wow!  Congrats on your winnings!  The AD are STUNNING!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

happy belated birthday *mal*!  the leopards look gorgeous on you!

*Nancy*, congrats on your winnings, and your new pair!


----------



## karwood

*mal,* your leopards  are gorgeous, fierce and super hot!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!
*nancy,* they are stunning!!! I have to see modeling pics, since I am a big fan of the Alta Dama.


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats on your win nancy!

GORGEOUS shoes!


----------



## Nieners

_*Mal*, you know it but I have to say it again: LOVE them!!
*Nancy*, nice, very nice... modeling pics soon? Pleeeeeease? _


----------



## rdgldy

*Nancy*-so gorgeous!
*Mal*-already commented, but I just love the pigalles.


----------



## Alice1979

Mal, the pigalles are absolutely divine. Happy birthday and enjoy.

Nancy, gorgeous altadamas. Congrats.


----------



## Raffaluv

Thank you Moshi!  As Sara sd theyre called don jons, they pop up sometimes, we'll have to keep our eyes open for you!! what size?!  Did you preorder the stud vp's?   

Mal - Those pigalles are just gorgeous!!! I could stare at them all day!  Happy Belated B-day!!! 

Sunkist - Wonderful shoes!!  The new simples are sooo vibrant & beautiful! 

evanescent - the miss bunnys!!! theyre just so special!!  

Nancy - the altadamas are sooo beautiful, you go you high roller!!  Looks like you enjoyed LV to the fullest! Congrats!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*raffa* - i'd love to see an outfit post, what are you going to wear them with?  i'm drooling over those boots!!!  i'm guessing i'd be a 38 or a 38.5 since they look suede to me?  and no i didn't order the studded vps..i've never tried on a vp and i just can't justify the purchase


----------



## archygirl

Found a pair of Grey Flannel Sharka's at consignment shop today, $270. Was that a good price?


----------



## mal

Thanks,* meggy, LouboutinNerd, kuromi-chan, nieners*,* karwood, raffaluv* (fellow boot girl ) *rdgldy*, *alice1979*. I appreciate your birthday wishes very much! I am in love with my Leopards and they are wayyy more comfy than the Patents...


----------



## archygirl

Modeling photos of new CLs!! Perfect for my new job...


----------



## rdgldy

archy, they are really cute!!


----------



## rdgldy

I won these cute little flats with a best offer this AM-honestly didn't think it would be accepted.  They are really cute.


----------



## lilmissb

*Nancy* they're soooo purty! Modelling please!!!! 

*archy* they're pretty cute and I think they're a good price. They look like they're still in pretty good nick too.

Oh wow *rdgldy!* I love those flats. Especially in grease.


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, the flannel CLs are adorable, perfect for your new job. Congrats.

*rdgldy*, these flats are absolutely stunning.


----------



## rdgldy

So, my shoes came from YOXX.  They are not ronrons, which I thought I was getting, but simples (85mm).  They are gorgeous and unbelievably comfy right out of the box.


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, another amazing find. They look gorgeous on you. Congrats on the simples.


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> I won these cute little flats with a best offer this AM-honestly didn't think it would be accepted.  They are really cute.



Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## belairprincess

Happy Birthday *Mal*! Those are a wicked birthday treat! 

*Nancy* congrats on your win! I would have done the same thing! Enjoy!

*Archy* great find!

*Rdgldy* I don't know how you do it again and again! Classy!


----------



## mal

thanks, *belair*!
*archy* and *rdgldy*- love your new babies!


----------



## maianh_8686

Hi ladies, 
You all have very nice collection.. I'm so glad I found this place with all of the Louboutin ladies who i can share my interests with 

I'm in love with these, they're really comfy and they're in the style that I really really love:  PIGALLE.. Also, i got them for $50 cheaper than the price sticker on the shoes


----------



## maianh_8686

I just looked back a few posts and i saw *mal* has the same shoes.. hey *mal*, maybe we can be shoe twins?


----------



## julies*shoes

rdgldy said:


> I won these cute little flats with a best offer this AM-honestly didn't think it would be accepted. They are really cute.


 
Congrats!!!  What a great deal!  I love those shoes.  I have a pair myself and they remind me of Dorthy's Ruby Slippers.  Love em!!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

rdgldy said:


> I won these cute little flats with a best offer this AM-honestly didn't think it would be accepted. They are really cute.


 Soooooo Cute! Great buy!


----------



## Nancy7

*rdgldy* - Love them....Great Deal Congrats!


----------



## evanescent

*mal*, your leopard pigalles are HOT! happy belated birthday!
*nancy*, your python altadamas are killing me! 
*archy*, those would be great for work. greaty buy!
*rdgldy*, cute flats and you look great in the simples too!
*maianh*, those look fabulous on you!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* they're awesome! The simples are more almond shaped than I thought. Maybe I will get some. I thought they were fat oval shaped.

*maianh* mal's are 120's. Yours are stunning! I love them. I need them....


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *lilmiss, archy, belair princess, mal, alice, evan, nancy, beanie and julie *!  I am excited to get those red flats-I need some Dorothy shoes in my life!!
*maianh*-I love the pigalles!


----------



## brintee

Ohh love these *rdgldy*!



rdgldy said:


> I won these cute little flats with a best offer this AM-honestly didn't think it would be accepted. They are really cute.


----------



## mal

*maianh*, they are gorgeous! we can still be shoe twins, at least until you find a closer genetic match  which I am sure won't be too long!
model them for us, please?
Thanks, *evanescent* 
*nancy*, your Altadamas are still KILLING me too- can't get them out of my head. Love that Python...


----------



## Nancy7

Thank you!!!!  They are killing me too


----------



## Alice1979

*maianh*, your pigalles are stunning, and they look gorgeous on you. Congrats.


----------



## _kisa_

archygirl said:


> Modeling photos of new CLs!! Perfect for my new job...



WOW! *archygirl*, they are so pretty!!


----------



## _kisa_

rdgldy said:


> I won these cute little flats with a best offer this AM-honestly didn't think it would be accepted.  They are really cute.



Great buy! Congrats, *rdgldy!*


----------



## _kisa_

rdgldy said:


> So, my shoes came from YOXX.  They are not ronrons, which I thought I was getting, but simples (85mm).  They are gorgeous and unbelievably comfy right out of the box.



Oh my God! They are so gorgeous on you! 
I wish I could find same for myself


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy said:


> I won these cute little flats with a best offer this AM-honestly didn't think it would be accepted. They are really cute.


 

cutee!! are those the balacorta?


----------



## rdgldy

*Moshi*, I have no idea-I'll let you know when I get them.

*Kisa, Brintee*, thank you!


----------



## maianh_8686

*evanescent, Alice1979, lilmissb* thank you 
*rdgldy* love ur cute flats.. the colour is really popping out 
*mal * i don't know if i'll be able to walk in 120 pigalles.. i saw a pair of nude pigalles (exactly like ur ava) in LV store the other day, tried them on, but couldn't walk lol... any tips to walk better in those?  i'd love to be ur shoe twin in those nude pigalles


----------



## mal

*maianh*, I have to admit, they are really hard in the patent. I found the leopards to be 10 times easier, right out of the box! One thing though, is after you have them on for a little while they sort of "warm up" and become easier to wear. And practice, practice, practice! So maybe hold out for a different material but DO try them again!


----------



## maianh_8686

*mal* then wait for me.. on my way to be ur shoe twin..  i just love the pigalle style but the pony is my first pair in this style b/c i find it soo hard to walk in.. but since i've met a pigalle expert  i'll own a 2nd pigalle VERY SOON lolz


----------



## mal




----------



## surlygirl

thanks to *brintee *for making CL dreams come true!!! Her PM alerting me to these beauties that I had been thinking about all day! excuse the bad pic, but I just had to share. Rouge metallic Biancas from a fantastic eBay seller for a great price! So happy. Could have gone done a 1/2 size. From the CLs in action thread ...

not really action at all, but my Biancas came today and boy were they tired! 

Resting on the bed with tPF.


----------



## lilmissb

^Beautiful *surly!!!*


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *lilmissb*! I love them. They are making it easier to make some tough editing decisions with my current CLs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous Surly! What size did you get foot twin?


----------



## meggyg8r

*Surly* that red is just TDF. They look great!


----------



## rdgldy

*Surly*, they're gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## YaYa3

love them, *surly!*  and YAY for you for taking a pic!  they look beautiful on you!


----------



## Nancy7

*Surly* - They are Beautiful and look amazing on you!


----------



## Alice1979

*surly*, the biancas look gorgeous on you. That color is so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats *surly*!!! gorgeous color!!


----------



## lulabee

*sweetsurly*, Gorgeous!!!! They look fantastic on you!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Surly*  I am loving those Biancas on you!


----------



## carlinha

*surly* WOW!!!!  you're making me want those biancas!


----------



## karwood

*archy,* your Sharka are so pretty and what a great deal!
*rdgldy, * love your new additions!! Definitely great buys!
*maianh,* GORGEOUS!!
*surly,* I love the color of your Biancas! Congrats and they do look beautiful on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

surly...the Bianca's are gorgeous!  Congrats on getting them at such a great price!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*surly*, the Biancas look beautiful on you!


----------



## rdgldy

My ostrich sirenes (posted on e-bay as mock croc) are just gorgeous, although way too  big.  Lots of padding works wonders!


----------



## meggyg8r

*rdgldy*, another eclectic addition! I love them!!


----------



## brintee

those are beautiful *rdgldy*! I love the color!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, love your ostrich sirenes... they're TDF


----------



## maianh_8686

*rdgldy* oooohhh.. so classy.. definitely love it ^^


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks so much, *naked, meggy, rdgldy, YaYa, Nancy, Alice, moshi, lovelylula, miss_Q, carlinha, karwood, rdgldy, LouboutinNerd, kuromi*!!! They look a million times better IRL than my crappy picture shows ... so pretty!

*naked *- they are a 39.5, but I tried on a 39 at Saks. And would have ordered a 39 from NAP. I'll be placing a full length insole in them. They are TTS. I would recommend getting your VP size, shoe twin! I am definitely getting the grey python, too!

*YaYa *- I need to work on my posing. The picture looks weird to me! They are much cuter!!!

*miss_Q *- are these the same color as your rouge Simples?! I love the color!

*rdgldy *- oh my goodness!!! The Sirenes are amazing. Another fab addition to your fab collection!


----------



## moshi_moshi

rdgldy - they are awesome!!  i love that textured look... definitely a great addition to your eclectic family.


----------



## Miss_Q

surlygirl said:


> *miss_Q *- are these the same color as your rouge Simples?! I love the color!


 
They look like the same color to me


----------



## rdgldy

So I just found a box outside the house-they arrived in record time.  So cute-red grease flats!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ughh jealous!!  those are so cute!!!


----------



## Alice1979

rdgldy said:


> So I just found a box outside the house-they arrived in record time. So cute-red grease flats!


 
I love them, they are so stunning.


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Moshi *and* Alice.*  I'm already wearing them, LOL!!


----------



## Wilmie

rdgldy said:


> So I just found a box outside the house-they arrived in record time. So cute-red grease flats!


 

I love red shoes!  They make me happy!  Strange but true!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy - love the flats and the Sirenes!  Ostrich is one of my favorite exotics and the brown is so yummy!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* they're both fab on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, congrats on your 2 new pairs!  they're both beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

*Wilmie, lilmiss, louboutin nerd *and *kuromi*-thank you.  I love finding unusual shoes and I have always been on the lookout for the sirenes.


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy*, I already commented in your collection thread but had to say again...gorgeous new babies!!!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## carlinha

*rdgldy* - you are on a RECORD!!!  amazing great finds these last few weeks.  gosh i am so jealous!  thank goodness you're not my shoe size!


----------



## maianh_8686

I've been dreaming about these  They look gorgeous on you *surlygirl *



surlygirl said:


> Resting on the bed with tPF.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ thanks *maianh*! Are the Biancas in your avatar black or the oxbood patent? They look great with jeans, too!


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*, I must stop now!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Surly, they are amazing! Yay, shoe twin!


----------



## surlygirl

hi, *drea*! I am so happy to be your shoe twin!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> *carlinha*, I must stop now!!



why stop when you're on a roll?!?!?!?


----------



## rdgldy

because I will become homeless??


----------



## mal

^^^ lol, I know the feeling! They are both gorgeous, though! I love the look of the Sirenes.
*surly*- the Biancas are amaaazing on you! I love the color...


----------



## StephieT224

OK ladies, thanks to you all and your fab info here are my first non-ebay purchased louboutins!! So as you will see, I need to invest in a full length mirror, lol I'm standing on my toilet in one of them hehe


----------



## Wilmie

^^^LOVE the toliet shot!!  The color is gorgeous!!


----------



## maianh_8686

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ thanks *maianh*! Are the Biancas in your avatar black or the oxbood patent? They look great with jeans, too!



*surlygirl*.. the ones in my ava are black.  awww.. i want the rouge soo bad too. Urs look really GREAT, need i say more


----------



## lulabee

*Stephie*, they are TDF gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## StephieT224

lulabee said:


> *Stephie*, they are TDF gorgeous! I love the color!


 
Thanks Lulabee!!


----------



## belairprincess

AHHHHHH!! That's such a pretty pink on you *Stephie*! Congrats! Is that Rose Indien or Fuxia?


----------



## Alice1979

Stephie, love the pink ron rons. They look gorgeous on you. Congrats on your first non eBay pair.


----------



## StephieT224

*Alice* - thank you!

*Belairprincess* - thanks too! The box says Rose Indien, but it was pretty nuts in saks and it is possible that they are not the exact right box - wish I could be more help - does anyone else know?


----------



## belairprincess

*Stephie* either Rose Indien or Fuschia...all I know is you are rocking that color! I love it!!! Thanks I will use that info!


----------



## Leescah

OMG stephie the toilet shot is priceless!! I do love a loo shot lol.... most of my pics are taken using a mirror in a toilet (it's become a bit of a running joke!! ) - those Ron Ron's are gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Stephie*, love the ron rons! They are indeed Rose Indien.


----------



## brintee

cute *stephie*! So glad you decided to get them!


----------



## surlygirl

*mal *- thanks, dear. I love them so much ... can't wait to wear them!

*steph *- love the pink Ron Rons! The color is so pretty. I discovered far too late into the season that the suede Ron Ron fits perfectly and is super comfy, too!


----------



## evanescent

*surlygirl  *- love the biancas! simply stunning.
*rdgldy *- great additions!! the red grease flats look so cute on you!
*stephie *- the ron rons look AMAZING!!


----------



## StephieT224

*Leescah* - Now I need to go check out your photos, maybe I will continue to add a loo shot with any new purchases lol! I have a pair of turquoise ron rons on the way thanks to you lovely ladies as well!

*nakedmosher2of3* - Thanks, and thank you for confirming - I'm learning I'm learning! Lol!

*brintee, surlygirl, evanescent - *thank you!!! - I'm so addicted to this whole forum it is getting ridiculous haha! Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *evanescent*!


----------



## heiress-ox

*Surly* those biancas, ooh be still my heart. I definitely think they will be my next splurge! 

*Rgldy* great new additions, you did well  each looks gorgeous


----------



## crnklbn

Stephie - gorgeous!!!! love the pics!! they look stunning on u!


----------



## rdgldy

*steph*-I love your ronrons~


----------



## mal

*Steph*- the Rose Indien Ron Rons look so goood on! Shoe Twin  I haven't worn mine yet...
*surly*- just noticed my avi in your Bianca pic 
*maianh*, I love the jeans in your avi, what are they if you don't mind???


----------



## StephieT224

*Mal - *I will be expecting some pics! =) Shoe twin yay!

*rdgldy, crnklbn* - thanks!


----------



## mal

*stephie*! I will take some soon. I'm about ready to make a collection thread... 
what size do you wear?


----------



## StephieT224

mal said:


> *stephie*! I will take some soon. I'm about ready to make a collection thread...
> what size do you wear?


 
I don't have enough for a collection thread but  just give me some time hehe...

I usually wear a 7 1/2 or 8 in US sizes but I have a wider foot (why do I hate admiting that lol) and so in CLs the 39 is fitting me best.


----------



## mal

here are my first pics from when I got them- I like them with black too! Very comfortable 
Oh, I am 37.5 in most CLs, same as US.


----------



## StephieT224

mal said:


> here are my first pics from when I got them- I like them with black too! Very comfortable


 
FABULOUS!!!! We'll have to share outfit ideas (and for turquoise too!!)


----------



## surlygirl

*heiress *- you should get Biancas! They make me happy!

*mal *-


----------



## mal

*surly*, hey! they're gonna make me happy in a few days too  and it's your fault  -are we still shoe twins if they aren't the same color?
*stephie*, I tried the turquoise on, love the color, but it didn't look good on my skin! 
I tend to wear jeans with everything... I bet the turquoise would look awesome with a black and white outfit!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ hahaha! yes, we'll be fraternal twins! I'll take the blame, but you won't feel an ounce of guilt once you get the Biancas! I tried the black patent on at Saks. They are so shiny and pretty. You'll get so much wear out of them! Can't wait to see them on you, *mal*.


----------



## mal

thanks, *surly*. I am really excited now! They snuck up on me, 'cause I was trying to _ignore_ them  impossible. Michael at Saks was really sweet- he said they were slammed today, but he texted me right back to tell me to hurry up, he only had one pair!


----------



## belairprincess

Yayyyyy!!! *Mal* and *Surly* can I be a shoe triplet? PS. I'm love love loving the pink!


----------



## _kisa_

StephieT224 said:


> OK ladies, thanks to you all and your fab info here are my first non-ebay purchased louboutins!! So as you will see, I need to invest in a full length mirror, lol I'm standing on my toilet in one of them hehe



aaaah, they look HOT! and definitely should be my next purchase!


----------



## surlygirl

belairprincess said:


> Yayyyyy!!! *Mal* and *Surly* can I be a shoe triplet? PS. I'm love love loving the pink!


 
of course! you help start the madness with the grey/white watersnake Biancas ... gorgeous! Now, I just have to step up my robe situation so that we can really be triplets!


----------



## mal

yeah *surly* about time you step it up!
yay *belair*!


----------



## Chins4

My new additions - metallic red patent New Helmuts 















And some comparisons to the Classic Helmut


----------



## AspenMai

yay - modeling pics !!!!
beautiful !!!! 
can i ask what your true size is? you mentioned you went down still to 35.5 - and it still fits the same as the old helmut? even though its patent?


----------



## lulabee

They look fantastic on you *chins*!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you lula and AspenMai



AspenMai said:


> yay - modeling pics !!!!
> beautiful !!!!
> can i ask what your true size is? you mentioned you went down still to 35.5 - and it still fits the same as the old helmut? even though its patent?


 
I am a true 37. My old Helmuts are a 36 and now slightly loose as they are very well broken in  so I went down another half size in the patent


----------



## misselizabeth22

Loving the Helmuts!!!!


----------



## mal

*chins*, they are gorgeous  esp. in that color!


----------



## StephieT224

*CHINS*! Gorgeous!!


----------



## archygirl

Chins4 said:


> My new additions - metallic red patent New Helmuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some comparisons to the Classic Helmut



Love them! Do you find the fit similar or different? I want to order the royal blue, but am unsure about the fit in relation to classic helmuts. I have 38.5 in classic helmut, should I order same size? THANKS, Chins, they are stellar...


----------



## Chins4

Thanks misselizabeth, mal, Steph and Archy 

Archy I'm a 35.5/36 in the Classic Helmut and these ran exactly the same for me so I would go with the 38.5


----------



## archygirl

chins4 said:


> thanks misselizabeth, mal, steph and archy :d
> 
> archy i'm a 35.5/36 in the classic helmut and these ran exactly the same for me so i would go with the 38.5



thanks!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous new additions everyone!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*chins*, the metallic red is TDF!


----------



## rdgldy

Oh *Chins*, I really do need them!! What a gorgeous shade of red-nothing like any of the other red shoes I own..........


----------



## Chins4

^You definitely need them  You sound like me with red shoes - red is rivalling black in my CL collection - cherry patent, red satin, red karey, wine patent........the list is endless


----------



## Alice1979

*chins4*, love your new addition. The color is TDF.

Here are my new additions:
Margarita in aqua satin, an ebay find.


----------



## rdgldy

*Alice*, they are beautiful


----------



## Chins4

Oh Alice they are so pretty


----------



## Alice1979

... and black lace bouquet Lady Claude, from NM.


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *rdgldy* and *chins4*.


----------



## rdgldy

*Alice*, now I am really in love!


----------



## brintee

those are both stunning *alice*! Congrats!


----------



## Chins4

I  that fabric - it's such a feminine finish!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *rdgldy*, *brintee*, and *chins4*, I'm in love too 

Here are some modeling pics, and please excuse my flip flop tan lines


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh Alice...they are both stunning!  This is the first time I've seen the lacy Lady Claudes - they are amazing!


----------



## StephieT224

*ALICE and LouboutinNerd* OMG! I'm with you - they are gorgeous  - I NEED THEM! Maybe now is a good time to start a wish list in my sig? =)


----------



## mal

Oh, Alice  they are both so gorgeous on you! Thank you for showing us  beeeaautiful!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Chins4 said:


> My new additions - metallic red patent New Helmuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some comparisons to the Classic Helmut


Believe you have enabled me-just e-mailed a certain someone!


----------



## meggyg8r

OMG ALICE!!! Those are both AMAZING. I really love both. I want to wear them both to my wedding too. Can we share, please?  Seriously, though, GREAT buys!!!


----------



## maianh_8686

Alice1979 said:


> Thank you *rdgldy*, *brintee*, and *chins4*, I'm in love too



OMG.. Im  over ur lacy lady claude


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your new pairs *Alice*!  the lace Lady Claude is beautiful!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, I need to come here more often! 

*chins*, wow, what a sexy red shoe!! 

*Alice*, your new additions are STUNNING!!!   The Lace Bouquet, ahh, sooo beautiful!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

shows that i dont come here more often  


Alice!!!!!!!!!! Oh my i think i need those lady claude yum yum


----------



## noah8077

Alice those are both so pretty, but the lace! 

Chins I love the color, so rich!


----------



## moshi_moshi

alice both are gorgeous!  congrats on two stunning pairs!


----------



## carlinha

*alice*, those lace LCs are 

the margaritas are an awesome ebay find!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Alice *- love both of your new pairs! The Margaritas are such a pretty color, and the Lady Claudes are amazing!

*chins *- love your new helmuts! that rouge is so pretty!


----------



## evanescent

*chins*, the metallic red helmuts look fab on you!
*alice*, OMG!!! the lady claudes are so so so pretty! and so are the margaritas


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *LouboutinNerd*, *Stephie*, *mal*, *meggy*, *maianh*, *kuromi*, *Minal*, *immashoesaddict*, *noah*, *moshi*, *carlinha*, *surly*, and *evanescent* :kiss:



meggyg8r said:


> OMG ALICE!!! Those are both AMAZING. I really love both. I want to wear them both to my wedding too. Can we share, please?  Seriously, though, GREAT buys!!!


 
Of course we can share, as long as you let me borrow your Tigress . I'm in love with this style, but I can't find my size on sale...


----------



## meggyg8r

Awwww Alice, I bet after the sales calm down some will pop up on eBay. They might be a little more pricey than Barneys' sale but they will be available! I imagine a few might get returned to Barneys and start showing back up online next week. Check back every morning!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

what size do you wear alice?  i'll keep my eye out for you!  happy to enable a fellow wedgie lover, lol.


----------



## Alice1979

moshi_moshi said:


> what size do you wear alice? i'll keep my eye out for you! happy to enable a fellow wedgie lover, lol.





I'm a 37. Actually they have them at Barneys Dallas and SF. LavenderIce also pmed me about them. Thank you so much, you're very sweet.


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy,* Lately you have been scoring some great finds!! I love your flats and Sirene.
*stephie,* great color and they look lovely on you!
*chins,* love the color of NH and they look amazing on you. I wish the NH could look good on my feet as they do on yours.
*alice,* both your Margarita and Lady Claude are absolutely magnificent!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *Karwood*!


----------



## lulabee

My Tigresse are here!!! Now I understand what all the hooplah was about!


----------



## rdgldy

*lula*, they look amazing!! Has DH seen them yet??  He'll be tatooing the rest of his body now!


----------



## lulabee

rdgldy said:


> *lula*, they look amazing!! Has DH seen them yet?? He'll be tatooing the rest of his body now!


 LMAO! Thank you lucious! He's seen them and um....I don't think it would be proper to tell you his exact reaction! Let's just say he really _really likes _them!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you karwood.

lulabee, the zebra tigress look amazing on you, so gorgeous.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lula*, they look fantastic on you!


----------



## archygirl

lulabee said:


> My Tigresse are here!!! Now I understand what all the hooplah was about!



All I can say *lula* is WOOO HOOO!!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you rdgldy, fiery, noah, surly, evanescent & karwood 

lula - love the Tigresse, they look scrumptious on you!


----------



## Leescah

Lula I really really... really.... REALLY love those. They are beyond hot!!

Ok you guys win. I want Tigresses kthnxbye.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love them Lula!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Hate them. I would never buy them.


----------



## Nancy7

Lula - They look FANTASTIC on you!!!


----------



## surlygirl

love them *lula*!!! they look amazing on you with those legs! hot mama! and lol @ *rdgldy's *comment last night! hilarious! I still need to treat my pair so that I can wear them out.


----------



## lulabee

Aww thank you all my sweet loves! LMAO *meggy*!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

lula - congrats!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

my *LAST* two pairs for this sale season!  i just couldn't resist second markdown!  

*Multi Blue Satin Armadillo*







*Fuxia Python Peanut Wedge*


----------



## julies*shoes

Oh my! I love those fuxia Python Peanuts.  Where did you find them?


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thanks *julie*!  i got them from BG, 1/2 off!


----------



## Leescah

Kuromi the wedgies are sooo cute... and I LOVE the Armadillos - I really want the blue MC's - just lovely! Were they half off too??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

God I love those armadillos! I still wish I could have gotten them. Sigh..


----------



## mal

Really gorgeous on you, *kuromi-chan!*


----------



## AspenMai

omg the peanut wedge in fuxia - they are sooooooooooo cool - wow... they look awesome and cute...!!!

i recently converted to a lover of the wedge ---- hehehehe


----------



## brintee

*kumori*, those peanut wedges are freakin' amazing! I  them!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*kuromi* - oh wow!  that's pretty much all i have to say right now


----------



## surlygirl

*kuromi *- love the armadillos and the peanuts on you! the blue is so pretty and the fuxia python is just insanely gorgeous. congrats!


----------



## jaszmine

Armadillos are so sexy and those peanut wedges are fab!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Leescah, naked, meggy, mal, Aspen, brintee, melia, surly, and jaszmine!* 

*Leescah*, the Armadillos i got from NM - i think it was 30% off, then additional 25% off.  not the greatest deal, but i've wanted these for quite a while!


----------



## rdgldy

Kuromi, I love both pair that you got.  The wedges are really amazing!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *rdgldy*!  i actually saw the Python Peanuts when i was in NY!  but i couldn't get any SA to help me, it was pandemonium over there!  thank goodness they still had my size a month later, and on second cut!


----------



## Alice1979

*kuromi*, amazing purchases. Love the armadillos and the python peanuts are just TDF. Congrats.


----------



## kuromi-chan

^ thank you *Alice* dear!


----------



## carlinha

*lula* - the tigresse zebras look amazing on you... but then again... what doesn't!!

*kuromi* - love both, but i agree, the color on those python wedges are


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *carlinha*!


----------



## lilmissb

*Steph* they look great on you! Congrats.

*mal* why haven't you worn yours out yet??? Hmmm???

*Chins* the metal red helmuts are TDF on you!

*Alice* they both look stunning on your but the lady claudes are wow material!

*lula* they look fabulous on you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  about hubby's reaction!!! I'm with rdgldy, he'll have your name tattooed all over his body in no time if you keep up the sexy shoe buying! 

Oh *kuromi!* You've got some seriously gorgeous shoes there!


----------



## archygirl

Black Patent Ron Rons! Broke my ban after 1 day....my bad!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *lilmiss*!  

*archy*, the Ron Rons look great on you!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks lilmiss!

Archy your RonRons are HOT!!


----------



## cllover

*Archy*, the black ron rons are so pretty!  oh and I just saw your Louise Brooks quote - love it!


----------



## brintee

*Archy*, love the Ron Rons, such a nice classic!


----------



## lilmissb

*archy* those ron rons are GORGEOUS! Are they straight patent or metal patent? They look slightly shimmery in one of the pics.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LOVE the ron rons *archy!!!!!*


----------



## archygirl

kuromi-chan said:


> thank you *lilmiss*!
> 
> *archy*, the Ron Rons look great on you!



Thanks *kuromi-chan*!


----------



## archygirl

*Chins*, I  them so much!
*cllover*, thanks, and I thought I would use her quote since I have her hairstyle!
*brintee* I had the black patent decollete 868 but returned them due to fit. I think these are much better.
*lilmissb* thanks! They are black patent, but the finish is a little more glossy than the decolletes. When he held them up to each other, the ron rons were a bit more stand out ish. 
*naked* I was not planning to get them, really wanted sale shoes! I tried on bronze scissor girls but I thought I would get more wear out of these. They are totally comfortable (and I guess sub-consciously I was replacing the teal ron rons I just sold).


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^oh you will get TONS of wear out of them! I want black patent ron rons soooo bad! They are definately on my list of must haves!


----------



## rdgldy

archy, they are gorgeous-I love my ronrons so I couldn't argue about you getting them! You will wear them ALL the time.


----------



## mal

lilmissb said:


> *Steph* they look great on you! Congrats.
> 
> *mal* why haven't you worn yours out yet??? Hmmm???
> 
> *Chins* the metal red helmuts are TDF on you!
> 
> *Alice* they both look stunning on your but the lady claudes are wow material!
> 
> *lula* they look fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about hubby's reaction!!! I'm with rdgldy, he'll have your name tattooed all over his body in no time if you keep up the sexy shoe buying!
> 
> Oh *kuromi!* You've got some seriously gorgeous shoes there!



which ones, *lilmiss*??? I did wear the Miss Clichy last night... no _decent_ pics though...
*archy*- the Ron Rons are gorgeous, you bad girl!


----------



## lilmissb

^Love the Miss Clichy on you *mal!* Are they navy or black? They look slightly blue in the pic. Or my eyes are acting up!


----------



## mal

Thanks, *lilmiss*! -they are kind of dusty black, it's not regular suede, and just a cell pic... I LOVE wearing them.


----------



## lilmissb

^I like...


----------



## mal

TY, there are a couple more pics on my _"Goldilocks and the Three Loubies" _thread...


----------



## lilmissb

I'll go check it out...brb...


----------



## floridasun8

mal said:


> which ones, *lilmiss*??? I did wear the Miss Clichy last night... no _decent_ pics though...
> *archy*- the Ron Rons are gorgeous, you bad girl!



Love, love, love those *Mal*!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks, everyone! I know...I have no willpower, but I tried on the Ron Rons and they fit so incredibly well! I may have to invest in another pair, since I no longer have the suede ones....


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, the ron rons are gorgeous on you.

*mal*, love the miss clichy. The color is fabulous.


----------



## mal

Thanks, *floridasun* and *alice*! They are at the doctor getting vibrammed and I miss them so much! I have to get some applegarde while they are away  So, I wore by NBs today- just to go get waxed haha; I am at that funny place where i want to wear a CL every time I leave the house!!!


----------



## Alice1979

Orlan in red suede/kid, my first double platform.


----------



## Chins4

Congrats Alice! I am so tempted by these - can we see modelling pics?


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh *Alice* I'm so jealous! I love the orlan. Wish I could have gotten them in black. Did you get them TTS?


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *Chins* and* lilmissb*.

*Chins*, I will post modeling pics shortly.

*lilmissb*, yes, I did get them TTS.


----------



## archygirl

Argghhh...thought I could resist. DD and I went to CoCo Pari today and I HAD to buy these...


----------



## archygirl

A few more photos--OK I am totally BANNED NOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

Alice!! They are HOT! How high are they?? I can't tell if they are 140-? How do they feel?

Aaaaggghh *archy*!!! How can you be banned when you have such FABULOUS taste in shoes!!!
They are beautiful on you


----------



## brintee

Oooh *ALice* I cant wait to see modeling pics of those Orlans, im not sure I ever have. That color is TDF!

*Archy*, I am in ! Beautiful!!!


----------



## heiress-ox

*Alice* - I didn't like the Orlans in the grey colour, but in that red suede they are gorgeous! I cannot wait to see modelling pictures!

*Archy* - wow, those are TDF!! I am in love with them, you have a great taste in shoes, I'm sad you are banned, no more amazing collection posts haha!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for that *Alice*. Must find a pair.

*archy* those look fab on you!


----------



## archygirl

*mal, brintee, heiress and lil*: Thank you for your compliments! I really am going koo-koo for CLs lately...went in with all intentions of getting SALE shoes, but these were just too darned beautiful to walk away from.  Do you think I am silly, because I have the open clics in leopard patent? I think these would look incredible with a brown solid suit....that is how I justified them at least.


----------



## rdgldy

Archy-they are gorgeous.  They are different than the open clic-different toe, one leather, one pony!  You clearly need both.


----------



## mal

No, not silly! I think the Leopard is very versatile and it would have been silly not to buy a shoe that looks so great on you! They are very different!
i do love Leopard...


----------



## archygirl

thanks *rdgldy* and *mal*! I just saw that shoe and knew I had to have it. They had an incredible pair of gold strass pigalle 120s too...those, fortunately, do not fit me or I would have died for those too!

Their selection of CLs was FAR better than Saks at Short Hills!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on the Orlans *Alice*!  i love them in that red suede!

*archy*, another fabulous pair!  i really like the leopard w/ the red tip!


----------



## carlinha

*alice* - very cool!!!

*archy* - those LCs look HOT on you!!!


----------



## archygirl

*kuromi-chan*: Thanks! The red tip really stands out, which is so cool. Cannot wait to wear them out. 
*carlinha*: I appreciate your comment on the hotness factor. I wanted something that was gonna "wow" my DH, but when I got home all he said was "Oh, those are nice. *Don't you have a pair just like them*?" Blasted man, doesn't he realize that patent leather is NOT the same as pony hair???????


----------



## carlinha

archygirl said:


> *carlinha*: I appreciate your comment on the hotness factor. I wanted something that was gonna "wow" my DH, but when I got home all he said was "Oh, those are nice. *Don't you have a pair just like them*?" Blasted man, doesn't he realize that patent leather is NOT the same as pony hair???????



BLASPHEMY!!!! 

i hope you straightened him out!!!


----------



## archygirl

carlinha said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!!
> 
> i hope you straightened him out!!!



He is not feeling well, so maybe I will forgive him. That is why I was worried when I arrived home, thinking the LC was too much like the Open Clics.  Thanks for supporting my new leopard habit!


----------



## mal

*archygirl*, I'm sure he will notice how sexy they are at some point! In the meantime, we are here!


----------



## lilmissb

*archy* slap him in the head with both pairs and ask him which one hurts more!!!


----------



## mal

:lolots: ooh, *lilmissb* is tough!


----------



## archygirl

lilmissb said:


> *archy* slap him in the head with both pairs and ask him which one hurts more!!!



I am liking this alot!!!! HAHAHAHAHA~


----------



## carlinha

yeah *lilmissb* - SAUCY!!!

so in the excitement of my samira strass, i forgot to post my most recent purchase, an AMAZING find thanks to the help of *authenticplease* & *julies*shoes* (love ya ladies!!!), 30% + 50% from saks... 
i didn't want her to feel left out, so may i present the lovely
*silver python yoyos*!!!  
been wanting these since NYC fall 2008 meet-up!











and i know you've all seen this already, but for completeness, the wedding shoes: *samira strass, aurora boreale*


----------



## jaszmine

Hello beautfiul miss python yoyo!!  Glad we got to see you!

  They're beautiful carlinha!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mal

She is beautiful! I love the Yoyo in Silver. And the Strass are still TDF...


----------



## archygirl

carlinha said:


> yeah *lilmissb* - SAUCY!!!
> 
> so in the excitement of my samira strass, i forgot to post my most recent purchase, an AMAZING find thanks to the help of *authenticplease* & *julies*shoes* (love ya ladies!!!), 30% + 50% from saks...
> i didn't want her to feel left out, so may i present the lovely
> *silver python yoyos*!!!
> been wanting these since NYC fall 2008 meet-up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i know you've all seen this already, but for completeness, the wedding shoes: *samira strass, aurora boreale*



GORGEOUS shoes, lady!


----------



## Chins4

Love those Yoyos carlinha - the colouring is just TDF!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, love the pony hair LC. They look gorgeous on you. They are a wow factor to me 

*carlinha*, the silver python yoyos are absolutely beautiful, and your wedding shoes are simply TDF. Big congrats.

Sorry for the delay, but here are some modeling pics for the Orlans. They are 140.


----------



## carlinha

those are hot *alice*!!!  i especially love the last pic!  so sexy!

thank you *chins, archy, mal and jaszmine*!!!  i felt bad that the yoyos were getting left out of the action!


----------



## brintee

those Yoyos are so stunning *Carlinha*! I really love Silver, it is a great neutral! 
*Alice*, the color of those Orlans looks so good against your skintone, congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## archygirl

The Orlans looks really good on you, *Alice*!


----------



## jaszmine

The orlans are hot Alice!  Great find!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, i love the silver python Yoyos!  i really had to restrain myself from buying them!  they look great on you!  and of course, the Samira Strass....

*Alice*, lookin' good in them Orlans!


----------



## surlygirl

carlinha - love the silver python yoyos and of course the samira strass are just amazing on you!

*alice *- love your shots of the Orlans! they look fantastic on you, shoe twin! I really love this style. I was able to track down a black pair from Barneys, too! The red is still my fav. They look perfect with your grey jeans!


----------



## jaszmine

I wanted to be an Orlan shoe twin but Barneys cancelled my orderush:

Enjoy them Alice and surly!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

kuromi....OMG, those wedges - stunning!  I love them!
archy  - LOVE the Ron Rons!  They look amazing on you!  And the leopard LC......  
mal - Love the miss Clichy!  They look perfect on you!
Alice - the Orlans are stunning!  I love the red color!  They look awesome on you!
carlinha - what can I say?  Both the Samira Strass and the python yoyo are beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *carlinha*, *brintee*, *archy*, *jaszmine*, *kuromi*, *surly*, and *LouboutinNerd*.

*jaszmine*, what size are you? I got mine from Saks and they might still have them. I could ask my SA to track down a pair for you.


----------



## Chins4

Alice those Orlans are really cute! Are they comfy?


----------



## Alice1979

*Chins*, thank you. I kinda wobble a little, but they're surprisingly comfy.


----------



## lilmissb

Tehehehehe well that's what I would probably do.

*carlinha* wow! That's all I can say.  you have the best shoes....

*Alice* they look FANTASTIC on you!!! I really need to find some now, dammit!


----------



## julies*shoes

Carlinha, those python YoYos look fabulous on you!  I am so happy you were able to get them.  And the price is amazing!!!  Congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## mal

Thanks, *LouboutinNerd* 
*Alice*, those Orlans are hot! Yay for 140s- they are habit-forming . I love your jeans too!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Love this thread!! 
*Mal *- now I want Clichys! are they like the Declic or Alti (fit/comfort-wise)? They look amazing on you! These are my want-list like NOW 
*Alice *- Orlan's look great! I wasn't crazy about the grey, but I like that wine color - specially with denim 
*Carlinha *- I love your Samiras, and the wonderful story behind them


----------



## mal

*beaniebeans*!! I have never worn Declics or Altis. I can tell you- they are comfy, I can't wear Rolandos and these are fine, the toebox is short-ish, they look Declics... and they are sooo sexy. I LOVE them- get some before they are gone!!! Oh, I wear my VP/HP size in them.


----------



## carlinha

awww thank you ladies!!!  you are all so sweet!


----------



## Lec8504

Carlinha-  I'm still so loving your wedding shoes....I really want to start to look for mine..even though I dont think bf is going to pop the question anytime soon hehe.

Alice-  those Orlands are lovely!  Love the red, it really pops.  I've been dying to find some nice grey skinny jeans....what brand are yours?


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you, *lilmissb*, *mal*, *Beaniebeans*, and *Lec*.

*Lec*, they're J Brand 910 in the platinum wash.


----------



## Lec8504

ooo thanks!  Will have to look into J Brand..heard so much good stuff about them..hopefully there will be some at Barneys this weeeknd.


----------



## mal

they look great, *Alice*!


----------



## Beaniebeans

mal said:


> *beaniebeans*!! I have never worn Declics or Altis. I can tell you- they are comfy, I can't wear Rolandos and these are fine, the toebox is short-ish, they look Declics... and they are sooo sexy. I LOVE them- get some before they are gone!!! Oh, I wear my VP/HP size in them.


 Oh thank you sooo much for the info (I can't wear Rolando's either) and advice *Mal*!  I've started the hunt! Ban can be ignored for these


----------



## mal

^^^ You must have them... I will be waiting for future colours/materials!


----------



## hannahc123

hi, just thought i would share my 2nd louboutin purchase - hyper prives! 
the box says they are oxblood, they are a deep purple colour, i love them to bits!

geocities.com/cocker12003/on.JPG


----------



## hannahc123

oops here are the pics...

http://img193.imageshack.us/i/sidekkk.jpg/
http://img195.imageshack.us/i/15071487.jpg/

I'm having picture issues if anyone can help


----------



## rdgldy

*hanna*, what a stunning color!


----------



## Lec8504

The color is so beautiful hanna!


----------



## Alice1979

hannah, just copy the forum code for you.









Congrats on a stunning pair. The color is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

My red metal helmuts-now I am* Chin*'s shoe twin:


----------



## Chins4

Lookin' good rdgldy 

hannah, love that oxblood colour - might need to check those out IRL


----------



## lilmissb

*hannah* the oxblood is GORGEOUS!

*rdgldy* they fab on you as always!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*hannah *- those are gorgeous! where did you find them???!!


----------



## mal

yes, *hannah*, beautiful. I love HPs!
*rdgldy*- spectacular!!!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> My red metal helmuts-now I am* Chin*'s shoe twin:



*faints*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

hannah - oh my, they are stunning!
rdgldy - love them!  I wanted them when I saw Chins' and now you have reminded me why!  They are fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* lilmiss, archy, mal* and* louboutinnerd*.  Chin's pictures made me get them-just paying it forward, lol~~


----------



## kuromi-chan

*hannah*, those HPs are gorgeous!  i love the deep, rich color!  

*rdgldy*, another great find!  such a pretty red!


----------



## fmd914

I keep forgetting about this thread since the title has changed to "collections".  Carlinha I commented in your thread but two fab pairs!

Alice - I never paid much attention to the Orlans but you and Surly have me thinking. I love the color on them!

Hannah - I NEED that color!!!!!  It is so hot!!!!!!  

Rdgldy - You and Chins need to stop.  Right now my fall list is short (but pricey) and I want to keep it that way!  Those are HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## Nancy7

hannah - Love Love Love your HPs.  They look beautiful on you.
rgdly - Your Helmuts are stunning!!!!  Show stoppers.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## hannahc123

thanks guys, ive been wearing them around the house for 2 days now! 
i got them from the trafford centre, they'd almost sold out of everything my size.


----------



## rdgldy

*kuromi, fmd, nancy-*thank you!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Hannah and rdgldy, beautiful shoes. I've been intentionally avoiding the CL section of tPF because I'm trying very hard not to spend money, and these shoes are all too tempting.


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> thanks,* lilmiss, archy, mal* and* louboutinnerd*. Chin's pictures made me get them-just paying it forward, lol~~


 
Make ME the bad girl, why dontcha??


----------



## rdgldy

No, I am actually thanking you*, Chins!!*


----------



## Chins4

Pinkdancer said:


> Hannah and rdgldy, beautiful shoes. I've been intentionally avoiding the CL section of tPF because I'm trying very hard not to spend money, and these shoes are all too tempting.


 
Me too Pinkdancer 

Hannah's pics have forced me to add something in Oxblood patent to my sig. If I hadn't cheked in here I never would have known about it 

Anyone know if the Decollete or Pigalle 100 is coming in that colour?


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> No, I am actually thanking you*, Chins!!*


 
Right back atcha shoe twin Thanks for the enabling!


----------



## jaszmine

The oxblood VP's are beauuuuutiful!  Congrats Hannah!  Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## brintee

Here are my Camel Jazz Decolletes. Honestly, do they look okay with my skintone? I had the Patent ones before and LOVED them, but feel like these look more yellowish? The pics make them look alot more yellow IRL too. Maybe im being weird? lol


----------



## meggyg8r

*Brintee*, they definitely look kinda yellow to me. They don't clash with your skin tone, per se, but I know there are better nudes/beige colors out there for you.


----------



## brintee

Yea, I just dont get it because I thought the Patent Camel looked awesome and blended really well, but I guess they looked lighter or something from the reflection off of the patent?


----------



## meggyg8r

Yep.. patent and kid leather can come off as completely different colors!


----------



## brintee

Ugh, im gutted about this! I wish I could take them somewhere and have them make them patent! lol


----------



## meggyg8r

haha awww.. I don't think they look bad on you though! I just know there are better shades of them out there. I think they could look great with the right outfit.

Where did you get them? Can you return them if you decide you don't like them?


----------



## surlygirl

sorry, *brintee*. I don't think they look bad, but like *meggy *posted they are yellow-ish and there is a better nude/camel color for you. are you able to return them? I'm trying to think who still carries the camel patent decolletes.


----------



## brintee

I got them off of the bay, so no returns. I cant tell you guys how excited I was about these.


----------



## jaszmine

I like them but I can see how you would be disappointed if you were expecting something else.  If your heart is set on another color, then you probably won't be happy with these.


----------



## meggyg8r

If you decide you don't like them in the end, can they be dyed? Isn't kid leather pretty easy to have a cobbler dye? Think of the colors! This color is a great base--not dark!

I dunno, they are growing on me the more I look at them. What is your gut saying?


----------



## brintee

Yea I think they could be dyed, It is Jazz leather though so they are more shiny than just regular kid. So I dont know if that would affect the dyeing? I dont know what I think yet, I mean I know they look really yellow in the pics but maybe they will grow on me and if I find patent ones on the bay ill buy them and dye these? Ughhh I dunno.  Barneys has the patent, not my size online, but maybe in stores. I really didnt want to pay full price for them though...


----------



## surlygirl

good idea, *meggy*. I would dye them or just resell them on the 'bay and hold out for the camel patents that you love. good luck with your decision, *brintee*!


----------



## brintee

thanks *surly*


----------



## jaszmine

brintee, maybe the pic of eliza in the celeb thread will help you decide

http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/celebs-in-their-louboutins-435075-175.html

so cute!!


----------



## brintee

^^lol I was just over there looking at hers!


----------



## kuromi-chan

i agree w/ the others *brintee*...they don't look bad, but there are other shades that i think would complement your skintone better.  i think dying them is a great idea!


----------



## jaszmine

Hahaha....I just saw that!

With Eliza wearing the coral, you can see that those shoes totally work with yellow undertone colors.  I guess that shows that they are going to probably work better with those kind of colors in general.  Obviously, they are neutral and would go with anything but they favor the yellow undertones.


----------



## Marisa783

brintee said:


> Yea I think they could be dyed, It is Jazz leather though so they are more shiny than just regular kid. So I dont know if that would affect the dyeing? I dont know what I think yet, I mean I know they look really yellow in the pics but maybe they will grow on me and if I find patent ones on the bay ill buy them and dye these? Ughhh I dunno.  Barneys has the patent, not my size online, but maybe in stores. I really didnt want to pay full price for them though...




actually, Barneys says patent in the description but they only carry the jazz.  Saks is the only store that carries camel patent decolletes.


----------



## brintee

^^I was wondering that, bc the pic doesn't look as shiny as patent would.


----------



## rdgldy

*brintee*, I have to agree-I don't love the color-I would try to resell them or dye them a darker color.  There are so many varieties of nudes/camels that you really don't know until you try them on.


----------



## brintee

^^Yea I think that is what im going to have to do, I dont think I can deal with the color


----------



## lilmissb

*brintee* I'm sorry you're not in love with them. I don't like the colour on you, sorry!  I think the jazz look more yellow than the patent.


----------



## brintee

thanks for your honesty* lilmiss*, I dont like it either! lol hopefully I can replace them with some patent soon


----------



## carlinha

*brintee* - i agree with what everyone here has already said.  the patent will look better i think


----------



## evanescent

after lots of trial and error, i've finally found my fave CL classic! presenting my latest addition the black patent ron ron


----------



## Alice1979

Gorgeous. They look beautiful on you. Congrats on a pair of stunning classics.


----------



## jaszmine

Beautiful shoes evanescent.  Congrats on finding your perfect classics!


----------



## brintee

they look great on you! Congrats!


----------



## mal

*evanescent*, gorgeous on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

evanescent, they are gorgeous!  Sexy and stunning and classic all at the same time!


----------



## kuromi-chan

love the black ron rons *evanescent*!


----------



## rdgldy

*evanescent*, the ron rons look fabulous on you.


----------



## Lec8504

evanescent- the ron rons look amazing on you!  It's a perfect fit....mine doesn't look quiet that way on me..maybe cuz i have wide feet?  Did you stay TTS with these?


----------



## babyb0o

here are the long awaited pigalle strass modeling shots


----------



## LoveHappens

babyb0o

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brintee

ahhh stunning *babyboo*!!!!  im drooling!


----------



## rdgldy

Unbelievably, amazingly, drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

*babyb0o*, those are amazing!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

babyb0o....OMG....they are amazing!  Stunning!  I think I love them even more than the Samira Strass (and I didn't think that was possible).  They are incredible!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks to lovely tPFer who really went above and beyond and was _very_ patient w/ some Paypal issues...




Lady Page!  Half my fall wishlist is taken care of. 

I thought fishnets would be appropriate for these shoes (also my ankles are just icky right now):


----------



## moshi_moshi

*babyboo* - those are AMAZING!  congrats!

*laureen* - those look HOT!!!  congrats on a fabulous pair!


----------



## Lec8504

babyboo- wow....those are sooo gorgeous...sigh...cinderella shoes 
laureen- I LOVE THESE!!!  I think I need these for fall...the red ones..but if not then I would love the black ones just like yours...


----------



## rdgldy

*Lauren*, they are breathtaking!  I adore them with the fishnets.


----------



## sedds

laureenthemean said:


>



Hot


----------



## surlygirl

*babyboo *- gorgeous! an amazing pair of shoes. they look lovely on you!

*laureen *- they look fabulous on you! your legs look amazing! congrats!


----------



## rilokiley

*evanescent*- Beautiful classics- they look great on you!

*babyb0o*- 10000% amazing, utterly to die for shoes... you are very lucky.  Congrats!

*laureen*- I commented in your collection thread, but these deserve another congrats- they are stunning!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *moshi, Lec, rdgldy, sedds, rilo*, and *surly*!

*Lec*, I would love the red ones!  I found these for a great price, though, so I couldn't pass them up, and I love the black too!


----------



## Nancy7

Babyboo - WOW.....they are Stunning!


----------



## babyb0o

thanks *LoveHappens*, *brintee*, *rdgldy*, *LouboutinNerd*, *moshi_moshi*, *Lec8504*, *surlygirl *, *rilokiley *and *Nancy7*!

*laureenthemean* - they look fabulous on you! thank you for the comment and contributions to the forum with your expert knowledge on cls!


----------



## Marisa783

OMG I am dyinggg over the pigalle strass! AMAZING!!!  I like them better than the samira strass as well!


----------



## Alice1979

*baby0o*, I'm speechless, they are absolutely divine, and they look beautiful on you. Congrats.

*laureen*, the Lady Page look stunning on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*babyb0o*, OMG!!!!      they look AMAZING on you!  thank you so much for the modeling pics!  oh they're soooo pretty!  i think i'm in trouble!...  

*laureen*, congrats on the Lady Page!  sexy, sexy!  love the fishnets!


----------



## lilmissb

*eva* they look hot on you! Did you get 35 or 35.5? How long is your foot for comparison to mine?

*babyboo* they're awesome on you! I love the strass. Will need some for my wedding one day too!

*Laureen* WOW! The lady page looks AWESOME on you!!!! You rock them especially in fishnets!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Uh laureen, WOW!!!  I have no other words.

BTW, the fishnets are a must!  



laureenthemean said:


> I thought fishnets would be appropriate for these shoes:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Serious shoe porn! Love the black patent ron rons (want those sooooo bad!) and the pigalle strass!


----------



## natassha68

Sooooooo Many new additions !!!,, congrats to all


----------



## natassha68

WHATTTTTT ????  


babyb0o said:


> here are the long awaited pigalle strass modeling shots


----------



## melialuvs2shop

haven't been around much, so i apologize for not going back far enough to comment on everyone's lovely new additions 

*evanescent* - those ron rons fit you perfectly and are so elegant.  it's also my favorite classic 

*babyb0o* - this pretty much sums it all up 

*laureen* - those are so gorgeous and so you!


----------



## evanescent

at the latest additions:

*babyb0o*, those are so so spectacular!

*laureen*, they look amazing on you!! esp with the fishnets 

 *alice*, *jaszmine*, *brintee*, *mal*, *LouboutinNerd*, *kuromi*, *rdgldy*, *lec*, *riko*, *lilmissb*, *melialuvs2shop*

*lec*, i have wide feet too (i absolutely cant do rolandos, and i dont think declics are flattering on me). i went my usual size with the ron rons but not sure if i should have gone down half a size?? 

*lilmissb*, i went with 35.5. they feel really comfortable width-wise but my feet slips out of them a little. im not sure if i should have gone down to 35 though, cos im not sure if my toes would be too cramped?? they are now perfect with foot petals but then again i worry about stretching...


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *babyb0o, Alice, kuromi, lilmissb, OLMS, melia*, and *evanescent*!


----------



## heiress-ox

*Brintee* - I didn't think the camel jazz looked bad at all - in the Celeb thread as *Jaszmine* pointed out they look great on Eliza Dushku & in the same thread I saw Hayden Panettiere doing the same thing in reverse, she wore nude patent VPs but her legs would've better matched a camel & she looked fine!! obviously patent would be a better choice if you wanted to go with a true nude match so I'm glad you're going to change them for something you love! 

*Evanescent* - Congrats on your stunning & classic pair of ron rons, they truly look great on you!!

*BabybOo* - Oh my sweet goodness!! Anything strass is just TDF and makes my heart sing!  True cinderella shoes, congrats!

*Laureen* - I love the lady pages on you they are seriously some hot shoes and they make your legs look amazing!


----------



## jaszmine

babyb0o....stunning.  Simply, stunning!  

laureen...wowza!  Those are fab!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *heiress* and *jaszmine*!


----------



## Chins4

Laureen - love, love, LOVE that modelling shot!! And the shoes aren't bad either 

babyboo - OMG, what a Pigalle!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*babyb0o*... I mean.. I just have no words. 

they are AMAZING.

Did you get them for a wedding or any special occasion? Or simply because they are just one of the most gorgeous shoes you've ever seen?


----------



## brintee

thanks *heiress*, they were actually starting to grow on me, but I know that I love the Patent since I had them before (just too big), so the Jazz are on their way out


----------



## lulabee

*babyboo*,  I'm in love! The Pigalles are just stunning!!

*laureen*!! Good God woman you look hotttt!


----------



## carlinha

*evanescent* - lovely classics!!!

*babyb0o* - strass 

*laureen* - i hope to be a lady page twin with you someday!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *Chins, lulabee*, and *carlinha*!


----------



## madamelizaking

*babyb0o-* That's PURE beauty... ooh, I need me some strass... one day, in the far off future...   I can't remember what thread I asked you in, but did you get those from SCP boutique?!?!?!


----------



## Lec8504

evanescent- i like delics on me..probably because it was python so it was easier to stretch?  But I got the ron rons in my TTS too (36)..but it looks no where near as good as how urs look on you.  I haven't tried the rolando...but i did try the lilian (which i heard is somewhat the same shape)..and they HURT...and I would need to get a bigger size than my usual size too.  
laureen- getting a deal on those is even better!   Let's both hunt for the red ones and shoe twins   LP are new right?  I have never seen them before..but granted I just really started with CL only a month or so ago lol.


----------



## Alice1979

madamelizaking said:


> *babyb0o-* That's PURE beauty... ooh, I need me some strass... one day, in the far off future... I can't remember what thread I asked you in, but did you get those from SCP boutique?!?!?!


 
Horatio boutique has them too, also in another color.


----------



## _kisa_

Hello girls, 

Here are my first Louboutins and I hope these are just a good beginning  
12 days to arrive and now I am absolutely happy! They are finally mine! )) 












Sorry, no modelling pics, I'll post them later.


----------



## Alice1979

^Gorgeous. Love the pin ups. Can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## rdgldy

Beautiful!!


----------



## carlinha

*kisa* those pinups are lovely!!!  are they from a fellow tpf-er?  welcome!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous!! They are the ones form ebay UK arent they?


----------



## _kisa_

savvysgirl said:


> Gorgeous!! They are the ones form ebay UK arent they?



yes, they are 
and thanks!


----------



## _kisa_

Thank you, *carlinha*, *rdgldy* and *Alice1979*


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *kisa* what great pinups!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*kisa*, those Pin-Ups are so pretty!  congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

Lec8504 said:


> laureen- getting a deal on those is even better!   Let's both hunt for the red ones and shoe twins   LP are new right?  I have never seen them before..but granted I just really started with CL only a month or so ago lol.


Yup, they just came out this season; they're available for pre-order on the Saks and NM websites.  Have yet to see the red ones available, though...


----------



## fieryfashionist

*evanescent* - I LOVE Ron Rons... you can't go wrong with black patent... they look beautiful on you!! 
*
babyb0o *- WOW, pigalle strass = STUNNINGLY GORGEOUS!!!!!    Congrats on acquiring on of the most beautiful pairs of shoes I've ever seen!!! 

*Laureen *- Sexy doesn't even being to cover it ... they are absolutely gorgeous on you ... and from the moment I saw these beauties, I could only picture them with fishnets haha... so Old Hollywood and glamorous!! 

*_kisa_ *- The Pin Ups are sooo pretty!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I fell in love with these Cranberry patent Ron Rons from Saks... the color is like a liquid metallic patent berry pink!


----------



## madamelizaking

Thats it, I'm getting the fetichas in cramberry, it's such a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*M*, ahhhh....cramberry     i'm adding your Ron Rons to my wish list!


----------



## laureenthemean

*fiery*, that color is amazing on you!

ITA, the LP totally say old Hollywood to me!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*madame* - Ohhh, I LOVE, LOVE the Fetichas... my god, I want so many shoes right now!   They will be unbelievably gorgeous in the Cranberry patent... I can't wait to see your pics! 

Hi *T*!   Aww, you should... you have the pink suede (Rose Indienne, I think) Ron Rons, right?  Your collection is amazing!!  These are different though, so you might need them! 

Hi *laureen*!!  Thanks so much!!   I realllllly want the Feticha (or is it Fetiche?  Haha, I'm confused as to what the difference is! ) in black patent... I can't get over how sexy the shape is!!   I want the Bianca too (maybe in dark red or marron glace)... ahh!!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG!!!! Those cranberry ronrons are TDF!    You look fab in them *fiery!*

Another one to add to the lust list!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love cranberry!!!!!!


----------



## brintee

wow that color is stunning! I want!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Minal*, I love the cranberry Ron rons and they look amazing on you. I have to seriously consider them now. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## rdgldy

*Fiery,* the color is amazing!


----------



## surlygirl

lovely pinups, *kisa*!

*fiery *- the cramberry ron rons are so pretty! the marron glace Biancas are gorg, too! Can't wait to see what else you get! I want every one of the fall metallic patents!


----------



## jaszmine

Congrats on your new pinups kisa!
Fiery...love that color!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

laureen - gorgeous!  They look absolutely sexy on you!  Love the fishnets!
kisa - Oooh, those pinups are so cute!  Congrats!
fiery....OMG, that color!  I think that has to be one of the most gorgeous colors ever for a shoe!  I want!


----------



## *Lo

Here are some of my recent purchases all from last week 100mm Oxblood Altadama, Oxblood Patent Bianca, Studded Very Prive, Nude NP


----------



## rdgldy

What a haul!  Gorgeous,* Lo*!!  I really want nude NPs!  From Horatio??


----------



## kuromi-chan

great haul **Lo*!  the oxblood patent color is beautiful!  i need nude NPs in my life....


----------



## *Lo

Thanks rdgldy!!  The Nude NP's are from Beverly Hills, I called and was upset Alisha is no longer there but I was helped by Janene and she was super sweet.


ETA Thanks Kuromi-Chan!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Lo*, what an incredible haul. Love every pair. Oxblood is such a beautiful color.


----------



## Chins4

Gorgeous Pinups kisa - what a start to a collection 

Fiery - love, love, love that cranberry colour - it's so girly!!!

*Lo - stunning as always - I'm really loving that oxblood patent - how's the colour IRL? Is it obviously purple or does it look black from a distance??


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *lilmissb*!!  They really are... you should really move them from your "lust" to "must" list haha. p

*naked* and *brintee* - Thanks! 

Hi* Alice*!  Ohhh, you shouldn't consider them... you should GET them!!   Thank you! 

Thanks so much, *rdgldy*!

Hi *surly*!  They are amazing!!  I need to investigate the marron glace Biancas haha... I finally tried the style on yesterday and they were insanely comfy!!  I love, love them in the red/rouge (whatever! ) patent too!   Thank you!

Thanks so much, *jaszmine* and *LouboutinNerd *(absolutely! )! 

Hi *Chins*!  Thank you!  It really is... it's perfect!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*L*, what an amazing haul!!   The Oxblood is such a cool color (finally saw it IRL yesterday)!!  I LOVE the Biancas (need me some of that haha ), the studded VPs are so badass and sexy and the nude patent NPs are gorgeous!!   Congrats!


----------



## brintee

*Lo*, great haul the Oxblood color is so rich and pretty!


----------



## *Lo

Awww THanks Minal!!  I looooove your new cranberry addition.  I saw that color in the altadama in BG the other day it really is so stunning IRL.

Thank you ALice!

Thanks Chins!  I would say the oxblood is like a dark dark red IRL its sooo pretty my photo's dont capture the real beauty of the color.

Thanks Brintee!


----------



## _kisa_

*Lo said:


> Here are some of my recent purchases all from last week 100mm Oxblood Altadama, Oxblood Patent Bianca, Studded Very Prive, Nude NP



*Lo*, what a great additions! Love them all and cannot chose my favorites. 
They are so beautiful!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## _kisa_

*fiery*, your cranberries make me want to dance )))) 
Dance all night long  

Love them!


----------



## _kisa_

Thank you all girls for commenting on my new babies  

actually they are supposed to be my wedding shoes 

Here are some modelling shots.... 












aaaaand the box


----------



## savvysgirl

Awwwww* kisa*, thats sooooooo cute! The Pin Ups are perfect wedding shoes. Stunning.


----------



## katran26

*Lo said:


> Here are some of my recent purchases all from last week 100mm Oxblood Altadama, Oxblood Patent Bianca, Studded Very Prive, Nude NP


 

amazing! you picked up such lovelies - I especially love the Bianca color


----------



## Alice1979

*kisa*, the pin ups look beautiful on you. Your little pet (guinea pig?) is so cute!


----------



## _kisa_

savvysgirl said:


> Awwwww* kisa*, thats sooooooo cute! The Pin Ups are perfect wedding shoes. Stunning.



I am glad you agree these are a good match to a wedding dress))) Thank you, *savvy * 
Now we are partially a shoe twins, aren't we? 



Alice1979 said:


> *kisa*, the pin ups look beautiful on you. Your little pet (guinea pig?) is so cute!



Thanks, Alice 

Yes, it's a guinea pig and it's very, _very_ nosey, so he finally decided the box is his new home. Lol 


sorry for my English, still learning )


----------



## kuromi-chan

the Pin Ups look amazing on you *kisa*!  they'll make lovely wedding shoes!  and your little guinea pig pet is too cute!


----------



## carlinha

**LO*!!!  what amazing finds!!!  wear them all well

*kisa* - the pin-ups are a great wedding shoe!  when are you getting married?  you should follow/join us on the CL wedding thread, the link is below in my signature... and your guinea pig is sooooo adorable!!!  i want him...


----------



## archygirl

These arrived today! YEAH!!! Had to go out in lightening storm to retrieve them from mailperson....


----------



## brintee

oooh those are soooo cute *archy*!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Helmut flats!! I love them, *Archy*.


----------



## archygirl

*Lo said:


> Here are some of my recent purchases all from last week 100mm Oxblood Altadama, Oxblood Patent Bianca, Studded Very Prive, Nude NP



Well done, *lo*!!!!! Love the oxblood color, it is so rich looking.


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> Helmut flats!! I love them, *Archy*.



thanks *brintee* and *rdgldy*! removed myself from CCLO for these, but I think they are well worth it. price was incredibly good!!


----------



## katran26

archygirl said:


> These arrived today! YEAH!!! Had to go out in lightening storm to retrieve them from mailperson....


 

never saw the flats version of these - can I ask where you purchased these?


----------



## archygirl

katran26 said:


> never saw the flats version of these - can I ask where you purchased these?



eBay. The seller mentioned she purchased them at Horatio St. in NYC. Good luck!


----------



## Nieners

Kisa, I'm glad I could help you with the pin-ups! They look amazing on you and you will look stunning on your weddingday...  Wear them in good health!


----------



## archygirl

_kisa_ said:


> Thank you all girls for commenting on my new babies
> 
> actually they are supposed to be my wedding shoes
> 
> Here are some modelling shots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaand the box



Great shoes and I love the photo of the baby in the box! How adorable!!


----------



## Chins4

Awwww................



_kisa_ said:


> aaaaand the box


 

Archy - love those flats, never seen that style before and they are gorgeous!


----------



## floridasun8

_kisa_ said:


> Thank you all girls for commenting on my new babies
> 
> actually they are supposed to be my wedding shoes
> 
> Here are some modelling shots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaand the box



 your pin-ups and that piggie is sooooooo cute!  I love his/her coloring!
We used to have a piggie too, but I was sooo highly allergic to her.  She passed away about a year ago, but unfortunately we cant get another because of my allergies.


----------



## Chaneller

_kisa_ said:


> Yes, it's a guinea pig and it's very, _very_ nosey, so he finally decided the box is his new home. Lol



 He's adorable, and those CLs look gorgeous on you!


----------



## _kisa_

Thank you, *kuromi-chan, archygirl, Chins4, Chaneller*  

I am so pleased you like the shoes (and the baby in the box)


----------



## _kisa_

carlinha said:


> *kisa* - the pin-ups are a great wedding shoe!  when are you getting married?  you should follow/join us on the CL wedding thread, the link is below in my signature... and your guinea pig is sooooo adorable!!!  i want him...



Thank you, *carlinha*, we have just started planning, so the Big day will be in the next year... But I'll join you, girls, on the thread ) At least I need some new classic Loubies to wear during the Big day preparations 



Nieners said:


> Kisa, I'm glad I could help you with the pin-ups! They look amazing on you and you will look stunning on your weddingday...  Wear them in good health!



Hi Nina, thanks for your help with these shoes. I highly appreciate it! 
 



floridasun8 said:


> your pin-ups and that piggie is sooooooo cute!  I love his/her coloring!
> We used to have a piggie too, but I was sooo highly allergic to her. She passed away about a year ago, but unfortunately we cant get another because of my allergies.



Thank you *Sunny *Actually my BF has the same allergy as you do  
But we keep the piggie since my buddy has almost no contact with it (just visual ) so this allergy problem does not affect his love to the piggie in any way.. )


----------



## _kisa_

archygirl said:


> These arrived today! YEAH!!! Had to go out in lightening storm to retrieve them from mailperson....



*Archy*, these Helmut flats look sooooo HOT on you! 
wow!! 

love the color and the way your legs look in the shoes )


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, love those flats. The color is so pretty and they look great on you. Congrats.


----------



## Chaneller

Took a cell phone cam pic of my 2 latest CL purchases, 
- Decollete 328 100 Python Lucide in light pink
- Paquita 120 Satin in shocking pink


----------



## Alice1979

^Both are so gorgeous, love the color of the paquitas. Can we see some modeling pics, pretty please?


----------



## Chaneller

Alice1979 said:


> ^Both are so gorgeous, love the color of the paquitas. Can we see some modeling pics, pretty please?



Thank you Alice!  I'll post modeling pics later, with better pic quality.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^ooo i didn't know the paquitas came in shocking pink, gorgeous!


----------



## jaszmine

Congrats shoe twin Chaneller!  I have the python decs too!
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *alice* and *kisa*! Cannot wait to wear them to work tomorrow.


----------



## carlinha

*channeler* - love your shoes, esp the python!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*archy*, the Helmut flats get a big !  i think they were well worth the little escape from CCLO!

*Chaneller*, i like the bright pink of the Paquitas!  and the pythons are beautiful!


----------



## mal

*kisa*, OMG, you done good  Oxblood is a fab color and all the shoes are TDF!
*archy*- never saw those flats or that color before and they look so good on you! Score!
chaneller, both pair are great shoes!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Lo - OMG, amazing haul!  I love the oxblood color!

kisa - gorgeous wedding shoes!  They will be perfect!

archy - Helmut flats!?  I love them!

Chaneller - those python decollettes - gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Soo many gorgeous additions today!!!

 Guinea Pig!!


----------



## Chins4

Apologies for going a bit nuts with th epics ladies but I cannot tell you how much I LOVE these shoes!


----------



## rdgldy

*Chins, *they are gorgeous on-I may need the purple suede ones.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*chins *- those are HOT!


----------



## carlinha

CHINS I LOVE THE ALTA IOWAS!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Carlinha & Moshi 

rdgldy - you need a pair of these, really you do


----------



## Alice1979

*Chins*, they look very sexy on you, and I can actually spot the metallic sheen from one of the pics.


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh wow *Chins*!  sexy, sexy!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Chins - those are wicked sexy!  They look amazing on you! And, you can never take too many pictures of CLs!


----------



## cllover

I'm so behind on this thread so sorry for the blanket "I love everyone's new shoes!!!"  

*Kisa*, your Pin-Ups are so beautiful!  That is really a style Monsieur Louboutin needs to bring back, maybe in the new suede or metallic hues   LOL at your guinea pig!

*Chaneller*, the paquitas are darling - Congrats!

*Chins*, Love the Alta Iowas - such a classic shoe!


----------



## jaszmine

Gorgeous Chins!  Enjoy them


----------



## karwood

I have not checked this thread since the 7/15!! I have some serious catching up to do........

*lula, * the Tigresse looks gorgeos on you you. The more I see this style, the more I love them. I am sure it is too late for me to get into the hoopla, since they are sold out just about everywhere, especially in my size!
*kuromi,* Love your satin striped Armadillos and your Peanuts! They look beautiful on you!
*archy,* your Ron Rons and Leopard LC are so stylish and sexy. You wear them very well.I love your Helmuts flat, what a great find!
*mal,* your Miss Clichy are gorgeous! Congrats!
*alice,* Congrats on your Orlans! They absolutely TDF!!
*carlinha,* your silver python yoyo are gorgeous, but your stunning Samira Strass is going to take everybodys breath away on your wedding day!
*hannah,* love the oxblood color of your HPs!
*rdgldy,* Another gorgeous color!! Love your red metal Helmuts!!
*brintee,* I think the Decollete style is very lovely, but I  have to agree the jazz color is a bit too yellow for my taste. I hope you are able to replace them.
*evanescent, * beautiful, classic and sexy! Congrats!
*babyboo,* ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!! 
*Laureen,* You have made me a fan of the LP!! They look amazing and sexy on you, especially with fishnet stocking!
*kisa,* your Pin Ups looks very lovely on you! Your guinea pig is so cute!
*fiery, * Love the cranberry color! Or is it cramberry? Regardless, that color is totally fab!
**Lo*, what fabulous purchases!!! I love them all, but I am especially in love with your Oxblood Patent Biancas!
*chaneller, * great pairs! I lpve Paquitas. I have been wearing mine non-stop this summer!

and last but not least, *chins,* your AI are fierce! They absolutely look sexy and fabulous on you!


----------



## Chins4

Karwood I would like to send you a BIG for taking the time and trouble to respond to everyone with such sweet compliments! Thank you x


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you karwood. We missed you around here.


----------



## karwood

^^^^^AWWWW! You both are very sweet! I missed you all as well


----------



## lulabee

Thanks sweet *kar*!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Karwood*!

My marpops arrived just now-they're not black, but red.  I am thrilled with the red anyways! Here they are. (Oh, and Chloe had to get into the act too!)


----------



## Chins4

^Those look so much cuter on than in stock pics!


----------



## YaYa3

*rdgldy,* they're AWESOME!  i've always loved that shoe and it looks fantastic on you!  i'm so glad you got them today!


----------



## jaszmine

I didn't know you were even thinking of black rdgldy.  I was totally picturing red the whole time.  

They look great on you, of course!!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, I think red is gorgeous, and they definitely look amazing on you.


----------



## rdgldy

*chins, alice, jazmine,yaya*-thanks!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

omg *rdgldy!!!* Those are simply fabulous! I want a pair!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *karwood*!    i don't think i've seen you around in a while...hope all is well with you!

*rdgldy*, i love the red!  they look fantastic on you!


----------



## _kisa_

*Chins*, you ROCK!!!!!! 

suuuper sexy!!


----------



## _kisa_

thank you, *cllover*  agree! the pinups is a must for every girl )))

*karwood*, I've always been impressed how you catch up on the thread  Thanks a lot! Glad you're back and hope you'll post something lovely soon... 

ps: and now we are "baby-in-the-box" twins! LOL


----------



## _kisa_

*rdgldy*, I am not really keen on wedges (in love with the stilletos) 

but yours are....awwwwww!!!!


----------



## _kisa_

Chaneller said:


> Took a cell phone cam pic of my 2 latest CL purchases,
> - Decollete 328 100 Python Lucide in light pink
> - Paquita 120 Satin in shocking pink




love love love the pythons and some day I'll have a pair too! 

aaand the Pinkies! They are so beautiful and no doubt they are gorgeous on!
can't wait to see modelling pics!


----------



## brintee

*chaneller* the pink paquitas are so fun and such a pretty color!

*rdgldy,* the wedgies are soooo cute! I love them!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *fiery!!!* I think I "must"...   You naughty woman, tempting me with more shoes...

*Lo* wow!!! What a haul, love the oxblood colour.

*kisa* that guinea pig pic is ADORABLE!!!

*archy* what awesome Helmut flats! I didn't realise they came in flats.

*Chaneller* wow! Love the decolletes!!!

*Chins!!!!*    How much more can I say? They are super sexy any man would tattoo your name all over his body if he saw you in those!

*rdgldy* I actually like the red better than the black. Very cute!


----------



## babyb0o

thanks *Marisa783*, *Alice1979*, *kuromi-chan*, *lilmissb*, *nakedmosher2of3*, *natassha68*, *melialuvs2shop*, 
*evanescent*, *heiress-ox*, *jaszmine*, 
*Chins4*, *meggyg8r*, *lulabee*, *carlinha*, *madamelizaking*, *fieryfashionist* and *karwood*!

*meggyg8r* - after seeing the pigalle strass on tpf, i knew i just had to have them- they're my UHG shoes! 

*madamelizaking* - as i've mentioned before in another thread, theyre from the horatio boutique. they're available in 3 different color crystals. i didnt know that the SCP boutique also carried them. hope we can become shoe twins one day


----------



## Chins4

lilmissb said:


> *Chins!!!!*    How much more can I say? They are super sexy any man would tattoo your name all over his body if he saw you in those!


 
:lolots:OMG lilmiss you really know how to make a girl feel good!! Thank you so much!

Thanks Kisa


----------



## lilmissb

^Any time sweets!!!  :kiss:


----------



## Leescah

Holy smoke!!! *CHINS *those Alta's are just the epitome of sexy!! You're right. I _do _need those in cramnmnmberry. 

*rdgldy* I love those wedgies, the red is so sexy and fun at the same time - gorgeous!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Beautiful New Additions Ladies!!


----------



## archygirl

OK so I was bored this morning waiting for family to wake up, so I reorganized my collection photos, to include shoes I sold, recently purchased, and such...b


----------



## archygirl

here are the rest...
I had to part with the EB suede MCs and the red patent Lillians due to sizing issues. But I am in need of something new, any suggestions based on what I already have?


----------



## jaszmine

Lol...way to be productive archy!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *archy!* I didn't realise how many you had! Wish I had snapped up nude coxinelles when I had the chance. They got away and I hate that. Oh well. Maybe you should get EB suede simples? Or maybe some python???


----------



## archygirl

Yea, this was after I cleaned the stove, emptied dish washer, ate breakfast and checked email...I hate getting up early! But, at least I reorganised my CLs and realized I may need to change collection up a bit.


----------



## YaYa3

i'd forgotten how many awesome shoes you have, *archy.*  your collection is so varied and full.  i can't imagine what else to suggest as an addition.  whenever i see a gattaca, i think of you!


----------



## Lynn12

I haven't been on tPF in a while.  Sorry I have been so slack, but I love seeing all the new additions.  I have several CLs I bought lately, and I need to get pics on tPF too!

*rdgldy* - I love the red wedges!!!!  They will look so good with white capri pants.

*Chins* - Holy Hottness!!!!  The AIs are soooo sexy on you.  

*archy* - Love your collection.  You definitely need an EB in your collection......me too!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

archy - love your collection!  You have so many that I am  over!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*archy* - great collection... so diverse!  the leopard lcs are TDF!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Archy,* I love your collection-very unique and diverse looks!!
*Lynn*-can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## hlp_28

*archy*, your lova wedge looks really cute


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *jaszmine, lilmiss, YaYa, Lynn12, LouboutinNerd, moshi, rdgldy, and hlp!*

I had EB suede rolandos and EB suede MCs, but had to sell/return them due to sizing issues....

Maybe something flashy???? glitters?


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy* Wowza hot mama!!! I love them!!
*archy*, You have one of my fave collections! Just gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, Lula!!


----------



## Alice1979

archy, you have an amazing collection. Every pair is gorgeous.


----------



## jaszmine

Archy, I had the eb suede MC's too.  I loved them but I just couldn't make them work.  I looooove the pailette decolettes (I have them in my av).  I wasn't sure I would like a sequin shoe but it was love at first site when I put them on.  It's always nice to have some sparkle in your life


----------



## archygirl

Hey *lula* and *Alice*, thank you for your kind words on my collection. Sometimes I feel like it is not enough, and then sometimes I think that I have more than enough! Hard to believe I have been collecting for 2 years now!


----------



## madamelizaking

Scp doesn't carry them but someone from tpf had it shipped in and I'm trying to figure out who . They're so gorgeous and *one* day we shall be twins, if not at least half sisters (samira strass). Wear them well they're GORGEOUS!!!!



babyb0o said:


> thanks *Marisa783*, *Alice1979*, *kuromi-chan*, *lilmissb*, *nakedmosher2of3*, *natassha68*, *melialuvs2shop*,
> *evanescent*, *heiress-ox*, *jaszmine*,
> *Chins4*, *meggyg8r*, *lulabee*, *carlinha*, *madamelizaking*, *fieryfashionist* and *karwood*!
> 
> *meggyg8r* - after seeing the pigalle strass on tpf, i knew i just had to have them- they're my UHG shoes!
> 
> *madamelizaking* - as i've mentioned before in another thread, theyre from the horatio boutique. they're available in 3 different color crystals. i didnt know that the SCP boutique also carried them. hope we can become shoe twins one day


----------



## japskivt

Archy..... what an awesome and well rounded collection!


----------



## karwood

kuromi-chan said:


> thank you karwood!  i don't think i've seen you around in a while...hope all is well with you!



^^^*Kuromi*, I am doing well. It has been a VERY busy last few weeks for me. With work, attending an out-of town wedding, friends from Germany visiting and staying us at our home,  hosting a paella dinner for 20 and much much more. I barely had time to myself. Things are finally going back to  normal around here.

*rdgldy*, I love your Marpops and they look fabulous on you. After seeing everybodys beautiful CL wedges, I have decided I really need to invest in a pair.
*archy,*BEAUTIFUL collection!!! I was wondering what happened to EB MC. I absolutely loved them when your posted pics of them! I am so sorry they did not work out.


----------



## Nancy7

Wow *Archy* beautiful collection!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

amazing collection *archy*!    my faves are still your Differas.  it was because of your gorgeous modeling pics and avatar that i had a change of heart and HAD TO HAVE THEM!  

*karwood*, ooh, paella...yummmmmm!  glad to hear things are settling back to normal for you!


----------



## rdgldy

My pompadeuce are here from England.  They are positively divine.  They are actually in pretty good shape and do not need a cobbler yet.


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy your Pompadeuce make me


----------



## carlinha

*rdgldy* - i am sooooo jealous!!!  they are so beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*rdgldy*, you BAAAAAD girl. Great bargain though so i'll let you off!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy,* did you win the lottery? You have been buying alot of CLs lately! Anyways, I do love your Pompadouce. The color is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the pompadeuce. They are truly divine. Congrats on your new additions.


----------



## mal

Oh, *rdgldy*, they _are_ divine!


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy, those are so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh, *rdgldy*!  those are sooo pretty!    i'm so glad you got them!


----------



## adeana

Amazing *rdgldy*!  You have such a classy collection.


----------



## archygirl

BEE-U-TI-FUL rdgldy!!

Thank you, *japskivt, nancy, karwood, and kuromi!* Yes, unfortunately the MCs kept falling off my feet, but the next size down would not have worked in the toe box area...so I will keep on looking for something EB (so far rolandos and MCs have tried and failed...).


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you to *Lav, Carlinha, Mal, Savvy, Karwood, Kuromi, Archy, Noah, Alice* and *Adeana*!

* Karwood*, I only wish I won the lottery.  My last two pair were very well priced-ebay and 70% off sale.  I can't resist finding those rare pair-I actually prefer them to a lot of newer shoes.  Of course, there are some gorgeous new ones I'd love to have, but those will have to wait for now.


----------



## kuromi-chan

My *Ariella Clou* arrived yesterday!    i  them!


----------



## Beaniebeans

For some reason, I feel like those boots are all "Wanna fight??!!!" :boxing:
*!!!LOVE THEM!!!*


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy - those Pompadouce are


----------



## hlp_28

rdgldy said:


> My pompadeuce are here from England.  They are positively divine.  They are actually in pretty good shape and do not need a cobbler yet.



ONG !! This is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !! How did you manage to find this beauty?? Congrats rdgldy !!!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* they look awesome on you! I seriously need some too now!!!

*kuromi* wow!!! They certainly scream don't mess with me to me.


----------



## surlygirl

*rdgldy *- the pompaduce are so pretty! congrats on a great find!

*kuromi *- wow, wow, wow! those are so rock star! love them!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMG! The pompaduce is amazing!! 

and I love the ariella clous on your Kuromi!


----------



## Alice1979

*kuromi*, they look amazing on you. Are the studs all one color or different colors?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ *Alice*, the studs are all different colors


----------



## meggyg8r

Kuromi, they are TDF. I am SO jealous!!!!! I absolutely adore them.


----------



## brintee

*Kumori*, those are awesome!!


----------



## karwood

*kuromi*, they are absolutely fierce!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy - love them!!!  What an amazing find!  The color is gorgeous!

kuromi - they are incredible!  Tough and stylish and sexy at the same time.


----------



## rilokiley

*rdgldy*- so pretty!  Congrats!


*kuromi*- yay!!  You got them!!   They look amazing on you!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Beanie, lilmiss, surly, naked, Alice, meggy, brintee, karwood, LouboutinNerd,* and dear *rilo*!  you ladies are all so sweet!    thanks for letting me share!

*Alice*, *naked*'s right - it's Anthracite Nappa w/ Multicolor Studs.  

*meggy*, i hope a pair for you pops up soon!


----------



## YaYa3

*kuromi,* those are drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## rdgldy

*chins, hlp, lilmissb, surly, louboutin nerd, rilo*-thanks, ladies!
*kuromi-*superfierce!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*kuromi* - those are gorgeous!! how does the sizing run?


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> *kuromi* - those are gorgeous!! how does the sizing run?


 
We're a 38.5.


----------



## moshi_moshi

haha i should have known!!


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> haha i should have known!!


 
I had a pair in a 38 and it almost killed me to sell them but I could barely get them closed. I had to wear the thinnest socks I could find (they were actually as thin as stockings) and they really were just too tight. I would buy them again in a heartbeat if I could find a 38.5.


----------



## moshi_moshi

hmmm i might need a 39 then if i could even find them... which may be a good thing 

for some reason i don't think my bf is liking the studs.  i showed him the vps and the pigalles and he said "that doesn't look like you" and "where would you wear them".... good thing i simply cannot afford them right now..and i can't walk in a pigalle anyway.


----------



## meggyg8r

I can't afford them right now either. Every pair I find is $750+ because they are so rare now. I know you could make a 39 work if you found them--I could make a 39 work too because they are boots and I could always wear thicker socks.

I don't think DF likes the studs that much either but I don't care  I love the boots so much and regret selling them but I really have to tell myself that they didn't fit, they didn't fit, they didn't fit...


----------



## moshi_moshi

a tpfer had hers up, i don't know if they sold or not.  they were a 39..i wanted them sooo bad and i think i would get so much wear out of the boots too!


----------



## lulabee

*rdgldy*, Stunning! Truly a work of art!
*kuromi*, Smokin' hottt!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you, lovely *lula*!


----------



## mal

*kuromi-chan,* those ar sooo hot, I love them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you so much sweet *Yaya, rdgldy, moshi, lula,* and *mal*!  

*moshi*, these are a 1/2 size up, and they fit wonderfully!   i can even wear regular socks!


----------



## JuneHawk

rdgldy said:


> My pompadeuce are here from England.  They are positively divine.  They are actually in pretty good shape and do not need a cobbler yet.





I cannot believe I wasn't able to buy the ones that came up on ebay in my size a couple of weeks ago.  I am heartbroken.


----------



## rdgldy

I'll keep an eye out for you June!


----------



## archygirl

kuromi-chan said:


> My *Ariella Clou* arrived yesterday!    i  them!



How did I miss this?! They are SOOOOOOOOOOOO cool! Congrats!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

awww, thanks *archy*!


----------



## Shainerocks

Congratulations, Kuromi!
I didn't know that you got them. Where did you find them??
They are stunning.


----------



## sumnboutme

your new boots *kuromi*!  those and the devas look amazing on u!


----------



## Nancy7

Love them Kuromi!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Shaine, sumn,* and *Nancy*!  

*Shaine*, i got them off ebay, from RMAH's sale!  i've been watching them forever, patiently waiting for them to put it on sale.  and once they did, i pounced!  

*sumn*, thank you so much!  i think these and the Devas will get the most wear!  booties are so much easier for me to walk around in!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

My office is a mess! (better pics later!)


----------



## jaszmine

Office?  Who cares!!????  Those are


----------



## kuromi-chan

*naked*!!!!!      wow, just WOW!!


----------



## Alice1979

Yay... *naked*, you got them. How? When? Where? It doesn't matter... they look beautiful on you. Congrats.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*naked *- those are TDF!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Alice1979 said:


> Yay... *naked*, you got them. How? When? Where? It doesn't matter... they look beautiful on you. Congrats.


 
I got them from NAP! They had a 39.5 left and I figured what the heck .. might as well chance it! They fit!!!!!


----------



## karwood

They Fit!!!!!!!!! *Naked, * I am sooooooo happy they worked out for you!!!!! I was really worried, especially since we have the same shoe size, I really thought the 39.5 would be a bit too big on you. I know you really wanted these very much and I am very happy you got your pair of grey python Bianca!! They look beautiful on you !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you *Karwood*  *moshi, alice, jaszmine and kuromi!!!!*

I am so excited!


----------



## surlygirl

oh my gosh, *naked*!!!! I PM'ed you when I saw these were missing from NAP! LOL! Glad that you got them and that they fit ... love, love, love them! I'm determined to be shoe twins with you on this one! Must find this shoe! My rouge Biancas are a 39.5, but when I tried them on in the store I needed a 39. But if the 39.5 fits you perfectly, I may just stick to that size, too! Congrats! They are gorgeous. Oh, and don't buy the grey ADs now. Ignore what I said in the new CLs thread. lol.


----------



## meggyg8r

*Naked*, I mean, I have no words. They are pure perfection.


----------



## cllover

oooh beautiful, Naked!


----------



## noah8077

Naked those are fantastic!!!!  Congratulations on hunting them down!


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked*, I am so glad they fit!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surlygirl said:


> oh my gosh, *naked*!!!! I PM'ed you when I saw these were missing from NAP! LOL! Glad that you got them and that they fit ... love, love, love them! I'm determined to be shoe twins with you on this one! Must find this shoe! My rouge Biancas are a 39.5, but when I tried them on in the store I needed a 39. But if the 39.5 fits you perfectly, I may just stick to that size, too! Congrats! They are gorgeous. Oh, and don't buy the grey ADs now. Ignore what I said in the new CLs thread. lol.


 
You PMed me?! I never got anything?! (maybe it was the nakedmonster )

I probably could get a 39 but they'd be a smidge tight ... and these are a smidge loose but I don't have a problem with them. Somewhere down the line I may need a very thin heel grip but they don't come off my feet when I walk ... I hope that makes sense......


----------



## annabis

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My office is a mess! (better pics later!)



That must be some of the prettiest shoes I have ever seen! Sooo beautiful! And they look great on you! Wow!


----------



## inspiredgem

Congrats naked!  I love them and they look beautiful on you!


----------



## surlygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You PMed me?! I never got anything?! (maybe it was the nakedmonster )
> 
> I probably could get a 39 but they'd be a smidge tight ... and these are a smidge loose but I don't have a problem with them. Somewhere down the line I may need a very thin heel grip but they don't come off my feet when I walk ... I hope that makes sense......


 
it does because that's how my rouge ones fit, too! and if the different color patents are running strangely, I can only imagine that the python is running differently, too. that is weird about the PM! maybe I PM'd your BF!!! 

I was checking NAP every day, ok, three times a day at least, and when I saw they were gone I immediately thought of you. 

I'll have to live vicariously through you until another retailer gets it together and stocks these gorgeous, lovely, fabulous shoes! I die.


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats *Naked*!!!!  they look amazing!!!!


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> My office is a mess! (better pics later!)


  Pure Perfection!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my goodness *naked!* WowWowWowWowWowWowWow!!!!  

They look fabulous on you as always!


----------



## RedSoles74

kuromi-chan said:


> My *Ariella Clou* arrived yesterday!    i  them!



 sorry i have no words, lol


----------



## Lec8504

Kuromi- those are so badass!!

Naked- omg....no words...lemme wipe the drool from my desk 1st...


----------



## YaYa3

*naked,* girl .... OMG!  CL should put this picture in their ads.  they are so stunning and look FABULOUS on you.  i've never! ... well, there's nothing else to say.


----------



## mal

Gorgeous, *naked*! I LOVE that color... More pics soon?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Couple More Shots (to see the color)












modeling pics in a minute...


----------



## Alice1979

They are divine.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

couple modeling pics....











Let me just say that these modeling pics really don't do the shoes justice! They are perfect with jeans! I love the look! Also, I think they would do fine with skirts/dresses. Of course they are a little chunky but they are oh so fabulous!! 

*Thank you everyone for the amazing comments! I'm so happy I could share them with you!!!   :kiss:*


----------



## mal

wow *naked* you are killing me- I love ALL my CLs with jeans but especially the Biancas...  and that color is the perfect blue-grey, my favorite color AND I love the larger scales in Python  WAH!


----------



## carlinha

*NAKED *- AMAZING.... now you have CONFUSED ME EVEN MORE!!!!!  they are just perfect with jeans... and those top 2 pics (the side view and close-up) really show how amazing this python skin is... that color is just WOW.... how does it feel?  i imagine it softer than the other python skins...

*kuromi *- you are so BAD ASS with the ariella clous!!!  yayayayyyyy... we are shoe twins again!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*naked*- They were made for you... seriously.  They're absolutely perfect on you.  Congrats on tracking them down!  I think I like these more than the Altadama ones anyway   I can't wait to see outfit pics.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha said:


> *NAKED *- AMAZING.... now you have CONFUSED ME EVEN MORE!!!!! they are just perfect with jeans... and those top 2 pics (the side view and close-up) really show how amazing this python skin is... that color is just WOW.... how does it feel? i imagine it softer than the other python skins...
> 
> *kuromi *- you are so BAD ASS with the ariella clous!!! yayayayyyyy... we are shoe twins again!!!


 
They are totally perfect with jeans *Carlinha* these are going to  be my "go to" shoes for jeans for sure!

The texture is amazing!! sooo soft! it's amamzing ... like butta! I tried to get a close up pic for you!

I have nooo idea how to take care of them though .... can i use the same appleguarde lotion? I'm afraid to put something on them!!


----------



## carlinha

*naked *- sorry i don't have advice for how to take care of them since i don't own a pair... YET ... but i see what you mean, i would be worried to put anything on them also... why don't you ask karwood and asha?

p.s. SATURDAY CANNOT COME FAST ENOUGH!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked,* they look great with your jeans.  They are really incredible!
*Carlinha*-what is happening Saturday???


----------



## lilmissb

*O-M-G* *naked!!!*  I NEED so many different things and these pics have just pushed grey python up the list!!! Can't wait the outfit pics to come through too!


----------



## kaeleigh

Naked.  Love them!


----------



## jaszmine

I just love the super sexy Bianca.  Love the color...love the python....
Love, love, love these babies!!  Congrats Naked and thanks for sharing all those pics!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Knowbags, Lec,* and *carlinha*!  

*carlinha*, i am honored to be your shoe twin yet again!    so whatcha getting on saturday??    i have a guess!....

*naked*, they look HOT with the jeans!


----------



## laureenthemean

*naked*, they are gorgeous on you!  The color is amazing.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you so much *Ladies!!*  

Everyone needs a pair of grey python!!


----------



## japskivt

*naked* - they look amazing on you! Gorgeous!

*kuromi* - love the boots. They are hot!


----------



## RedSoles74

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> couple modeling pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me just say that these modeling pics really don't do the shoes justice! They are perfect with jeans! I love the look! Also, I think they would do fine with skirts/dresses. Of course they are a little chunky but they are oh so fabulous!!
> 
> *Thank you everyone for the amazing comments! I'm so happy I could share them with you!!!   :kiss:*



those are stunning!!!!


----------



## RedSoles74

NakedMosher words can't describe how amazing your new babies are. I love that you paired them with jeans! 

 here are my last weeks buys


----------



## jaszmine

Great additions knowsbags!!  I lurve the VP's!
I can't wait to see what next weeks buys are


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Got these last week.  Love them!

Black Patent Wallis 100


----------



## lilmissb

^Nice!


----------



## meggyg8r

very cute, E!


----------



## noah8077

I love the Wallis'.  I tried them on in Vegas and decided I need a pair, comfortable and I just love the strap.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you lil, meggy, and noah.  I tried them on while in Vegas too.  In the midst of new, excited styles, this classic suddenly stuck out (even though I had seen them dozens of times in pics).  I just love them!


----------



## YaYa3

i love the wallis, too!  as you said, a great classic.  congrats!


----------



## jaszmine

Congrats on the Wallis!  I love a classic with a twist.  Of course, I am a fan of straps too!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *japskivt*!  

*Knowbags*, all 3 pairs look amazing on you!  love the studded VPs!  

*OLMS*, the Wallis is awesome!    very classy!


----------



## japskivt

Knowbags..... they all look so good on you. How do those booties feel? I really like them!


----------



## rilokiley

*oo_let_me_see*- I love the black patent Wallis!  Definitely a style I would love to have.


----------



## laureenthemean

*OLMS*, yay, you got them!  They are so cute!


----------



## rdgldy

*e*, the wallis are are great, classic style.  Congratulations.
*know bag*s-I love all three styles and the booties are so cute!


----------



## Alice1979

*knowbags*, what an amazing haul. They are all gorgeous on you.

*oo_let_me_see*, love the black patent Wallis. They're so chic and classic.


----------



## surlygirl

great additions, *Knowbags*! Glad to see you back! 

*oo *- nothing like a classic! nice choice!


----------



## RedSoles74

japskivt said:


> Knowbags..... they all look so good on you. How do those booties feel? I really like them!



thank you!  *Very comfortable*. however, they run super small. I wear CL's in 8.5 and this pair is 10.


----------



## RedSoles74

*
thank you ladies the compliments!!*


*oo_let_me_see * congrats on your new wallis


----------



## lulabee

*knowbags*, Just stunning!

*E*!!!!!! Love them!


----------



## mal

*knowbags*, nice shopping, they all are gorgeous!
*OLMS*, I love those too


----------



## nakedmoshrlover

NAKED! those are gorgeous! thats it, im flying in and were gonna make the city jealous  love you cutey feet!


----------



## noah8077

How hot is your GF in those shoes nakedmoshrolver?


----------



## kuromi-chan

^^  awww....*naked* & *nakedlover*, you two are sooo cute!


----------



## javaboo

I love everyone new additions!


----------



## thoang0705

All of these new shoes makes me want to buy more!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Knowbags - AWESOME choices! Those Studded VP are my faves!
OLMS - NICE!! I would love to see how these look on (been wanting a pair for a while but can't decide if I want patent, or a suede version).

This thread is BAD for my neverlasting ban


----------



## brainylanie13

Wow.  Y'all have some beautiful collections.  What would you suggest as an "essential" piece (i.e.: what shoe/design should every good CL collection have)?


----------



## brainylanie13

^ I only own one pair of CLs and was looking to expand my collection.  So far, I have a pair of black pigalles.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

brainylanie13 said:


> ^ I only own one pair of CLs and was looking to expand my collection. So far, I have a pair of black pigalles.


 
Why don't you get whatever pair strikes you?

I think that's the great thing about the ladies on this forum .. our tastes are varied so everyone has a wonderful, unique collection that shows their different style.


----------



## Alice1979

If you check out the reference library, for every style/catagory listed, you can see the numbers of posts, as well as views. That can probably give you an idea of what is more popular and more favored by the ladies on this forum.

I agree with naked, you should get whatever strike you, whatever makes your heart skip a beat the most. Pigalle is perhaps one of the most sexy closed toe CL, and maybe you could go for an open peeptoe, such as Very Prive, for your second pair.


----------



## moshi_moshi

aqua hps stretched to perfection!

please excuse the dirty mirror and bug bites!


----------



## rdgldy

wonderful!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous *moshi!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

i'll have a collection update someday... lol.  i really need to get on that one.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*moshi*, i love the aqua HPs!  such a pretty color, and they look fabulous on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Got my package delivered today!!! They're a shoe that I know a few of us have this style but I'm still totally in    with them! I can't ask for anything more, they're stylish, they're shiny, they fit and they're pretty comfortable. The only part that's sore are the bone below my big toe. The peep toe doesn't rub so far so that's the key for me. I'm glad I waited to find a 35.5 and didn't jump on the 36 as they would have been too big and rubbed and slipped.

I proudly present my Very Galaxy in Platine!!! 

At night with spotlight & flash





At night with spotlight & no flash





Modelling shot





I have now joined a very nice shoe twin group!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

^ hoorahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh =]


----------



## lilmissb

^Awww thanks *imma!!!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

now i think me need some pinks galaxies lol


----------



## lilmissb

Of course you do....  I do like the fuschia but for me the platine is more classic and wearable.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lol , may be later after i get the vp with burgundy tip  did you get them on sale price?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous new additions ladies! Love the turquoise and the Very Galaxys!! Amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *naked!*


----------



## mal

*wowowow* *lilmiss*! they look so great on you! Excellent score  classic, sexy and totally unique!


----------



## regeens

Congrats lilmissb! They ae so pretty on you!


----------



## Alice1979

*moshi*, yay on the aqua HP. They look gorgeous on you.

*lilmissb*, love the platine VG. They are absolutely stunning.


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thank *mal*, *regeens*, & *Alice!* :shame: 

I want your lace bouquet LC's Alice!!!  They're now on my list thanks to you!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

wow great new ones!!! moshi- the pedi looks great with that color!!
lilmiss- those are just stunning on you!


----------



## Chins4

:sunnies



lilmissb said:


> Modelling shot


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Nerdy* & *Chins!*   

I have to admit it's going to be hard to top these shoes! I guess that's until I get some exotics...


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *kuromi*, *naked*, *alice*, & *nerdy*!

*lilmiss* - omg those vgs look amazing!!!  i want them!


----------



## Alice1979

lilmissb said:


> Awww thank *mal*, *regeens*, & *Alice!* :shame:
> 
> I want your lace bouquet LC's Alice!!!  They're now on my list thanks to you!


 
Shoe twins?


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - YAY for shoe twins!!!  love the VGs!

*moshi* - very nice color!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss,* they are keepers!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilmiss*!!!   the VGs are absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*lilmissb *- the VGs are gorgeous on you! love them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thank you *carlinha*


----------



## rilokiley

*moshi*- They look perfect on you!  I'm glad they've stretched nicely 


*lilmissb*- Congrats!!  haha, the VG was one of my guesses!   They look stunning on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*moshi*, *carlinha*, *rdgldy*, *kuromi*, *surly* & *rilo!*

Hahahaha *Alice!* Maybe one day.... :ninja: LOL

I blame you entirely for my VG obsession *Ms Carlinha!* 

When you put VG in your list of possible shoes *rilo* I was like "Damn, how does she know?!"


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lilmiss* - where did you get your vgs?/how do they run?


----------



## brintee

*naked*, the Biancas are stunning on you! That color is just so beautiful! 
*knowbags*, all your new additions are beautiful!
*OLMS*, the Wallis are sooo cute!
*moshi*, finally!!! I love them! Im so happy your cobbler did his magic for you!
*lilmiss*, the VGs are just beautiful! Im so glad you decided to get them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *brintee* they are my new favorite shoe!


----------



## brintee

they have every right to be! hehe


----------



## Beaniebeans

lilmissb said:


> At night with spotlight & flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelling shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now joined a very nice shoe twin group!!!


 

SO FREAKIN' HOT!!!!
These have officially become my UHG!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank *brintee* & *Beanie!!* 

I was inspired by others on this forum who had them! They are worth every penny Beanie.


----------



## japskivt

Moshi & LilMiss - Love the new additions! 

Now I need some VG's!


----------



## surlygirl

*moshi*!!! I missed your post, but you know I am excited to see the HPs stretched and looking good on you! such a pretty color and a comfy shoe! they look fantastic!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Moshi*-So happy your shoes fit perfectly now

*LilMiss*- Love the LG's on you! Congrats girl!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *jap*, *surly*, & *miss_q*

my new cobbler works wonders!  i am so glad a fellow tpfer told me about him!


----------



## brintee

My new-to-me Silver VP's!! Delivered in person from the lovely *Nerdybirdy* herself  They are going to the spa for some retouching, but I love them!


----------



## Alice1979

^Gorgeous. They're stunning on you. Congrats.


----------



## brintee

Thank you *Alice*


----------



## kuromi-chan

oh, they're so shiny and beautiful *brintee*!


----------



## brintee

hehe thanks *kumori*! Im attracted to shiny things! lol


----------



## archygirl

*Lilmiss*, those shoes are beee-uuu-tiii-ful!
*Brintee*, excellent choice and they look awesome on you!

Here are my newest acquisition, nude nappa declic 100. They are not as stained looking as the photos showed,there is only one really noticeable stain on the inside of the left shoe and on the toe of the left shoe. My FIRST pair of declics...I am now sold, they are incredibly comfortable!

So I have two options: leave them as they are, or dye them a darker color that I don't have (I was thinking plum or evergreen or peacock blue). What do you think?


----------



## Alice1979

^archy, they're gorgeous. I like nude kid declics and dark color declics in suede. Perhaps you could wear them a few times to see how you feel about them and then decide to dye them to another color?


----------



## meggyg8r

archy, I agree with Alice. I love the color--but they do stain easily. I say you wear them a couple times, and then pick a new color. You might as well maximize your usage of the nude color until it gets too dirty for you. THEN I would go for one of the colors you mentioned--and it will be perfect timing for fall!!

Out of the 3 colors you mentioned, I honestly couldn't pick. They are all gorgeous colors and would look great for the fall and winter. What color do you have the most to wear with? Do you have any other shoes in any of those colors?


----------



## archygirl

meggyg8r said:


> archy, I agree with Alice. I love the color--but they do stain easily. I say you wear them a couple times, and then pick a new color. You might as well maximize your usage of the nude color until it gets too dirty for you. THEN I would go for one of the colors you mentioned--and it will be perfect timing for fall!!
> 
> Out of the 3 colors you mentioned, I honestly couldn't pick. They are all gorgeous colors and would look great for the fall and winter. What color do you have the most to wear with? Do you have any other shoes in any of those colors?



*meggy*, I am leaning in that direction, keeping them nude at least until the end of September. Color-wise, I have brown suits, grey suits, black and navy pinstripe. Most of my trousers are grey or black.


----------



## rdgldy

A dark grey might be nice for navy, black and greys.


----------



## mal

^^^ I totally concur: keep them Nude until you need to dye them, then decide. They look totally gorgeous on you!
*brintee* -I looove silver. They are beautiful and look so hot!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*archy *- they look great!!  one style i have yet to try.... ita with the other girls here about dyeing them when they get too dirty for your liking.  i like the peacock blue idea!


----------



## rilokiley

*brintee*- they look great on you!!

*archygirl*- I love the Declic!  Congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*archy*, the Declics look great on you!  aren't they so comfy?  i say keep 'em nude for awhile, then dye 'em!  then it's like 2 shoes in 1!


----------



## lilmissb

*jap*, *Miss_Q* & *archy!!* 

*brintee* your silver VP's are awesome! They look fab on you 

*archy* your declics look awesome on you! Congrats. I would love to see them in a really nice aubergine colour. I think declics should be next on my hit list!


----------



## brintee

thank you *archy, mal, rilo & lilmiss*!

*archy*, the declics really look stunning on you!


----------



## archygirl

brintee said:


> thank you *archy, mal, rilo & lilmiss*!
> 
> *archy*, the declics really look stunning on you!



Thank you, *brintee, lilmiss, kuromi, rilo, moshi, and mal!*  Am going to keep them nude for a while and I like your suggestion rdgldy to dye them grey, possibly a charcoal grey?


----------



## jaszmine

Yay, archy, you got them!!  They look great on you!!  What an awesome deal.  I'm glad the stains aren't as bad in person.  I would much rather a seller make full discloser than have something show up with little imperfections.  Ha...they are probably even better than some of the stuff that shoes up from dept. stores after all of those try-ons!!  Congrats on getting a great pair of shoes!!


----------



## JuneHawk

archygirl said:


> *Lilmiss*, those shoes are beee-uuu-tiii-ful!
> *Brintee*, excellent choice and they look awesome on you!
> 
> Here are my newest acquisition, nude nappa declic 100. They are not as stained looking as the photos showed,there is only one really noticeable stain on the inside of the left shoe and on the toe of the left shoe. My FIRST pair of declics...I am now sold, they are incredibly comfortable!
> 
> So I have two options: leave them as they are, or dye them a darker color that I don't have (I was thinking plum or evergreen or peacock blue). What do you think?



I boughta pair of nude Declics last year.  As I took them out of the box, I stained them with my fingers.   I thought they were ruined and I wanted to dye them.  The cobbler I took them to told me they would not dye well and I was just doomed to have stained shoes.  Anyhow, I thought I had nothing to lose by trying to clean them with AppleGard leather cleaner.  What do you know, they cleaned up!  They are stain free now.


----------



## karwood

*knowbags,* all your three new additions are totally FAB!!!Love them ALL!
*OLMS,* your Wallis are beautiful! Definitely a great pair of classics!
*moshi,* Love the color of your HPs! 
*lilmissb,* Your VGs look gorgeous on you! Congrats!
*brintee,* they are fabulous and look amazing on you!
*archy,* love your nude Declics! I agree with *meggy*, keep them nude for now and then after a few wears change them to a different color!


----------



## brintee

thanks *karwood*!


----------



## sara999

ooo brintee! you've got some hot legs girlfriend! haha, love the shiny silver. archy hopefully june's suggestion will let you keep the nude declics nude!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *karwood!*


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks k*arwood*!


----------



## brintee

hehe thanks *sara*!!


----------



## galwaygirl007

My foot petals arrived in the post today and now my 1/2 size too big shoes fit  

From zero CL's to 4 in one summer! (3 in pic, one more pair on the way!). 

Black Patent Ronaldo's 37.5 Ebay from Germany
Turquoise suede Ron Rons 37 Saks sale Boca Raton thanks to tpf!
Brown Glittart Ron Rons 37 were first Chins then Noah's and now mine - from the U.K. to the US then back to Ireland - these CL's have clocked up some air miles!


----------



## brintee

^nice *galway*, love the turquoise!


----------



## Alice1979

*galwaygirl*, very nice collection. I'm jealous of your glittart Ron rons. I think they have been to more places than I have


----------



## kuromi-chan

*galwaygirl*, yay for shoes that fit!      we are turquoise suede ron ron twins!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks Brintee - I had to have these, love turquoise! Almost afraid to wear them in case they get dirty (I have given them two rounds of suede protector!)

Alice I agree! I remember being jealous of a whole bag of my clothes when they were put on the wrong flight and got to go to Greece for a day instead of coming home with me like they were supposed to!

kuromi-chan - Yay my first shoe twin!  you have such a lovely collection!


----------



## moshi_moshi

awesome collection *galaway*... love your glittart!


----------



## lilmissb

Awesome shoes *galway!*


----------



## noah8077

Great Shoes Galway!


----------



## Chins4

Lovely collection Galway - nice to see 'my' brown Glittarts are still with a loving TPFer


----------



## galwaygirl007

Thanks moshi & lilmmissb! (& noah & chins for the glittarts!) 
Waiting for my nude patent ron rons which are on the way (in 36.5 - I'm learning!).


----------



## thoang0705

I finally got my pinups from Tracy!  I'm so glad they finally got here.


----------



## lilmissb

^WOW! They look fabulous on you!!!!! So glad they arrived in one piece and you were finally able to locate them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*thoang*, the pinups are gorgeous!  I love your pup too!!
*galway girl*-great shoes!


----------



## carlinha

i love the pinups on you *thoang*!  glad they went a good tpf home

*galwaygirl* - nice collection!


----------



## mytruth2004

Thoang, those are gorgeous 

Here is my small (BUT GROWING) collection so far.

Ebay scores:













from Coral (and another pr from her on the way)





and a gift from my hubs, he went to Hong Kong a few months ago and I gave him directions to the CL store..he brought these home for me, and I LOVE them


----------



## rdgldy

Lovely collection!


----------



## carlinha

awesome *mytruth*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

love the pin-ups, *thoang*!  and your yorkie's a cutie too!

*mytruth*, great collection!  i love the beige grease!


----------



## Chins4

Pinups are TDF Thoang 

mytruth you have a lovely start to a collection - especially love the fabric on the espadrilles - so feminine and summery


----------



## sara999

LOVE those pinups!!!


----------



## mytruth2004

thank you Chins4, kuromi-chan, carlinha, and rdgldy

A pair of burgundy glittart decollettes will be coming my way soon. I'll post pictures when they arrive


----------



## Miss_Q

*thoang*- Love your pin-ups! Congrats!

*mytruth*- Great collection!


----------



## Alice1979

*thoang*, the pinups are gorgeous and they look stunning on you.

*mytruth*, very nice collection. They all look fabulous on you.


----------



## japskivt

Lovely thoang & mytruth!


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks ladies.  It's love!
Alex, your collection is growing!


----------



## Lec8504

mytruth: great collection!

Thoang- I adore the pinups! So cute..and I love your little yorkie


----------



## karwood

*galway,* very pretty collection!
*thoang, * your Pin Ups look fabulous on you! And your yorkie is sooooo cute!
*mytruth,* you have a very lovely collection!


----------



## lilmissb

*mytruth* your collection is fabulous!


----------



## adeana

I'm way behind on this thread, so if I missed anyone no intent meant.

*Galwaygirl* what a great collection especially in such a short time!
*Thoang* love the pinups!  They are so 50s sexy secretary.
*MyTruth* great collection.  I can't wait to see your glittart decolletes, those are one of my favorites.


----------



## Chins4

Morning ladies! My new zebra Tigresse have now had extra holes punched in the straps so here's modelling pics - I LOVE these shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

^*Chins* they're FAB!


----------



## Alice1979

*Chins*, they look gorgeous on you.


----------



## carlinha

*chins* the zebra looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*chins *- those look great!!  i love the horizontal striping on the platform, i think mine has vertical.


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' good *Chins*!


----------



## Miss_Q

Chins- The zebra Tigresse look wonderful on you! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*Chins,* your zebra Tigresse look amazing you! I also love your red polish!


----------



## meggyg8r

moshi_moshi said:


> *chins *- those look great!! i love the horizontal striping on the platform, i think mine has vertical.


 
Same here! Mine are vertical. I love the look of the horizontal!

Congrats, Chins! You know my love for the Tigresse


----------



## Lynn12

*Chins* - they look so good on you!!!!  Pretty pedi too.  

You are so lucky to have found them.


----------



## brintee

love em' *chins*!


----------



## madamelizaking

LOVE LOVE LOVE these!! I'm so sad my husband hates them   I don't wanna let them go!! 



Chins4 said:


> Morning ladies! My new zebra Tigresse have now had extra holes punched in the straps so here's modelling pics - I LOVE these shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

Liza, what if you kept them and only wore them when he was away or something? If you really love them you shouldn't give them up


----------



## Chins4

^ITA, you need to keep them 

Thank you to all of you lovely ladies for your compliments - sharing makes new CLs even more fab


----------



## Lec8504

Chins- those are so cute on you!  These wedgies are really growing on me...


----------



## surlygirl

love the Tigresse, *chins*!!! they look super cute on you! I am ashamed to say that I still haven't worn mine, and the summer is almost over! Spraying tonight with protector and wearing those babies this week!


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^*surly*!!  you haven't worn them yet, lol.  if it makes you feel any better i haven't sprayed mine and i've worn them a ton and they're fine...even after i fell in a gravel parking lot, lol.  wedges are NOT good for uneven surfaces.


----------



## madamelizaking

I might  I'll see what happens...

*moshi-* me too!!! That happend to me as well, except I was walking down the steps :/... My stepmom ate it pretty bad with her tigresse on, i guess she twister her ankles? I dunno...I thought Wedges would be easier but i'm NOT used to them whatsoever


----------



## meggyg8r

Yep, that is a huge problem with the wedges.. uneven surfaces are really hard to walk on.  Soft surfaces (like grass or plush carpet) are also next to impossible as well! Oh well, I still love wedges


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^*madameliza* - i hope you can keep them, they're such a fun shoe.  ouch, i think stairs sound more dangerous!  

i think wedges are somewhat easier.  i also think that sometimes i forget how big the wedge is and i take smaller steps when i should be taking larger ones to compensate for the huge wedge (if that makes any sense).


----------



## surlygirl

that's good to know, *moshi*! the not spraying, not the falling! that's awful about your stepmom, *liza*. you do have to step differently with wedges and large platforms. I find myself having to think before I take a step in my Biancas becaue the platform in the front could literally trip you up!


----------



## Beaniebeans

Love the tigresse on you, Chins!
*Liza,* sorry about your stepmom - that sounds painful  I really do love the wedges though..*tempted*
*moshi *- I fell hard too (but in heels)...damn you california earthquakes and your destruction of smooth concrete! I scratched the side of my heels,and ankles


----------



## mal

*Chins*, pretty!
*mytruth*, great collection so far!
*thoang*, those are TDF!
*galway*, lovely! Esp.the Turquoise suede...


----------



## adeana

Love the tigresse *Chins*!  THey look great!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you lec, surly, beanie, mal and adeana 

You'll be pleased to know that I maintained the proud TPF tradition of going arse over tip on my first wear of the Tigresse last night


----------



## lilmissb

^ :lolots: !!!! Good form Chins


----------



## mal

A$$ over teakettle, eh *Chins*? Most excellent! Don't do it again!


----------



## Chins4

It would have been easier to justify if I was drinking but hey, it was deceptively flat pavement


----------



## AspenMai

Okay now i'm nervous about wearing my tigresse out... =\ 
although i should be extra careful, i have taken a roll in wedges before and it was not a pretty sight.... =(


----------



## lulabee

*chins*, The Tigresse are gorgeous on you!


----------



## brintee

I got these Bone Patent HP's yesterday and I am so in love with them!  They are soooo comfy! Please excuse the mosquito bites!


----------



## brintee

Oh, and I tried to take a pic with my timer on like you ladies do, and this is how it turned out!  lol its pretty bad...I have to work on my photo-taking skills!


----------



## Alice1979

*brintee*, they're gorgeous on you. Love them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

*brintee* - i loveeee them!!  were those the 39's posted on one of the threads here?


----------



## brintee

thanks *Alice*!
Yea, they were *Moshi*, I actually posted them in the deals thread a few weeks ago and then decided I wanted them and Sabrina said they were sold already. Then when they were posted the other day, Sabrina called me right after she sent the email about them and asked if I wanted them! It was fate!  And thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yay *Brintee!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

they're beautiful *brintee*!


----------



## carlinha

i love the color on you *brintee*!!!


----------



## brintee

thank you lovely *duke, kumori and carlinha*!


----------



## StephieT224

OMG Brintee!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Stephie*!


----------



## madamelizaking

Ooh brintee!! they're awesome! are they from saks?


----------



## brintee

Thanks *madame*! They were from Niemans


----------



## japskivt

Brintee - They look so good on you!


----------



## surlygirl

love them, *brintee*! HPs are super comfy! the color is amazing on you.


----------



## brintee

thanks *jap* and *surly*!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Chins4 said:


> Thank you lec, surly, beanie, mal and adeana
> 
> You'll be pleased to know that I maintained the proud TPF tradition of going arse over tip on my first wear of the Tigresse last night



HAHA! I only laugh because I did it Saturday downtown in my nude VPs! Horrendous bruise on my knee to prove it.


----------



## aeross

Hi Ladies

I don't post in here as often as I should, 

Here's my Outnet score. Mad Marys !

The leather is butter soft and gorgeous


----------



## Alice1979

*aeross*, they're stunning and look amazing on you. Congrats.


----------



## surlygirl

absolute perfection, *aeross*! congrats!


----------



## brintee

they are beautiful *aeross*! congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Aeross*


----------



## meggyg8r

*Aeross*, they are amazing! I'm so glad you were able to score these! A sweet, sweet reward for being such an angel for *Savvy*! They look AWESOME on you!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*aeross* - they look awesome!  and what a great price!


----------



## karwood

*brintee,* your HP are absolutely beautiful!!! Love the color!
*aeross,* AWESOME SCORE!!!! They look fabulous on you! (P.S. I am jealous with envy!!:greengrin


----------



## lilmissb

*brintee* those HP's suit you so well! Congrats!

OMG *A!!* Now you're making me regret not making a beeline for the MM's...they're gorgeous on you YAY!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*aeross*, big congrats on the MMs!!!  you are lookin' pretty darn fierce in them!


----------



## mal

*brintee*, I love HPs and the Bone looks sooo good on you- congrats...
*aeross*, the MMs are TDF!


----------



## brintee

thank you *karwood, lilmiss & mal*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Love the HP's *brintee*!

*Aeross*, LOVE the mads!! They are super soft! Rolando styles are just perfect on you. Congrats on snagging them in time


----------



## brintee

Thank you sweet *savvy*!


----------



## rdgldy

*Aeross, Brintee*-congratulations on such gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## brintee

*rdgly*!


----------



## erinmiyu

*brintee* love those!

*aeross *- !!! so jealous! great score indeed!


----------



## inspiredgem

brintee - I love the HP's and they look lovely on you!

aeross - Congrats on getting the MM's - they're stunning!


----------



## adeana

*Brintee* love the bone color, they look fab on you! 

OMG *Aeross* they look great on you.  What was the outnet price for MMs?  I missed out on all the UK outnet goodies.


----------



## brintee

thank you *erin, inspired and adeana*!


----------



## Chins4

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't post in here as often as I should,
> 
> Here's my Outnet score. Mad Marys !
> 
> The leather is butter soft and gorgeous


 
Stunning!!! And what a deal!


----------



## aeross

Thank you 

*Karwood,Alice,Surly,Brintree,Dukeprincess,Meggy,Moshi,Lilmissb,Kuromi,Mal,Savvy,Rdgldy,Erinmiyu,Inspiredgem and Chins*

*Adeana* They were an insane £212 !

I worried they might be a little too small as my Rolandos are 40.5 but the leather is so soft they are just fine

It's love


----------



## lulabee

aeross said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I don't post in here as often as I should,
> 
> Here's my Outnet score. Mad Marys !
> 
> The leather is butter soft and gorgeous


 I'm dying of jealousy!!! They are perfect on you! Love the new Avi too!


----------



## brintee

Presenting my UHG! Whipsnake VPs! Special thanks to *fashion16* for helping me out with these


----------



## dreachick2384

Brintee, they are wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Brintee*!!!!!!! They are super gorgeous!!!!! Congrats on finally getting them!


----------



## noah8077

Those are great Brintee!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*brintee* - i saw your avi first.. lol... they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

WOW *brintee*, those are stunning on you. Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

*aeross*, i never get tired of looking at mad mary's   congrats!!!

*brintee* - those whipsnakes were made for your feet!  congrats on your UHG!!!!


----------



## brintee

thank you *drea, meggy, noah, moshi, savvy & carlinha*!  I am so extremely happy that they are mine and they fit!


----------



## Miss_Q

Gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## japskivt

Brintee, they are gorgeous. They look so good on you!


----------



## StephieT224

Brintee! Another gorgeous pair,  love the toenail color too.


----------



## brintee

thanks *miss_q, jap & stephie*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*brintee*:  All I can say is...


----------



## brintee

^^hehe thanks! Thats how I feel about them


----------



## Alice1979

*brintee*, they're exquisite and look beautiful on you. I didn't know you got them until I noticed your new avatar. Big congrats on your HG and enjoy.


----------



## brintee

Thank you *alice*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow* brintee*!    the whipsnakes look like perfection on you!     big congrats!


----------



## brintee

thank you *kumori*


----------



## belairprincess

*Brintee* congrats! Those are super hot!!!


----------



## brintee

hehe thanks *belair*!!


----------



## archygirl

aeross said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i don't post in here as often as i should,
> 
> Here's my outnet score. Mad marys !
> 
> The leather is butter soft and gorgeous



woo hoo!!


----------



## archygirl

brintee said:


> Presenting my UHG! Whipsnake VPs! Special thanks to *fashion16* for helping me out with these



Beautiful shoes, brintee! Congratulations.


----------



## brintee

thank you *archy*!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *brintee* they're FABULOUS! Congrats!!!


----------



## brintee

thanks *lilmiss *


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, I am so behind in this thread!!!  Things have been insane at work, and I feel like I've missed so much!  

HUGE congrats to all who scored at the outnet!  Some amazing deals!  

Gorgeous new additions everyone - love all of them!

brintee - love your whipsnakes!  Congrats on getting an UHG!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## erinmiyu

*brintee*, those whipsnakes are amazing!

my digi cam broke, so quick crackberry pic for now  but these came today and it is LOVE. i think the decollete might be my favorite heel shape after the simple


----------



## Alice1979

*erin*, gorgeous. Love those décolletés on you. Congrats and wear them well.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

erin, those are gorgeous!  I love the Decollete shape as well - so sexy and classic at the same time!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *alice* + *louboutinnerd*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats *erin*!  they look great on you!


----------



## brintee

thank you *louboutinnerd & erin*! *Erin*, the decolletes look fantastic on you!


----------



## lilmissb

*erin* those decolletes are fabulous on you! Congrats!


----------



## cllover

The whipsnakes look fantastic on you, *brintee*!

*erinmiyu*, Love those paillette decolletes - they look ready to party!


----------



## brintee

thanks *cllover*!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *kuromi*, *brintee*, *lilmissb*, and *cllover*!


----------



## carlinha

*erin* - love those, so classic!


----------



## belairprincess

That is LOVE! Those decolettes look great on you *erin*!


----------



## evanescent

*brintee*, those whipsnake  VPs are gorgeous on you 
*erin*, lovely decollettes!


----------



## erinmiyu

thanks *carlinha*, *belairprincess*, and *evanescent*!


----------



## brintee

thank you *evanescent*!


----------



## archygirl

erinmiyu said:


> *brintee*, those whipsnakes are amazing!
> 
> my digi cam broke, so quick crackberry pic for now  but these came today and it is LOVE. i think the decollete might be my favorite heel shape after the simple



Very nice!


----------



## archygirl

Sad photos of my new flats...only because I can wear left shoe alone. I do LOVE these flats, think I am hooked!


----------



## Alice1979

archy, cute flats. Love the colors.


----------



## lulabee

*erin*, Love them! They look great on you.
*archy*, Poor baby!! The flats look fantastic on you though!


----------



## japskivt

Erin, they look amazing on you.


----------



## brintee

*Archy*!!!! They are so freakin' cute, I love them! you will totally rock them when your toes heal!


----------



## StephieT224

*archy *are you going to make me go buy some flats? I think you are!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*archy*, aww, your poor toe!  the flats are super cute though!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

archy, love the flats!  Hope your toe gets better soon!


----------



## erinmiyu

*archy*, sorry about your toe  cute flats, though! (and thank you!)

thanks *lula* and *japskivt*!


----------



## karwood

brintee,[/B] your UHG are stunning! Congrats on finding them and they look gorgeous on you!
*erinmiyu,* very classic and spectacular! Congrats!
*archy,* Your toe!!!!!! Ouch!! I hope your toe heals very quickly so you can wear both of your super cute flats!


----------



## brintee

thank you sweet *Karwood*!


----------



## lilflobowl

*brintee*, this is late but.... I LOVE YOUR WHIPSNAKES!!!!!


----------



## japskivt

Archy, the flats are so cute. They look good on your foot.

Your poor toe! hugs!


----------



## brintee

thank *liflo*!


----------



## indypup

*Brintee*, I've been drooling over your whipsnakes all morning!  Divine!

Here are my only two babies, but I just know my collection will grow quickly!


----------



## brintee

thanks *indypup*! You have a great start to your collection!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*indypup*, you're off to a great start!


----------



## Chins4

Love the whipsnakes Brintee - such a gorgeous pattern!

You rock the Decolletes erin, such a classic!

Archy - I love your flats - are they comfy?

Indy - love your 2 pairs Indypup - very cool and confident choices!


----------



## brintee

thanks *chins*!


----------



## carlinha

ladies, may i present the lovely *Roccia (Java Candle) Lizard Madame Claude* 120mm

i fell in love with her at first sight , and i am so happy to finally make her mine


----------



## brintee

OH.MY.GOD *CARLINHA*!!!!!!! Those are absolutely stunning!


----------



## kuromi-chan

those are gorgeous *carlinha*!  that's one to cross off the list, huh?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GORGEOUS Carlinha!! I'm so happy that you got them! They are so beautiful on you!! 

Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

thanks *brintee, kuromi & naked*!!! 

*kuromi* - crossed off the list


----------



## Chins4

Those are BEAUTIFUL Carlinha! The colour and pattern are just STUNNING  Congrats!


----------



## compulsive

*carlinha*, they're so dreamy


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha *- amazing!!! they look perfect on you!


----------



## rdgldy

Carla, another amazing beauty.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

indypup - gorgeous!  What two beautiful pairs to start your collection!

Carlinha - Stunning.....they look incredible on you!


----------



## archygirl

Thank you *everyone*! The flats are comfy on my left foot, so I am sure they will be on the right too. I apologize for the poor bandaging this morning, I was half asleep when I put it on.


----------



## archygirl

carlinha said:


> ladies, may i present the lovely *Roccia (Java Candle) Lizard Madame Claude* 120mm
> 
> i fell in love with her at first sight , and i am so happy to finally make her mine



These are absolutely gorg, *carlinha*!!!


----------



## archygirl

indypup said:


> *Brintee*, I've been drooling over your whipsnakes all morning!  Divine!
> 
> Here are my only two babies, but I just know my collection will grow quickly!



Lovely start to your collection!


----------



## indypup

Awww, thank you everyone!  My two pairs are dwarfed by everyone's lovely collections but I'll get up there soon enough!

*Carla*, OH MY GOD.  Those are beyond... oh, I don't even know.  I'm speechless!


----------



## Lec8504

indypup- great start to a going-to-be-huge-collection 
carlinha- WOWZER!  I knew I love python for a reason


----------



## carlinha

thank you *chins, compulsive, surlygirl, rdgldy, louboutinnerd, archygirl, indypup and lec8504*!!!  :kiss:

*lec8504* - i do love python, but these are actually lizard, which i love even more


----------



## Lec8504

^ lol opps I saw the pics and I blacked out..I had to make a comment hehe.  But yes lizard is very nice....need one of those in my life too hehe.  Congrats again!   It's amazing that something as nasty (sorry I can't stand them) as lizard and snakes could make such beautiful shoes


----------



## adeana

Woah, I am wwaayy behind

*Brintee* LOVE the whipsnakes.  They look amazing on you!!!

*Erin* the decolletes are fab!  These are one of my favorites styles too!

*Archy* cute flats!  I hope your toe is feeling better.

*Indy* congrats on a great start!

*Carlinha* they are amazing!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mojito13

Okay just a little off topic but what does "UHG" stand for? I've been wracking my brain to figure it out. I've uncovered most of the other acronyms on my own, ha ha.


----------



## carlinha

Mojito13 said:


> Okay just a little off topic but what does "UHG" stand for? I've been wracking my brain to figure it out. I've uncovered most of the other acronyms on my own, ha ha.



ultimate holy grail


----------



## natassha68

They are just GORGEOUS on you !!!  truly jaw dropping !!!, Enjoy them 


carlinha said:


> ladies, may i present the lovely *Roccia (Java Candle) Lizard Madame Claude* 120mm
> 
> i fell in love with her at first sight , and i am so happy to finally make her mine


----------



## ceseeber

Carla, those MC's are smokin's hot! Are you sure you have enough space in your big red shoe display? If know I'll gladly take them into my home fo you


----------



## lilmissb

Great starter pair *indypup!* Love the pink decolletes!

I'll say it again *carlinha* I  your MC's!!!


----------



## belairprincess

Alright how many colors did the d'orsay come in because I'm determined to get every one! I love that shoe!!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *Adeana*!


----------



## carlinha

Lec8504 said:


> ^ lol opps I saw the pics and I blacked out..I had to make a comment hehe.  But yes lizard is very nice....need one of those in my life too hehe.  Congrats again!   It's amazing that something as nasty (sorry I can't stand them) as lizard and snakes could make such beautiful shoes



hehe no worries *lec*, i know CLs have that effect on me also... mind goes blank, mouth drops open and drool comes out!  the thing i like about lizard is how easy it is to care for, more than python... the thing i hate most is the price tag ush:  i do wonder how he manages to make nasty slithering things into gorgeous shoes!

thank you *adeana, natassha, cesebeer, lilmissb, & belairprincess* 

*belairprincess* - not sure how many colors the MCs came in... a lot i think!

*lilmissb* - happy to finally be your (fraternal) shoe twin!

*cesebeer* - you're more than welcome to share these with me but i think they'd be a wee bit too small for you


----------



## mal

*carlinha*, they look absolutely incredible on you- works of art! Perfect with your tattoo


----------



## lilmissb

Lizards can be pretty darn big though! Have you seen some of them? The komodo dragon is classified as a lizard!  I have no idea what "roccia" lizard skin is peeled off though. Could be the size of a sardine.

I have sore ankles from walking around in my MC's yesterday on carpet!!! God help me when I wear them out!  Guess I can't do 120's on a regular basis.

Glad to be your fraternal twin too my sweets!


----------



## Alice1979

*indypup*, you're off to a fabulous start. Both pairs are gorgeous and beautiful colors.

*carlinha*, I'm so glad you got the lizard MC. They're perfection on you, and I think I need a pair of lizard in my collection too...


----------



## lilflobowl

*indypup*, you might only have 2 pairs of lovely CLs now but I'm very sure they'll grow quickly! 

*carlinha*, those MCs are amazing!!


----------



## evanescent

*indypup*, gorgeous starts to your collection!

*carlinha*, they look fabulous on you!!

*lilmissb*, did i miss your pics?!?!?! the very galaxies in your avatar are killing me!


----------



## indypup

Thank you everyone!  My birthday is soon, so perhaps another pair will be gifted to me!


----------



## rdgldy

Blue karey VPs, gold tip!  Thank you, angel


----------



## mal

OMG, *rdgldy*- those are soooo pretty! More pics!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Carlinha- GORGEOUS!! I am definitley getting MC soon!!!


Belair- they MC came in red patent, black patent,  white patent,  pink patent, tiger patent, green suede, blue suede, tan suede, black suede, electric blue suede, roccacia lizard, 

the Claudia came in barbie pink patent, black patent, marron glace patent, i think it also comes in black suede...that's all i know about the claudia


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy - LOVE the VPs!!!  They look stunning on you!


----------



## brintee

*rdgldy*, those VPs are hot!


----------



## adeana

Wow *rdgldy*, the VPs are incredible!


----------



## adeana

Here are my doppio nodo from the outnet sale.  I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## carlinha

thanks *mal, alice, liflobowl, evanescent, madamelizaking*!

wow *belairprincess* has a lot of MCs to get!!!  i love the red patent, leopard patent, and EB suede

*alice* - DO IT!!!  lizards are great, easier to care for than python, and not as expensive as croc

*lilmissb* - yeah some lizards can be super big or super small... i guess part of why lizard is so expensive is cuz its smaller than python, and you may need a few lizards for the shoe... btw, i did some research... the box for my MC says roccia lizard TEJUS... so with the help of google, may i present the TEJU (or TEGU) LIZARD (from south america) aka ROCCIA... looks big to me!






*rdgldy* - i love the blue karey!!!  great purchase!

*adeana* - those look great on you!  i've never seen this style before


----------



## fashion16

^^I totally support wearing reptiles on our feet but seeing the lil guy in real life, kinda tugs at my heartstrings. I think I am going soft.


----------



## rdgldy

*mal, loubounerd, adeana, brintee, carlinha*-thank you all!
*adeana*, the doppio nodo are cute, but if you're not feeling it, then a sale isn't a reason to keep them...
*carla*-that lizard is sooooo cute! Now I feel bad about my roccia manolos


----------



## carlinha

oh i'm so sorry *fashion16 and rdgldy*!  i just thought it would be nice to see where the skin came from... it is kinda cute... kinda makes me feel bad...


----------



## dreachick2384

Rdgldy, love the VP's!
Adeana, what don't you like about them? I think they're cute!
Poor lizard...


----------



## dreachick2384

Lol Carlinha! 
I'm the same way. I will sit down to a huge steak, or go to one of those brazilian churrascarias, and eat a pound of meat, but the second I see that lamb, cow, etc. in front of me I get soft.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *drea*


----------



## adeana

*Drea*, just seems like too much of my toes are showing.  They aren't really sandals and they are much more open than peep-toes.  The bows seem a little to frou-frou for my taste, they stick up a lot.  Dunno, they were a good deal, but maybe not good enough.


----------



## carlinha

*adeana*, i love the way your toes show more in the shoes, i think it's very sexy, but you have to be comfortable with it since you are the one wearing it


----------



## archygirl

*rdgldy*--love the VPs!
*adeana*--those shoes look great on you because you have the right feet for them!
But if they don't say wow I would not keep them because you will probably not wear them.


----------



## mal

*adeana*, they look absolutely stunning on you. Totally sexy and you should probably keep them IMHO. Has you SO seen them?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, the VPs are gorgy!  

*adeana*, i think the Doppio Nodos are cute!  

*carlinha*, that lizard looks huge!


----------



## adeana

Yes *Mal*, he thinks they are okay.


----------



## mal

do they feel funny when you walk? I understand why you aren't too keen on them but they are really really pretty...


----------



## adeana

Couldn't really try them much, no carpet.  But they are surprisingly wide, so your feet slip around a little.


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* those karey VP's look fab on you!!!

*adeana* I think they're really cute on you but if you're not feeling them send them back.

Oh wow *carlinha!* That lizard is definitely big enough the get a couple of MC's out of!!! But he's cute too! I reckon his cuteness masks a killer instinct though...


----------



## Straight-Laced

*carlinha* that lizard brought tears to my eyes - no lizard shoes for me  

*adeana* I just love those doppio nodos on you!!  They'd look awesome with black pants - skinny or slouchy tux style - and a white shirt for cocktail or evening    
Also they're timeless.  Not sure of the price you paid but if it was good you might want to think about future use for these ones.  Just my humble opinion


----------



## adeana

Thanks, *Straightlaced*, good advice.  They were $280.  I will try them with some outfits tomorrow, maybe that will help me decide.


----------



## lilmissb

evanescent said:


> *lilmissb*, did i miss your pics?!?!?! the very galaxies in your avatar are killing me!



I think so *eva.  *I don't recall which page but they're in here somewhere. I  them and blame all the fabulous modelling pics seen on tPF for making me buy them!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

*carlinha* forgot to add that your Madame Claudes are just STUNNING and they look amazing on you


----------



## evanescent

lilmissb said:


> Modelling shot



so i went back and had to drag this out cos they simply look FABULOUS on you!! i think you are half a size bigger than me right?? what size did you take?


----------



## evanescent

*rdgldy *i love the VPs on you! 

*adeana*, i think the doppio nodo are so cute and look amazing on you! but yeah i agree with the other ladies.. if you are not 100% in love with them, return them and save the $ for something you love!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *eva!*   I got them in 35.5 so you might need 35. I have to say the 35.5 fits very well but when my foot is a little cold it has the teeniest bit of heel slippage but this morning I put them on to walk around the house and they felt pretty comfy and my foot had expanded so they fit really well. (I'm still breaking them in) My foot is about 0.25 inches longer than yours isn't it?


----------



## evanescent

ah thanks *lilmissb*! yup im 8.5"-8.6". they do look great on you!!


----------



## mal

^^^yes, they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, the vps look gorgeous on you. The color is TDF.

*adeana*, I have the Doppio Nodo (black and leopard, sold the black) and I love them. They're cute shoes with comfortable height. I think they look beautiful on you.


----------



## lilmissb

Awww shucks *eva* & *mal!* :shame:


----------



## adeana

Thanks *rdgldy*, *Alice*, *evanescent*, *lilmissb*, *kuromi*, *Archy*, *Drea*, *Carlinha*, *straight-laced* and *Mal* for your compliments and encouragement.  I will try them with some outfits today to see what I think.


----------



## dreachick2384

^^Good luck!


----------



## LavenderIce

My summer purchases:






Coquine





Lady Claude





Fiorellino





Para La Cruz





Ernesta





Decocolico


----------



## adeana

Good golly *Lav*!!   Amazing additions!  Love the coquine.  Those are the pinup in a peep toe slingback?


----------



## Alice1979

*Lav*, what an incredible summer haul. Love every single pair. They all look gorgeous on you.


----------



## sara999

beautiful lav!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Archy, Kuromi, Lilmiss, eva*, and* alice*!
*Lav*, a stunning summer haul.  I love all the hard to find styles plus a wonderful new style.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *adeana*!  IMO, the Coquine is not necessarily the peeptoe slingback version of the Pin Up.  Though they both have the ribbon across the vamps, I find their toeboxes are shaped differently.

Thank you* alice*!  I've been loving your new fab additions as well.

Thanks *sara*!

Thank you *rdgldy*!  Your eclectic collection inspires me.


----------



## Alice1979

Btw *Lav*, do you have a collection thread? I'd love to see yours. You have some amazing CLs. I hope I didn't miss it.


----------



## lulabee

*lilmiss*, Just stunning!
*lav*, I loooove the Ernestas and the Decos are TDF!!


----------



## brintee

OMG *Lav*!!!! They are all TDF and the colors are so beautiful next to each other!


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow *Lav*!  that is quite a summer haul!  i love the variety of styles and colors!


----------



## Chins4

Lav, you have SUPERB taste


----------



## carlinha

*LAV*!!!! OWHOAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

dayummmmmmmmmmm, you never fail to amaze me with your purchases!!!  such gorgeous styles, very ladylike.  i love the mix of the old classics and the new styles.   them all, and i'm glad we are Para La Cruz twins!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers* Lav! *You always buy some good stuff. They all look fabulous on you!!! Did you size up half from the MC or stay the same size as the MC? I know you did half size up but just guaging the general sizing for the LC if I can.


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Lavender* that's an outstanding haul!!!

I'm completely distracted by your Para La Cruz   - they've never really registered with me before but now I'm on the hunt


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you *lula*!  You and your cheetah Ernestas and magenta Pigalles put that style and color on the map for me.

Thanks *brintee* and *kuromi*!

Thank you *chins*!  If anybody around here has superb taste, it's gotta be you.  I can't wait to see your HGs.

Thanks *carlinha!  *If anything, the choices in your collection have inspired me to be fearless.  I used to favor only neutrals and basics, but because of you as well as a lot of other fierce tpfers, I learned to step out of my comfort zone.

*lilmissb*--Thank you.  I went a half size up in the LC.  If you think the toebox is tight in the MC, it's even worse in the LC.

Thank you *Straight Laced*.  CLs have a way of working themselves out.  You'll find your Para La Cruz with time.


----------



## natassha68

Lav !!... Those Decocolico's are ... and the LC??... O-M-G .... Nice Little summer you are having, eh??.. congrats!


----------



## natassha68

Got these on friday, Babel Plateau Black Calf 140


----------



## Shainerocks

I love them, Natasha. They look great on you.


----------



## evanescent

amazing *lav*!!! love all your purchases and they all look amazing on you!!

*natassha*, love them! they are so hot!


----------



## evanescent

just received my outnet purchase this morning, the moustiques in blush pink


----------



## kuromi-chan

OMG *natassha*, those Babel boots are so HOT!!  

*evanescent*, the Moustiques are lovely!


----------



## lilmissb

Really *Lav?* That's terrible!!! I will have no blood in my foot at all!! 

Thanks *lula!*

*natassha* those boots are WOW!!! They're sexy as!!! 

*eva* those are soo sweet and cute. Now I wish I had gotten a pair!!!


----------



## Chins4

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you *chins*! If anybody around here has superb taste, it's gotta be you. I can't wait to see your HGs.


 
Aww thanks Lav 

Natasha - DAMN you look hot woman!!! 

evanescent those are SO pretty - what a lovely, feminine colour - congrats!


----------



## adeana

*Natassha* the boots are HOT. 
*Evanescent* so feminine and lovely.  They look beautiful on you!


----------



## brintee

*natassha*, the Babel Boots are super sexy, I love them on you!
*evanescent*, those are soooo pretty, the color looks awesome with your skintone, congrats!


----------



## *Magdalena*

natassha68 said:


> Got these on friday, Babel Plateau Black Calf 140


 

OMG, I just had a heart attack!!!  what a beautiful shoe...seriously!  super HOT!!! I want a pair now...MUST.RESIST ush:


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav*!!!! What an amazing haul! Classics, new styles, HTF and timeless CLs! Each pair looks fabulous. The Para la Cruz are just perfection!


----------



## midorichan

my collection so far:


----------



## AspenMai

that is one hot shoeeeeeee - great shots



midorichan said:


> my collection so far:


----------



## brintee

Love the Lillians!


----------



## carlinha

*natassha* - seriously if you were any hotter in those boots this thread would go up in flames!!!

*evanescent* - the moustiques look like a perfect match with your skintone

*midorichan* - both shoes look lovely on you!


----------



## mal

*LavenderIce*, your summer purchases are beautiful! I especially love the Ernestas and the Coquines, how lovely!
*Evanescent*, gorgeous!
*Midorichan*, they look wonderful...


----------



## indypup

Good to see you here *midorichan*!  I still love those Lillians, lol!

And OMG *natassha*, those Babels!  AMAZING.


----------



## Alice1979

*natassha*, the babel plateau boots look very sexy on you.

*evanescent*, the moustiques are beautiful, love the color.

*midorichan*, both are gorgeous. You're off to a fabulous start.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks Shaine, Evanescent, Kumori, Lilmiss, Chins, Adeana, Brintee, Magdalena, Carlinha, Indy & Alice, For the lovely comment's


----------



## adeana

Wowee *Midorichan* those lillians are HOT.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*midorichan*, you're off to a great start!  i love the Lillians!


----------



## evanescent

*kuromi*, *lilmissb*, *chins*, *adeana*, *brintee*, *carlinha*, *mal*, *alice* for the lovely compliments! i've been looking for the perfect blush pink shade for ages and so glad they were CLs! 

*midorichan*, the lilians look amazing on you!

today i got my ron rons in black patent in half a size down as the ones i originally got were a teensy bit too big.. they are now perfect!!!  here's a shot of the sisters before i put bigger one up for sale:


----------



## lilmissb

*midori* they look fabulous on you! What are the gold ones?

Great shot *eva!*


----------



## meggyg8r

OMG! *Lav*!!! You have some gorgeous new additions!!! I love them ALL! I don't even know if I could pick a favorite!

*Natassha*, those boots are FIERCE!!

*evanescent*, the Moustiques are sooo pretty! and yay for finding your correct size on the ron rons!

*midorichan*, love your collection!


----------



## evanescent

thanks *meggy *and *lilmissb*!!


----------



## midorichan

Thanks AspenMai, brintee, carlinha, mal, indypup, Alice1979. adeana, kuromi-chan, evanescent, lilmissb, & meggyg8r! It's good to see you here too, Indypup!

lilmissb, according to the box they are called Marie PLI 100 Crepe Satin in Champagne. 

Thanks for making me feel welcome guys! I just love all your CL's.  

Evanescent, those shoes are pretty. It is a shame my feet are not smaller! 

I have a third pair on the way. Hopefully, it comes this week!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Lavender*- I am dying over your Pink Coquine's. I hope to find them soon in my size. 

*natassha*- The Babel's look hot on you!

*evanescent*- your moustiques look gorgeous on you! congrats on getting the ron ron's in your size! 

*midorichan*- great collection!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you* natassha*! Once again you've turned something I wouldn't give a second thought into something hot.  The Babel Plateau look fab on you!

*evanescent*--Thank you and congrats on your gorgeous Moustiques and adorable RonRons!

Thanks *surly*.  I used to feel that these classics and HTF styles were never in my size, but with the help of awesome tpfers and bing.com I could not resist.

Thank you *mal* and *meggy*!

*midorichan*--Congrats on your Lillians and Marie Pli.  They are two very distinct shoes that will give your wardrobe a lot of different looks.


----------



## dbeth

Brintee--I finally saw your (our) UHG!!!    My goodness, they are sooooo gorgeous!! I LOVE THEM!!!! They look absolutely fantastic on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *dbeth*!!!  I really hope that we can find some for you, i'll be on the lookout!! :ninja:


----------



## kuromi-chan

*evanescent*, yay for Ron Rons that fit!  

*midorichan*, can't wait to see what your 3rd pair is...


----------



## brintee

love those ron rons *evanescent*!


----------



## Lynn12

My shoes came in from the Outnet sale, but I am sad because they do not fit and have to go back.    They were great prices, but just not the right fit.

The red Joli Noeuds were a size 41 and way to big.  I need a size 40, but I thought that I would take a chance on them.





The pink suede Neurons fit my foot funny and I don't think that the color looks the best with my skin tone.  They are a 39.5, but my toes come out of the straps.


----------



## surlygirl

Lynn - so sorry that neither pair worked out for you! I like the pink against your skintone. Do you think a size up in the neurons would be perfect? The jolis are sooooo stinkin' cute! I have the black patent, but they look gorgeous in red!


----------



## hya_been

*Lynn*, after seeing your post here I had to find your collection thread because apparently you're the same size as me (I'd need a 40 in the Joli Noeuds) too!  Anyways I found that 25 CLs for Christmas one and can I say I'm in awe?!


----------



## Lynn12

You are too sweet *hya_been*!!!  Thank you so much.  If I happen to find the red Joli Noeud in a 40, I will let you know.  

*surlygirl* - I love the red patent Jolis too!!!  D****IT!!!  The straps bother me on the Neurons.  I think when I start walking my foot will slide forward and my toes will come out of the elastic.


----------



## adeana

Sorry they didn't work for you *Lynn*, they are so cute too!


----------



## Alice1979

Lynn, I'm sorry that both didn't work for you. They are gorgeous though.


----------



## rdgldy

Lynn, too bad about both pair.  They are beauties!!


----------



## adeana

My new boots _finally_ arrived!


----------



## indypup

Oh my God!  Those are nothing short of AMAZING!


----------



## Straight-Laced

They're fantastic *Adeana*!!!


----------



## brintee

ooh those are amazing *adeana*!!


----------



## Alice1979

adeana, they are stunning on you. Nice legs too.


----------



## adeana

Thank you so much *indypup*, *Straight-Laced*, *Brintee*, and *Alice*!  
I can't wait for it to get cold enough to wear them!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Meggy, Miss-Q & Lav  * you ladies are very sweet !


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous!!





adeana said:


> My new boots _finally_ arrived!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Natassha*!  _Your_ boots are amazing!!


----------



## mal

*adeana*, those are so amazing!


----------



## Lynn12

*adeana* - the stitching detail on your boots is fantastic!!!  They look perfect on you.


----------



## adeana

Thank you so much *Mal * and *Lynn*!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lynn* sorry the two pairs didn't work out for you! Love those JND's though! Really need to find another pair for myself.

Congrats *adeana!* What a unique pair!!


----------



## meggyg8r

aw, *Lynn*! I'm sorry your shoes didn't work out for you! Onto the next pair! 

*adeana*, those are GORGEOUS! The detailing is beautiful, love them!


----------



## adeana

Ohhh.  Thanks *lilmissb* and *Meggy*!   I'm so excited about getting to wear them when it cools off.


----------



## rdgldy

*adeana*, the boots are so pretty!


----------



## adeana

Thank you *rdgldy*!


----------



## evanescent

*lynn*, sorry they didnt work for you! the neurons look great though! how about dying them black?

*adeana*, those are some hot boots!!! amazing!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *evanescent* they are much more interesting IRL than they werein the stock photos, IMO.   You couldn't see the contrast stitching in the stock pics.


----------



## karwood

*indypup, * you are off to a beautiful start!! Congrats on your two lovelies!
*carlinha, * O-M-G!!!!!!! Your Roccia Lizard MC are spectacular!!!
*rdgldy,*your VPs are fabulous!
*adeana,*your DN look very lovely on you! And your boots are amazing!
*lav,* what a fabulous summer haul! 
*nat,* MY GOSH!!! Those boots look really hot on you!
*eva,* your Moustiques and Ron Rons are both very lovely! I love the color of the Moustiques
*midor,* both of your CLs look very amazing on you!
*lynn,* I am so sorry both of your CL purchases from the Outnet did not work out. However, they are beautiful!


----------



## carlinha

*evanescent* - those are classy shoes!

*lynn* - so sorry the outnet shoes don't fit 

*adeana* - those boots are spectacular!!!  did i miss where you got them from?

thanks for your lovely compliments ladies!


----------



## Zucnarf

Carlinha, I looooooooove your lizards 120mm, and the tatoo is great!!
Gorgeus combo!


----------



## natassha68

Thank you *Karwood *


----------



## adeana

Thank you *Karwood*!!

*Carlinha* the boots came from the outnet sale!!!  They don't really look very much like the stock pics.  I am so happy with how they turned out IRL.


----------



## Beaniebeans

natassha68 said:


> Got these on friday, Babel Plateau Black Calf 140


 
*TDF!  Lovelovelovelovelove*
Mucho HOT, Natasha!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Beanie*


----------



## rdgldy

Coming soon-Sara B. in black velvet!!


----------



## japskivt

rdgldy - can't wait to see modeling shots! they are divine


----------



## brintee

Yay congrats! They are so fun and funky! 



rdgldy said:


> Coming soon-Sara B. in black velvet!!


----------



## rdgldy

I am hoping they will remove my Sometimes craving-I think they are pretty similar and I love the velvet.  They are coming from France-get here quick!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay congrats *Rdgldy!!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats *rdgldy*!    the velvet is sooo nice!


----------



## adeana

Pretty!! Can't wait to see pics *rdgldy*!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, I love the velvet. They're beautiful. Congrats and can't wait to see them.


----------



## rdgldy

You ladies will be the first to know once they arrive!!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice *rdgldy!* Can't wait to see them modelled.


----------



## mal

*rdgldy*, can't wait to see them sweets!


----------



## Chins4

rdgldy said:


> Coming soon-Sara B. in black velvet!!


 
Love those - can't wait to see modelling pics


----------



## rdgldy

She shipped them already!


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## Shainerocks

Congrats, Rdgldy.


----------



## noune

Congrats, Rdgldy! They look gorgeous! Love the blackvelvet/green satin combo!


----------



## evanescent

*rdgldy*, those look amazing!!! cant wait to see your modelling pics!

and thank you *karwood *and *carlinha *from before!


----------



## kuromi-chan

my scores from the Outnet!  


*
Black Kid MAD MARY w/ Gold Studs*







*Python ROLANDO*






*Red Patent JOLI NOEUD DORCET
*


----------



## Alice1979

*kuromi*, wow... All three are absolutely beautiful. I can't even pick a fave, they all look stunning on you. Big congrats on a fabulous loot.


----------



## hlp_28

kuromi-chan said:


> my scores from the Outnet!
> 
> *Red Patent JOLI NOEUD DORCET
> *



The jolis is gorgeous *kuromi* !! Do they fit TTS???


----------



## brintee

I love them all *kumori*! You did awesome at the Outnet sale!


----------



## carlinha

*kuromi* - congrats on the outnet scores!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you so much *Alice, hlp, brintee,* and *carlinha*!!!  

*hlp*, i have narrow heels, so i need to go down 1/2 a size for Dorcet styles!  although...the 2 pairs of Joli Dorcets that i do have are TTS, i make them work with a foot pad!


----------



## Chins4

Score Kuromi! They are all lovely but the Jolies are especially gorgeous in that colour


----------



## lilmissb

*kuromi* they look fabulous on you! Congrats.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *Chins*!  i want the Joli Dorcets in every color!  muwahahahaa!  :greengrin:


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks* lilmiss*!


----------



## adeana

What amazing scores from the outnet!!! Unbelievable!!  They look great on you, especially like the MMs.


----------



## so-phisticated

can't believe I missed the mad mary's on the outnet.. i'm gonna cry.. they're beautiful.. congrats


----------



## rdgldy

*kuromi*, you snagged some amazing styles!  Congratulations.


----------



## sumnboutme

awesome Outnet haul *kuromi*!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

kuromi, I don't think anyone scored bigger than you did on the Outnet sale!  Congrats. All three pairs are AMAZING!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*kuromi *- love all three pairs!!! seriously, they are tdf and each one looks absolutely amazing on you! I so should have snagged the red joli noueds! love that shoe. congrats on a great haul!


----------



## cllover

What lovely purchases, *Kuromi*!!!  Congrats!


----------



## dancer1

I have updated my collection.


----------



## dancer1

New from Barneys


----------



## rdgldy

congrats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous ... congrats!!!

Soooo jealous of the bow t dorcets!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*I FINALLY got my ones that got away!!!!  Gorgeous upon gorgeous magenta Lady Gres!!!

Thanks to a lovely *​


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked*, they are wonderful!!


----------



## dancer1

Naked,
These your Lady Gres are great.  Are they red?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dancer1 said:


> Naked,
> These your Lady Gres are great. Are they red?


 
no they are magenta ... pics turned out a lil dark though... 

Thank you and thanks *rdgldy!! *


----------



## Alice1979

*dancer*, gorgeous collection, a lot of beautiful colors. Congrats on a fabulous start.

*naked*, love the magenta LG on you, you wear them beautifully.


----------



## carlinha

*dancer1* - lovely collection!  i especially love the pink bow t dorcets

*naked* - YAY!!!  so glad u got a pair of LG!  that color looks amazing on your skin!  p.s. love your new avatar so cute & colorful!


----------



## dancer1

Alice1979 said:


> *dancer*, gorgeous collection, a lot of beautiful colors. Congrats on a fabulous start.
> 
> Hi Alice,
> 
> Thank you.  These are just the latest addition, since I joined TPF and discovered CLs in December 2008, I'm up to 16 pairs.


----------



## Alice1979

Really? Let me go check out your collection


----------



## surlygirl

congrats, *naked*! they look gorgeous on you! so pretty!


----------



## Shainerocks

I love them, Naked!
They look great on you.


----------



## evanescent

*kuromi*, love your purchases! all three of them look amazing on your feet.

*dancer1*, you have a great collection! the bow t dorcets are so pretty in fuschia.

*naked*, congrats on your find, they look fantastic on you!


----------



## surlygirl

*dancer *- omg! the pink bow-ts are sooooooooooo fab! love the yellow picadors, too. such pretty colors!


----------



## adeana

*Dancer* beautiful additions.

Love the lady gres *Naked*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*adeana, so-phisticated, rdgldy, sumn, OLMS, surly, cllover, evanescent*!  

awww, *so-phisticated*, don't cry!    i'm sure a pair of MMs will come your way one day!    fingers crossed that day comes very soon!

*OLMS*, hehe...i really did luck out, in that they had my size in all 3 styles!  

*surly*, yes, you should've gotten the red Jolis too!    they are one of my favorite styles!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks *adeana, surly, shaine, evanes, alice and carlinha!!*  


*Kuromi* I love the haul! The MMs with gold studs are TDF!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*dancer*, what a lovely collection!  the pink Bow-T Dorcets are beautiful!  

*naked*, WOW!!!  the magenta looks so beautiful against your skin tone!  congrats on finding the LGs!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *naked*!


----------



## cllover

*dancer*, what a lovely collection!  I especially love the Bow T Dorcets! 

*Naked*, a big YAY and congrats!!!  LG is one my fav styles and I love that color!


----------



## lilmissb

*dancer* what a fab collection you have going. Loving the vivi's! Are they comfy and are they the 120's or 90's?

Oh *naked!* They look fabulous on you!!!! Congrats on finding them


----------



## japskivt

Naked - I LOVE them! They look amazing on you.


----------



## brintee

*dancer*, you have a beautiful collection!
*naked*, they look fabulous on you and great with your skintone, congrats!


----------



## dancer1

Ladies,

Thank you for the compliments on my collection, I've learned from the best on this forum.

Lilmissb they are the 120s and they are very comfortable and get so many looks.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you *britnee, jap, lilmissb, cllover, kuromi!!!!*


----------



## candyny

rdgldy said:


> Coming soon-Sara B. in black velvet!!


 Rdgldy, Love, love, love these.  I have something similar from Weitzman from 10 yrs ago w/ the ribbon, but the green really updates it.  Like you I've been lusting for the Sometimes but I like these better.  And from Paris...wear them in good health.


----------



## rdgldy

Mine will be all black-the green was just a picture I goggled of the style.


----------



## candyny

Naked, Love your LGs.  The color looks beautiful w/ your skin tone.  They are really comfy.  You're gonna love them.


----------



## candyny

rdgldy said:


> Mine will be all black-the green was just a picture I goggled of the style.


 You'll get more wear out of the all black.  They are really pretty and should satisfy your Sometimes craving.  My Weitzmans are black and I have worn them to weddings and to work...so versatile and timeless.


----------



## rdgldy

I think they will be a really versatile pair-I hope they squash the Sometimes craving!!


----------



## mal

*Kuromi*, I almost missed your haul! Wow, fabulous  you look so good in the Mads and Rolandos it makes me sad I can't wear them. Enjoy 
*Dancer*, you've done well  so many beauties! We are pretty much on the same schedule LOL!
*Naked*, the LGs are gorgeous!
*Rdgldy*, mmmmm, Black Velvet


----------



## natassha68

Wow, sooo many new addition's !!!.... .. Congrat's !


----------



## moshi_moshi

*kuromi* - you really scored at the outnet sale!  they are all lovely!

*dancer *- you have quite the collection 

*naked* - congrats!  glad you finally got them!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy, * I can't wait to see the modeling pics of your Sara B..
*kuromi,* you TOTALLY scored from the Outnet Sale. I love them all!
*dancer,* all your new additions are very lovely. Congrats.
*naked,* YAY!!! I am so happy you got your LG's. They look perfect on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*mal, moshi, karwood*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Naked* I love your new shoes!  The color is TDF!


----------



## lulabee

*naked*, They look amazing on you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

everyone!! I've neglected the forum for the past couple days but it was so nice to see the lovely comments!!  They made their first debut on Monday!! :kiss:


----------



## dialv

Here is my very small collection. I needed something blue for my wedding and I couldn't resist the Cadeau clutch.


----------



## meggyg8r

Gorgeous!! Love the clutch!


----------



## LilySatine

rdgldy said:


> Coming soon-Sara B. in black velvet!!



OMG I knew these in black velvet only and was already in love, but they're even more striking in this green velvet!! 

:cry:


----------



## kuromi-chan

*dialv*, pretty collection!  gotta love the sparkly clasp on the clutch!


----------



## brintee

*dialv*, what a great start to your collection!


----------



## Alice1979

*dialv*, great collection. Everything is gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the feedback *dancer!* I think I need to get them now...


----------



## mal

*dialv*, very pretty!


----------



## lilmissb

I never thought I'd get these as they're pretty hard to find in my size so I'm pretty ecstatic about it! 

May I present my absolutely gorgeous Clichy 100mm in NUDE patent!!!!   












Spot the penny girls to the side? 

I'm so in love I'm wearing them out to pick up my takeaway!!! They are comfortable right out of the box!


----------



## meggyg8r

T, that color is absolutely perfect for your skintone! They look incredible on you. Congrats!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks my love!!!! I have a new favourite every day shoe!!!

I need to take pics in the daylight as in the lamplight they look camel or bone/beige!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss*, I  love them!!


----------



## surlygirl

they are lovely, *lilmissb*! yay for a perfect fit!


----------



## mal

Awesome, *lilmiss*! Congratulations  they look so perfect!!


----------



## Chins4

PERFECT colour for you!! 



lilmissb said:


> I never thought I'd get these as they're pretty hard to find in my size so I'm pretty ecstatic about it!
> 
> May I present my absolutely gorgeous Clichy 100mm in NUDE patent!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the penny girls to the side?
> 
> I'm so in love I'm wearing them out to pick up my takeaway!!! They are comfortable right out of the box!


----------



## Alice1979

*lilmissb*, the clichys are gorgeous. The color is perfect against your skin tone, and they look beautiful on you. Big congrats.


----------



## brintee

They are GORGEOUS *lilmiss*!! They are just perfect with your skintone!


----------



## lilmissb

*dialv* I love your red declics! Great start!!! 

 *rdgldy*, *surly*, *mal*, *Chins*, *Alice *& *brintee!*

I think I NEED every shoe in NUDE!  LOL


----------



## lulabee

*lilmiss*, The Clichy are TDF!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats *lilmiss*!!    the nude clichys blend in perfectly with your skin tone!  gorgeous


----------



## Miss_Q

*Lilmiss*- The Clichy's look gorgeous on you!


----------



## karwood

*dialv,* you are off to a good start! I love your red suede declics.
*lilmissb,* Congrats on finding your nude Clichys!!! They look perfect on you!


----------



## carlinha

YAY *lilmissb*!!!!!!!!!!!  i am soooo sooooo happy for you!!!  the nude looks amazing on your skintone, and i'm so glad the size worked out - are you sticking with the 35.5 then?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lula* (I keep missing you, hope you're ok!), *kuromi*, *Miss_Q*, *karwood* & *carlinha!* 

Yeah sticking with 35.5 as when my foot is cold it fits with the teeniest bit of slippage but when my foot expands my little toes get squished a bit but the fit is perfect & snug IMO. Just a bit of stretching and it'll be fine. It's a weird time to get shoes atm as we're changing from winter to summer and my foot can swell up to a full size in summer which is why my sizing was so off last year. 

How did stretching yours go or are they still too tight?


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb said:


> Yeah sticking with 35.5 as when my foot is cold it fits with the teeniest bit of slippage but when my foot expands my little toes get squished a bit but the fit is perfect & snug IMO. Just a bit of stretching and it'll be fine. It's a weird time to get shoes atm as we're changing from winter to summer and my foot can swell up to a full size in summer which is why my sizing was so off last year.
> 
> How did stretching yours go or are they still too tight?



i hear ya with the weather and feet shrinking/expanding.... i've only worn my clichys once since we last talked about me trying to break them in ush:, but i'm loathe to sell any of my shoes.  i think i'm keeping them all for now...


----------



## lilmissb

^YAY!!!


----------



## lil_sexy

Hi this is my first time here cause I'm absolutely in love with CLs and would love to buy some soon. Well I was online looking for sales on the CLs and I found this site that sells fakes and OMG to me they look like the same thing. I wonder if you guys also feel that way. I'm surprised that people actually buy fakes. Ugh. 

**please never post links to fakes, also read this thread. . .  this is for you to spot pics of your collection.  Let's stay on topic please.**


----------



## lil_sexy

Oh and lovely shoes ladies!! I love them all.


----------



## jopapeto

Yoyo rose Indien arrived to Belgiumsplendid


----------



## Alice1979

*jopapeto*, they're gorgeous. The color is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## savvysgirl

Soooooo much to catch up on!!!! 

*Lav*, gorgeous new purchases! I was wondering when we would see the Coquines! 

*Natassha*, OMG i am loving those boots on you. HOT!!

*Evan*, beautiful colour. Perfect! Your Rons are beautiful too. 

*Midorichan*, lovely collection

*Lynn*, so sorry about your outnet purchases. I actually really like the Neurons on you. The colour is gorgeous against your skin tone. 

*Adeana*, gorgeous boots! 

*Kuromi*, FABULOUS scores as always. They all look perfect on you. 

*Naked*, you know i love the LG's  GORGEOUS honey! 

*Limiss*, i'm so pleased you got the Clichy! They are PERFECT on you. Your sacrifices paid off :kiss:
*
Jopapeto*, love the colour of your new beauties! 

*RDGLDY*, still banned are we? Hehe. Can't wait to see the SaraB's. This style has grown on me hugely.


----------



## jopapeto

Alice1979 said:


> *jopapeto*, they're gorgeous. The color is beautiful. Congrats.


Yes Alice and thank you, they are splendid, the colour is sublime, a color which illuminates.
Thanks savvys, I adore them


----------



## mal

*jopapeto*, they are so pretty and feminine!


----------



## adeana

*dialv* love the pics!

*lilmiss* so glad you could find them!  They look fab on you!!!

*jopapeto* such a pretty color!!  Congrats!


----------



## jopapeto

adeana said:


> *dialv* love the pics!
> 
> *lilmiss* so glad you could find them! They look fab on you!!!
> 
> *jopapeto* such a pretty color!! Congrats!


 
Thanks you adeana and Mal
it is the first time that I buy a bright color and I am not disappointed, I hope to find oranges of them now.


----------



## Nancy7

*Anthracite Armadillo's*






*Black Patent New Simples*


----------



## jopapeto

Nancy7 said:


> *Anthracite Armadillo's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Patent New Simples*


 
Nancy, Waouw * Armadillo's  very beautiful*


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats *jopapeto*!  the pink color is beautiful!  

nice new additions *Nancy*!    do we get modeling pics??


----------



## carlinha

*jopapeto*, the pink yoyos look amazing on you.  love that color!

*nancy*, congrats!  i especially love the armadillos!!!


----------



## jopapeto

carlinha said:


> *jopapeto*, the pink yoyos look amazing on you. love that color!
> 
> *nancy*, congrats! i especially love the armadillos!!!


 
Thanks a lot *Carlinha* and *Kuromi-chan*, the rose Indien, is a color really very beautiful, bought of a member Tpf, I says to him still thank you


----------



## archygirl

New Elodie in Nude Satin (sorry, can only wear one shoe at the moment)


----------



## dancer1

Mal, I'm happy we are not alone


----------



## archygirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *i finally got my ones that got away!!!!  Gorgeous upon gorgeous magenta lady gres!!!
> 
> Thanks to a lovely *​



yyyeeeaaahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

the Elodies are soooo adorable *archy*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hehehe *Archy!*

Love your new beauties!!


----------



## archygirl

thanks *kuromi *and *naked*. I am hoping by next week I will be able to wear REAL shoes (and not flip flops or sandals) and then EVERY day I am wearing CLs!!!!!!!


----------



## adeana

Beautiful additions *Nancy*!  Where did you find the black patent new simples if you don't mind me asking?

*Archy* lovely!!! Glad to hear you will be back to 2 shoes soon!


----------



## mal

*Nancy*! 
*archy*, they are so sweet 
*dancer*, yeah, we can go through withdrawal together when we have to take a break


----------



## rdgldy

*archy*, those are so cute!!


----------



## Nancy7

*Jopapeto, Kuromi, carlinha, adeana and mal.*

*Adeana* - I bought the New Simples at SCP.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys* & *adeana!* 

*jopapeto* just gorgeous!

*Nancy* I love your recent purchases, especially the armadillos!!

*archy* they're gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy7

Thank you lilmissb


----------



## Alice1979

*Nancy*, both are gorgeous. Love the color of armadillos, it's stunning.

*archy*, the Elodie is beautiful. You'll be wearing the pair in no time.


----------



## Nancy7

Thnak you Alice


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *jopapeto*, were shoe twins!


----------



## brintee

lovely new purchases *nancy and archy*!


----------



## Nancy7

Thank you brintee!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

I've been MIA for a few days but wanted to say congrats on all the new lovely purchases!!!


----------



## Lynn12

Gorgeous new additions *Nancy* and *Naked*!!!!


----------



## karwood

*jopapeto,* the color of your yoyo's very lovely!
*nancy,* love your new additions, esp. the anthracite armadillos!
*archy* your Elodies are so pretty! I am glad to read you will be wearing your CLs on both of your feet very soon!


----------



## gheaden

Finally posted my wife's collection, hope you like.:  http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/finally-a-collection-thread-from-me-505412.html


----------



## Souzie

*Gheaden*: What a lovely collection.  Your wife is one lucky lady!!

Haven't bought CLs in a while so I had to get my fix.  Here is my latest.  Sorry, my kitty didn't want to get out of the picture.


----------



## rdgldy

Those are stunning!


----------



## gheaden

Xsouzie-thanks. What a great pair of shoes, welcome back.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*xsouzie*, those are beautiful on you!


----------



## carlinha

*xsouzie* - WOW love that pattern/color python!!!


----------



## Lec8504

xsouzie - wow that python and color combo is stunning!  congrats on a great buy!


----------



## sumnboutme

stunning *xsouzie*!


----------



## lilmissb

Those are hot on you *xsouzie!*

Nice collection *Mrs Gheadon!*


----------



## adeana

beautiful *xsousie*!!  I love the pollock python!!


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *xsouzie*! They are perfect!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *rdgldy*, *gheaden*, *kuromi-chan*, *carlinha*, *lec8504*, *sumnboutme*, *lilmissb*,* adeana*, and *brintee*!!

*Lilmissb*: Congrats on the Clichys.  I need a pair of Clichys in my life!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Thanks *xsouzie!* I'm pretty happy with them too. Try Mount St. That's where I got mine.


----------



## japskivt

I love the Pollock Python xsouzie!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thank you!

Lilmiss, did they have 120's?


----------



## lilmissb

^Sorry didn't check for 120's just 100's.   You could SO the 120 in some fabulous neon colour though.


----------



## jopapeto

Thank you *lilmissb, brintee and Karwood.*
You have all a beautiful collection of Louboutin
I has Paris and guess I adopted a new pair, them Feticha


----------



## Souzie

lilmissb said:


> ^Sorry didn't check for 120's just 100's.   You could SO the 120 in some fabulous neon colour though.



Thanks hun.  I may have to give them a call, although I'm not sure how I feel about neon...


----------



## rdgldy

My Sara B.'s have arrived-they are quite lovely!!


----------



## brintee

Wow!! I loooove those *rdgldy*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

yay *rdgldy*!!    i love the velvet, they look beautiful on you!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks* Brintee* and *Kuromi*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

i love them...perfect for the fall with some cute tights or leggings!


----------



## julies*shoes

I just scored a great deal on eBay.  They are 1/2 size too big, but with a foot pad they work great.  I got a pair of python YoYos in sort of a pewter color.  The box wasn't included, so I don't know the official color and have never seen them before.  They almost look acid washed and go from a blue to a bronze to a charcoal color depending on the light.  Pictures just don't do them justice.  The seller wanted $699.  I offered her $375 and she took it!    And, she listed them as used, but the soles don't show any sign of wear.  I think they might have been tried on, but not actually worn. I love them!


----------



## rdgldy

*Julie*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## julies*shoes

rdgldy said:


> *Julie*, they are gorgeous!


 
Thanks!  I love your new Sara Bs!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## moshi_moshi

*julie* - what a steal!  they're great.. i love the color!


----------



## brintee

wow *julie*, those are perfect and beautiful on you!


----------



## more_CHOOS

wow julie!  what a steal!!!!  love them! they are gorgeous!

rdgldy: those sarah b's are really cute!


----------



## sumnboutme

such a steal *julie*!!!!


----------



## mal

WOW, *julie* they are gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

*xsouzie*, the python new simples are beautiful. They look amazing on you.

*rdgldy*, they're gorgeous. Love the velvet and bow combo. Perfect for fall.

*julies*, love the python yoyos. They're so stunning on you. Great deal too. Congrats.


----------



## lilmissb

*xsouzie* a nice orange or watermelon might look very cool! Spice up your black outfit for an 80's disco twist! Then again maybe not... 

*rdgldy* those look fabulous on you! I hope it kills the sometimes craving for you!!!

Nice score *Julie!* I love the colour, very special.


----------



## julies*shoes

Thank you so much ladies!  I really want a pair of blue acid python VPs, but I think these will be just as good for now (at 1/3 the price).


----------



## kuromi-chan

*julie*, what a deal!  they are absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## Souzie

*Alice1979*: Thank you!

*Lilmissb*: Watermelon actually sounds nice...I'll have to think about it some more. 

*Rdgldy*: Great new addition.  The velvet looks so soft!

*Julies*shoes:* What a beautiful color...great score!


----------



## adeana

Beautiful *rdgldy*!!

Love the yoyos *Julie*!  They are stunning and a fab deal!


----------



## jopapeto

*Julie* your Yoyo python waouwwwwwww
with my old mirror, my Feticha, I bought them in Paris
and my Yoyo rose Indien


----------



## lilgooseberry

*jopapeto* love the feticha so hot!!! and the colour on the yoyos


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *jopapeto*! I have the yoyos too!


----------



## gheaden

Great steal Julies.


----------



## Shainerocks

Oh, Julie, they are gorgeous!! What a great find!!


----------



## adeana

So beautiful *jopapeto*!  The feticha look really really great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## jopapeto

adeana said:


> So beautiful *jopapeto*! The feticha look really really great on you! Congrats!


 Thanks a lot adeana, lilgooseberry and brintee


----------



## hlp_28

*Julie*, love the python yoyo 

And what a great deal !!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

*Jopapeto*, your Feticha are TDF!! Are they comfy?


----------



## rdgldy

*alice, lilmiss, xsouzie*-thank you!  I think these will be a good substitute for the sometimes.
*jopapeto*, I love the fetichas!!


----------



## jopapeto

Beaniebeans said:


> *Jopapeto*, your Feticha are TDF!! Are they comfy?


 
Hello Beaniebeans,I took them TTS because a half moreover left the feet, they will be done a little with the feet. And yes they will be comfortable


----------



## Shainerocks

I finally posted the pictures of the rest of my shoes in my thread. I just need to work on the modeling shots.


----------



## jopapeto

Here some pictures of my collection of black and blue


----------



## jopapeto

Here my pink 
red
brown and nude and python


----------



## julies*shoes

Love the feticha* jopapeto!*

And, I love your collection!  The eel VPs, python VPs and watersnake Altadamas are TDF!!!!  I also love those nude VPs!  You have great taste!!!


----------



## sedds

Nice collection *jopapeto*


----------



## Shainerocks

I love your collection jopapeto!


----------



## jopapeto

sedds said:


> Nice collection *jopapeto*


Thanks *Julie* and *sedds*


----------



## jopapeto

Shainerocks said:


> I love your collection jopapeto!


Shainerocks we have sometimes the same size


----------



## adeana

WOW!!! Amazing *jopapeto*!!!


----------



## jopapeto

And black still, now it remains me has to have a little color

Thanks* Adeana*


----------



## Shainerocks

jopapeto said:


> Shainerocks we have sometimes the same size



That's good to know!


----------



## lilmissb

Just to help you *xsouzie* here's a pci of my hot watermelon-ish pink pigalles which sadly didn't fit me so I'm dreaming of SOing this colour:







*jopapeto* love your new additions as well as your whole collection!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*jo* - you have so many fabulous shoes!

*lilmiss* - it's a shame those don't fit.  they are soooo cute!  i love that color.

My new studded vps!


----------



## Alice1979

*jopapeto*, your collection is growing strong and fabulous. Every pair is gorgeous. 

*moshi*, love the studded VPs. They look amazing on you.


----------



## lilmissb

I know *moshi!* I'm so sad about that but I will get them one day in the RIGHT size even if I have to SO them!

Your studded VP's are HOT!!! The more I see these shoes the more I think I need them.


----------



## adeana

The watermelon color is amazing *Lilmissb*!  Sorry they don't fit you. 

*Moshi* you rock the studded VP!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *alice*, *lilmiss*, & *adeana*!

*lilmiss* - are pigalles tricky with sizing?  pointy toed shoes don't really work on me because of the toebox but i would like to try them someday... or the helmuts, i like that style too.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks *adeana!* I will have them again one day!!

^*moshi* this will sound weird but my foot is shaped like the clichy. My toes are shaped triangularly. Because of this I have to size down half a size to 35. Those were 35.5 and they still had a sizeable gap in the back. Most people find pigalle 100's to be TTS. Best to try them on somewhere.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *lilmiss*!  i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*jopapeto*, what an amazing collection!!  

*moshi*, about time you got the studded VPs!  i think they're so "you"!  you look fab in them!


----------



## jopapeto

Thank you *moshi-moshi*, your studded very prive is very beautifull !!!
*Alice 1979*, *Kuromi-chan*
you have the very beautiful ones very also, I like to see all your collections


----------



## savvysgirl

*rdgldy*, the saras are stunning! I looooove them. 

*julie*, WOW. What a steal!!! Congrats! 

*jopapeto*, love your collection.

*Moshi*, i adore the studs on you. So cute. Congrats!


----------



## mal

Awww, *lilmiss* that is such a pretty color!
*moshi*,mm they are totally hot!
*jopapeto*, fantastic collection! And I'm very happy to see the Feticha on somebody - I really like them


----------



## japskivt

*Jo *- Fabulous Collection

*LilMiss* - I am so sorry they didn't fit
*
Moshi* - they look so good on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *kuromi*, *jo*, *savvy*, *mal* & *jap*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

OMG, I am so behind in this thread!  

adeana - I love the dopia nodos!  And those boots - smokin' hot!
lilmissb - I think I missed your VG, but they are gorgeous!  We are now shoe twins!  And the nude clichy - the look incredible on you!
lav - incredible haul!  The lace lady claude, the fiorellino, the para la cruz - I want them all!
natassha - the babels are hot!  You rock them so well!
evanescent - the moustiques are gorgeous!  i love them with your skin tone! And those Ron Rons - stunning! 
midorichan - gorgeous collection!  I love the Lillians!
Lynn - so sorry your outnet purchases didn't work out 
kuromi - OMG, girl, you had the most amazing outnet haul!  Congrats, they all look amazing!  
dancer - Nice collection!  I adore the pink Bow T!
Naked - Ooooooh, those Lady Gres!  I am totally wanting a pair!  They look beautiful on you - congrats on finding them!
dialv - gorgeous start to your collection!  Congrats on the wedding - the clutch will be perfect!
jopapeto - love the rose indien color - congrats!  The Feticha look gorgeous on you as well!  Come to think about it, your entire collection is fabulous!!
Nancy - gorgeous new additions!  The color of those Armadillos is TDF!
archy - love the new elodies!  I have never seen them before but they are gorgeous!
gheaden - yeah, collection thread!  Your wife's shoes are all stunning!
xsouzie....  those pythons - i love them!!
rdgldy - OMG, LOVE the Sara B's!  They look so pretty on you!
julies - What an amazing deal!  The python Yoyos would be gorgeous on their own but at that price - WOW!!!  The color looks incredible.
Moshi - the studded VPs look fierce on you!  I'm absolutely loving them!

Phew, I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Lec8504

moshi- those are soooo fierce!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *mal* & *jap!*

Thanks for going all the way back *LouboutinNerd!* I love being shoe twins with all the fabulous ladies here!


----------



## lilly12

Hi ladies! I want to order my first pair of CLs off of saks' website but can't decide between the *feticha pump*, *point toe pump* (which I think is also called *Rolando *but if I am wrong please correct me), or the regular *patent platform pump*. I was hoping that if anyone has a pair in any of those styles you could post up the pictures so that I see how they look on the foot.. They all look somewhat similar in the pictures on the website so I want to see how they really look on.

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *lec*!

*lilly* - i would check the reference thread, there are tons of photos in there.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-reference-library/


----------



## lilly12

Thanks Moshi! I was looking for a thread like the one you linked me to but only came across this. It seems to be exactly what I need. 

Thanks!!! 	:sunnies


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## evanescent

catching up on everyone's fabulous latest purchases!

*dialv*, gorgeous collection! love the colour of your declic!

*lilmissb*, simply amazing!!! the nude clichys are perfect on you!!

*jopapeto*, you have a beautiful collection! 

*nancy*, love your armadillos!

*archygirl*, the elodie is so pretty on you 

*xsouzie*, STUNNING! 

*rdgldy*, your sara b's look fantastic!!

*julies*shoes*, congrats on nabbing such a bargain, they look fabulous!

*moshi moshi*, you pull them off the studded VPs so well!

and thank you *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *eva!*


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *louboutinnerd* and *evanescent*!


----------



## karwood

*xsouzie,* your pythons are STUNNING!!
*rdgldy,* I love your Sara B's!
*julie,* what a steal! They are GORGEOUS!
*jopapeto,* I love your collection!
*lilmissb,*so sorry the Pigalles did not work out. The color is really pretty.
*moshi,* your studded VPs are totally fierce!! Love them!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thank you!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *eva* & *karwood*!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you* evan* and *karwood*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *karwood!*


----------



## Nieners

They got in today! A little bit snug but I hope that will work out.


----------



## lilmissb

^Pretty! So you did go for them. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## Alice1979

*Nieners*, they look gorgeous on you. Congrats.


----------



## japskivt

Nieners.... that color is awesome!


----------



## Nieners

Thanks lovelies!  better pics coming up


----------



## rdgldy

*nieners*, they are really pretty.  Glad you got them.


----------



## rdgldy

Here are my pink grease ernestas-the color is unbelievable.  I am in the Barbie pink club now!!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, I love the pink grease. They're stunning on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowzers!   them *rdgldy!*


----------



## Nieners

Thanks *rdgldy*, I think I need to join the club too. The color is ahmazing


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *rdgldy!* They're super fab!! I love them on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

omg, *rdgldy*!!  the pink grease is sooo dreamy!    i want in on the club too!


----------



## dreachick2384

Nice rdgldy!


----------



## adeana

*Nieners* beautiful!!  So pretty on you too!   Congrats!

*Rdgldy* love the pink grease!  They look great on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy - love them!  The color is so fun and pops so much!


----------



## brintee

those are TDF *rdgldy*! I love, love, love grease!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Oh, *rdgldy* I love the color. I really like how they look on you.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *alice, duke, lilmiss,** nieners, kuromi, louboutin nerd,shainerocks* and* brintee*-I love the grease, and the pink makes them even more special.


----------



## mal

They are gorgeous, *rdgldy*! Very special.


----------



## japskivt

*rdgldy* - the pink grease is amazing! They look great on you!


----------



## Chins4

Love that pink grease rdgldy - what a happy colour! 

I haven't been around much recently (combination of too much work and trying to give CCLO a chance ) but I have 2 purchases to post (with apologies for the sexy sock marks LOL)........


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooh I love them *Chins!*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous Chins!  I love them both!


----------



## lilmissb

Sexy *ms chins!* Love 'em and the neurones look fab on you! So happy you finally got them!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*chins*, they are both wonderful!!! I love the red neurones!

*mal, chins* and* jap*-thank you!  I love the shade of pink on my ernestas-so barbie!!


----------



## Chins4

Thank you Duke, LouboutinNerd, lilmissb and rdgldy


----------



## Lynn12

*rdgldy* - the pink grease Ernestas look great on you!!!! I LOVE PINK. 

*Chins *-The lizard/linen CLs look so good on you!!!  I hope you are wearing them alredy.  The red suede Neurons are SMOKIN HOT!!!!


----------



## Lynn12

OK, I have been extremely slack about posting pics of my latest acquisitions.  This goes back about four months of fantastic CL finds!!!

*Blue suede Madame Claude*
*



*
*



*


*Red patent Lillian*






*Burgandy Glittart NPs*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowzers *Lynn!* Love them all!


----------



## Lynn12

My UHG - JAWS that I found on ebay thanks to a wonderful UK angel.    Thanks for the eagle eye *Chins*!!!  YOU ROCK.  

*Black & white python JAWS!!!!!*














*Blush satin Margaritas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Lynn12

Actually *Chins* is responsible for finding and enabling me on three out of the last five purchases!!!!    LOVE YOU.


----------



## brintee

gorgeous *lynn*! Congrats on your UHGs, they are TDF! Great job *chins*!


----------



## japskivt

Lynn, your new additions are drool-worthy. I love them all, seriously! You look amazing in the modeling shots.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lynn*, the Jaws look AMAZING on you!  and OMG, you got the blush Margaritas!!!  one of my UHG!!  sooo lucky!  congrats on all your new additions!


----------



## mal

Oh, *Lynn* I am drooling over here and I love *chins* too! They are all beautiful on you


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Lynn12 and Mal!

You are one super-hot CL chick AND my Jaws shoe twin Lynn!! I love your collection - it's so sexy and feminine...

I love enabling - it's shopping without the guilt LOL :devil:


----------



## Alice1979

*Lynn*, gorgeous haul. Love every pair and they all look stunning on you. Congrats. *Chins*, awsome job on finding those beauties for Lynn.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Lynn - wow, what a haul!  They are all stunning!  I honestly can't pick a favorite!


----------



## sara999

lynn i knew about some of them but not about all of them, way to go!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my *Lynn!* I love all your purchases!!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Great job, *Chins!*!! *

Lynn*, I love all the pairs but those Jaws make me


----------



## galwaygirl007

Shainerocks said:


> Great job, *Chins!*!! *
> 
> Lynn*, I love all the pairs but those Jaws make me



I second that!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lynn*, what outstanding new purchases. *Chins* is a great CL angel.  I love each and every new pair!!


----------



## surlygirl

lovely new additions, all!

*rdgldy *- love the pink grease!!! they are gorgeous on you!

*chins *- the neurons look fabulous on you, and congrats on finding two pairs of your UHGs!!! the linen/lizard pair is beautiful!

*lynn *- can't express how much I love the blue suede MCs!!! I've been secretly hoping a pair pops up in my size! congrats on all your new additions ... so many gorgeous HTF pairs!


----------



## evanescent

*nieners*, such a pretty colour!! what are they? VP/yoyo zeppa (?) in marron glace??

*rdgldy*, gorgeous!! the pink is stunning!

*chins*, they both look fab on you!

*lynn*, wow amazing purchases!! congrats on finding your UHG, the jaws are so so gorgeous


----------



## rdgldy

*evanescent, surly*-thanks!


----------



## adeana

*Lynn* wonderful additions!  I can't even decide which is my favorite.  The Jaws are certainly amazing, but the glittart NPs and the Lillians both look awe inspiring on you!   You wear them all so well!   Congrats!!


----------



## Chins4

Thanks Alice, Shaine, galwaygirl, rdgldy, surly and evanescent


----------



## NikolineSofieK

natassha68 said:


> Here is another shot




I have died and gone to heaven!!


----------



## hya_been

Lynn12 said:


> Actually *Chins* is responsible for finding and enabling me on three out of the last five purchases!!!!    LOVE YOU.



I'm glad she enable *Lynn* because they are gorgeous.  THe shoes look great on you. Wish my legs looked as great as yours!


----------



## Lynn12

Thank you so much *Duke*, *Brintee*, *Japskivt*, *kuromi*, *mal*, *chins*, *Alice*, *Nerd*, *Sara*, *lilmissb*, *shaine*, *galway*, *rdgldy*, *surly*, *evanescent*, *adeana*, and *hya_been*!!!!!!  You all are so sweet.  Thanks for the kind compliments.  I was lucky to find some good sales and ebay finds!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

First of all ... I apologize for the lateness of these pics (if I haven't been at work I've been asleep!) and the poor poor quality of the pics that follow but...

*MULTICOLOR GLITTER NP!!*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 


They are so gorgeous! Pics do not do them justice! Thank you to *Carlinha   *for alerting me that they were on the bay!!


----------



## dreachick2384

Yay Naked congrats! Long time coming!


----------



## lilmissb

*naked!* Congrats on getting them at last!!! They look fabulous on you


----------



## Alice1979

*naked*, the glitter NPs look phenomenal on you. Congrats.


----------



## rdgldy

*Naked*, they look wonderful on you!


----------



## hya_been

Congratulations *Naked* I hope they're as amazing as you expected!


----------



## adeana

Big congrats on your UHG *Naked*!  They look amazing on you!


----------



## a_mo

nieners said:


> they got in today! A little bit snug but i hope that will work out.


gorgeuos!!!


----------



## a_mo

kuromi-chan said:


> my scores from the Outnet!
> 
> 
> *
> Black Kid MAD MARY w/ Gold Studs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Python ROLANDO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red Patent JOLI NOEUD DORCET
> *


I  them ALL!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *naked!*  They are beautiful!


----------



## surlygirl

*naked *- they look so fabulous on you! congratulations on another amazing addition to your collection!


----------



## pws22

wow they are so sexy!!



moodysmom10 said:


> love the graffiti effect!!


----------



## pws22

oh my god!! they are so special!!! may i ask where did you get them from??



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First of all ... I apologize for the lateness of these pics (if I haven't been at work I've been asleep!) and the poor poor quality of the pics that follow but...
> 
> *MULTICOLOR GLITTER NP!!*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> They are so gorgeous! Pics do not do them justice! Thank you to *Carlinha   *for alerting me that they were on the bay!!


----------



## nakedmoshrlover

NAKED!!!! im in love.... they look beautiful on ur tootsies, im gonna have to take you out on the town when you come visit me! I miss you!!! Those are difinately coming to dance in hollywood with me!  *kiss*


----------



## Nieners

^^ too cute for words!
Thanks everyone for the comments on my new YoYo Zeppas


----------



## Chins4

Congrats on the UHG Naked - they are truly STUNNING!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Naked*, they look perfect on you sweetness. I LOVE them!!! Congrats on getting your long awaited UHG!!!!

*mrnaked*, your too cute!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*naked*!!    the MC glitters look fantastic on you!  congrats on finally getting them!    and how sweet is *nakedmoshrlover*?!  you 2 are too cute!

thank you *a_mo*!


----------



## japskivt

*Naked*.... they look like they were made for you. Love them!


----------



## Nieners

Oh and of course... congrats *Naked* on finding your UHG and such a sweet SO


----------



## carlinha

ladies i am so behind on this thread so i apologize if i miss anyone!

*nieners* - what a great shoe in a neutral color!

*chins* - i already commented on your collection thread but i LOVE the color of those neurones

*rdgldy* - you make me want pink

*lynn* - i love each and every single pair, i can't decide which one is loveliest!

*naked* - i am soooo sooooo glad you got these!!!  they look stunning on you, and i'm glad you are my shoe twin once again

*nakedmosherlvr* - you are too adorable!


----------



## evanescent

*naked*, those MC glitters look stunning!


----------



## noah8077

Love the Glitters Naked!!!!  So happy you found your HG's!!!!!

Mr. Naked you are right, those babies need a night out on the town with you!!!


----------



## Nieners

Thanks *Carlinha*


----------



## mal

congrats, *naked*! Gorgeous on you and worth the wait 
*neiners*, they look great on you!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

naked - congrats!  The glitters look gorgeous on you!  Congrats on getting an UHG!


----------



## sumnboutme

how could i miss the glitters?!?!   congrats on your UHG *naked*!!!!


----------



## Lynn12

*Naked* - CONGRATULATIONS on finding your UHG!!!!!!!!  Time to PARTY with *Mr. Naked* in those gorgeous glitters.


----------



## Nieners

Thanks *Mal*, I love your avi.. do you have modeling pics of those?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Thank you so much ladies!! They are definately gorgeous!*   

We'll see if Mr.Naked can see them


----------



## mal

^^^ *Naked*, I'm sure he'd like to 
Thanks, *Nieners*; no but I will try to take some soon...


----------



## immashoesaddict

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> First of all ... I apologize for the lateness of these pics (if I haven't been at work I've been asleep!) and the poor poor quality of the pics that follow but...
> 
> *MULTICOLOR GLITTER NP!!*​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> They are so gorgeous! Pics do not do them justice! Thank you to *Carlinha   *for alerting me that they were on the bay!!


 
Naked!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on finally getting your UHG Shoe twinnn


----------



## Shainerocks

Naked, I'm so in love with your glitters. They look amazing on you! I'm so happy that you were able to get your UHG!!

Carlinha, that's what I call great teamwork!


----------



## lilmissb

My orlans got delivered on Monday but I've been off sick so wasn't able to get them before today  

I am so in love with them and so is the bf!  They make the muscles in your legs stand out like nothing else... imagine when I get toned again! Sorry the modelling pic isn't very clear and for the mess and dirty mirror. :shame:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wowey wow! Gorgeous *lilmissb!!!* I love them!


----------



## lilmissb

^Awww thanks *naked!*  I love them too. So quirky. And they make me nearly the same height and the boy!!!


----------



## Nieners

They look great on you *lilmissb*! I can imagine the bf likes them, who wouldn't?


----------



## mal

stunning, *lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL! Thanks *Nieners* & *mal!!!*


----------



## japskivt

*LilMiss*, they look so good on you!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Lilsmissb,* you look great!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the Orlans. They look amazing on you. Congrats and hope you're feeling better.


----------



## brintee

ooh I love them *lilmiss*!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrat *lilmissb*!  hope you feel better!


----------



## karwood

*nieners,*very lovely!!
*rdgldy,* love your pink Barbie Ernestas!! They are so flirty and fabulous!
*chins,* both are your new additions are amazing!!
*lynn,* MY GOSH!!!!! ALL your new additions are GORGEOUS!!! Congrats on getting your UHG!!! Those Jaws look amazing on you!
*naked,* Congrats on getting your glitter NPs!! Your UHG look totally fabulous on you!
*lilmissb,* I agree with your BF! They do look amazing on you!


----------



## thoang0705

Congrats on your UHG *Kara*!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Karwood*!!


----------



## surlygirl

they are lovely on you, *lilmissb*! and yay, we're shoe twins!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lilmiss*, I LOVE them on you. They are stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss*, the orlans are hot!!


----------



## sara999

T you are killing it with those orlans. you are making me want them!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*jap*, *Shaine*, *Alice*, *brintee*, *Debbie*, *karwood*, my shoe twin sista *surly*, *savvys*, *rdgldy* & *Sara!!!*  

P.S. thanks for the well wishes, I'm taking it a day at a time  but I'm feeling much better today.

P.P.S. *rdgldy* you kill me with your location!!! :lolots:


----------



## dreachick2384

Lilmiss. Awesome.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *drea!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

lookin' HOT *lilmiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *kuromi!*


----------



## lichda

I LOVE the orlans, *lilmiss*!  Funny, I just added them to my wishlist and then clicked over here and saw them in all their gorgeousness.   They look great on you!


----------



## lilmissb

^That is such a coincindence! Thanks so much  I love them too and was very lucky to find them in my size. I went TTS 35.5 but maybe check with surly what size she got as bigger sizes may not be TTS on you guys.


----------



## yousofine

So I got my second exotic. I'm still not sure about the first one. But these second are for sure a keeper.

Altadama in watersnake. They are a size 40, but I've padded them , and now they are perfect! My HP in 39.5 are a bit narrow at the toes, this is perfect!


----------



## yousofine

And modeling:


----------



## japskivt

They are so nice!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*yousofine*, congrats on the watersnakes!  they're gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

*yousofine*, love the AD. They look gorgeous on you, congrats.


----------



## bronzebeauty719

was between the marine ron rons and these but went for these


----------



## ChiSq

^ are those the youyous? they look GORGEOUS!! I was contemplating getting a pair of those in rouge, but I dont think they flatter my feet the way they do yours.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^ they are VPs


----------



## kyude




----------



## madamelizaking

oooh!! those are stunning!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*bronzebeauty*, the Anthracite Glitter VPs are sooo beautiful!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Omg!!! They are stunning!! Where did you find them?


----------



## bronzebeauty719

thank you girls! i found them in the saks in Boston. they also have the same in black glitter which is to die for... sizes are limited though,,


----------



## lilmissb

*yousofine* great altadamas!

*bronzebeauty* they look great on you!


Ok, so far I've had a love hate relationship with my City's. They're half a size too big and I've vacillated between keep them and letting them go. I thought I'd give it one last try before I give up completely though. I got my cobbler to punch in a couple of extra holes in the straps and have put tip toes and heel grips in. They look ok to the naked eye when I'm wearing them but in photos they seem like they're still too big. What do think?

First the stock pic:






First modelling pic:





Gap which can look worse depends on the angle the shot is taken on:





Am I being overly fussy?


----------



## brintee

They look a little big in the back, but do you feel secure in them? Are they going to be kinda of wobbly when you walk? If you feel like you would be ok walking around in them then I would keep them, but if they stretch then that may be an issue too. They are gorgous on you though* lilmiss *and I know its difficult for you to find things in your small size. hmm...im not much help am I??


----------



## lilmissb

^Hmmm, they feel secure enough and I know they'll only ever be a summer shoe for me. Scared about the stretching though. I'll try them around the house again tonight. I just hate shoes looking too big. Thanks *brintee!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

I don't think that look that large *miss b.* It is just more of a concern if the slip at all when you walk, as Brintee pointed out.


----------



## lilmissb

I don't think they do *Duke*, I guess all I can do is wear them and see what happens.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Very true.  They are so pretty!  I am dying for a new pair of Louboutins, just haven't decided which ones I want yet.


----------



## Beaniebeans

For the City's, my Bone color pair are 1/2 size too big for me. I put gel inserts and heel grips, and   - no problem! I've worn them many times now, and the stretching has not been an issue. Highly recommend the Dr Scholl's gel insoles for high heels/sandals. Bonus on the insoles - the shoes are also comfier (is that a word?).


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Duke* & *Beanie*.

I have the foot petals tip toes in my citys and I find they're the best really as the gel pads and any other kind of pad slips when my foot gets hot. They don't absorb the sweat like the poron on the foot petals do. It's weird as I think my feet sweat more than the average person. 

Yeah comfier is a word! If not it is now. 

*Duke* I'm already jonesing for another pair of Loubies! I'm in a race to get to 10 pairs so I can start a collection thread....


----------



## evanescent

*lilmiss*, have you got the extra holes punched in those pics? if so, then i think they still look big on you..  personally, i hate shoes that look even a smidge too big, but if they fit fine and are comfy on, then keep them. they look great on you!

*bronzebeauty*, the anthracite glitter VPs are gorgeous!!

*yousofine*, congrats on the watersnake altadamas! they're hot!!


----------



## lilmissb

I hate shoes looking big too *eva* which is my main concern. I think they look ok IRL but when I take photos they look horribly big. I'll check again tonight.


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - they look a tad big but i think they are do-able with inserts.... i am sure you will not slip out of them cuz of the strap.... they look fantastic on you, so i hope you can make them work!


----------



## karwood

*yousofine,* your AD are stunning!
*bronze,* BEAUTIFUL!!! Congrats!
l*lilmissb,* love your City!


----------



## savvysgirl

*lilmiss*, your Citys. They look perfect on you. I do think they look slightly too big at the back and im exactly the same about not liking shoes which look too big. I hope you can make them work honey.


----------



## yousofine

THANKS! Love them! Such a pity that winters is coming here in Denmark. Guess today was the last for wearing them outside.

Lilmissb: They don't look that big, and I guess is isn't that obviously wwhen you walk.
And I really know the "sweaty/slippery-feeling".


----------



## japskivt

LilMiss... I think they look great. Maybe a ball of foot insert will bring your foot back!


----------



## carlinha

finally ladies, my long awaited rouge patent biancas


----------



## oo_let_me_see

carlinha, I am dying over here.  They are just so stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

OMGGGGGGGGGGG!! soooo amazing!! I.die.


----------



## Shainerocks

OMG!! *Carlinha*!! They are gorgeous!!! 
Are they TTS?


----------



## carlinha

thank you *OLMS, naked, & shainerocks* 

*shaine* - i got them 1 full size DOWN (35) from my regular closed toe pump size (36), and they fit perfectly.  i was a little nervous, thinking 35.5 would have been a safer bet, but i'm glad i got these cuz they're perfect.


----------



## brintee

*Carlinha*!!! They are perfect on you! I swear you make every shoe look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Shainerocks

I agree ^^


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *carlinha*, *karwood*, *savvys*, *yousofine* & *jap!!* 

I think IRL they look ok maybe a little bit big but I've foot petaled them up got extra holes in the strap and heel grips so I don't slip out. I'm wearing them today so we'll see how we go. So far so good!!! 

Hubba hubba *carlinha!* I can't even think of anything intelligent to say those shoes have robbed me of speech!


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*, they are positively stunning!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG *Carlinha!* Those are amazing!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilmiss*, i think the City's look great on you!  

*carlinha*, i'm lovin' the Biancas!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *kuromi!*


----------



## lichda

*Carlinha*, those are ahmazing!  Amazing.

*Lilmissb*, I love the city's on you!  They look like keepers to me!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks *lichda!*


----------



## a_mo

Those are some LOVELY shoes!!


----------



## Beaniebeans

*Carlinha* *- PERFECT!!* G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!


----------



## Nieners

*Carlinha*, they are sooooo pretty and look ahmazing on you! Wear them in good health lovely 

I always pop in randomly so I don't mean to ignore people or anything!


----------



## Alice1979

*bronzebeauty*, the glitter VPs are stunning.

*lilmissb*, love the citys on you. If you feel good walking in them, they're definitely keepers.

*carlinha*, the rouge biancas are gorgeous beyond words.


----------



## tiaB40

carlinha said:


> finally ladies, my long awaited rouge patent biancas



those are so pretty!  congrats!


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha* i was looking at your pics when my colleague walked in and she nearly fainted from the gorgeous-ness! i was in awe and didn't notice her walking in!


----------



## yellow08

*carlinha*
 the Biancas


----------



## tiaB40

lilmissb said:


> Ok, so far I've had a love hate relationship with my City's. They're half a size too big and I've vacillated between keep them and letting them go. I thought I'd give it one last try before I give up completely though. I got my cobbler to punch in a couple of extra holes in the straps and have put tip toes and heel grips in. They look ok to the naked eye when I'm wearing them but in photos they seem like they're still too big. What do think?
> 
> Gap which can look worse depends on the angle the shot is taken on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I being overly fussy?


 
i think they look good but if the process of padding isn't really something you can tolerate, then i would pass on them because it's just going to bother you everytime you wear them


----------



## tiaB40

bronzebeauty719 said:


> was between the marine ron rons and these but went for these


 
great choice!


----------



## tiaB40

yousofine - those altadamas look great, especially with your polish!


----------



## surlygirl

*carlinha *- so happy you finally got the rouge Biancas!!! they are gorgeous on you, my lovely shoe twin!!! they look amazing!

seeing your pictures makes me want to go put them on right now! I wore mine out last weekend, and my friend insisted on trying them on at the bar. love them!


----------



## surlygirl

I love your citys, *lilmissb*! they don't look too big to me either. they look great on you!

maybe you can pm rdgldy. I know she has citys that she bought that were too big, but she was able to make them work. I think the padding and extra hole on the strap are good starts.

I regret returning my Citys ... they are so cute and comfy!


----------



## carlinha

awww  *brintee, shainerocks, lilmissb, rdgldy, dukeprincess, kuromi, lichda,  a_mo, beaniebeans, nieners, alice1979, tiaB40, phiphi, yellow08, surlygirl*!

*surly* - yes i am so happy to finally be your shoe twin!!!  took me long enough!  and man, what a saga to get these shoes... but, the most important thing is that they are finally here!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Alice*, *tia* & *surly!*  Ima keepin' them! I walked around with them all day and they were so comfy, plus they added 5 inches to my height and I looked really tall!  Plus the gap IRL isn't too bad. YAY!

*Surly* hope you get the Citys again one day.


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss*, I am so happy you are keeping them.  Mine were at least 1/2 size too big too-I added inserts and had extra holes put in the strap and I adore them.  They are incredibly comfortable.  Yay, shoe twin.


----------



## lilmissb

^Yay *rdgldy!* I'm honoured to be shoe twins with you  They are awesome aren't they? I got so many compliments on them yesterday.


----------



## sumnboutme

^we're fraternal shoe twins *lilmissb*!  glad you kept them..they're my comfiest pair EVER!


----------



## lilmissb

^So am I! I'm in such good company shoe twin wise!


----------



## surlygirl

since I had the ol' camera out, here are pics of a few additions. Black catwomen from the Outnet UK sale and dark red suede Declic 140s from the 'bay. Sorry for the horrible picture quality ... my camera is old, AND I can't take pictures!

neither pair is as big as they look in the pic. there's a gap in the catwomen for sure, but I don't think I could have sized down as the toe box is narrow. I love them, but can understand the sizing issues re: this style.












I love the declic 140s to pieces and will need them in every color and material!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ginos, *Surly?*  Thanks.


----------



## tiaB40

great buys surly!  they both look perfect on you!


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Ginos, *Surly?* Thanks.


----------



## brintee

Oooh love them all *surl*y! Especially the declis they are gorg!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *tiaB*! I love them!

thank you, miss *brintee*! I love, love, love the declics. I finally have the shoes in my siggie!

are the ginos and cats too similar though? I think the gino is different with the heel cap, etc. And they are so comfy! But seeing the pics is making me wonder!


----------



## tiaB40

surlygirl said:


> are the ginos and cats too similar though? I think the gino is different with the heel cap, etc. And they are so comfy! But seeing the pics is making me wonder!


 
i think the ginos are _waaaaay_ different then the cats.  if i had both in the same or similar color, i still think i would wear them completely differently


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *tia*. I was considering returning the ginos, but I agree ... they are diff and I see them styled very differently. whew, that was close!


----------



## tiaB40

surlygirl said:


> thanks, *tia*. I was considering returning the ginos, but I agree ... they are diff and I see them styled very differently. whew, that was close!


 
no problem!  anything i can to to enable...  i mean help


----------



## japskivt

Keep them all Surly. I am in love with the Ginos!


----------



## ceseeber

*Surly *since you're my size twin...what size did you get in the Cats? The whole sizing issue has me perplexed.


----------



## karwood

*carlinha,* your Biancas are absolutely TDF!! They look gorgeous on you.
*surly,*love ALL your new additions!! You have to keep the Ginos!! I have two pairs of this style and I ABSOLUTELY LOOOOOVE them!

Here are my new CLs!! Maggie in black/brown suede.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Yay you got them!! Congrats *Karwood!!*


----------



## karwood

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yay you got them!! Congrats *Karwood!!*


 
Special thanks to you for paging me!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*karwood* - i LOVE them... the color combo is TDF!!  how did you size in them?


----------



## japskivt

Karwood... I love the Maggie in those colors. They look so good on you. I want to see outfit pictures! Are they comfortable?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowzers *karwood* those are awesome shoes!  Congrats!!

*Surly* definitely keep the Ginos!  I adore them!!!


----------



## karwood

Thank you so much, *moshi, duke and Japskivt!*



moshi_moshi said:


> *karwood* - i LOVE them... the color combo is TDF!! how did you size in them?


 
I got these in my old VP size. Initially, I was worried when I ordered them in my old VP size, but fortunately they do fit perfectly.



japskivt said:


> Karwood... I love the Maggie in those colors. They look so good on you. I want to see outfit pictures! Are they comfortable?


 
I definitely plan on wearing them VERY soon, especially since the colors are perfect for the fall season. So far, they feel comfortable, but I have only worn them for a couple minutes in my home.


----------



## Chins4

They look fantastic on you Karwood! Congrats


----------



## brintee

those are awesome *karwood*!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *jap*! I'm definitely keep them all.

*ceseeber *- the cats are tough size wise. mine are a 39.5 which are a bit too long length wise, but the toe box is so narrow I don't think I could get away with the 39 width wise. I love the look of this style and would love to find the orange and blue, but the sizing scares me! Good luck finding a pair! Their have been a few on the 'bay recently.

*Duke *- Thanks! I think the Ginos are pretty adorable, too! 

thanks, *karwood*! you have a pair of Cats, too, right? They are different, but seeing the pictures so close together made me overthink it!

*karwood *- oh my goodness! Loving the Maggies. Thanks for the sizing info. I love the colorway. They look fabulous on you! Are they similar to the Miss Clichy in shape? I think I might need those.


----------



## Alice1979

*lilmissb*, I'm glad you're keeping the citys. They're gorgeous on you.

*surly*, love every pair of your new additions. The declics are TDF, and the catwoman and gino are stunning.

*karwood*, the maggies look beautiful on you. They're going to be perfect for the fall.


----------



## Miss_Q

Love all the new additions!!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *Alice*. I'm so glad the declics worked out. they are like yummy red velvet cake shoes!

thanks, *Miss Q*. I need to go catch up on your collection thread!


----------



## rdgldy

*surly,* gorgeous new pairs. I love the ginos!!

*Karwood*, those maggies-what can I say!  Fabulous-I might have to have them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*surly*, all 3 pairs look AMAZING on you!!  i so need some Declics in my life!  

*karwood*, love the Maggies on you!    i like the brown suede combo with the gold toe!


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *rdgldy*! aren't *karwood's *maggies gorgeous! I might need a pair, too!

*kuromi *- thanks so much! yes, you do need a pair of declics. I want a few more colors myself!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowee! Some gorgeous additions ladies!

Thanks *Alice!*

*surly* all three pairs look great on you! So jealous about the Cats!

*karwood* wow! Those maggies are magnificent on you!!!


----------



## Nieners

*Surly*, I love them all! Wear them in good health 
*Karwood*, those are sooo stunning and they look great on you!
*Lilmissb*, glad you're keeping the City's,


----------



## carlinha

*surly* - you have been BUSY!!!  i love all your pairs!

*karwood* - amazing as always!


----------



## mal

*carlinha*, OMG, the rouge Biancas are so D@&%ed purty!!!  congrats on finding your size 
*lilmiss*, I'm so glad the Citys are working 
*surly*, wow- they are so great! You make the Declics look extremely desirable and I love the Catwomans and Ginos...  they all look perfect on you.
*karwood*, wow, the Maggies are gorgeous on you. The black and brown are so rich and the gold metal really sets them off. Perfect Fall shoe  they will look so amazing with black skirts, etc...


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Nieners* & *mal!*


----------



## adeana

I'm way behind on this thread, I hope I didn't miss anyone.

*LilmissB* the orleans look beautiful on you.  I like how you matched them with shorts.  I also love your citys. I like how your nail polish matches the shoes! 
*Yousofine* your watersnake altdamas are stunning!  I really like the pink/brown color.
*Bronzebeauty* congrats on such a lovely pair!
*Carlinha* the biancas look so fabulous on you.  The color is perfect for you.
Love your new additions *Surly*, the catwomen are TDF!!
Wow *Karwood*!  Your Maggies are so unique and lovely on you.


----------



## surlygirl

*lilmissb, Nieners, carlinha, mal, adeana - *

*lilmissb *- I have a few tPF angels to thank for alerting me about the catwomen. Happy that I was able to snag them!

*Nieners *- thank you, sweetie! The Ginos are by far the most comfy, so they will get a ton of wear.

*carlinha *- I have a few other pairs that may have snuck in my closet somehow! I am slowing down for fall ... there are about a dozen or so pairs that I think I need. 

*mal *- The declics are definitely my favorites of my last few purchases. after thinking I couldn't wear the declic, it was such a treat to get these and have them fit perfectly!

*adeana *- I love the catwomen! They are an interesting fit, so we'll see how it goes when I take them out for a spin!


----------



## rdgldy

*surly,* are you holding out on us??


----------



## lichda

Some exciting ebay finds for me!  These are my first two pairs of used CLs--all my other ones have been either great sales or new ebay buys--but I think they are both totally worth it!  

Watersnake Biancas, size 39.5 (usual CL size is 40.5) and Tiger Patent Decolletes, size 40.5 (from a lovely tpfer!).  

I would also love some honest opinions on these Gabins. I ordered them full price from mytheresa.com (size 40) and I'm kind of on the fence on them.  Not sure if the heel is too chunky.  Any opinions appreciated!


----------



## lichda

*surly* and *karwood*, I also love your new additions!  The Maggie is awesome and *surly*, the red declics are total love!

*yousofine*, I don't know if I ever commented on the altadamas.  Beautiful!  I am becoming a huge watersnake fan.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  the new shoes *lichda!*

I am not a fan of chunky heels, so I am going to leave this open for other tPFer comments.


----------



## rdgldy

*lichda*, your e-bay finds are fabulous.  I love both the biancas and the decollettes on you.  I think the gabins look good, but I do not love the look of the chunkier heel as much as a slimmer one.


----------



## hya_been

I love the Biancas so much and the decolletes too that the Gabins just aren't doing it for me.  If they don't scream keep me to you then maybe wait for another pair.

Thanks for listing your sizing in the Bianca, I don't need any, but I'm really starting to love watersnake!


----------



## lilmissb

You're too kind *adeana!* I love your new avi btw!!  leopard pony hair...

*lichda* what amazing finds! Love the biancas and tigers. I'm not really a fan of gabins at all unfortunately. The heel is too chunky for me and I prefer the hyper prives heel and I'm not a fan of different coloured tips. Too hard to match for me. Sorry!


----------



## lichda

Thanks *duke*, *rdgldy*, *hya* and *lilmiss*!  I know, the gabins don't quite stack up, huh?  I think I've just been reluctant to lose the money on import fees when I return them.   Thanks for the opinions and for sharing my excitement about the biancas and decolletes!


----------



## mal

*lichda*, the Decollettes and Biancas are absolutely fabulous on you and gorgeous shoes. Congrats 
Not loving the Gabins however. They just don't hold a candle to the others...


----------



## lichda

thanks, *mal*!  no love for the gabins!  back they go....


----------



## carlinha

*lichda* - amazing!  i LOVE the watersnake biancas!!!  the gabins are OK, the heel is too chunky for me....


----------



## hya_been

lichda said:


> Thanks *duke*, *rdgldy*, *hya* and *lilmiss*!  I know, the gabins don't quite stack up, huh?  I think I've just been reluctant to lose the money on import fees when I return them.   Thanks for the opinions and for sharing my excitement about the biancas and decolletes!



I think there's a document you can fill out and get the money back on the import fees because they were returned.  Hopefull someone else knows for sure though.


----------



## lichda

thanks, *carlinha*!  

thanks, *hya*, i would love to know if anyone has done this before.  it kind of adds up!


----------



## japskivt

Lichda,

I love your new additions. I love the Gabin, but only in darker colors. The navy is great. The heel looks funny to me on that color shoe.


----------



## Alice1979

*lichda*, gorgeous new additions. They all look amazing on you. The watersnake biancas are esp TDF. I like the gabins, but only in dark colors as well. I think if you want to go nude, you'd be better off with VPs. The gabins look great on you nevertheless.


----------



## brintee

*Lichda*, those are some AMAZING new additions, the watersnake Biancas are stunning. And I agree with the majority, not a big fan of the Gabins


----------



## Lynn12

brintee said:


> *Lichda*, those are some AMAZING new additions, the watersnake Biancas are stunning. And I agree with the majority, not a big fan of the Gabins


 
I feel the same way!!!  The heel of the VPs will look much sexier than the thicker Gabin heel.

Here is my latest acquisition.......*blue Cats*!!!! How the heck do you ladies walk in these?  I feel like I am a ballerina on my tip toes wearing pointe shoes.  HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Chins4

Stunning!!!

CBC shoes then? (Car-Bar-Car )


----------



## brintee

GORGEOUS *lynn*!!!! Im no help with how to walk in them, sorry!


----------



## Bagspy

Bought these 2 pairs  about 2 weeks ago from Luisaviaroma,
Miss Fortune sandals Sz 37 and HP Jefferson boat sandals Sz 37 (I think size 36.5 will be better, but they out of stock of 36.5) so here they are:


----------



## Chins4

lichda said:


> Some exciting ebay finds for me! These are my first two pairs of used CLs--all my other ones have been either great sales or new ebay buys--but I think they are both totally worth it!
> 
> Watersnake Biancas, size 39.5 (usual CL size is 40.5) and Tiger Patent Decolletes, size 40.5 (from a lovely tpfer!).
> 
> I would also love some honest opinions on these Gabins. I ordered them full price from mytheresa.com (size 40) and I'm kind of on the fence on them. Not sure if the heel is too chunky. Any opinions appreciated!


 
Lookin' GOOD Lichda  I like all 3, though I have to admit I prefer the Gabin in navy rather than camel. For me somehow the lighter colour makes it seem chunkier than it actually is


----------



## Chins4

Love those Jeffersons Bagspy - such a great colour and they look fab with your tan


----------



## brintee

cute *bagspy*!!


----------



## japskivt

Lynn.... They look amazing on you. Nice legs!

Bag... Nice haul!


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks *Brintee*, *Chins*, and *jap*!!!

*Bagspy* - Fun new styles!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*Lynn*, the catwomans are stunning and they look amazing on you. You have such nice legs.

*Bagspy*, gorgeous new additions. Congrats.


----------



## Bagspy

thanks *Brintee, Chins4, Jap* and *Lynn.*
*Lynn*, the blue looks really nice on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lichda*, congrats on your new additions!  i adore the Biancas and Tiger Decolletes!    personally, i'm not a huge fan of the Gabins...too chunky for my tastes.  but if you love 'em, that's what matters!


----------



## kuromi-chan

omg *Lynn*!  the Blue Catwomen are AMAZING!!!  i sooo need a pair now!  

*bagspy*, congrats on your new additions!  love the blue color of the Jeffersons!


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH!!* *chins, brintee, surly, alice, Miss_Q, rdgldy, kuromi, lilmissb, nieners, carlinha, mal, adeana and lichda*

*lichda,* Fabulous finds!!! I love all your CLs, esp. the watersnake Biancas!
*lynn,* LOL!! I agree, the Catwoman are a bit too steep! However, they are GORGEOUS!!
*bagspy,* Congrats on your CLs! They are both totally fab!


----------



## lichda

thanks *jap*, *alice*, *lynn*, *brintee*, *chins*, *kuromi* and *karwood*!  you ladies are v. sweet 

I don't think it should be too hard to find a replacement for the Gabins.   Ruh roh.

*Lynn*, those Catwomans are gorgeous on you!  Super sexy!
*
Bagspy*, I love both pairs, especially the suede Jefferson!  Do you have modeling pics of the Miss Fortune?  I don't think I've seen them modeled in that color.


----------



## lilmissb

*Lynn* I  those cats!

*bagspy* the jeffersons are so cute on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*lynn, bagspy*-gorgeous new additions


----------



## carlinha

*lynn* - you are ROCKING those cats!

*bagspy* - congrats on your purchases!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lynn*, im so pleased you decided to go for the Cats! They are just stunning and they look perfect on you.


----------



## Bagspy

Thanks carlinha, rgdldy, lilmissb, karwood, kuromi-chan, Alice 1979 and lichda, you guys are fantastic.
So lichda I do have modelling pics for Miss Fortune, sorry it's a bit blur, so here it is;


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lichda* - great buys!  i love all three!  especially those exotics!

*lynn* - meeeoowww!! those cats look great!

*bagspy* - great purchases!  the more i see both styles the more i like them, love the color of the jeffersons!


----------



## lichda

super cute, *bagspy*!

thanks, *moshi*!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Lynn12 said:


> I feel the same way!!! The heel of the VPs will look much sexier than the thicker Gabin heel.
> 
> Here is my latest acquisition.......*blue Cats*!!!! How the heck do you ladies walk in these? I feel like I am a ballerina on my tip toes wearing pointe shoes. HELP!!!!!!


 
ohh la la!!!  what a sexxxxxy shoe!!  they look awesome on you..and that color is TDF. I hope you will figure out how to walk in those bad boyz


----------



## nillacobain

They look amazing on you! 





karwood said:


> *carlinha,* your Biancas are absolutely TDF!! They look gorgeous on you.
> *surly,*love ALL your new additions!! You have to keep the Ginos!! I have two pairs of this style and I ABSOLUTELY LOOOOOVE them!
> 
> Here are my new CLs!! Maggie in black/brown suede.


----------



## mal

Lynn12 said:


> I feel the same way!!!  The heel of the VPs will look much sexier than the thicker Gabin heel.
> 
> Here is my latest acquisition.......*blue Cats*!!!! How the heck do you ladies walk in these?  I feel like I am a ballerina on my tip toes wearing pointe shoes.  HELP!!!!!!


*Lynn*, I don't really care if you can walk -you must KEEP these, they look super-hot on you! Practice, practice... lol
*bagspy*, awesome!


----------



## Bagspy

Thanks Mal, hey Karwood that a gorgeous Maggie! 
Yeah, my new CLs just arrived, leopard MC, so here she is:
Now I understand what you ladies meant by CLs has notoriously narrow cut from previous year collections. I don't get that from Jeffersons and Miss Fortune, they're quite wide,coz they're from 2009 right?


----------



## Bagspy

Here's another one, red metallic pigalle 100:
I think for both Leopard MC and Red Pigalles, I'm going to experience heels slippage, they're quite tight in the toe box, but with slightly small gap at the back will easily going to cause slipping. I have to be ready with gel heels. That's why I prefer open toe sandals with strap shoes over pumps or pumps with strap. Hi *Lynn* how's your *blue cats* doing? Have you bring them out for a walk?


----------



## lilmissb

^Great buy my leopard MC sista! The MC's are tight in the toebox but with a little stretching they'll be fine! And wow, love the red pigalles!!! I'm dying for some pigalles.


----------



## rdgldy

*bagspy,* lovely shoes!!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*bagspy*, gorgeous new additions. Love them both, and they look stunning on you. Congrats.


----------



## carlinha

*bagspy* - more amazing purchases!!!  love them both!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hi ladies, just got these in the mail today, Black Patent Iowa Zeppas.

Does my foot look crammed in the toe area or is this how it is supposed to look?  They fit fine, I feel like my toes look weird in them.  Thoughts? (please excuse the chipped polish)


----------



## rdgldy

I like them and think they look good-do you feel crammed?


----------



## jancedtif

*Duke* my VPs had my toes looking like that, but now that the leather has relaxed, my toes no longer look crammed.  I like them on you!  How do they feel to you?


----------



## sumnboutme

I agree with *jance*...i think the toe box just needs to be broken in...


----------



## mal

^^^ ITA. Pretty


----------



## lichda

i like them too, *duke*!  i'm glad you got them, they're super cute!


----------



## lilmissb

They look fab *Duke!* The toe box requires a bit of stretching and then you should be fine. As long as you feel good in them that should do.


----------



## brintee

Those are seriously hot *Duke*! I wouldnt worry about the toebox-it will stretch pefectly for you! They are gorg! SO glad you got em'!


----------



## moshi_moshi

they look great *duke*!  i wouldn't worry about the toebox stretching, it will...or you can have it done by a good cobbler.  my hp toebox was TERRIBLE when i first bought them... i thought they were going to have to go back but my cobbler did a fabulous job and they are one of my favorite pairs now!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks ladies for your advice, my toes don't feel crammed, I just felt they looked that way.  If I went up a half-size, they would slip at my heels.  I think you guys are right, once the toe box stretches a bit, they will be fine.  

I do love them!


----------



## Lynn12

*Bagspy* - Love the leopard MCs!!!!  So sexy.  The red Pigalles are gorgeous.  Unfortunately, I still have not managed to walk in the *blue Cats* yet.  The size 39.5 fits well, but my arch is too high, so I will probably have to sell them.  

*Duke* - I love your new Iowas!!!  The toe box looks fine to me.  It will relax after you wear them once.


----------



## japskivt

Duke... I want those! They are hot. I think they will stretch. I wouldn't go bigger!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Lynn and Jap!*  You should get a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lynn* why don't you try an arch support by Foot Petals before you give up?


----------



## Alice1979

*Duke*, I absolutely love the Iowa Zeppas. They look great on you. I also think toe box will stretch over time, and they'll look even more beautiful on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *Alice!*  That means a lot coming from you, since you have tons of fabulous CLs that look great on you!


----------



## plpc

*Lynn12* Those blue Catwoman are amazing! Hope you can keep them


----------



## adeana

*Lynn* love the cats!  They look hot!

*Bagspy* what beautiful new additions!!  I especially like the Miss Fortunes, they really look terrific on you!

*Duke* the Iowas are so cute!  I agree with everyone else, just a little stretching in the toe box and they should fit perfect.


----------



## viored

Hi Ladies!

I have been checking out this thread for a long time.

Just recently got a pair of Nude Patent Fetichas from the Horatio Boutique in NYC... wanted to share


----------



## rdgldy

They are stunning!


----------



## sumnboutme

they look great *viored*, congrats!


----------



## brintee

they are lovely on you *viored*!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

viored said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have been checking out this thread for a long time.
> 
> Just recently got a pair of Nude Patent Fetichas from the Horatio Boutique in NYC... wanted to share



 Love them! Do you know if they are available anywhere else?


----------



## Alice1979

*viored*, the nude fetichas look beautiful on you. Congrats.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

viored, your nude Fetichas are lovely.  They look fantastic on you!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Love the nude Fetichas!! Congrats


----------



## mal

*viored*  I die! The Nude Fetichas are fab on you!


----------



## adeana

So pretty *viored*!! Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## JRed

I haven't bought CLs for a while but looking at everyone's fabulous shoes in this thread has sucked me back in!

I bought these black studded Pigalle 100 this week.   I am now TTS for Pigalle 100.  I also found that the cut has changed and there is less toe cleavage.  I prefer the old cut but I am finding it hard to resist the studs.


----------



## lilmissb

*viored* OMG! Those are some seriously HOT shoes!!!

Congrats on your stude *JRed!* They're awesome and I think you should keep them!


----------



## JRed

Thanks, *lilmissb*!  They are keepers.  Now if only I can find a pair of the studded VP!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh la la!!!  What size, I'll keep my eyes out for you.


----------



## JuneHawk

viored said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have been checking out this thread for a long time.
> 
> Just recently got a pair of Nude Patent Fetichas from the Horatio Boutique in NYC... wanted to share


----------



## JRed

lilmissb said:


> Oh la la!!!  What size, I'll keep my eyes out for you.



I am not sure if I'm gonna be 38.5 or 39 in studded VP.  I used to be 39.5.  I have called several boutiques and they only have 39.5 available so yes, if you see or hear, please let me know!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LOVELY shoes *Viored and Jred!*


----------



## viored

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> Love them! Do you know if they are available anywhere else?




Thanks Everyone for the kind words!

*FaithHope&LVoe* I talked to the guy in the boutique when I was there, and he told me that they were the only store in the US to order them in the patent... so I'm not sure if you will be able to find them anywhere else 

I do belive that he said they had them in the rose nude calf leather in CA somewhere though (if I remember correctly)... hope this helps!


----------



## plpc

*viored,Jred* Gorgeous shoes! Thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

viored said:


> Thanks Everyone for the kind words!
> 
> *FaithHope&LVoe* I talked to the guy in the boutique when I was there, and he told me that they were the only store in the US to order them in the patent... so I'm not sure if you will be able to find them anywhere else
> 
> I do belive that he said they had them in the rose nude calf leather in CA somewhere though (if I remember correctly)... hope this helps!



Thank you


----------



## brintee

OMG *jred*! What a fab purchase!


----------



## adeana

Congrats *JRed*!! Modeling pics?


----------



## Alice1979

*JRed*, love the studded pigalles. We're shoe twins!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*viored*, the nude Fetichas look amazing on you!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Jred*, congrats on the Studded Pigalles!  we want to see modeling pics!


----------



## keodi

Hi everyone,
I'm new to the CL subforum and I just wanted to share my very first louboutins! I've been wanting these for a long time and I had a hard time finding them,but after a trip to the madison ave boutique I managed to find these! simple 85


----------



## moshi_moshi

congrats *keodi*!!  welcome!


----------



## Alice1979

*keodi*, big congrats on your first CLs. They're very classic.


----------



## Shainerocks

Welcome, *Keodi.* I like your shoes they are so classy.


----------



## rdgldy

*keodi*, congratulations.  The simples are a great start.


----------



## lilmissb

Congrats on your first CL's *keodi!* Great choice.


----------



## adeana

Congrats *keodi*!  What a great first pair!  (I am sure there will be more.... )


----------



## karwood

*nillacobain and bagspy ,* thank you!!

*bagspy,* I love you leopard MC and red Pigalles!
*Duke,* your Iowas are fab! I agree with the ladies, the toebox will stretch with wear! 
*viored,* your Fetichas are gorgeous!!!
*Jred,* your studded Pigalles are fierce!!
*keodi,* Welcome! Congrats on your first pair of lovely CLs!


----------



## keodi

thank you *moishi_moishi*,*alice1979*,*sahinerocks*,*rdgedy*,*lilmissb*,*adeana*, and *Karwood*! I thank you for the warm welcome, love them! you ladies have unbelieveably georgeous collections! a question with the simples the 41 were falling off my feet so I took the 40.5 but they feel a bit snug will it stretch?


----------



## lilmissb

^Sure will! It only took 2 or 3 wears for my nude patent clichys to stretch and nappa might take a little bit longer but it will get there. Stuff some socks in it or walk around in them in socks to stretch quicker.


----------



## mal

congrats, *keodi* they are great shoes!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*keodi* - they will def stretch.... if anything i'd rather buy things a little snug and stretch them rather than having them fall off me later.


----------



## immashoesaddict

keodi said:


> thank you *moishi_moishi*,*alice1979*,*sahinerocks*,*rdgedy*,*lilmissb*,*adeana*, and *Karwood*! I thank you for the warm welcome, love them! you ladies have unbelieveably georgeous collections! a question with the simples the 41 were falling off my feet so I took the 40.5 but they feel a bit snug will it stretch?


 

im not sure if you dare to try this on a CL but a few years ago i bought a pair of GC bow heels a size 7us ( im a 8us )  and erm lets just say i was new to high end shoes.early this winter i decided to spray the inner side of the shoe with the "shoe stretching spray " , borrowed bf socks ..yes it was PITA to get my foot in ..sat in front of the heater for about 2 hours and now the shoes is stretched beautifully to my feet  OH no shoes were harmed or damaged in the process hahaha


----------



## savvysgirl

I thought i would post 4 of my recent purchases. Still have 1 to come, possibly 2  I apologise in advance for the bad pics but will post better ones plus modelling shots in my thread shortly. 

*Black & gold w/ silver Foxtrot*. 
Long time love ... however they dont love me back. Almost broke my ankle when i wore them out last month! 







*White linen Miss Marple*
Another long time HG. Incredible bargain from eBay.FR!






*Lilac Roumand*






*Black nappa Mad Mary w/ gold studs*


----------



## lilmissb

^OH WOW! So that's what you got. They're GORGEOUS *imma!!!* Can't wait to see outfit pics.


----------



## immashoesaddict

lilmiss what are you on about ? LOL  im confused


----------



## wiwi

There are real Louboutins?


----------



## Chins4

Congrats on all 4 but especially loving the Miss Marples in that colour combo 



savvysgirl said:


> I thought i would post 4 of my recent purchases. Still have 1 to come, possibly 2  I apologise in advance for the bad pics but will post better ones plus modelling shots in my thread shortly.
> 
> *Black & gold w/ silver Foxtrot*.
> Long time love ... however they dont love me back. Almost broke my ankle when i wore them out last month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White linen Miss Marple*
> Another long time HG. Incredible bargain from eBay.FR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lilac Roumand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Black nappa Mad Mary w/ gold studs*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Great Haul Savvys!! Keep those foxtrots isolated!! They are DANGEROUS!! :ninja:


----------



## lulabee

Gorgeous *savvybaby*!!


----------



## Alice1979

*savvys*, amazing haul. I love the color of the roumand. They're so feminine. Every pair is so gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *chins, naked, lulababy & Alice*

*Chins*, the Miss Marples are fabulous in white linen. I cant wait to wear them in the summer time.


----------



## kuromi-chan

wow *savvys*, you are on a roll!    the Lilac Roumands are lovely, and of course i have a soft spot for the Mad Marys!


----------



## aeross

Gorgeous new additions *Savvy* my dear


----------



## moshi_moshi

*savvy *- gorgeous new shoes!  i have never seen the roumands before!  love the color!


----------



## brintee

lovely new purchases *savvy*!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *A* ( ) *moshi* & *Brintee*:kiss:


----------



## ledaatomica

*savvy* gorgeous! The Lilac roumands are absolutely divine.


----------



## rilokiley

Beautiful, *savvy*!  My favorites are the Roumands


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy,* you made some wonderful purchases.  I do love them all, but especially the mad marys!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous new additions *savvy!*


----------



## lilmissb

lilmissb said:


> ^OH WOW! So that's what you got. They're GORGEOUS *imma!!!* Can't wait to see outfit pics.



Whoops!!! :shame: I meant *savvys!!!!* SORRY  I was in a rush and didn't read properly.

Hey *A* you changed your avi, love the studded pigalles! Hope you're breaking them in


----------



## adeana

Fab *Savvy*!  Love the new adds!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lol lilmiss , i thought so .
savvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvyyyyyyyy i heart all of your new purchases


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *kuromi* (how did i miss you before?? Shoe twin!) *Leda, rilo *(nice to see you sweets) *rdgldy, duke, lilmiss, adena* & *imma* (soon to be shoe twin ) Big kisses


----------



## immashoesaddict

OH MY GOD..HRM SOON TO BE SHOE TWIN?? could it be..could it be...omagahhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## archygirl

Hi Ladies, 
Made two recent purchases, one a few weeks ago that I forgot to post, and my major find of last week, Brandy new CL boots for $292! Have not worn the  Elodie yet, but the boots have been worn 3X and I love them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*archy* you find the best stuff!!


----------



## archygirl

moshi_moshi said:


> *archy* you find the best stuff!!



Thanks *moshi*! I was just telling *rdgldy* that it was pure chance. Was in consign shop for their Columbus day sale and found the CHANEL ballet pumps. Was waiting in line to pay, and SA said, did you see the CL boots and I said, WHERE>? and she showed me the spot, raced over tried right boot on and even though they are 1/2 size big, for that price I was sold on them! Any time you want to consign shop with me, just let me know...


----------



## moshi_moshi

boots are easier to make work than heels so you scored big time!  that's such a good price! 

definitely!!!  it's just a matter of me getting up there, lol.  is it a long drive?


----------



## archygirl

moshi_moshi said:


> boots are easier to make work than heels so you scored big time!  that's such a good price!
> 
> definitely!!!  it's just a matter of me getting up there, lol.  is it a long drive?



PM me where you are and I can let you know....


----------



## kuromi-chan

great finds *archy*!  the Elodies are so lovely!


----------



## rdgldy

Presenting my beautiful grey suede wallis(es)-at least that's what I think they are.  They didn't ship with the original box, but they are really lovely.  I may need to track down some more of these.  Comfortable the minute I stepped into them.


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> Presenting my beautiful grey suede wallis(es)-at least that's what I think they are.  They didn't ship with the original box, but they are really lovely.  I may need to track down some more of these.  Comfortable the minute I stepped into them.



I am loving these! Nice color and they look GREAT on you! Congrats.


----------



## ringing_phone

My newest purchases:

Hmm, what's in the box?







Marron glace Ron Rons!






Modeling with flash






And... black patent Decolletes






The Decolletes were $359 at Jeremy's in San Francisco and are barely worn- the sole is still intact!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Archy:* $292!!! OMG, that is an awesome price and love the new finds!

*Rdgldy:* Loving those!  The suede is yummy!

*RingingPhone:* You are making me want those Ron Rons!  Gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

*rdgldy* - loving the wallis on you! how did they run sizing wise for you?

*ringing_phone* - the marron glace looks gorgeous on you! both are beautiful!


----------



## rdgldy

*ringing phone*-they are gorgeous.  The marron glace is incredible.

*phiphi*-they were my old vp size, or 1/2 up from my US size.


----------



## rilokiley

*archy*- wow, great finds!!  Congrats!  What style boot is it?

*rdgldy*- I love the Wallis on you... so great for fall and winter!

*ringing_phone*- Congrats!  I love the color of the marron glace, and the black patent Decollete is such a classic.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *Duke* and *Rilo*!!


----------



## rdgldy

sorry *Archy*-didn't want to leave you out.  Thanks!!


----------



## ringing_phone

Thanks *rdgldy*, *rilokiley*, *phiphi*, and *Dukeprincess!    
*


----------



## archygirl

rilokiley said:


> *archy*- wow, great finds!!  Congrats!  What style boot is it?
> 
> *rdgldy*- I love the Wallis on you... so great for fall and winter!
> 
> *ringing_phone*- Congrats!  I love the color of the marron glace, and the black patent Decollete is such a classic.



*rilo*, the boot is Stefy in brown


----------



## adeana

*archy* amazing!!! I can't believe you found both shoes and boots at a consignment shop!!! They are both incredible.

*rdgldy*- The suede wallies are gorg! Love the color and they look so comfy!

*ringing_phone*- I am really loving the marron glace.  They look great on you! Where did you find that color in Ron Rons?  I was thinking about a pair of new simples, hadn't seen the Ron Rons..


----------



## lilmissb

*archy* LOVE the elodies. Great buying once again!!

*rdgldy* they look awesome on you!

*ringing_phone* wow! Great find on the decolletes. Love the marron ron rons.


----------



## archygirl

*kuromi, duke, adeana* and *lilmiss*...thanks! Sometimes I go and find nothing, and sometimes I hit the jackpot! These past few times, have hit jackpot!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, the Wallis' look fantastic on you!

*ringing_phone*, congrats on the Ron Rons!


----------



## mal

*savvy*, they are really stunning... you have the most amazing collection of unusual and classy CLs!
*Archy*, OMG you are making me jealous :greengrin: with all these amazing finds- hats off to you! I love Elodies, so ladylike! What color are they?
*rdgldy*, that silvery suede looks so scrumptious! What a beautiful shoe 
*ringing_phone*, incredible find on the Decolletes! The Marron Glace color is nice in the Ron Ron...


----------



## adeana

Won't post the pics here too, but I included my latest addition in my collection thread.   Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you* lilmiss, adeana, kuromi* and* mal*.
*Adeana*, I must go check out your shoes-I had to leave earlier during your reveal.  I do like the "other" present with the shoes, LOL!


----------



## ringing_phone

Thanks *adeana*, *lilmissb*, *kuromi-chan*, and *mal*!

*adeana-* I got them at Holt Renfrew, so if HR has them, there must be a US store that has them too.

*archygirl*- I wish I had a consignment store like that near me!  Great finds!


----------



## brintee

nice purchases *archy, rdgldy & ringingphone*!!


----------



## archygirl

mal said:


> *savvy*, they are really stunning... you have the most amazing collection of unusual and classy CLs!
> *Archy*, OMG you are making me jealous :greengrin: with all these amazing finds- hats off to you! I love Elodies, so ladylike! What color are they?
> *rdgldy*, that silvery suede looks so scrumptious! What a beautiful shoe
> *ringing_phone*, incredible find on the Decolletes! The Marron Glace color is nice in the Ron Ron...



They are nude satin, but look a bit pink. Thanks *mal*!


----------



## mal

I was either going to do a reveal on these or have them as the finale of my collection thread when I do it, but I am not 100% sure yet if I am keeping them. I haven't decided if the fit is right or not, but I LOVE them 
*Feticha Botta, RED.* Do you guys usually size up for boots? Fetichas fit me in 37 and these are 37.5. The 37 Botta felt small but that is how I buy my pumps and they end up perfect. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## rdgldy

oh my.............................


----------



## lilmissb

Oh my *mal!!* They're gorgeous!!!! I love the shade of red  and as usual you look fabulous in them.


----------



## adeana

:devil:  (Why is there no fire symbol on here...)

They are incredible!  What is wrong with the fit?   With a black dress...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ditto to what *adeana* said!


----------



## mal

thanks ladies! I love you!  I feel like they are a LITTLE bit big; I have to go to the store and try the 37 again. I am OK buying pumps tight- it needs to be like that but I don't know if boots stretch to conform the same way...


----------



## adeana

Personally I like them a slight bit big, you can move your toes around a little and that is nice cause you cant take them off every once in a while like pumps.  Plus you can wear light socks if you want.  Too tight and they seem claustrophobic.

They are truly amazing!


----------



## mal

^ Thanks, *adeana*! -claustrophobic, exactly: I know that feeling too. I wont wear socks but I don't want them to small. Just sometimes when they aren't snug they feel less comfortable... when they are too long I mean.


----------



## brintee

Holy moly *mal* those are some fierce boots! They look hot on you! Def. need a fire smiley!


----------



## prelude

*Mal* those look amazing!!! They're totally fierce


----------



## Beaniebeans

OMG, Mal!! They are beyond Sexy-Hot-Gorgeous!!!  I'm in


----------



## kuromi-chan

*mal*, those are RED HOTTTT!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

amazing boots *mal*! Love them!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kuromi-chan said:


> *mal*, those are RED HOTTTT!!!


 yea yea .. what she said ...


----------



## mal

Thanks, *brintee, prelude, Beaniebeans*, *kuromi-cha**n* and *lilflobowl* and* naked!!! *


----------



## shockboogie

*
LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!*

These  are too gorgeous for words, *mal*.... They are breathtaking....


----------



## mal

why thank you, *shockboogie*


----------



## rilokiley

wow, *mal*, those are definitely showstoppers!  You wear them well.  Congrats!  I can't wait to see your collection thread.


----------



## mal

Thanks, *rilo*! They make me want to go out and party!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oh *Mal*, i have nothing else to say that hasnt already been said  GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*mal*!!!  they look amazinggggggg!!!  i tried on the feticha booty and went a 1/2 up since the toebox was small


----------



## Alice1979

mal said:


> I was either going to do a reveal on these or have them as the finale of my collection thread when I do it, but I am not 100% sure yet if I am keeping them. I haven't decided if the fit is right or not, but I LOVE them
> *Feticha Botta, RED.* Do you guys usually size up for boots? Fetichas fit me in 37 and these are 37.5. The 37 Botta felt small but that is how I buy my pumps and they end up perfect. I'm not sure what to do.


 
Be still my heart


----------



## Alice1979

*archy*, amazing scores. The boots look amazing on you.

*rdgldy*, love the grey wallis. They're fabulous on you.

*ringing_phone*, two gorgeous additions. They both look stunning on you.


----------



## Lynn12

*mal - RED HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!  SOOOOO SEXY!!!!!!!!!!*

My latest acquisition thanks to Chins great eagle eye!!!! 

*CL sequin newspaper clutch*

*




*

*



*

*



*


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous* lynn*!


----------



## Alice1979

Love the clutch *Lynn*. Great eye, *chins*.


----------



## sumnboutme

gorgeous *lynn*!

*mal *- i sized up a .5 size for my Ginevras...


----------



## ringing_phone

*wolf whistle* *mal*, the boots are stunning!

*Lynn*- what a pretty clutch!  It goes perfectly with your VPs.


----------



## mal

adeana said:


> :devil:  (Why is there no fire symbol on here...)
> 
> They are incredible!  What is wrong with the fit?   With a black dress...


I know, I keep picturing them with black dress or skirts, and I usually wear pants... but these have to come out 
Thank you soooo much ladies, *savvy, moshi, Alice, Lynn, sumn and ringing_phone! 
*


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchase Lynn! Love that clutch!!!


----------



## adeana

Love the clutch *Lynn*!  It looks great with both pairs but I especially like it with the nudes.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Lynn*, the sequin clutch is gorgeous!!  and it goes so well with the VPs and pythons!


----------



## mal

*Lynn*, the clutch is beautiful!
*moshi* and *sumn*, thanks for the sizing comments. I sized up in my Ginevras too and Trottinettes too. They still aren't real comfy . I think your foot slides forward more in boots and that can become painful. I do better in snug shoes that really fit my feet! But I couldn't live without boots and none of them are that bad. I wore the Fetichas around the house a bit tonight, enough to learn that... they are definitely keepers! Not bad at all. Now, off to the cobbler for vibram and protection


----------



## rdgldy

*lynn,* the clutch is stunning.


----------



## lilmissb

mal said:


> *Lynn*, the clutch is beautiful!
> *moshi* and *sumn*, thanks for the sizing comments. I sized up in my Ginevras too and Trottinettes too. They still aren't real comfy . I think your foot slides forward more in boots and that can become painful. I do better in snug shoes that really fit my feet! But I couldn't live without boots and none of them are that bad. I wore the Fetichas around the house a bit tonight, enough to learn that... they are definitely keepers! Not bad at all. Now, off to the cobbler for vibram and protection



YAY!!! So glad you're keeping those hotties!!!


----------



## japskivt

*Mal*! Those boots are beyond HOT! I love them. I think they look good, but I hate tight boots.


----------



## Chins4

Lynn12 said:


> *mal - RED HOT!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOO SEXY!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> My latest acquisition thanks to Chins great eagle eye!!!!
> 
> *CL sequin newspaper clutch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
LOVE this pairing


----------



## _Danielle_

adeana said:


> :devil:  (Why is there no fire symbol on here...)
> 
> They are incredible!  What is wrong with the fit?   With a black dress...








*Hey beautiful mal is your DH home 
did he go and leave you all alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got a red desire  
Oh oh oh I'm on Feticha-fire* *.......* *zzzzzzzz HOT*


----------



## mal




----------



## mistyknightwin

mal said:


> I was either going to do a reveal on these or have them as the finale of my collection thread when I do it, but I am not 100% sure yet if I am keeping them. I haven't decided if the fit is right or not, but I LOVE them
> *Feticha Botta, RED.* Do you guys usually size up for boots? Fetichas fit me in 37 and these are 37.5. The 37 Botta felt small but that is how I buy my pumps and they end up perfect. I'm not sure what to do.


WoW, these are soooooooo sexy!! hubba hubba....


----------



## Shainerocks

Mal, your new boots are super hot!! Keep them!!


----------



## adeana

_Danielle_ said:


> *Hey beautiful mal is your DH home
> did he go and leave you all alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a red desire
> Oh oh oh I'm on Feticha-fire* *.......* *zzzzzzzz HOT*



Yay flames!!  Thanks *Dani*!

Glad you kept them *Mal*


----------



## dreachick2384

Yay Mal! And love the clutch Lynn!


----------



## mal

Thanks, *jap*,you are right and the 37 was NOT comfy! These are perfect  *misty, shainerocks, Danielle* and *drea* -thank you ladies!!! I am dying to wear them out and just forcing myself to wait; I want to get them vibrammed first and have the cobbler spray or scotchguard them or something. I hope I can wear my older black jeans with them without the dreaded "jeans transfer" lol
*misty*, I have missed seeing your cute avi!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*mal* I am loving the red boots.  Definitely hot as *Dani* pointed out!


----------



## mal

^


----------



## cfellis522

mal said:


> I was either going to do a reveal on these or have them as the finale of my collection thread when I do it, but I am not 100% sure yet if I am keeping them. I haven't decided if the fit is right or not, but I LOVE them
> *Feticha Botta, RED.* Do you guys usually size up for boots? Fetichas fit me in 37 and these are 37.5. The 37 Botta felt small but that is how I buy my pumps and they end up perfect. I'm not sure what to do.



Mal, These are great!  I have these as well and just wore them out last weekend.  I always tend to wear them a bit bigger.  I use a boot sock inside my boots for long term wearing comfort.  A bit more cushion.  I vote for you to keep them!!!  Cara


----------



## sumnboutme

cfellis522 said:


> Mal, These are great!  I have these as well and just wore them out last weekend.  I always tend to wear them a bit bigger.  I use a *boot sock* inside my boots for long term wearing comfort.  A bit more cushion.  I vote for you to keep them!!!  Cara



sorry, but what's a boot sock? :shame:


----------



## Purrrfect

Love, Love, Love - Stunning!







*



*


----------



## mal

cfellis522 said:


> Mal, These are great!  I have these as well and just wore them out last weekend.  I always tend to wear them a bit bigger.  I use a boot sock inside my boots for long term wearing comfort.  A bit more cushion.  I vote for you to keep them!!!  Cara


Thanks, *Cara*! I have decided the 37.5 is perfect... don't you love them? Did you get the red too?! Boot twins


----------



## japskivt

*Lynn*, that clutch is stunning!


----------



## Alice1979

Here are my new additions.

Black patent Bianca

















Tobacco/black suede Maggie


----------



## Alice1979

One more...

Fuxia satin Very Noeud.


----------



## Nico3327

the Maggie....  Congrats on three great pairs!


----------



## mal

*ALICE  * you continue to delight and amaze with the sexiest shoes ever...


----------



## brintee

^^I agree! I love the Maggies, they are TDF!


----------



## japskivt

*Alice*! All of your new additions are amazing. I wish we were the same size.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous new additions *Alice*! Congrats.


----------



## surlygirl

*Alice *- love all three! the Maggie is fabulous and the VNs are gorgeous! and you know how I feel about the Biancas!


----------



## rilokiley

wow, *Alice*, 3 gorgeous additions!  I love the Bianca and the VN, but the Maggie is just amazing!!


----------



## sumnboutme

Congrats *Alice*...I know I'm in the minority here but my fave pair is the VN!


----------



## kuromi-chan

goodness *Alice*!    gorgeous new additions!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*alice* - i love your new additions...especially the maggies..that color is


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies.. until i figure out how to watermark my pictures and make it stick, here is a picture of the newest member of phiphi-land. apologies - i had to fold up my jeans!


----------



## hya_been

They're gorgeous *phiphi*


----------



## brintee

Those are hot *phiphi*! I LOVVEEE them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

very nice *phiphi*!


----------



## mal

I love them, *phiphi!!!*


----------



## phiphi

thank you *hya, brintee, kuromi* and *mal*!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you for your sweet and wonderful comments *Nico*, *mal*, *brintee*, *jap*, *savvys*, *surly*, *rilo*, *sumn*, *kuromi*, and *moshi*.

*phiphi*, love the new additions. They look gorgeous on you. Are they the Hai or Decolt pumps?


----------



## phiphi

thanks *alice*! they're the new decoltissimo 100s. another practical shoe! i love your three lovely additions. they're gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

*phiphi*, thank you. The new decolts look gorgeous. I love them with straight heels. What color are they? Are they metallic patent?


----------



## phiphi

no, *alice* they're the black kid leather. my messy mirror is probably making it look more glam!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous new additions *Alice!* 

Your Decolts look amazing on you *phiphi!*


----------



## adeana

*Alice*!!! AMAZING!  Love your new additions... Modeling pics???

*Phiphi* so sharp!  They look terrific on you!


----------



## phiphi

aww. thanks *duke and adeana*!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *Duke* and *adeana*. I'll post modeling/outfit pics after I get back from Chicago


----------



## rdgldy

*alice, phiphi*-what fabulous new additions!


----------



## archygirl

*phiphi*--lovely additions.
*Alice*--those Maggies are TDF!!!!!!!!
Made an early Consignment store run before having to go out with DD, found these--
not that I needed another black shoe, but missing the VA meetup was making me depressed, so I just HAD to get them.


----------



## phiphi

*archy*! they're gorgeous! well done! i wish we had consignment stores like the ones you have!!!


----------



## archygirl

phiphi said:


> *archy*! they're gorgeous! well done! i wish we had consignment stores like the ones you have!!!



Our area is blessed with several really good designer consignment shops, because we are near Short Hills Mall. It is hit or miss though, sometimes there is nothing and sometimes I hit the jackpot! I am relentless, every two weeks I make the rounds (and sometimes every weekend). 
Good luck!


----------



## brintee

*Archy*!!!! Im glad you bought them because they are amazing!!
I need a new pair for my depression about the signing too!


----------



## flashy.stems

nice additions, everyone!!


----------



## archygirl

brintee said:


> *Archy*!!!! Im glad you bought them because they are amazing!!
> I need a new pair for my depression about the signing too!



What size are you??? I could help facilitate...since I am sitting here online shopping instead of getting dressed. Will recommend things---


----------



## brintee

Im an 8-8.5  I know what I want already though, the Taupe Metallic Miss Boxe  Im still open for any suggestions though! 



archygirl said:


> What size are you??? I could help facilitate...since I am sitting here online shopping instead of getting dressed. Will recommend things---


----------



## kuromi-chan

*archy*, another fabulous find!!  you have got the BEST consignment stores in your area!!  the VPs look amazing on you!


----------



## carlinha

fabulous new purchases everyone!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow *Alice!* I love them all, great choices!!! 

They look fabulous on you *phiphi!!*

Great find *archy!* As usual they look fabulous on you and I'm so happy you can get back into your Loubs!!!


----------



## evanescent

*archy*, what a great find!! the yoyo zeppas look fab on you!

*phiphi*, congrats on the decoltissimos, they are such a fantastic, classic style! 

*alice*! you're making me  with your purchases, all of them amazing! esp love the maggies on you. would it be possible to post modelling pics, pretty please?? 

*lynn*, the clutch is perfect with the VPs!

*mal*, OMG!!! hotness! 

*ringing phone*, the marron glaces are such a pretty colour, love your purchases 

*rdgldy*, cute!!

*savvys*, great finds! esp love the miss marples


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *archy* I wish I had you consignment shops here.  Great find!


----------



## mal

Thanks *Evanescent*


----------



## carlinha

here's my latest addition from the BG signing... put on your shades folks, this one is BRIGHT!

barbie pink claudia 120mm
















signed, together with my beloved purple lizard VPs


----------



## brintee

Is there a little platform in the Claudias at all?? They are gorg. btw *Carlinha*, I just posted in your thread!


----------



## Souzie

*Carlinha*, those are hottt!!


----------



## lilmissb

Waaay too hot *carlinha!*


----------



## mal

*Carlinha*, I adore the two of them side-by-side, signed


----------



## archygirl

*Carlinha* now I want to be a Barbie girl in a CL barbie world! Awesome shoes...
Thanks everyone! The yoyo zeppas were a find...I was not in the market for another pair of black CLs (I had 7 pair) but nothing suede, so they justified themselves. 
If anyone is ever in the area I inhabit, PM me and I will take you on the rounds...my consign shops are ace for finding good things at reasonable prices.


----------



## carlinha

thanks *brintee, xsouzie, lilmissb, mal & archygirl*! 

*brintee* - yes there is teeny platform on the claudias, just like in the madame claude and lady claude.... the claudia is basically like the madame claude with an ankle strap... it is surprisingly comfy and easy to walk in.


----------



## brintee

^^Thanks* carlinha*!


----------



## natassha68

Soo may gorgeous new addition's, congrats ladies 

here are my 2 latest from the BG Signing on thursday, sorry for the unpolished toes, I was very excited to try them and put pics up for you all to see ... without further ado, Banana Black Suede 140 & Red Patent Pigalle 120


----------



## hya_been

They're awesome Natasha - I love that he drew an actual banana!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hahaha, i didnt even notice the banana until i read your post *hya*! 

Great new purchases *Natassha*. Love them.


----------



## Alice1979

*natassha*, your new additions are gorgeous. Bananas are stunning on you, and the red pigalles are out of this world. His signature is so cute. Congrats on two fabulous pairs.


----------



## Miss_Q

Blue Acid Python Decolletes






Gray Ron Ron's


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Natassha!* Love the siggy, sooo cute! Sexy sexy shoes.

*Miss Q* I'm dying for both of your pairs. Congrats on some versatile shoes.


----------



## carlinha

*natassha* - i  the toe vamp on that banana!  and i wish i could wear pigalles like you!

*miss_q* - DAMN!!!   the blue acid python!!!


----------



## brintee

*natassha*, I LOVE the look of those Bananas and the Piggies are super hot on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the new additions *carlinha, natassha, and miss_q!*  I am swooning over here!!!


----------



## natassha68

Miss Q, LOVE the blue acid decolletes , and the color of the gray patent  is insane !!!

*Hya, Savvy, Alice, lilmiss, Carlinha & Brintee*, thanks soo much for the nice comments.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *Duke *


----------



## adeana

*Archy* what another incredible find!!  I can't believe you find CLs to start with, and then in your size too!!!

*Carlinha* so lovely.  The pink is a good color for you!

*MissQ* beautiful additions!  Love the blue acid python... 

*Natassha* both are amazing!  The banana is a double platform?  How is it different than the 140 altadamas?


----------



## rdgldy

*natassha, miss q*, gorgeous new additions


----------



## archygirl

adeana said:


> *Archy* what another incredible find!!  I can't believe you find CLs to start with, and then in your size too!!!
> 
> *Carlinha* so lovely.  The pink is a good color for you!
> 
> *MissQ* beautiful additions!  Love the blue acid python...
> 
> *Natassha* both are amazing!  The banana is a double platform?  How is it different than the 140 altadamas?



Thanks, *adeana*. In this case, the shop actually called me the day before and told me they were there and did not put them out on the floor until I got there and tried them on. Once on my feet, I was not letting them go--and for the price too ($250).


----------



## Bagspy

Such gorgeous additions from all the ladies here. 
Love the blue acid python decolletes from *Miss Q*.

The red patent pigalles looks stunning on you, *natassha*. 

Such a gorgeous pink, the color is amazing on *Carlinha*. 

*Archygirl*, what a great find, I'm jealous that you found one in your size and with that price! 

As for me, just arrived today. My first Pink shoes, 
The Pink Python 100 decolletes;


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous *Bagspy!* I've been thinking about them and it's really nice to see them modelled.


----------



## rdgldy

*bagspy*, they're beautiful!


----------



## brintee

Niiicce* bagspy*!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*archy* - i say this EVERY time you post something but GOSH i need to come up to those shops!!  fab find!


----------



## japskivt

carlinha said:


> thanks *brintee, xsouzie, lilmissb, mal & archygirl*!
> 
> *brintee* - yes there is teeny platform on the claudias, just like in the madame claude and lady claude.... the claudia is basically like the madame claude with an ankle strap... it is surprisingly comfy and easy to walk in.



They look so amazing on you! I can't wear them, they are way too narrow. I got the Madame Claude on sale at Barneys last year and had to take them back, my feet were not made for them.


*Archy*... amazing find! I am crazy jealous - j/k!

*Bagspy*.... that pink looks great on you!


----------



## Alice1979

*Bagspy*, the pink decolletes are so pretty on you. Congrats.


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats *bagspy*!  those are so pretty!


----------



## lilflobowl

*bagspy*, that looks really pretty & you wear them well!


----------



## lovekoobabags

These are some things I aquired through last years OMG-able Saks sale. Glad I experienced that madness once in my life. I returned the 3 button booties - wish I didn't but I spent too much and knew I wouldn't get much use out of them 

enjoy


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *bagspy*!

Holy haul *lovekoobabags!*


----------



## japskivt

*Lovekooba*... holy haul! You really lucked out!


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> thanks *brintee, xsouzie, lilmissb, mal & archygirl*!
> 
> *brintee* - yes there is teeny platform on the claudias, just like in the madame claude and lady claude.... the claudia is basically like the madame claude with an ankle strap... it is surprisingly comfy and easy to walk in.


 
I have rather wide feet.  Do you think the front would yield?


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *lovekooba* what a haul! Nice collection.


----------



## natassha68

Adeana -Thank you , Yes, they are a double platform, I think the heel is straighter and thinner on the banana then the altadama 

RDGLady & Bagspy you ladies are Fabulous, Thank you


----------



## brintee

*lovekooba*, holy moly woman! You have got some gorgeous shoes there!


----------



## natassha68

Wow *Lovekooba* !!, that's one heck of a haul !!!.. enjoy


----------



## natassha68

Gorgeous !!!!!





Bagspy said:


> Such gorgeous additions from all the ladies here.
> Love the blue acid python decolletes from *Miss Q*.
> 
> The red patent pigalles looks stunning on you, *natassha*.
> 
> Such a gorgeous pink, the color is amazing on *Carlinha*.
> 
> *Archygirl*, what a great find, I'm jealous that you found one in your size and with that price!
> 
> As for me, just arrived today. My first Pink shoes,
> The Pink Python 100 decolletes;


----------



## carlinha

thank you* dukeprincess, adeana, bagspy & japskivt*

*bagspy* - that color pink is stunning on you!

*japskivt* - so sorry you can't make the claudia work!  but you can make the fetichas work while i can't!  so don't feel so bad.

*lovekoobabags* - what an amazing haul!!!

*lolitablue* - i'm not sure, depends how wide your feet are?  have you tried them on in person?  i would suggest doing so as i can see how this style would not work for everybody...


----------



## Bagspy

*lilmissb, rdgldy, brintee, japskivt, Alice1979, sumnboutme, lilflobowl, Dukeprincess, natassha68, carlinha* thanks! You ladies are the best!!!


*lovekoobabags* : Amazing collection!!


----------



## lolitablue

carlinha said:


> thank you* dukeprincess, adeana, bagspy & japskivt*
> 
> *bagspy* - that color pink is stunning on you!
> 
> *japskivt* - so sorry you can't make the claudia work! but you can make the fetichas work while i can't! so don't feel so bad.
> 
> *lovekoobabags* - what an amazing haul!!!
> 
> *lolitablue* - i'm not sure, depends how wide your feet are? have you tried them on in person? i would suggest doing so as i can see how this style would not work for everybody...


 
Thank you!! I am afraid that they may be like the Jolie Noeud Dorcets for me.  Unfortunately, my local NM does not carry them so I could not try them on IRL.  Oh well, thank you!! Yours are precious!!


----------



## adeana

Lovely *bagspy*!
*lovekoobabags* good heavens!  Did you buy those all at the Saks sale?


----------



## UFC

lovekoobabags said:


> These are some things I aquired through last years OMG-able Saks sale. Glad I experienced that madness once in my life. I returned the 3 button booties - wish I didn't but I spent too much and knew I wouldn't get much use out of them
> 
> enjoy


 
Lovekoobabags: congratulations on your Saks CL haul! Wow what an amazing CL family!


----------



## karwood

*savvy,* what a fabulous haul!! I love your MM and Roumands!
*archy,*You are definitely been hitting the jackpot lately! Truly all your CLs are amazing finds!
*rdgldy,* love the color of your suede wallis! They will perfect for the fall and winter.
*ringing_phone,* love your new additions. The Marron Glace is a very lovely color!
*mal,* your boots are_ muuuyyyy caliente_!!!
*lynn,* your clutch is spectacular!!! Love the color!
*alice,* we are Maggie twins!! I am a huuuge fan of the Maggies. I am so tempted to buy the lilac/navy combo.I also love your Biancas and fuxia VN!
*phiphi* Your decolts are fabulous!
*carlinha,* Absolutely gorgeous! Your Barbie Pink claudias look amazing on you!
*nat, * OMG!!!! I looove your Bananas! They are thousand times more fabulous IRL! I might need to score a pair myself! Your Red Patent Pigalles are amazing as well!
*Miss_Q* love your new additions. The color of  Blue Acid decolletes is amazing!
*Bagspy,* your pink pythons are sss-tunnning!
*lovekoobabags,* FABULOUS haul!!! Congrats!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Finally got around to take pictures of my small, but much loved collection  . As you see, I am a platform-kind-of-girl! Now I only need......well a lot more.....to complete the family!


----------



## icecreamom

Beautiful *Pamfitterknas* I love all the different colors!


----------



## brintee

Pamfitterknas said:


> Finally got around to take pictures of my small, but much loved collection  . As you see, I am a platform-kind-of-girl! Now I only need......well a lot more.....to complete the family!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Well, I go for the "color me happy"-strategy, when it comes to shoes (combined with more classic clothes)!!


----------



## Nico3327

Wow* pam*, what a great collection!   Turquoise satin VP......


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Yes, those are my all-time favourites too.... Spotted them in the Paris Boutique window, but kept on walking, as I didnt really have the $$$ for them.... But after 3 days in Paris without shopping, because I couldnt get my mind of them, I went back to the shop and bought them. And we are still madly in love!


----------



## moshi_moshi

pam - i LOVEEEE the tuquoise satin!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *Pam!* What a great collection, love the variation in it!!!


----------



## adeana

Nice collection *Pam*!


----------



## carlinha

*pam* i love your collection!!!  love the colors!


----------



## Alice1979

Thank you *karwood*. Yay Maggie twins!!

*Pam*, what a gorgeous collection. Love every single pair.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Pam*, what a lovely CL family you have!    i adore the Fuxia Satin LGs and Turquoise Satin VPs!


----------



## Bagspy

Pam! Love, love your collection! I love the colors especially your satin turquoise VPs and Fuschia Lady Gres


----------



## starr_shenell

Lovely collection Pam!!!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Thank you girls!!


----------



## japskivt

*Pam*, great collection! I love all of the COLOR!


----------



## Shainerocks

Pam, you have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

Pam, Loving every shoe. Great picks!


----------



## Eks Wintour

absolutely love the catenita trashes, after i find my dillians (41 in python, nude or orange if you can help) I'm on the hunt for those.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Eks Wintour said:


> absolutely love the catenita trashes, after i find my dillians (41 in python, nude or orange if you can help) I'm on the hunt for those.


 
i think they have dillians at the nm in kop still.. the nude ones... i would give them a call


----------



## japskivt

Saks in NYC has the nude and red (orange) Dillian as well.


----------



## dreachick2384

Great stuff Pam! HTF pretties!


----------



## Bagspy

Arrived yesterday and today: Joli Noeud 100 satin bow slides and Scissor Girl 120 suede grey, (sorry no pedis) :


----------



## Alice1979

*Bagspy*, gorgeous new additions. They both look stunning on you. Congrats.


----------



## Bagspy

Thanks *Alice.*


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *bagspy* you are on a roll! Great additions


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats *Bagspy*!    the Joli line is one of my favorite styles!


----------



## japskivt

*Bagspy*, awesome additions! They look great on you.


----------



## mal

*bagspy*, you _are_ on a roll- awesome! I _Love_!


----------



## adeana

Lovely *Bagspy*, both look great on you, I especially like the scissor girls!


----------



## natassha68

Wow, *Bagspy*, those scissor girls are soooo gorgeous, I've never seen that color, I'm jealous   congrats!


----------



## carlinha

*bagspy* - great purchases!


----------



## brintee

Love the JNs! They are so hot!


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous *bagspy*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Pamfitterknas said:


> Finally got around to take pictures of my small, but much loved collection  . As you see, I am a platform-kind-of-girl! Now I only need......well a lot more.....to complete the family!


 
I can see why they are much loved, every pair is beautiful!  The Pharaones are simply TDF and the teal satin VP is gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Got these beautiful coxinelles for a bargain!!  
Half a size too big as you can see but a couple of foot petals and it's all good!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lilmiss,* they look beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *lilmiss*! Fabulous bargain!!!


----------



## mal

*Pam*, very nice collection! Those teal VPs are very striking!!
*lilmiss*, LOVE the Coxinelle and they are so pretty on you congrats on a good deal


----------



## brintee

Love the coxinelles on you *lilmiss*! Congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

*lilmissb*, gorgeous coxinelles. They look amazing on you. Congrats.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilmiss*, they're beautiful!!  congrats on a great deal!


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats *lilmissb*!  They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*lilmiss *- they look great!!  congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rdgldy*, *savvys*, *mal*, *brintee*, *Alice*, *kuromi*, *jance* & *moshi!!!* 

I like it how you can see my VG's through the arch of my shoes!!! LOL!


----------



## japskivt

Gorgeous *LilMiss*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *jap!*


----------



## _Danielle_

*congrat's lil I  it !!*


----------



## lilmissb

^Awww thanks *Dani!*


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *lilmissb*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *surly!*


----------



## Shainerocks

*Lilmissb*, they are gorgeous!


----------



## evanescent

*bagspy*, great purchases! the scissor girls look great on you.

*pamfitterknas*, you have a beautiful collection! im a platform kinda girl too!

*lilmiss*, they look fantastic on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Shaine* & *eva!*


----------



## rilokiley

Congrats, *lilmissb*!  They look great on you.


----------



## Eks Wintour

japskivt said:


> My addition:



OMG... I am in desperate pursuit of the Dillians in red, nude or roccia... If you have any tips please share, or if you have any tips about the fit please share as well. They are simply TDF!


----------



## Eks Wintour

moshi_moshi said:


> i think they have dillians at the nm in kop still.. the nude ones... i would give them a call



Thanks so much, I'm calling ASAP... I'm a newbie here so what's kop?


----------



## rdgldy

king of prussia


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rilo!*


----------



## japskivt

Saks in NYC has them in red and nude!


----------



## sumnboutme

Barneys BH has them in red, nude, and choc brown..


----------



## karwood

*Pam,* a very fabulous and diverse collection!
*bagspy,*love your new additions. They look very lovely on you!
*lilmissb,* T-straps are my weakness!!! I totally love your Coxinelle!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *karwood!* I know, t-straps are so cute and retro chic!!


----------



## adeana

Beautiful *lilmissb*!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *adeana!*


----------



## JRed

I got these last week.  Black studded VP.


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous *JRed!*


----------



## evanescent

they are gorgeous *jred*!! some new additions for me 

*bianca in black metal patent:*











*lady claude in marron glace:*











*yoyo 100 in nude patent:*











LOVE them all and the best thing? they all fit!


----------



## lilmissb

O M G ! ! ! They are fabulous *eva!!!*   I love the marron LC soooo much! Are they comfy to walk around in? Have you even taken them for a spin yet or did you just get them today?


----------



## evanescent

Thanks lilmiss! I just got both the LCs and yoyos today and haven't worn them out yet. The LCs are pretty comfy for the height. I REALLY love the colour! It doesn't show up very well in my pics I think, it's like a pale bronze colour with the most subtle shine. Love it!


----------



## Nieners

*Eva*, I need me some marron glace!! Loving all the new additions. Same goes for *Jred*


----------



## lilmissb

*eva *I've seen the marron decolletes in DJ's and they stole my heart!


----------



## mal

*jred*, lovin the VPs!
*eva*, great additions... another one falls to the spell of the Bianca  love the LCs and YoYo as well...


----------



## shoesforme

OMG!  They are GORGEOUS!  



JRed said:


> I got these last week.  Black studded VP.


----------



## brintee

GORGEOUS *Jred & Evanescent*! I Need the studded VPS adn some Marron so badly!


----------



## lilflobowl

congrats *evanescent*! You got them all really quickly! I thought you only just placed your order earlier in the week


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - the coxinelle's are awesome!

*jred* - LOVE the studded VPs.  i want!

*evanescent* - what amazing purchases!


----------



## LavenderIce

love the studded VPs jred!

evanescent:  wow!  All three pairs are fab!!!  Each are a must have style and color!  Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the VPs *Jred!*

I love all of your new additions *evanescent!* Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

*JRed*, gorgeous studded VPs. Love them.

*evanescent*, what an incredible haul. They all look amazing on you.

Congrats to both of you on the fabulous new additions.


----------



## phiphi

*jred & evanescent* - they're all gorgeous. loving the marron glace. sooo pretty!


----------



## JRed

Thank you *lilmissb*, *evanescent*, *Neiners*, *mal*, *shoesforme*, *brintee*, *carlinha*, *LavenderIce*, *Dukeprincess*, *Alice1979* and *phiphi*!!

Your new additions are gorgeous, *evanescent*!  My favourite would have to be the marron glace.


----------



## evanescent

Thanks nieners, mal, brintee, lilflo (I did!!! I purchased them on tuesday and they got here by Friday! Very impressed, especially when the ETA is Monday!), carlinha, lav, duke, Alice, phiphi, jred! 

lilmiss, so have you decided on which style to get for the marron glacé?


----------



## lilmissb

^Not yet but I'll get there if I don't get distracted by coral....


----------



## Nieners

^^ Or a bag! Haha kiddin' *lilmissb*  
What styles come in marron glace?


----------



## adeana

*JRed* Yay we are shoe twins!!! Love them so much, the classy/edgy combo is tdf.

*Eva* OMG! All three are beautiful and the nude are a perfect color on you.  I am insane for the maron glace LCs -- where did you find them?


----------



## JRed

Thanks heaps, *adeana*!


----------



## evanescent

thanks *adeana*! i got the marron LCs from CL st honore. 

*nieners*, i think the marron glace comes in decollettes, ron ron, altadama 100.. i think thats all that i know of..


----------



## Alice1979

^and Bianca!


----------



## carlinha

love marron glace!  especially in bianca!

here are my gorgeous new babies (sorry repeat!!)
ardoise python nabuck alta dama


----------



## Shainerocks

^  I  them!


----------



## Alice1979

Love them too *carlinha*. I love the contrast between grey python and the red soles, absolutely stunning.


----------



## JRed

OMG *carlinha*, they are to die for!!!!

I was seriously contemplating this as my next pair and I think you have pushed me over the edge!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha* you're killing me with those! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## japskivt

Gres Pump. Need to get smaller size. Recommend FULL size down. Like them, not sure if I $800+ like them.

Please pardon my appearance - wax and pedi are on Wednesday.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks for the lovely pic *Jap*!  I love them, but like you, i don't know if I have $800+ love for them.  I have a crazy question for you, are they black or grape?  TIA


----------



## phiphi

*carlinha * they're beautiful. 

*jap* they're really lovely.. but if you're not sure you like them, maybe wait til there is something that knocks your socks off? will these make it to the sales?


----------



## japskivt

Thanks Jance and Phi.

Jance, they are black.

I am still mulling over this. I just love the Lady Gres and these don't make my heart flutter the same way.


----------



## Nico3327

I'm with you, *jap*.  They are lovely, but I much prefer this style with a platform and higher heel.


----------



## brintee

^ita.


----------



## Alice1979

*jap*, thank you for sharing the pics of the Gres pumps. I think they're lovely, but like you, I prefer LG.


----------



## Miss_Q

*Jap*- We are show twins once again  I received my package Saturday afternoon. I could have went down a half a size but I think it would be way too tight in the toe box. I have a little gap in the back but I put in Heavenly Heels and they fit perfectly now. 

I LOVE Lady Gres but I feel with the Gres I will get to wear them more.


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, I die.  *Carlinha* those shoes are AMAZING! 

*Jap:* I think they are cute, but if you are unsure, take them back and get something you love more.  Candy pumps, maybe???


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Jap, I like them but I don't like the price point!  I think I like the LGs better.


----------



## lilmissb

I love them *jap!* But not sure about them in black TBH. I would prefer them in satin in a brighter colour.


----------



## icecreamom

My second pair!  
I have to thank my mom for finding these at NM Last Call in Orlando.. I always complain about their Shoe Selection, it is always so sad!, but she made me believe in my store again !!!


----------



## Alice1979

*icecreamom*, gorgeous magenta NPs. They look fabulous on you. Congrats.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *icecreamom!*


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carlinha*, already said it before but your AD's are stunning! 

*Jap*, i am totally the same with LG's. I like the green suede, yellow,nude or blue satin but im not sure i like them enough to buy them. They do look great on you! 

Congrats on your 2nd pair *icecreamom*. Very pretty!


----------



## karwood

*jred,* your studded VPs  in one word are *FIERCE!!!!*
*evanscent,* love all your new additions, esp. the Biancas!
*carlinha,* YAAAAAAY!!! You found your Grey Python Alta Damas!!! I am so happy for you! They look gorgeous on you!
*japs,* your Gres are beautiful!!
*icecreamom,* love your CLs! The color is very fabulous!


----------



## fmd914

Ladies,

I have been absent for far too long to individually name every shoe but there have been some great additons!  Fab finds on sales, a few HGs and some great suede and exotics!  Droolworthy!


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous *icecream*! I love magenta!


----------



## lilmissb

Great buy *icreamom!*


----------



## alyssa08

my ron rons came today  they're my first pair of this style and now my favorite! they fit perfectly right out of the box.


----------



## Alice1979

*alyssa*, gorgeous Ron rons. The color is stunning and they look amazing on you. Congrats.


----------



## lilmissb

*alyssa* they're GORGEOUS! I haven't seen that colour on ron rons before.


----------



## alyssa08

thanks alice and lilmiss! 

bluefly says the color is eggplant. there's no color on the box as far as I know.


----------



## carlinha

everyone!

*japs* - i agree with everyone here, i like the gres pumps, but i like the LG better... and even then i'm not sure if i would pay full price for them either.  why don't you return them, think about it for a while and see if they go on sale and buy them then if you still want them.

*icecreamom* - FOR REAL?!??!?!  you got THESE shoes at NM last call?!?!?  I DIE OF ENVY!!!  i want a pair NOW!

*alyssa* - gorgeous shoes, perfect for fall!!!


----------



## adeana

*icecreamom* beautiful!

*alyssa* love Ron Rons, the color is tdf!


----------



## rdgldy

*jap*, I love the gres on you, but prefer the lady gres.  I like the added platform.

*icecream*, those are beautiful.  Gorgeous color!


----------



## rdgldy

*Alyssa,* the ron rons are gorgeous in that shade.


----------



## adeana

*Jap* sorry I missed your pics.  I think they are lovely, but if you aren't feeling them...


----------



## japskivt

They went back ladies. I am contemplating something different.

*Alyssa*, I am loving your Ron Ron's!


----------



## icecreamom

*Dukeprincess, savvysgirl, brintee, adeana, rdgldy*
*lilmissb *(they were such a good deal!), 
*karwood, Alice1979* (I'm in love with the color too!), 
*Carlinha *(start hunting dear! I went to NMLC about 15 times, until I finally found these)


----------



## icecreamom

*Alyssa* they are beautiful I love the color!


----------



## brintee

Love the colour* Alyssa*, so pretty!


----------



## alyssa08

thanks carlinha, adeana, rdgldy, japskivt, icecreammom, and brintee 

icecreammom: wow, that's a great find! you have to be dedicated to find the good stuff


----------



## karwood

*alyssa,* looooove the eggplant color!!! They are perfect for the fall!

I received my newest addition three days ago. I have been a bit lazy, but I will definitely post pics  very soon!


----------



## rdgldy

*karwood*, can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## japskivt

Karwood! I can't wait to see!


----------



## alyssa08

thanks karwood 

I hope it's the mc damas greissimo but it might be too early...


----------



## rdgldy

I was thinking the same.  I think Madison got them in.


----------



## karwood

Nope, it is not the Greissimos, but hopefully I will not have to wait until January to post pics of them.  I know they are available at the boutiques, but I opted to pre-order from NM because of sizing issues. It is much easier to exchange/return with NM/Saks/BG than it is with CL boutiques. Anyways, I do have a new addition to show off. It is obvious I am  a huge fan of the Maggies. I already got a pair in the  black/tobacco suede color combo. After seeing *Leda's* modeling pics of her suede navy and lilac Maggies, I was finally convinced I needed to get these Maggies added to my collection! 

I did think about waiting for the sales, but I know these will sell out VERY quickly. Sadly, I have made the mistake of waiting for something to go on sale and then I lucked out. Well, without much further ado, here they are.........

*Maggie in Navy and Lilac Suede*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh gorgeous *Karwood!*  Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## floridasun8

Wow, *karwood*!  I love the contrast between the navy and lilac...then with the red sole....POP!   Gorgeous!


----------



## Alice1979

*karwood*, love the navy/lilac Maggies. They look gorgeous on you. Congrats.


----------



## ledaatomica

*Karwood* they are gorgeous on you. I think these will sell out very fast too so I definitely think it was smart to get them now. Congratulations! its such a stunning color combination.


----------



## rilokiley

*karwood*- I LOVE them!!


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!! XOXO!* *Duke, Floridasun, Alice, rilo and Leda! *

*Leda,* I definitely learned my lesson after last year's sale! Paying full price right now for my Maggies saves me from all the stress and heartbreak from the sales.


----------



## surlygirl

*karwood *- love! they look amazing on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Karwood*, they're amazing!!!  so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## icecreamom

*Karwood* I die for those! They are so beautiful


----------



## japskivt

*Karwood*.... they are so YOU! I love them on you! Great purchase.


----------



## Shainerocks

I love them, Karwood. The are gorgeous!


----------



## jancedtif

*Karwood* the Maggies look divine on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood*, they look amazing on you!!


----------



## carlinha

*karwood* - i adore the maggies in this color combination!!!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you so much, surly, kuromi, icecreamom, japs, shainer, jancedtif , rdgldy and carlinha!!!  *


----------



## adeana

Love the Maggies *karwood*!  Hard choice, but I think I like the lilac even better than the tobacco.  They are both lovely!


----------



## phiphi

*karwood* they're beautiful on you! congrats!


----------



## natassha68

*Karwood*, you make every pair FABULOUS !!! Love your new Maggies


----------



## brintee

They are soo pretty on you *Karwood*! Every shoe you put on looks fabulous! Congrats on a wonderful pair of shoes!


----------



## Miss_Q

Congrats on another pair of Maggie's *Karwood*. They look amazing on you!


----------



## Ilgin

My two pairs of Loubs







Nappa Nude Pumps






Mamimo 140 Platforms - it was love at first sight


----------



## tivogirl

Ilgin said:


> Nappa Nude Pumps



OMG are those nappa nude simples? I'm still not able to identify some of the "classic" styles, but I NEED some non-patent nude simples in my life!


----------



## hya_been

They're declics.


----------



## galwaygirl007

My ebay purchase - red patent Caracolo $175

I think they are cute and have a 1950's look to them!


----------



## brintee

*llgin*, I love the purple suede, they are so fun! And the Declics are amazing!
Nice steal *galaway*! Those are super cute!


----------



## Ilgin

*Tivogirl:* They are declics, I am not that much interested in simples but they definitely look cute in nude
*Brintee:* Thank you!


----------



## sumnboutme

Ilgin said:


> Mamimo 140 Platforms - it was love at first sight



i  these!  i'm waiting for the gray ones to go on sale


----------



## Ilgin

sumnboutme said:


> i  these! i'm waiting for the gray ones to go on sale


 
Yeees, just get em!I am also in  with this oxford style!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the maggies on you *karwood!* They look spectactular like all your shoes!!!

*llgan* they look great on you.

*galway* I think they're cute!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Brintee - Nice steal galaway! Those are super cute! 

lilmissb - galway I think they're cute! 

Thanks Brintee & lilmiss !


----------



## mal

they look fantastic, *karwood*. They "reek" of CL, just so unique and really original. Gorgeous


----------



## tivogirl

*hya_been & llgin:* Thank you! I'm still learning how to tell the difference between Simples, Declics and Ron Rons


----------



## adeana

Both pair are lovely, I really like the purple suede *llgin*!

Very nice and great price *Galway*


----------



## rilokiley

Lunch and shopping with some lovely TPFers! 

*CindyYZ*- black patent Pigalle 70
*adeana*- brown kid Super Bourge... an amazing steal from theOutnet- I'm so jealous!
*rilokiley*- black patent Decollete


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute shot! Looking good ladies!


----------



## carlinha

*ilgin* - great shoes!!!

*galwaygirl* - love that color!

*rilo & gals* - great group shot!  i'm jealous!


----------



## lilmissb

Great group shot *rilo!*


----------



## sumnboutme

cute shot *rilo*!


----------



## savvysgirl

Great shot *rilo*! Love it.


----------



## Shainerocks

Love the shot, Rilo.


----------



## Nieners

Nice shot *Rilo*! 
How much were the boots *Adeana*?


----------



## brintee

So cute* rilo*!


----------



## Alice1979

*Ilgin*, gorgeous new additions. Love them both.

*galwaygirl*, the red caracolos are stunning on you.

*rilo*, you three look fabulous in your CLs.


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks *Dukeprincess*, *carlinha*, *lilmissb*, *sumnboutme*, *savvy*, *Shainerocks*, *Nieners*, *brintee*, and *Alice*!


----------



## galwaygirl007

Alice1979 said:


> *galwaygirl*, the red caracolos are stunning on you.



thanks alice!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you so MUCH!!! adeana, phiphi, natassha, brintee, Miss_Q, mal and lilmissb!!!  *

*Ilgin,* great pairs! Congrats!
*galway,* very lovely
*rilo,* great group shot!


----------



## P.Y.T.

karwood said:


> Nope, it is not the Greissimos, but hopefully I will not have to wait until January to post pics of them.  I know they are available at the boutiques, but I opted to pre-order from NM because of sizing issues. It is much easier to exchange/return with NM/Saks/BG than it is with CL boutiques. Anyways, I do have a new addition to show off. It is obvious I am  a huge fan of the Maggies. I already got a pair in the  black/tobacco suede color combo. After seeing *Leda's* modeling pics of her suede navy and lilac Maggies, I was finally convinced I needed to get these Maggies added to my collection!
> 
> I did think about waiting for the sales, but I know these will sell out VERY quickly. Sadly, I have made the mistake of waiting for something to go on sale and then I lucked out. Well, without much further ado, here they are.........
> 
> *Maggie in Navy and Lilac Suede*


 
FAINTS!!!!!!!!!!!! This shoe is on my x-mas list....But for now I will livevicariously through you. lol...


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! presenting the newest member of the phiphi family..  thanks to *rilo, duke, moshi, brintee, lilmiss & hya* who helped me figure out if this was my nude or not! (hey, it takes a village!!)


----------



## brintee

Yayyyyyy!! I love them, but you know that already! hehe


----------



## Alice1979

*phiphi*, love the nude on you. They are gorgeous.


----------



## jancedtif

phiphi said:


> hi ladies! presenting the newest member of the phiphi family.. thanks to *rilo, duke, moshi, brintee, lilmiss & hya* who helped me figure out if this was my nude or not! (hey, it takes a village!!)


 
Yay *Phi* they are gorgeous!  And they are such nice compliment to your skin tone!


----------



## japskivt

*Phi*, they look amazing on you. Love them!


----------



## phiphi

*brintee, alice, jance & jap*! trying to figure out what to wear them with as we go deeper into fall...


----------



## brintee

^^everything *p*!


----------



## wiwi

Love it !


----------



## rilokiley

Thanks, *karwood*!


*phiphi*- the nude looks perfect on you... congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

*phiphi* they look awesome on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## phiphi

thanks *lilmiss, rilo & wiwi*!


----------



## KoutureKitty

Hey ladies! Here are my newest additions:

Leopard Pigalle 120


----------



## carlinha

*kouturekitty*, those are DIVINE on you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Phiphi* I adore the nudes on you!  I am a HUGE fan of the Simple pump too.  To me it is elegant!  

 FABULOUS Pigalles *KoutureKitty!* They look amazing on you!


----------



## KoutureKitty

and

Joli Noeud Dorcet


----------



## KoutureKitty

Thanks *Duke *and *Carlinha*! I love them


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooh I love the Jolies too!  I am so glad they fit, since I know you were worried!


----------



## KoutureKitty

^^ They are smaller then I usually wear but I think they fit ok. No toe overhang and they don't feel too tight. There is a little overhang on the side which is usual with me for d'orsays but I love that they don't slip at all! Usually with my narrow heels I would have a problem.


----------



## lilmissb

They look fabulous on you *KK!*


----------



## Jennifer900

carlinha said:


> love marron glace! especially in bianca!
> 
> here are my gorgeous new babies (sorry repeat!!)
> ardoise python nabuck alta dama


 

Wow.. I love this shoes!


----------



## wiwi

Oh My God the Pigalle Leopard are divine!


----------



## rdgldy

KK-both are TDF!!!


----------



## japskivt

*Kouture*.... they both look great on you!


----------



## brintee

*KK*, the new additions are FABULOUS!!


----------



## Cerina

Kouture Kitty - Both pairs are gorgeous, congrats!!

I've just went back almost 200 pages and I was drooling all the time
Soooo much to catch up on, and so many stunning new loubies - I'm speachless!
(I guess I have to add a 100 pairs or so to my wishlist...)


----------



## jancedtif

Love your new additions *KoutureKitty*!


----------



## Alice1979

*KoutureKitty*, both of your new additions are gorgeous and they look amazing on you. Congrats.


----------



## adeana

Beautiful *KoutureKitty*!


----------



## karwood

*P.Y.T.,* thank you so much!

*phiphi,* Congrats on your newest member in your CL family! Love the color!

*KK,* your Leopard Pigalles are purrrr-fect! And Jolis are very lovely!


----------



## azal

::emi:: said:


> I just got my Nude Simples the other day!! Such a pretty colour! not to mention photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in natural light...




WOW. beautiful color. love it


----------



## kuromi-chan

i'm a little behind in posting my recent purchases...:shame:

*Black Patent Pigalles 120 *(from BG signing  )


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Multicolor (Fine) Glitter NPs*


----------



## kuromi-chan

these, i have been in love with since *Raffaluv*'s avatar.  

big thanks to *moshi*  () for posting the heads up, may i present...

 *Black Suede / Gold Studs DON JONS*!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*kuromi*, both pairs are gorgeous and they look stunning on you  Congrats.

Love the boots too. They're fabulous.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you sweet *Alice*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG love all of your new additions *Kuromi!*


----------



## adeana

Stunning *Kuromi*!  I love them all but the pigalles are really spectacular on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*Kuromi*, what beautiful new shoes, but those boots-I have been dying for them since I saw Raffaluv wear them!! They look amazing on you!


----------



## rilokiley

oh my gosh, *kuromi*, I love all three!!!   They look amazing on you.  How did you size for the Pigalle 120?  36?


----------



## carlinha

*kuromi*   i  all 3, but those DON JONS!!!  OMG... i think i need a pair now... where did you find them, how much, and what is the sizing... is it a pain to get on and off????  sorry for the 10 million questions


----------



## PANda_USC

*Kuromi*, those don jons look so fierce on you!! And may I ask how tall you are? I've been curious about OTK boots but I'm still unsure if they'd look okay on me since I'm shortttt


----------



## immashoesaddict

kuromi-chan said:


> these, i have been in love with since *Raffaluv*'s avatar.
> 
> big thanks to *moshi* () for posting the heads up, may i present...
> *Black Suede / Gold Studs DON JONS*!!!


 

holy mother of.....................  omg *K* loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee all your new babies    , i think me need to get some of those don jons


----------



## sumnboutme

great new additions *kuromi*!!!   the don jons!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Kuromi*, I really  your new additions!!! I'm in love with your Black Suede / Gold Studs DON JONS!!
Your SA did a great job getting your shoes signed. They look great!
I also love your new glitter NP's. They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *kuromi!* They all look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Duke, adeana, rdgldy, rilo, carlinha, PANda, imma, sumn, Shaine, and lilmiss*!!    you ladies are all so wonderful!

*rdgldy*, i know!  i saw it in your signature!  i hope you find a pair soon!  they really are soooo awesome and bad*ss!  

*rilo*, yes i did go down to a 36, but i think i could've went down all the way to 35.5?!  oh well, nothing a little foot pad can't fix!  

*carlinha*!  oh yes, i know you would ROCK the Don Jons!  hehe...let's see, i got them from Outnet (UK site) thanks to dear *moshi* for posting it!  with the conversion and stuffs, i ended up paying ~$870-ish?  not bad considering they retailed for over $2K!  these are a full size up for me, but they fit perfectly!  they're a bit tight to get on over the ankle part.  they are fully lined in leather - something i didn't think about when i first tried them on, with bare legs!  i was almost in tears trying to get them off!    so i quickly learned i can only wear them with leggings/tights/jeans + socks!!  then it's no problem getting on and off!

hi *PANda*!  i'm just shy of 5'5".  i'm sure you'd look fine!  go out and get yourself a pair!   

*imma*aaa!!  be my boot twin pleeaase!  

*Shaine*, for the signed Pigalles, i know!  i was pleasantly surprised when i opened the box!  oh how i wish i could've been there in person!    i'm like you, still on the hunt for the "original" MC Glitter NPs!  but these fine glitter ones will do for now!


----------



## immashoesaddict

lol i would love to!! where on earth did you find them though?


----------



## kuromi-chan

immashoesaddict said:


> lol i would love to!! where on earth did you find them though?



from UK Outnet!  i will keep checking for you!    they only had this one size, but maybe they will uncover another!


----------



## immashoesaddict

i think ill need 39 - 39.5 for them ...


----------



## Raffaluv

OMG KUROMI!!!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!!!  Congrats on 3 stunners!!!  The signed pigalles are TDF!!! The glitters are beautiful & look sooo good on you!! OMG the don jons, the gold is just sooo chic!!! Just sooo cool!!! LOVE THEM!!! I'm sooo happy you found them!!! Moshi is the best, they were meant for you!!  LOVE the gold studs & cannot wait to see more pics!!! They look AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## sara999

yayy!! the donjons are incredible!


----------



## brintee

Gahhhh I love the Don Jons! Such a fab haul *Kumori*! The piggies are so sexy, congrats on having them signed and the NPs are gorg!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Raffa, sara,* and *brintee*!  

*Raffa*, i'm sooo happy to finally be your DJ twin!    when i showed them online to BF to see what he thought, he immediately said "NO.  They're too much!" (as in a whole lotta shoe!)  so i walked away for a bit.  but i've loved them so much since seeing yours, and they rarely come around!  luckily they were still available, so i snagged 'em!  one of the best decisions i've ever made!  

*sara*, you're probably the one who started my DJ obsession, cause i knew you helped *Raffa* find hers!  so thank _you_!  

*brintee*, thanks girl!!!  i need to practice walking in them Piggies!


----------



## liyaavuitton1

Jennifer900 said:


> Wow.. I love this shoes!



wow i love them too!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

kuromi-chan said:


> these, i have been in love with since *Raffaluv*'s avatar.
> 
> big thanks to *moshi*  () for posting the heads up, may i present...
> 
> *Black Suede / Gold Studs DON JONS*!!!



congrats on all your lovely shoes!!  so glad a tpfer was able to score those don jons.. i  them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

moshi_moshi said:


> congrats on all your lovely shoes!!  so glad a tpfer was able to score those don jons.. i  them!



_thank you_ dear *moshi*, for posting them!!


----------



## c0reyann

My pride and joys


----------



## jancedtif

^OMG that a great pic and great shoes!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree with *Jan* that photo is amazing *c0reyann!*


----------



## wiwi

Lovely picture!

And shoes !


----------



## brintee

Wow, what a gorgeous pic and the shoes are TDF!


----------



## c0reyann

I'm a photographer so I was playing with my favorite subject - my Loubs!!!  I waited and waited and waited for those.  I got a GREAT deal on them.


----------



## shockboogie

c0reyann said:


> My pride and joys



Such elegant photos!!! Love it!


----------



## jancedtif

So I haven't posted all my purchases even though I have discussed them.

I got my 70mm skin (skin's the color) Matatales from Nordstrom's last May.  It's been love ever since.  I wore these just about everyday last summer.  I swear this color changes from bronze to silver-ish to faint peach or pink color depending on what I wear. 

Next I got my 120mm leopard print Open Clics last June from Hirshleiger's.  I ordered a 40 thinking I was ahead of the game.  WRONG!  They were so tight and they were hell to break in.  But I managed to finally do it.


----------



## jancedtif

Finally I just got my 140mm metal patent oxblood Biancas from Hirshleifer's last Wednesday.  When I first saw the stock photo of them I thought I didn't like this shoe, but when I tried them on in the rouge color I found I really did like this shoe.  However, it wasn't until *Carlinha* posted the Biancas patent colors, that my heart swooned over the oxblood color.  So you could imagine my surprise when last Monday that I found out they were on sale and in my favorite color.  The 40 is 1/4 size too big on my left foot and 1/2 size too big on my right, but padding has helped.  Ladies, photos don't do the oxblood color any justice.  One moment I see black, then purble, then red.  It just depends on the lighting.  BTW the last photo is from Hirshleifer's

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Alice1979

*c0reyann*, beautiful photos and beautiful shoes 

*jance*, all are gorgeous. Love the leopard open clics, the color on the matatales is stunning, and the oxblood biancas are TDF. Congrats.


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Alice*!  Btw it was your post (Nordstorm's sale) where I first saw the Matatales.


----------



## carlinha

*coreyann* - fantastic photos!!!

*jance* - LOVE your new purchases, but of course the biancas the best!  i am so glad you were able to get the oxblood ones on sale!!!  modelling pics please!


----------



## jancedtif

carlinha said:


> *coreyann* - fantastic photos!!!
> 
> *jance* - LOVE your new purchases, but of course the biancas the best! i am so glad you were able to get the oxblood ones on sale!!! modelling pics please!


 
Thank you *Carlinha*! I will post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## adeana

Love your photos and your shoes *Coreyann*!

*Jan*!! You have been holding out!!!  Love the open clics! Would really like to see modeling pics too.  The biancas are stunning!!   I know what you mean, it is hard to capture the depth of the oxblood color in photos.  Congrats on all your beautiful new additions!


----------



## rdgldy

*jan*, all your shoes are lovely!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you so much *rdgldy*!  Have you found anything to replace your Maggies?

Thank you so much*Adeana*! Oxblood is truly a gorgeous color!  I may have to end up getting the oxblood Piafs.  Did you know there is an oxblood New Simple?  Iwill try to post some modeling pics tomorrow.


----------



## rdgldy

Taking a breather for now-maybe something from spring instead???


----------



## brintee

Yayy! I love them all *jance*! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jancedtif

*Rdgldy* I'll be taking a break soon too!

Thank *Brin*!


----------



## Cerina

Love them all jance! The oxblood color is TDF, and those Matatales must be the perfect comfy summer shoe Thanks for posting pics


----------



## savvysgirl

*K*, GORGEOUS new purchases! Those Don Jons look perfect on you. *Aeross* and i were wondering if a tPFer snagged those babies when they appeared! 

*c0reyann*, great pics!

*Jance*, i'm super jealous of the leopard OC's. I LOVE them. Congrats on your other purchases.


----------



## rdgldy

jancedtif said:


> *Rdgldy* I'll be taking a break soon too!
> 
> Thank *Brin*!



soon????


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Jan!*

The NS does come in Oxblood.


----------



## jancedtif

*Cerina* thank you!

*Savvy* thank you for your kind words.  I super jealous of most of your collection!

*Rdgldy* yes ma'am!  I'm going to try for 1 more pair, then I'll try to take a break until Feb.

Thank you *Duke*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *savvys*!  yep, it was me!


----------



## karwood

*kuromi,* love your three new additions and they look amazing on you!!!Congrats!
*c0reyann*, congrats on your pride and joy! ITA, great pics!
*jance,* all gorgeous!!! I especially love the Biancas!


----------



## Vogue7

kuromi-chan said:


> these, i have been in love with since *raffaluv*'s avatar.
> 
> Big thanks to *moshi*  () for posting the heads up, may i present...
> 
> *black suede / gold studs don jons*!!!



amaaaaaaaaazing!!!
Wowowowoowowowow!! I would kiiillllll, meaning stab & shoot, just to get these!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *karwood* and *Vogue7*!


----------



## lilmissb

Great photos *c0reyann!* That's why I want a dslr!!

*jance* wow! Congrats on some beautiful pairs!!!


----------



## jancedtif

*kuromi* love your additions!  I had the pleasure to see the Don Jons irl on the lovely *Raffaluv*!

Thank you *Karwood* and *lilmissb*!  I love the Biancas too!


----------



## Baggaholic

I picked up a nice pair of Spectator heels today for a really neat price at Hirshleifer's sale!


Someone needs to pick up those Python Wedges so I don't!


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchase *Bagg!* You are on a roll birthday twin!!!!


----------



## Vogue7

kuromi-chan said:


> thank you *karwood* and *Vogue7*!



anytime xx


----------



## jancedtif

Baggaholic said:


> I picked up a nice pair of Spectator heels today for a really neat price at Hirshleifer's sale!
> 
> 
> Someone needs to pick up those Python Wedges so I don't!


 
I love them *Baggs*!  How did they size for you?


----------



## phiphi

*bagg* they are gorgeous! so many pretty additions lately!


----------



## Cerina

Those are stunning *bagg*! You wear them so well, congrats on another beautiful pair!


----------



## moshi_moshi

cute shoes bags!!  

what python wedges?!


----------



## Alice1979

moshi_moshi said:


> cute shoes bags!!
> 
> what python wedges?!


 
It's the roccia Miss Boxe.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *jance*!    aren't *Raffa*'s amazing?!!  

*Bagg*, congrats on your new pair!


----------



## archygirl

Even though I had decided I was on a ban, and did not need any more black CLs, while in Phoenix I found these beautiful shoes and just HAD to have them. Good thing I returned Ron Rons, love these more! Say hello to my new acquisition...


----------



## Baggaholic

jancedtif said:


> I love them *Baggs*!  How did they size for you?



I took a 37. My usual CL size. They are very comfortable.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *Baggs*!  *Archy *I love your Wallis!


----------



## Baggaholic

moshi_moshi said:


> cute shoes bags!!
> 
> what python wedges?!



Miss Boxe Roccia. Please get them because I can't stop thinking of them and at the price they are going for they are so attainable!


----------



## Baggaholic

*phiphi, Cerina, moshi_moshi, kuromi-chan*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous new shoes *baggs!*  I can't wait to see a full outfit shot with these lovelies!


----------



## brintee

Wow, I love them *Bags*! The purple is so pretty!

*Archy*, the Wallis a totally worth breaking a ban for! Congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on the Wallis' *archy*!


----------



## sara999

stunning bagg!!! i tried them on but they were too wobbly for me


----------



## Baggaholic

sara999 said:


> stunning bagg!!! i tried them on but they were too wobbly for me



Thank you! 


Wobbly how? They're not wobbly on me. Maybe you needed a smaller size. They are a 140mm heel. Very high, but me loves!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Brintee, Duke* THANK YOU!


----------



## jancedtif

I didn't know where to post these modeling shots (I've gotten requests) so I'm going to post them here.

Oxblood Biancas and leopard patent Open Clics.


----------



## lilmissb

Fabulous buy *archy!*

They look fab on you *jance!!*


----------



## sara999

Baggaholic said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Wobbly how? They're not wobbly on me. Maybe you needed a smaller size. They are a 140mm heel. Very high, but me loves!


wobbly as in...sometimes i found louboutins extremely wobbly because the wohle of the shoe doesn't touch the ground and i can't use my toes against the shoes to increase stability so i struggle. partly because of my ridiculously weak and damaged ankles..but if i can't put my whole foot on the floor i can't walk in them. i need more than just the balls of my feet and my heels (actual heels...not the high heel) to stay upright


----------



## archygirl

Thanks, *jance kuromi, brintee, lilmiss! *Action photos to come....


----------



## flowergirly

kuromi-chan said:


> congrats on the *Wallis*' *archy*!


I _sooo_ love the Wallis!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the wallis, *archy*!!  We are cousins on this great style.


----------



## jancedtif

Thanks *lilmissb*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*jance*, both pairs look great on you!!  i'm loving those Biancas especially!!


----------



## adeana

*Baggs* you are on a roll!!!  Another fine addition!! You look lovely in all your CLs.

*Archy* nice find!  Worth breaking a ban!

*Jan*!! You look gorgeous in both pair!  Love the leopard open clic, I have always liked that style.  The biancas look AMAZING on you!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Kuromi* and *adeana*!  I'm sorry for the crappy pics, but I had to take them myself using a mirror.


----------



## phiphi

*archy*! they are sooo gorgeous!!

*jance* love both pairs. you're totally rocking those!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *phi*!  I can't wait to see your new shoes!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous new additions ladies!


----------



## christa

Hello!  Here's my first pair (won't be the last ) , totally unworn, straight from Paris 







Simple Pump with 85mm heel
These are going to be my everyday shoes, next summer (Finland's winter is not CL friendly) I will not take them off!


----------



## adeana

Lovely *christa*!  Congrats on your first pair and great choice with the simples!  Unfortunately it always starts innocently.  Welcome to the addiction


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your 1st pair *christa*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congratulations *Christa!* I  the Simple pump!  Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## christa

Thanks ladies! 

Yes I had thought this pair through! I tried on the 10mm, but then it hit me, I want to be able to do all my everyday stuff in these, with no exceptions..! The SA said with a cute french accent "if you buy Louboutins, you want to wear them all the time" 
And now I'm already CRAVING for this same style (so comfy, much more comfy than Decollete!) in Nude  I can't help it!!  Nude color in underwear is generally considered to be a turn off, but in CL shoes, absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^*Phiphi* has them in nude and they are gorgeous!!


----------



## adeana

Nude, oxblood, marine, brown, etc...  The love never ends..


----------



## hya_been

Marine


----------



## lilmissb

Great purchase *christa!*

Did I miss marine?


----------



## hya_been

No *Lilmiss* I figured my post would be confusing, but I love *marine* weren't you going to get a pair?


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Gorgeous Christa!  Congrats on your first pair!


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha *lilmiss*, i looked for marine too! 

Great new shoes everyone 

I have a couple to post but will do so when i get round to taking piccies.


----------



## sara999

savs! you've been holding out on me!?!?!


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *hya!* I  marine too. Yeah, want to get the LP's or LC's in marine one day....

*savvs* you got new shoes??? SHOW US!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Love your Simples *Christa!*  Wear them in good health!


----------



## savvysgirl

Haha *sara & limiss*! I havent bought anything exciting i'm afraid. I'll post a couple of pics later on tonight. I did however buy back a pair i sold a while ago which i majorly regretted. Can't wait to have those beauties back on my feet!


----------



## rdgldy

*savvy*, isn't that awful how we do that!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Isnt it just *rdgldy*?!! I regretted selling them as soon as they sold. Best bit is i bought them back for half of what i sold them for. They will NEVER leave my sight again!!


----------



## rdgldy

that is very funny!!


----------



## Cerina

What pair was that, savvy? And congrats on having them back, can't wait to see pics of your new old loubies! And the other pairs as well!

Christa: the simples are great! such a perfect everyday shoe, but still stunning
And it is possible to wear CLs during the scandinavian winter, but make sure you don't walk on snow unless they are soled with vibrams... I looked like Bambi on ice in my bourge zeppa boots last winter 
If you bring your CLs as a second pair of shoes you can always wear them inside. Anyways, congrats on your first (but not last) pair of CLs


----------



## savvysgirl

Two of my 'newer' purchases! I apologise in advance for the bad pics. I took them on my BB! 

I have been wanting a pair of blacks in my collection since i sold my patent Very Prives (too big) These were such a bargain. I cant believe the seller only listed them for £100 BIN and they are brand new. 

*Black nappa Hyper Prive*







I received these last month but havent posted them before now! I had been wanting a pair for agggggggges but didnt want the mini glitter. I am so in love. They are truly stunning IRL. 

*Multi-colour glitter Numero Prive w/gold heel*






And of course, i have my seersucker Pin Ups coming home too which im sooooooo excited about.


----------



## surlygirl

gorgeous, *savvy*!!! an amazing score on the HPs!!! and the MC glitters are so pretty. congratulations on finding them and getting the pinups back!


----------



## jancedtif

Love em' Savvy!


----------



## Cerina

oooooooooh! Congrats savvy
Those HPs was such a steal, and I love the MC glitter NPs! And congrats on getting your pinups back, good for you!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous, *Savvy*, and so glad the pinups are coming home.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Oh Savvy, they are both gorgeous!!  Love, Love the NPs - congrats on such a great find!


----------



## carlinha

*savvy* - love your new purchases, especially the MC glitter NPs!!!  and i am stoked you got the pinups back for half the price!!!  it was meant to be girl!


----------



## heat97

archy i loveee the wallis i wear them all of the time!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

ooh, congrats *savvys*!!  the black HPs are so versatile, and the glitters!!    i want, i want!!


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful purchases *savs!* Fabulous story on getting the pinups back half price!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *surly, jance, cerina, rdgldy, loubienerd, carlinha, K & limiss*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *savvy!*


----------



## immashoesaddict

savvysgirl said:


> Two of my 'newer' purchases! I apologise in advance for the bad pics. I took them on my BB!
> 
> 
> *Multi-colour glitter Numero Prive w/gold heel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, i have my seersucker Pin Ups coming home too which im sooooooo excited about.


 

Shoe twinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## brintee

Congrats* savvy*! I love HPs! They are so comfy!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Savvy,*
Both pairs are gorgeous!!  the* NPs* 
Congrats on such a great find!


----------



## Baggaholic

*savvysgirl*

Loving your new additions! congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

*savvy*, both pairs are gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## Baggaholic

Baggaholic said:


> I picked up a nice pair of Spectator heels today for a really neat price at Hirshleifer's sale!
> 
> 
> *Someone needs to pick up those Python Wedges so I don't! *



*I'm one hell of a sucker!!!!! I picked up the Roccia Miss Boxe. I'm checking myself into rehab! *


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Bagg - OMG, please post pics now!!!!!  You can go into rehab after you show us how they look!


----------



## Baggaholic

LouboutinNerd said:


> Bagg - OMG, please post pics now!!!!!  You can go into rehab after you show us how they look!



Will do!


----------



## savvysgirl

Thank you *brintee, [*B]shaine, bagg & alice[/B] 

*Bagg*, i cant wait to see your MB's. They are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Baggaholic

savvysgirl said:


> Thank you *shaine, bagg & alice*
> 
> *Bagg*, i cant wait to see your MB's. They are BEAUTIFUL.



Shoes for a Queen @//(*_*)\\@ Baggs Collection of Louby's


----------



## karwood

*baggs,* ITA, you are on a roll!! congrats on your newest additions!
*archy, * your Wallis are totally lovely!
*jance,* love your new additions, espeically the Biancas!!
*christa,* Congrats on your first pair of CLs!! You picked a lovely style to kick-off your CL collection!
*savvy,* they are both totally fab and you certainly got one heck of a deal for your HP!!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Kar*!  I can't wait to see your black and white Damas Greissimo!


----------



## karwood

jancedtif said:


> Thank you *Kar*! I can't wait to see your black and white Damas Greissimo!


 
You're telling me!  I can't wait to see them myself!


----------



## Baggaholic

karwood said:


> You're telling me!  I can't wait to see them myself!



 

:couch:


----------



## karwood

Guess what arrived at my door today?!?!

*My Black and White Damas Greissimos!!!! *


----------



## rdgldy

*Karwood,* so fabulous!!!!  They look great on you.  How was the sizing on these.  I am seconds away from ordering!


----------



## karwood

rdgldy said:


> *Karwood,* so fabulous!!!! They look great on you. How was the sizing on these. I am seconds away from ordering!


 
Thank you, *rdgldy!!* I got these in my old VP size (39). My US size is 38.5. You should order a pair. They are truly gorgeous IRL!!


----------



## Baggaholic

karwood said:


> Guess what arrived at my door today?!?!
> 
> *My Black and White Damas Greissimos!!!! *


----------



## lilmissb

I'll say it again *karwood*, HOT DAMN woman!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Karwood*~  LOVE your new Greissimos!!!    absolutely georgous!!!!  they're on my Christmas list-did you go half a size down or full size?  thanks


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH, Baggs, lilmissb and Magdalena!! *

*Magdalena,* I got the Greissimos in my old VP size (39). My US size is 38.5. HTH.


----------



## kuromi-chan

congrats on your new beauty *karwood*!


----------



## Cerina

Karwood, those are drop dead gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*THANK YOU SO MUCH*, *kuromi and Cerina! XOXO*


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Karwood - OMG, they are AMAZING!!!!  Your gorgeous modeling pics make me want a pair so badly!!!


----------



## carlinha

it's HERE!!!  my one and only sale purchase for the fall 09 season... i've loved this shoe for a long time, but wasn't prepared to pay full price for it.
ahhhhh, ELECTRIC BLUE... it has been a LONG LONG time coming! 

*EB suede alta iowa
*










excuse my toes, i need a new pedicure


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gorgeous *Carlinha!!!!* I love them!


----------



## brintee

They are gorgeous *carlinha*! Congrats!


----------



## compulsive

*carlinha*, those are gorgeous on you! I love all your purchases!


----------



## carlinha

thanks *naked, brintee & compulsive*!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

carlinha - they are stunning!  The blue is just so vivid!  They look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wowza I love the Iowas but I  them even more in EB!  Congrats *Carlinha!*


----------



## fmd914

Carhlina - I felt the same way about the eB Suede AIs.  They are gorgeous! Hopefully mine will be landing on my doorstep shortly!!  Enjoy them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

theyre gorgeous carlinha!!  i love that color!


----------



## surlygirl

wow, *carlinha*! sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

aaahhh, so beautiful *carlinha*!!    congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

They look fabulous on you as usual *carlinha!* Can't wait until I'm shoe cousins on this pair with you.


----------



## japskivt

Wow, *C*! Where did you find those babies!


----------



## sumnboutme

shoe twins!!!


----------



## carlinha

* louboutinnerd, dukeprincess, fmd, moshi, surly, kuromi, lilmissb, japs & sumn*!!!

*fmd* - yay!!!  i am glad you were able to get a pair also!

*lilmissb* - did you try emailing/calling SCP for the black ones?

*japskivt* - they were on sale 40% off at SCP boutique

*sumn* - YAY for shoe twins!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Black ones aren't on sale  maybe if I wait it out...


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*, gorgeous-I love the electric blue color!!


----------



## jancedtif

*Carlinha* congrats on the gorgeous EB AIs!


----------



## jancedtif

lilmissb said:


> ^Black ones aren't on sale  maybe if I wait it out...


 
Hey *lilimssb*!  The black ones are on sale at Barneys.com!

Edit:  Sorry.  They are sold out of your size.  Perhaps you can find them in the store?


----------



## lilmissb

^ My size sold out over night when they first went on sale...


----------



## carlinha

*rdgldy & jancedtif*!!!

*lilmissb* - are you sure the black ones are not on sale at SCP?  i know patrick initially said they were not included, but then reghan included the black ones in her picture...


----------



## sumnboutme

lilmissb said:


> ^Black ones aren't on sale  maybe if I wait it out...



they're on sale at BNY...they were on the sale racks with the rest of the sale shoes...didn't check for sizes though, sorry...


----------



## lilmissb

I checked with R and she said no 

I will call a B&M store but the problem now is I still have 12 days to go till payday! This is the time I wish I had a credit credit card. I only have a debit CC which is good for my debt levels though.


----------



## Beaniebeans

*Carlinha* - LOVE the AI in EB! I tried them on at SCP and was like *MUST HAVE* - but also wanted to wait for the price drop.. CONGRATS GIRLY! They ROCK!


----------



## X0X0

Karwood and Carlina: wow! I am speechless. Loving your lous. HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## karwood

*carlinha,* your EB AI are fabulous!! Congrats!

*xoxo,* thank you so much!


----------



## lolitablue

Beautiful Karwood and Carlinha!!!

I got my HG yesterday and thought I'd share with you!!! Love my Gold Privatitas!!! The Seller accepted my offer after a long time of me watching them!! Very happy and ready to rock this brand new babies!!!


----------



## Alice1979

*lolita*, love the gold privatitas. They look stunnig on you. Big congrats on your HG.


----------



## ceseeber

*Lolita,* congrats on getting your HG! They'd look great at any holiday party


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, ladies!! I got the dress for them, too!!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

They are gorgeous lolita!!!  They are perfect on you.  Congrats on your UHG!!


----------



## karwood

*lolita,* congrats on gettng your HG!! Your gold Privatitas are beautiful and they  look very lovely on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*lolita* they look fabulous on you! Congrats on a HG!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

lolita - they look amazing!  congrats!  i love when people find their HG's!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lolita*, congrats on your HG!!  they look beautiful on you!


----------



## chelleybelley

wow,* lolita*, they look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## carlinha

so much ladies!!!

*lolita* i am so happy you finally got one of your HGs!!!  wear them well!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats on getting you HGs *lolita*!!!


----------



## brintee

They are lovely* lolita*!


----------



## rilokiley

They look amazing on you, *lolita*!!


----------



## floridasun8

*Lolita*...congrats on your new goldies! They are beautiful!  I know you are excited with your HG...enjoy them!


----------



## adeana

Love the EB *Carlinha*!!

Big congrats on your UG *Lolita*!  They are so lovely on you!!


----------



## JuneHawk

carlinha said:


> it's HERE!!!  my one and only sale purchase for the fall 09 season... i've loved this shoe for a long time, but wasn't prepared to pay full price for it.
> ahhhhh, ELECTRIC BLUE... it has been a LONG LONG time coming!
> 
> *EB suede alta iowa
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my toes, i need a new pedicure


----------



## savvysgirl

*Kar*, i've already said it but they look stunning on you. Congrats!

*Carlinha*, WOW!! You know i LOVE *EB*  They look perfect on you. 

*Lolita*, YAYAYAYAYAYAY!! They are here and they look FABULOUS! So glad you finally decided to get those babies. Congrats on your HG.


----------



## rdgldy

Just some basic lovelies for everyday, Agathe in grey taupe kid.


----------



## Shainerocks

Love your new lovelies, *Rdgdly*.

*Carlinha*, you rock your new EB pair.

*Lolita*, congrats on finding your UGH pair.


----------



## lilmissb

They're gorgeous *rdgldy!*


----------



## japskivt

Love that grey *rdgldy*!


----------



## brintee

Wow, im REALLY loving that colour* rdgldy*, its so versatile!


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, gorgeous new additions. They're very classic on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, congrats again on your Agathes!  it's such a beautiful neutral color!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, Alice, Cesse, LoubNerd, Karwood, Carla, Lilmissb, Moshi, Kuromi, Chelley, Sumn, Brintee, Rilo, Shaine, FloridaSun, Adeana, I cannot wait to show modeling pictures with the dress that I got!!!! 

Savvy and Butterfly, you guys were great supporters of this decision and I cannot thank you enough for being in the lookout for me!!! 

HG really make someone's day!!!  Two more pictures to show this babies off!!!


----------



## japskivt

Lolita, they are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*rdgldy,* Congrats!! Love the color of your Agathe!


----------



## lolitablue

japskivt said:


> Lolita, they are beautiful! Congrats!


 
Thank you, my dear!! Now, if I could only find some studded stuff!!!

Still hoping to add another pair soon!! Something satin and yellow, maybe?


----------



## jancedtif

*Lolita *they are beautiful!  I'm glad you found your HG!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

rdgldy - love them!  What a perfect everyday pair!


----------



## lolitablue

jancedtif said:


> *Lolita *they are beautiful! I'm glad you found your HG!


 
  Thank you!! That is my wish for Santa!! That all my sweet fellow pfers would find their HG this Xmas!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lolita* - gorgeous!!  nice legs too!


----------



## lolitablue

kuromi-chan said:


> *lolita* - gorgeous!! *nice legs too!*


 
Girl!! You are making me blush!!


----------



## jancedtif

Here are my cranberry Miss Boxe.  I'm so excited by these shoes that I've been posting them everywhere!  The color is hard to capture, but I did try.    I think the 3rd photo is the most accurate color.  Thanks for letting me share (again)!


----------



## meaghan<3

*jance*, WOW!  The color is stunning!  What a wonderful addition!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*janced*, i  the cramnmnberry color!    the MBs look great on you!


----------



## rdgldy

*shaine, brintee, alice, kuromi, jap, karwood, louboutin nerd*-thank you!

*jance*-they look so good-I love the cranberry color!!


----------



## lolitablue

Love them, *Janced*


----------



## phiphi

wowza *jan* they're are gorgeous on you!!! i'm so glad you got them.

*rdgldy* and *lolita* - congrats on your agathe and HG respectively! you wear them so well!!


----------



## shockboogie

Look what UPS brought me today! I am in Feticha heaven!!! 

I never knew that Fetichas came in rouge metal patent and so when I saw it, I had to have it even though it was full price! 

*Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos. These don't do the shoes justice. I must say I love these more than the Biancas even though I am already in love with those. The shape of the Feticha is just... ahh... divine. I love it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

They are gorgeous *Shock!*


I love your new babies *Rdgldy!* You have the best ebay luck!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*shock*, they look amazing!
thanks, *naked*!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

janced - you can never have too many pictures of the MB - they are SOOOOO pretty!

shock - OMG, those are stunning!  I don't think I've ever seen the Feticha in the color but they are amazing!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*shock*, those Fetichas look so sexy on you!!  i've never seen them in that color either!  gorgeous!


----------



## brintee

Ahhhh *shock*! Such a sexy shoe in a sexy colour! They are amazing!


----------



## carlinha

*janced* - that cranberry color is TO DIE FOR!!!  congrats! 

*shock* - girl, you are HOT HOT HOT in those rouge patent fetichas!


----------



## Shainerocks

Schok, you look SO hot!!


----------



## lolitablue

Love the hotness on those babies, Shock!!

Phiphi, thank you my dear!!


----------



## adeana

*rdgldy* wonderful find.  They look terrific on you!

*Jan* the cranberry color is stunning in the Miss Boxe! They look absolutely lovely on you!  I know you wanted taupe, but I think these are every bit as lovely! Congrats.

*Shock* HOT girl!!! Love the feticha!


----------



## Luv n bags

shockboogie said:


> Look what UPS brought me today! I am in Feticha heaven!!!
> 
> I never knew that Fetichas came in rouge metal patent and so when I saw it, I had to have it even though it was full price!
> 
> *Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos. These don't do the shoes justice. I must say I love these more than the Biancas even though I am already in love with those. The shape of the Feticha is just... ahh... divine. I love it!


 
Now this is a sexy, hot pair of shoes!


----------



## lilmissb

*Jan* they look fabulous!

OMG *shock!* They're divine!!! And look at those leg muscles girl!


----------



## sara999

shock!!!  not to mention your killer stems. so jealous!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *sara999, lilmiss, tigertrixie, naked, lolita, carlinha, Shaine, rdgldy, brintee, kuromi, louboutinnerd, * 

*sara999 and lilmissb* - Trust me, I don't have nice legs. It's just the angle on how it's shot


----------



## jancedtif

*Shock *if that's the angle that's making your legs look great, then please tell me how to get that angle!  Your Fetichas look stunning on you!  How do they feel?  Is the pitch steep?  TIA!

Thank you *Meaghan, Kuromi, rdgldy, lolita, phi, LouboutinNerd, Carlinha, adeana and lilmissb*!  You ladies know how to make a girl feel good!


----------



## shockboogie

You're too kind, *jancedtif* 

The Fetichas are pretty easy to walk in and wear surprisingly! I think these are easier to wear compared to the Biancas. They feel more like Ron Rons and Declics. Of course they need to be broken in but it's not too bad really - especially since I've been reading how hard they are to wear in other threads here.


----------



## Alice1979

*jance*, the cranberry MB are stunning.

*shock*, the rouge fetichas are super sexy on you. Killer legs!


----------



## P.Y.T.

I am loving it ladies! I need to start posting up dammit...



I'm just too lazy....


----------



## kuromi-chan

my one pair from the fall sales....

 *Barbie Pink Claudia!*


----------



## kuromi-chan

i was very sad that the *FUXIA* Lizards turned out to be *RED*!    but i still got them anyway!   

*Red Lizard VP*


----------



## kuromi-chan

i was afraid the Red Lizard VPs would be too similar to my....

*Red*/*Black* JAWS!





















...but the shades of red are completely different!  so i think they're both keepers!


----------



## rdgldy

*kuromi*, outstanding new purchases!!! Where did you ever find the red jaws???  The red lizard vps look gorgeous on you, even though you were expecting fuxia.  I think the red looks great against your skintone.  I love the barbie pink claudias too.


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *kuromi!!!* Great buys but the star is the Jaws for sure!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *rdgldy* and *lilmiss*!    my dear sis found the Jaws for me!


----------



## Shainerocks

Kuromi, I love your new additions. Those red Jaws are  gorgeous!!


----------



## sara999

red jaws!!!! talk about a feather in your collection cap


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Alice*!

*Kuromi* I love all of your additions, but the red lizards and the black/red Jaws stole my !  Wear them all in good health!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

kuromi - OMG, those Jaws are ridiculously gorgeous!  You are so lucky to have a sis wonderful enough to find them!  And those lizards - good choice in getting them, they are gorgeous!


----------



## brintee

*Kumori*, your collection is one of my favorites. You have such amazing taste and everything looks amazing on you. Im really glad you got the lizards they are fantastic!
I love the jaws and barbie too! Congrats!


----------



## lilflobowl

whoa *kuromi*! Congrats on all your buys, they're gorgeous!


----------



## lolitablue

I fainted!!! The red jaws are just amazing, kuromi!!! What a gorgeous group of purchases!!! Congratulations on all of them!!!


----------



## carlinha

*kuromi*, are you trying to give me a heart attack woman?!?!?!?!  OK so we are shoe twins with 2 out of 3... those red python jaws are out of this world!!!!  congratulations on an amazing purchase!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*shaine, sara, jance, LouboutinNerd, brintee, lilflo, lolita, and carlinha! * 

*sara*, hehe!  i've admired the red Jaws ever since seeing them in Dani's collection thread!  

*LouboutinNerd*, yup, my big sis is awesome!  

*brintee*, aww, you're too sweet!    the lizards are a pinkish-orangey-red?  hard to describe...not cherry red, not lipstick red...  will you be getting the purple ones??  

*carlinha*, what are you talking about?!  girl, _you_ give _me_ a heart attack with each amazing reveal of yours!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kuromi*, Oyy, all of your shoes are amazing!! I really like *red* on you, the lizzies and the red jaws, :: swoons::


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you sweet *PANda*!!


----------



## ceseeber

oh my *Kuromi-chan*, you've got yourself some bangin' shoes and I am jealous!


----------



## floridasun8

What a great haul *Kuromi*!!  Stunning choices, congrats!  I didnt even know the jaws came in red, but it works!!


----------



## Alice1979

*kuromi*, what an amazing haul. Love every pair and you wear them all beautifully. The red lizard VPs are esp TDF, and the red jaws are absolutely divine. Congrats on all of your fabulous new additions!


----------



## shockboogie

*kuromi*, love all three of them!


----------



## surlygirl

wow, *kuromi*! great new purchases! each pair looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## brintee

I sure hope so* kumori*! That reminds me, I have to email SCP again! 



kuromi-chan said:


> *brintee*, aww, you're too sweet!  the lizards are a pinkish-orangey-red? hard to describe...not cherry red, not lipstick red... will you be getting the purple ones??


----------



## moshi_moshi

*kuromi* - your new additions are fabulous!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Kuromi*- You really did some damage! Love the new additions.


----------



## PANda_USC

*kuromi*, I'm back to admire your red lizards and red jaws!! Hehe.. you really are one of the CL Princesses :: puts diamond-encrusted crown on your head::!!!(you and your amazing, extensive, HG-filled collection)


----------



## sumnboutme

great haul *kuromi*!!!!  now i know why you never made it to Vegas for your bday!


----------



## roussel

Just wanna post a group photo of my 1 year old CL collection

From Top, L-R

Africa Gray Piros
Black Belle Booties, Watersnake Altadama, Tobacco Maggie, Metallic Brown Sigourney Booties
Black So Private, Red Suede Declic, Pink Suede Ron Ron, Burgundy Patent Triclo
Black Patent Doppio Nodo, Magenta Patent Sharka, Zebra Tigresse, Bronze Scissor Girl


----------



## PANda_USC

*roussel*, lovely, diverse collection!


----------



## jancedtif

That's a beautiful collection you have *Roussel*!


----------



## Beaniebeans

shockboogie said:


> Look what UPS brought me today! I am in Feticha heaven!!!
> 
> I never knew that Fetichas came in rouge metal patent and so when I saw it, I had to have it even though it was full price!
> 
> *Sorry for the crappy iPhone photos. These don't do the shoes justice. I must say I love these more than the Biancas even though I am already in love with those. The shape of the Feticha is just... ahh... divine. I love it!


 
*OMG....*
You look incredible in them!
I think that's the sexiest shoe I've seen in a loooong time! *MUST FIND*
WHERE did you find them??


----------



## rdgldy

*roussel*, we are twins on all your shoes on the far left-top to bottom!!  Lovely collection-keep them coming! I look forward to seeing more beautiful shoes from you.


----------



## Alice1979

*roussel*, what an amazing collection. Every pair is gorgeous, versatile, and wearable. Congrats on your growing CL family.


----------



## shockboogie

What a diverse and wonderful CL collection!!!!  You got all bases covered! 




roussel said:


> Just wanna post a group photo of my 1 year old CL collection
> 
> From Top, L-R
> 
> Africa Gray Piros
> Black Belle Booties, Watersnake Altadama, Tobacco Maggie, Metallic Brown Sigourney Booties
> Black So Private, Red Suede Declic, Pink Suede Ron Ron, Burgundy Patent Triclo
> Black Patent Doppio Nodo, Magenta Patent Sharka, Zebra Tigresse, Bronze Scissor Girl


----------



## phiphi

*kuromi* - beautiful new additions!

*roussel* - your collection is so diverse and every one of them is just gorgeous. lovin' every one of them!


----------



## rilokiley

*kuromi*- you crazy girl!!!!!!   I wish you didn't live so far... I would love to visit your closet!!   The Barbie pink Claudias are so you... and the red lizard VP's are TDF... but the red/black Jaws?!?  AMAZING!!!   I remember you telling me a while ago that you were thinking of getting these, and I'm so glad you did!!  Congrats!!!


*roussel*- beautiful, classy collection!  There's not a pair there I wouldn't love to have.  And that's pretty good for just one year!  Congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

*roussel* fantastic collection!!!


----------



## adeana

*Kuromi* you are killing it!!!  The barbie pink claudias are beautiful and look great on you.  The red lizard VPs are amazing, they are much prettier on than the store pics.  You are a bad influence, now I am seriously thinking I may need some in my life too!    And what can you say about red jaws....
*Roussel* I really like your taste in CLs.  Lovely choices and excellent variety.  It is so fun seeing them all together.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shockboogie

Beaniebeans said:


> *OMG....*
> You look incredible in them!
> I think that's the sexiest shoe I've seen in a loooong time! *MUST FIND*
> WHERE did you find them??



Thanks Beanie! I felt the same way towards them when I put them on. The fetichas are uber sexy indeed! 

I got them from Shoe In @ The Wynn. Let me know if you need my SAs info


----------



## adeana

I posted these in my reveal thread but just wanted to share here too, so excited about my new Moulage booties.  They look great with jeans.  Even got them on sale!


----------



## Shainerocks

Rousell, you have a gorgeous collection. Every pair is lovely.

Adeana, great addition.


----------



## lolitablue

Roussel, what a nice collection!!

Adeana, love the shoes and the shots!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*cesee, florida, Alice, shock, surly, brintee,* and *moshi*!   

*cesee*, we will be shoe twins soon!    i'm still waiting on your green lizard modeling pics!  i know how long you've been wanting them!!  

*florida*, me too, at first!  not til i saw them in *Danielle*'s collection!  

aww, thanks *A*!    where's all your sale loot!?  i wanna see!

*brintee*, pick up the phone and call them!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Miss_Q, panda, sumn, phi, rilo,* and *adeana*!  

*Miss_Q*, i did!  not good....  but oh well, at least i got some pretty shoes out of it?! 

aww, *panda*, you are too kind!    my little collection pales in comparison to the other CL ladies here!

*sumn*, hehe, yes!  hopefully i'll be good for the upcoming year, so i can make it to Vegas for my next b-day!  

*rilo*, CRAZY is right!  :girlwhack:  i know, i wish i lived closer so i could meet up more with all you lovely CL ladies!  guess i'll have to make another visit to the east coast!  

*adeana*, all the ladies here are bad influences!  they're always showing their gorgeous new shoes and amazing modeling pics...next thing i know, i'm calling up boutiques and handing over my CC info!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*roussel*, fantastic collection!!  ahhh, Piros boots...  i want!!


----------



## lilmissb

*roussel* love your collection! Great work for a year. LOVE LOVE LOVE the piros.

*adeana* I'll say it again, the shoes are great but the legs are even better!


----------



## japskivt

*Kuromi*, I love the new additions! Those reds are both amazing!

*Adeana*, you are making me want the Moulage.

*Roussel*, only a year? You have quite a collection!


----------



## brintee

hehe, im on the list! 



kuromi-chan said:


> *brintee*, pick up the phone and call them!!


----------



## brintee

*Roussel,* I lovvveeee your collection! So many different styles and colours! Its exactly how I want mine to be! Congrats!

*Adeana*, those booties are hot girl!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *japs*!  

*brintee*, yay!


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy--I love the Agathe's, the color, the cut on you is gorgeous!

lolita--congrats on getting your HG!  You wear them well.

shock--the rouge Fetichas are pretty on you and your legs are killer!

kuromi--All three pairs are HOT!  IMO, the shade of red between the Jaws and VP are different enough to keep both!  

roussel--What a lovely collection!  Congrats on some very awesome styles!

adeana--You are working the Moulage!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you dear *Lav*!    i think so too!    the red lizards are so hard to photograph their true color.  IRL they look pinky-red, but in my modeling pics, they look orange-red ( kinda reminds me of Ronald McDonald?   )  so i was having second thoughts last night....but as soon as i pulled them out of the box, it was


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh,* kuromi*, do not let your red lizard VPs go!  I know it's frustrating to photograph lizard and capture their true color, but lizard is so amazing!

On another note, here's my sister's annual CL purchase oxblood Biancas.  I'm jealous of everybody who has a pair!


----------



## karwood

*jance,* the color is fabulous! Congrats on getting the Miss Boxe!
*shock,* I agree! Your Fetichas look absolutely amazing on you! 
*kuromi,* A-MAZING!!!!! Love ALL your new additions!
*roussel,* you have done very well for just one year! You have a very beautiful and diverse collection! Congrats!
*adeana,* you are totally rocking in your Moulage booties!
*Lav,* please tell your sister her Biancas's are fabulous and they look beautiful on her!


----------



## surlygirl

*roussel*!!! what a fab collection! love the stairway collection pics! we're shoe twins on a few pairs, and I'm trying to be your shoe twin on those gorgeous Piros!!!

*Lav *- I so love the Biancas, of course those would be your sister's CL purchase for the year! you both have such amazing style! they are lovely!


----------



## roussel

thanks *panda, jancedtif, rdgldy, alice, shock, phiphi, rilokiley, carlinha, adeana, shainerocks, lolita, kuromi, lilmiss, japskivt, brintee, lavenderice, karwood, surly*!!!

coming from you ladies it means a great deal!

i think i did good for one year, just one pair a month, ha ha.  CLs are so fun to collect!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lav* your sis is totally rocking the Bianca! I'm jealous too!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*adeana*- they look great on you!  I love them with black tights.


*Lav*- the Biancas are stunning.  Congrats to your sister!


----------



## jancedtif

Thank you *Kar*!

*Lav* we are shoe twins!  The Biancas look fantastic on you!  Don't you just love how they are a different color under different lighting?


----------



## carlinha

*lav* - congrats on your sister for finding this pair!  

*kuromi* - know what you mean about the red lizard not photographing well!  they are much better seen in real life.  are you getting the green lizards also?  i was not too crazy about the pics that SCP sent, but when i saw them in real life at horatio yesterday, i fell in love... they are not as dark as the pics, and are indeed a deep emerald/kelly green!  i was seriously tempted, good thing they did not have my size


----------



## adeana

*Shaine*, *Lolita*, *Kuromi*, *lilmissb*, *jap*, *brintee*, *lav*, *Karwood* and *Rilo* 

Your sister's biancas are HOT *lav*!


----------



## jancedtif

*Adeana*?  How in the world did I miss your Moulage booties?  They look fierce on you girl!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## adeana

Thanks *Jan*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hi ladies! I wanted to post my new grey flannel lady page! Sorry the pics arn't too good... I snapped a few with my BB when I picked them up from my parents house.

It's been sooooo long since I've gotten a new pair it feels like ... opening the box ... smelling that new leather ... ahhh it takes me back! I LOVE IT!!

Enjoy!


----------



## carlinha

very secretary sexy *naked*!!!  i love it!


----------



## indypup

Those are GORGEOUS *Naked*!  I love them!


----------



## kuromi-chan

carlinha said:


> very *secretary sexy* naked!!! i love it!


 
that's EXACTLY what i was thinking!!    congrats *naked*, they look amazing on you!


----------



## meaghan<3

Naked, those are stunning!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*naked*, they look wonderful on you!


----------



## Shainerocks

Congrats, Naked!


----------



## rdgldy

They're beautiful and sexy!!  
How did you find the sizing?


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *karwood*!  

you're right *Lav*!  and if Lav says "keep", i must listen, cause girl knows her shoes!  :okay:

*carlinha*, *green lizards*??  maaaybeee....   i agree about the SCP pics.  i think i got caught up in the excitement!  then when i had time to really examine the pics, i started having doubts, but decided to reserve judgement til i saw them in person.  i'm glad you say the green won't be so dark!  i saw the pics from Horatio, and it looked way darker than SCP's pics!  and might i add, it's because of you and your gorgeous collection that i now want a lizard VP rainbow!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgldy said:


> They're beautiful and sexy!!
> How did you find the sizing?


 
I got these in my old VP size... so a size 39 (my US size is an 8.5)


Thank you *Carlinha, kuromi, shaine, panda, meaghan, and indy *!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

OMG NAKED!!!!!!!!  I love these!!  So perfect on you, I want I want I want!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> OMG NAKED!!!!!!!! I love these!! So perfect on you, I want I want I want!


 
Thanks *Noah! *


----------



## brintee

They are amazing *naked*! So perfect on you and another fabulous choice for your fabulous collection! Congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

*naked*, love the flannel LP. They look stunning on you. Congrats!


----------



## adeana

So beautiful *Naked*!  They look terrific on you!  I love that color in the lady page.  Congrats!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked,* they gorgeous!!!  i'm sure mr. naked will love them as much as we do here!  congrats on a new pair.


----------



## jancedtif

The grey flannel lady pages are gorgeous* Naked*!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## compulsive

*naked*, the flannel LP's are stunning on you! Hopefully I'll look as good as you do with mine when I get them


----------



## roussel

Naked those are really flattering on you, perfect for your skintone and sexy too!  I wanna see outfits next pls


----------



## surlygirl

*naked *- the LPs are so perfect on you! they are beautiful. congrats on a great addition to your collection!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you *Surly, Roussel, Compulsive, Jance, Yaya, adeana, alice and britnee!!*

*Compulsive* i'm sure yours will look fabulous!!!


----------



## japskivt

I love the LP on you naked! They look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Naked!* So feminine on your perfect legs!


----------



## shockboogie

Lovely *naked*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*roussel* - gorgeous collection!  I am impressed that you got that many in a year!  They are all stunning!

*adeana* - LOVE the Moulage booties!  They look gorgeous on you.

*Lavender* - your sister's Biancas are gorgeous!  Lucky lady!

*Naked* - OMG, the LP are gorgeous!  I've never really seen that color before, but I love them!!


----------



## jancedtif

jancedtif said:


> Thank you *Kar*!
> 
> *Lav* we are shoe twins! The Biancas look fantastic on you! Don't you just love how they are a different color under different lighting?


 
*Lav* in my excitement I misread your post.  I'm  proud to be your sister's shoe twin!


----------



## lolitablue

*Naked* Those LP are awesome!! They look great on you, girl!! You rock them!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Naked*- STUNNING!! I love the LP's on you.


----------



## indypup

I had to come back to see them, *naked*!  I am really wanting some LP or Feticha now, even though they hurt my feet... how are they for comfort for you?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thank you thank you thank you *miss_q, lolita, louboutinnerd, shockboogie, duke, and jap!!*

I can't wait to wear them!!!


----------



## KoutureKitty

*Naked* - Those LP's are gorgeous on you. I tried them on last Saturday and you are making wish I bought them. Here is my newest addition scored on BlueFly for $606!


----------



## japskivt

KoutureKitty said:


> *Naked* - Those LP's are gorgeous on you. I tried them on last Saturday and you are making wish I bought them. Here is my newest addition scored on BlueFly for $606!



What a great deal on a gorgeous classic! They are TDF!


----------



## Lec8504

omg love the Lady Page on you Naked!  Seriously drooling right now..i need a pair 

great score on a beautiful classic KK


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks *KK and Lec!*

*KK* Love the VPs! Great deal too for a classic!!


----------



## jancedtif

Love the VPs *KK* and your art!  You did get a great deal!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

KK - congrats on finding them!  What a great deal for such a classic pair of shoes!


----------



## lolitablue

*KK*, love the VPs! My favorite style!


----------



## brintee

Congrats *kk*! They are gorgeous!


----------



## KoutureKitty

Thanks *Japs, Brintee, Naked, Lec, LoubNerd, & Lolita*! I was so excited to score them! They are my first classic


----------



## Alice1979

*KoutureKitty*, the black VPs look stunning on you. Congrats on such amazing score!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *KK!* Love the burgundy tip!


----------



## indypup

Those are gorgeous, *KK*!

I've had these for about a week and a half, but haven't gotten a chance to post them!  They were posted in the D&S thread for a whopping $119.

Nude Petit Rats!











I plan to wear them a few times as they are, but then strass-ify them when they start to get dirty!


----------



## floridasun8

Those are nice how they are *indypup*.....and a great deal....but I also cant wait to see them "strass-ified"!


----------



## indypup

I can't either!!  I just need to figure out which crystal sizes I need.  I've already chosen a gorgeous color-- "Silk."


----------



## adeana

Thank you *LouboutinNerd*!!

*KK* the VPs are beautiful!  What a deal on classics!

*Indy* great find!  They would be incredible "straussed"!


----------



## moshi_moshi

DUN DUN DUNNNNN!!!!






they look silly with my weird rolled up jeans but i plan on wearing them with black skinnies.  i really like them.  they are a little snug but lengthwise they work so i think i can make them work.  honest opinions ladies are they weird?


----------



## rdgldy

*KK, indypup*-love your new finds!
*
moshi,* they are fabulous, even with the jeans!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *rdgldy*!!  i can't wait to plan outfits around them


----------



## PANda_USC

*indy*, the shoes look great on you and fit very well. I cant wait to see you "silk strass" them!

*moshi moshi*, I think they'd look really urban chic with leggings! Very cool shoes, hehe


----------



## chelleybelley

*moshi*, i think they will look fab with leggings!  congrats -- they're finally yours!! =)


----------



## indypup

Thank you *Panda*, *rdgldy*, *adeana*, and *florida*!

*Moshi*, I've never been a fan of those, but I know you will totally rock them!  I can't wait to see what you put with them!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *panda*, *chelley*, and *indy*!

they're definitely not for everyone but i love them!


----------



## Shainerocks

I love your new addition Moshi. Your boots are TDF!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*moshi*, awesome!!    glad you were able to grab yourself a pair afterall!

*indy*, oooh, can't wait to see them "strass-ified!"  

*KK*, what a great deal on a classic!  congrats!


----------



## alyssa08

ooo moshi they are fabulous! I really want the black so I can wear them with black skinnies too. how tall are you? if you don't mind.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *shaine*, *kuromi* & *alyssa*!

*alyssa* - i'm 5'9''


----------



## surlygirl

*moshi *- just popped in to get a peek at your Nitois! I think they look so edgy and cool! they will look amazing with skinnies, leggings, jeans ... heck, even maybe a funky dress or something. and I do not want the grey ones!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*moshi*, geebus woman! You're so tall!!! ^_^


----------



## brintee

*indy*, gorgeous new addition, cant wait to see them blinged out!


----------



## Alice1979

*indy*, amazing score on the nude petit rats. They look beautiful on you as they are, but I'm sure would be even more so when they're strass-ified.

*moshi*, love the blue/black nitoinimoi. They look fabulous on you.


----------



## sumnboutme

*naked *-  the lady page on you!  i tried those on and I just knew I couldn't rock it, but YOU DO!  YAY!!!  

*Moshi *- congrats on getting the Nitos!  can't wait to see ur outfit pics!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Thank you *surly*, *panda*, *brintee*, *alice*, & *sum*!

i will post outfit pics this weekend.  i left them at DBFs because i was afraid the downpour would somehow get through the box and bag i had them in and ruin them on the short trip from the house to the car, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *moshi!* Can't wait to see outfit pics!


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *duke*!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*indypup*- love the petite rats!  And what a steal!  They are gorgeous as is but will amazing with strass....

*moshi *- love the Nitos!  I think they look great on you and with black skinnies - hot!!


----------



## karwood

*naked,* OMG!!!! I love you flannel LP so much! They are absolutely divine! I actually like them more than my black satin/red velvet LP! 

*KK,* your VPs are fabulous!!! Congrats on the great deal!
*indy,* what a steal!!! Your Petit Rat are so lovely!
*moshi,* one word: FIERCE!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

OMG *naked* they look AMAZING on you!!!

Great buy *KK!* Nothing like a pair of Black Louboutins.

*Indy *what a great deal!!! Can't wait to see them strass-ified!

They look great on you *moshi* but for me I would not get that combo but it does look less bulky than the all black leather version. Can I have some of your height??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thanks *Karwood and lilmiss!! *


----------



## lilmissb

^ I'm so jealous of your LP's!!! Just be glad we're not the same size otherwise.... :ninja:


----------



## compulsive

I am in *love* with these So excited they came in the mail today! (photos taken with my new Canon EOS 7D)


----------



## lilmissb

Oh *compulsive* you're making my heart hurt! Loving the LP's in flannel now. Where did y'all score them from? And what was the discount?

Oh and love your pics taken with your new camera. That's half the reason I can't splurge on shoes this month, saving for a new Nikon dslr...


----------



## shockboogie

The LP flannels are beautiful! I tried them on at NM twice now just to figure out if I should get them or not. But then I think about what I want for Resort so they always go back to the rack. Ugh... Money forest, where are you?

*lilmissb *- The discount is 33% off at NM for the LPs.


----------



## lilmissb

Oooh thanks *shock!*


----------



## rdgldy

*compulsive*-gorgeous sexy shoes!


----------



## brintee

Wowza *compulsive* they are insane! You ladies are really making me want LPs!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ me too, *brintee*! *compulsive *the LPs are gorg on you!

am I now looking for a pair of the black patent LPs??!!! :shame:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the Lady Ps SHOE TWIN!


----------



## carlinha

*KK* - amazing find for a good price!!!  

*indypup* - love the color!

*moshi* - this is my favorite nito!  rock em girl!

*compulsive* - ANOTHER sexy secretary!!!  OH MY!!!!


----------



## hya_been

They're gorgeous *compulsive*!  They more than make up for the python flats!


----------



## lilflobowl

Added one more to my collection today!














New Simple Pumps 120 in Cramberry


----------



## carlinha

*liflobowl* - that color is outrageous!!!  love them on you!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Beige Pigalle 85


----------



## Miss_Q

Mini Glitter Titi 120


----------



## carlinha

lovely purchases *Miss_Q*!!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Black Leather Gres 100


----------



## Miss_Q

carlinha said:


> lovely purchases *Miss_Q*!!!!


 

thank you chica!!


----------



## brintee

*lilfo*, im DYING over that color! Amazing!!
*Miss_Q*, all the new additions are so lovely!


----------



## Eks Wintour

compulsive said:


> I am in *love* with these So excited they came in the mail today! (photos taken with my new Canon EOS 7D)



absolutely in love with those


----------



## Eks Wintour

moshi_moshi said:


> DUN DUN DUNNNNN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look silly with my weird rolled up jeans but i plan on wearing them with black skinnies.  i really like them.  they are a little snug but lengthwise they work so i think i can make them work.  honest opinions ladies are they weird?



Nothing weird about them... it take panache to rock a boot like that, honestly, I was eying them for a while


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *carlinha* & *brintee*!

*Miss_Q*, your new loubies are perfect! Congrats on your scores!

*moshi*, LOVE LOVE LOVE your Nitoinimois! They're awesome & I think they would funk up a black skinnies outfit!
*
naked* & *compulsive*, congrats on your LPs! Both you girls look great in them!


----------



## Miss_Q

brintee said:


> *lilfo*, im DYING over that color! Amazing!!
> *Miss_Q*, all the new additions are so lovely!


 

Thank you Britnee! You haven't done so bad yourself. 





lilflobowl said:


> Miss_Q, your new loubies are perfect! Congrats on your scores!



Thank you Lilflo!


----------



## brintee

aww thanks! 



Miss_Q said:


> Thank you Britnee! You haven't done so bad yourself.


----------



## compulsive

Thank you *lilmissb* (definitely save for that Nikon! It is so worth it.. you'll be in looove), *shockboogie* (I think we need to go explore and find that money forest together), *rdgly*, *brintee* (you must get a pair! They are truly beautiful), *surlygirl* (yes, LPs are a must! Haha.. did you end up getting the black watersnakes?), *naked* (SHOE TWINS!), *carlinha*, *hya* (I agree! although I have another exotic on the way that made up for it too), *eks wintour*, & *lilflobowl* 

*lilflobowl*, the color is amazing!
*Miss_Q*, love all your purchases!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the new additions ladies!


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you compulsive! Your Flannel Grey LP's are so beautiful!


----------



## moshi_moshi

*compulsive* - omg the LP's look stunning!!

thanks *eks*!!


----------



## X0X0

compulsive: you did well. LOVIN YOUR LOUS!!!! So elegant and sexy!!!


----------



## sara999

compulsive you have great feet, lovely ankles


----------



## flowergirly

compulsive said:


> I am in *love* with these So excited they came in the mail today!


 
Wow, do those ever look great. 

This could be an advertisement for Louboutins!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*compulsive* - OMG, those LP are STUNNING!  Your pictures are just gorgeous!
*lilflobowl *- LOVE the color of the NS!!!  I think I need a pair!
*Miss_Q* - Great haul!!! All three are gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow *lilflo!* LOVE cramberry!

*Miss Q*what a haul lady! Love all of them.


----------



## rdgldy

*lilflo*, the cramberry is gorgeous!
*miss Q*-I love them all, but the gres looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## japskivt

Miss Q! I love the new additions!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *lilmissb* & *rdgldy*! *LouboutinNerd*, get one!


----------



## indypup

*Vee*!  I LOVE those LP... you and *Naked* are really making me want a pair!

*Miss Q*, GORGEOUS new additions!  I can't pick a favorite!

*lilflobowl*, that cran(m)berry is just stunning!

And a belated thank you for your sweet comments *kuromi-chan*, *brintee*, *Alice*, *LouboutinNerd*, *karwood*, *lilmissb*, and *carlinha*!   I can't wait to strass them out!!


----------



## alyssa08

black patent 100mm ron rons! all the way from miami


----------



## jancedtif

Congrats!  When did you get them signed?


----------



## PANda_USC

*alyssa*, they're beautiful!


----------



## alyssa08

thanks jance and panda!

I ordered them from the miami boutique and the lovely SA that helped me (angie) said he would be there the next day and asked if I wanted them signed! of course I said yes. they are for my birthday so it was really special and such a nice surprise.


----------



## kuromi-chan

*alyssa*, congrats on your signed Ron Rons!!


----------



## rdgldy

*alyssa*, the ronrons are gorgeous!


----------



## rdgldy

Green Iowa 70mm-ebay


----------



## alyssa08

thanks kuromi and rdgldy  the 100mm heel is hot.

rdgldy I love your iowas... I want some! that shade of green is so lovely.


----------



## YaYa3

so cute, *rdgldy!!*  i LOVE them on you!  YAY!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks *yaya*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

love the *green* *rdgldy*!!  fabulous!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *Kuromi*i!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thank you *Alyssa*.  The green is so vibrant in person!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So cute *rdgldy!* The color is awesome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My newest addition, Goa Lame Noir Simple 100mm.  Practical, but I love them.


----------



## phiphi

*duke* i love the GOAAAAA!!!  they look absolutely fantastic on you! argghhh i want some now!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, thanks *Phiphi!*


----------



## rdgldy

*Duke,* they're gorgeous in the goa!


----------



## Shainerocks

Rdgdly, I  the color!
Congrats!!!


----------



## Shainerocks

Dukeprincess said:


> My newest addition, Goa Lame Noir Simple 100mm.  Practical, but I love them.


Your new addition is gorgeous!!


----------



## sumnboutme

the goas *duke*!  so glad they worked for you!!!


----------



## meaghan<3

My recent additions: 








also posted in my collection thread


----------



## meaghan<3

duke, the goas look great on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Holy sh:censor:t *meaghan!*  What a haul! Gorgeous!

Thank you so much *rdgldy, shaine, sumn and meaghan!*


----------



## jancedtif

Love the goas *Duke*!

*Meaghan *congrats on all of your lovely new additions!


----------



## lilmissb

*Alyssa* love the ron rons! And the siggy!!!

*rdgldy* what a fabulous colour! They look great on you.

*Duke* they're beautiful!!!


----------



## lilmissb

HOLY SH*T *meaghan!!!* They're just *recent* additions???


----------



## YaYa3

*duke,* i personally love simples and the black goas are TDF!!  i want some now.  congrats!


----------



## Alice1979

*Duke*, the black goa simples are beautiful. Love the subtle shimmery and they look stunning on you.

*meaghan*, what an amazing haul. Every pair is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## meaghan<3

Thanks Alice and lilmiss!  Well..  From about 5 months of collecting!  I just haven't had the time to post them all!  I had some time afte work last night andni was determined to get them up!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you *lilmiss*!


----------



## rdgldy

I am so happy to have received one of my UHGs!!
Presenting my donjons-sorry, there isn't any time right now for me to model them, but I just wanted to show everyone how fabulous they are.
I saw them on RaffaLuv at the signing and that was it!!  A wonderful TPFr alerted me to the listing, and the rest is history.


----------



## YaYa3

AMAZING, *rdgldy!*  can't wait to see modeling pics.  they're TDF!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

rdgldy said:


> I am so happy to have received one of my UHGs!!
> Presenting my donjons-sorry, there isn't any time right now for me to model them, but I just wanted to show everyone how fabulous they are.
> I saw them on RaffaLuv at the signing and that was it!! A wonderful TPFr alerted me to the listing, and the rest is history.


 

OH MY GOD YOU GOT THEMMMMMMMMMMMM  hahaha glad you got them , now off to drool all over my laptop.i almost huggesd my laptop when i saw your pics hahahaha


----------



## jancedtif

I can't wait to see the modeling pic *rdgldy*!  Congrats!


----------



## meaghan<3

Wow rdgldy!! They're amazing! If you eer see any more in a 40-41 please let me know!  They're my UHG too!!


----------



## shockboogie

Sweet, *rdgldy*!


----------



## compulsive

*rdgldy*, I love those! Can't wait to see modeling pics.


----------



## sara999

GORGEOUS! i started a donjons revolution


----------



## carlinha

*duke* i love the goa!!!

*meaghan* you know i love your new additions!

*rdgldy* - OMG!!!!   i never guessed!  i am sooooo jealous!  please post modelling pics!


----------



## brintee

*Alyssa*, the Ron Rons are absolutely perfect!
*DUke*!!!!! You know how I love Goa! They are practical and super gorgeous! Congrats!
*Rdgldy*, Im dying over you new additions!
*Meagan*, amazing haul woman!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*alyssa* - I love the Ron Rons!  Black patent is gorgeous on them!  Happy birthday and congrats on getting them signed!

*rdgldy* - What a fantastic color on the Iowas - I love the pop of green!  And those Don Jons....

*Duke* - Practical yes, but they are gorgeous!!!  I think Goa has now become my new favorite skin for the simples!

*meaghan* - OMG, what a haul!  They are all stunning!


----------



## meaghan<3

carlinha, brintee,& louboutinnerd -- thank you!


----------



## Yokochic

Dukeprincess said:


> My newest addition, Goa Lame Noir Simple 100mm.  Practical, but I love them.



Congrats *duke* !! This is definitely practical !! May I know what sort of leather exactly is goa?? Is it more like metallic or cracked leather?? Thanks so much !!


----------



## rdgldy

sara999 said:


> GORGEOUS! i started a donjons revolution


yes, you did!  Thanks, Sara.


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *rdgldy!* Modelling pics please!!! Congrats on getting them.


----------



## laureenthemean

My new Biancas!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Black Goa Lame is TDF! and the biancas look so stunning on Laureen!!


----------



## Elsie87

Wow *Laureen*, those beautiful! 


Here's the latest addition to my collection:


*black Piros*


----------



## lilmissb

*Laureen* the biancas look AWESOME on you!!!

*Elsie* they're gorgeous!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*duke*, wow!  the Goa Lame Noir is beautiful!!  

nice haul *meaghan*!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*rdgldy*, OMG!!!!!  Don Jons!!!      soooo happy you got yourself a pair!  aren't they amazing??  congrats shoe twin!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*laureen*, the Biancas are total hotness!  

*Elsie*, lovin' me them Piros!


----------



## carlinha

*laureen* - YAY for shoe twins!!!  they look stunning on you!

*elsie* - congrats on the piros!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks, *louboutin nerd, lilmissb* and* kuromi*!!
*Laureen*, the biancas are simply gorgeous!
*Elsie*, I love the piros!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*laureen* - the Biancas are gorgeous on you! I love the color of them!

*Elsie* - the Piros are fierce!


----------



## sumnboutme

congrats on the Biancas *laureen*!


----------



## Shainerocks

*Lauren*, I love your Biancas! I need a pair!!

*Elsie*, your boots are gorgeous.


----------



## phiphi

*laureen and elsie *- congrats on your new beauties!

finally got around to taking pictures of my navy suede declics. sorry for the messy mirror!


----------



## jancedtif

Love the Piros *Elsie*!

*Laureen* the Biancas are beautiful on you!

*Phi *the suede Declics looks fantastic on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Love the declics *phiphi!*


----------



## rilokiley

*laureen*- Love the Biancas!  They look great on you.

*Elsie*- Congrats on the Piros!  You wear them well.

*phiphi*- ooh, suede Declics... love them!


----------



## rdgldy

*phiphi,* the declics are lovely!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *jan, lilmiss, rilo, rdgldy*!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Love the Declics *phiphi*!!!  That color is TDF!


----------



## YaYa3

LOVE them, *phiphi!!!*


----------



## roussel

rdgldy those boots are just fierce!  
laureen love the rouge biancas, the color is just gorgeous
elsie love love the piros on you!  
phiphi, ah declics, they are just the sexiest pumps


----------



## kuromi-chan

*phiphi*, the Declics look great on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*phiphi*, looking good!! reOw!


----------



## Elsie87

Thank you ladies! 


*Phiphi*, lovin' those Declics on you! Beautiful colour!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, *roussel*!


----------



## floridasun8

LOVE those declics on you *phiphi*!   Ive been in love with that color forever, just dont think the declics would look good on me lol


----------



## brintee

*Laureen*, congrats on the Biancas!
*Elsie*, those Piros are so gorgeous!
*p*, you are rocking those declics! I love the style and colour on you!


----------



## phiphi

*louboutinnerd, yaya, roussel, kuromi, panda, elsie, florida & b*! your kind words mean so much to me!! these are my first 120 mm CL heels and man do i ever feel tall in them!!


----------



## chelleybelley

*phiphi,* LOVE the declics on you!!  And what a beautiful color!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Phiphi!*  the Declics!  Loving that color!

*Elsie:* You are rocking those Piros!

*rdgldy:* I order you to post modeling pics stat!  Congrats!

Thank you for all the sweet compliments *jan, Yaya, Alice, Brintee, Louboutin Nerd, Nerdy, Kuromi, Miss B, and Yokochic!*


----------



## Alice1979

*rdgldy*, big congrats on your UHG. They're absolutely fierce.

*laureen*, the rouge biancas are stunning, and you wear them beautifully.

*Elsie*, love the black suede piros. They're fabulous on you.

*phiphi*, the navy declics are gorgeous and look amazing on you.


----------



## karwood

My GOSH!!!! You guys have been busy shopping for CLs!!

*compulsive,* Itotally looove your gray flannel LP!!
*liflo,* love the color your NS!
*Miss_Q,* great haul!! All of your three new additions are gorgeous!
*alyssa,* Double Congrats on your gorgeous and signed RR!
*rdgldy,* Congrats on finding your UHG!! And I also love your green suede Iowas!
*duke,* love your Goas!
*laureen,* your Biancas are super gorgeous!
*elsie,* love your Piros! They look very lovely on you!
*phiphi,* your suede declics look fabulous on you!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Alice* and* Karwood*.
*Duke*, I did post a picture for you!


----------



## phiphi

aw thanks *chelley, duke, alice & karwood*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh, I see *rdgldy!*  Get it!


----------



## roussel

Sorry I just have to post these, pair I got from Distractions 
Piros! 

First pic shows color more accurately






With flash


----------



## lilmissb




----------



## kuromi-chan

*roussel*, lovin' the Piros!!    i sure hope to be shoe twins with you soon!


----------



## Shainerocks

Roussel, you Piros are TDF!


----------



## shockboogie

Those Piros are sooooo lovely, *roussel*!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks kuromi, I can't wait for you to get them!
Thanks shainerocks and shock!


----------



## kuromi-chan

roussel said:


> *Thanks kuromi, I can't wait for you to get them!*
> Thanks shainerocks and shock!


----------



## brintee

*roussel*, the piros are beautiful on you!


----------



## lilflobowl

*laureen*, the biancas look great on you!
*phiphi*, classic shoes! Congrats!!
*Elsie & roussel*, you girls are seriously making me want to migrate to a country that has 4 seasons yearly just so I can get these!


----------



## shockboogie

I let go of my Maggies for these.... 



















Here you go lilmissb! My modeling pics of the black patent Biancas as requested!


----------



## carlinha

*roussel* - looking fab in those piros girl!!!

*shock* - i personally think you did the right thing... these biancas are SUPER HOT on you!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

*shock*, you gave up the Maggies?? How come? The Biancas look great on you but I thought you were loving the Maggies!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *C*! 

*lilflobowl *- I loved the Maggies but the DH didn't love it as much and since I'm working on a budget, I'd rather get something that DH and I both love. I must admit that I really love the Biancas far more than the Maggies that it was pretty easy to give up. I guess I just "liked" the Maggies.


----------



## brintee

*Shock* , they are super hot on you! Are they Black Metal or just Black Patent? It looks like metal in the light...


----------



## shockboogie

brintee said:


> *Shock* , they are super hot on you! Are they Black Metal or just Black Patent? It looks like metal in the light...



Thanks *brintee*! These are just the black patent. I didn't know there was a black metal one.


----------



## brintee

Hmm, I thought there was, but maybe im wrong  I may be confusing with Marine metal! hehe



shockboogie said:


> Thanks *brintee*! These are just the black patent. I didn't know there was a black metal one.


----------



## X0X0

shock: SOL! Hot Biancas. Congrats on your trade.

laureen: red hot biancas! Congrats.


----------



## lilflobowl

*shock*, ah, I guess that makes sense. Man, I'd kill for your legs woman!


----------



## roussel

Shock, good decision to get the black Biancas!   My favorite color in the Biancas. Did you get a 37?


----------



## carlinha

shockboogie said:


> Thanks *C*!
> 
> *lilflobowl *- I loved the Maggies but the DH didn't love it as much and since I'm working on a budget, I'd rather get something that DH and I both love. I must admit that I really love the Biancas far more than the Maggies that it was pretty easy to give up. I guess I just "liked" the Maggies.



i think this is a good decision because i think the biancas will last more in time... the maggies will look "dated" sooner i think


----------



## kuromi-chan

*shock*, the Biancas look gorgeous on you!


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you *X0X0, kuromi, roussel, and lilflo*! 

Yes, *roussel*, I got a 37 in these 1 size down for us!


----------



## jancedtif

*Shock* the Biancas look fantastic on you!  Congrats!


----------



## karwood

*roussel,* love your Piros!! 

*shock, * I love your Biancas as much as I loved your Maggies! But it does make more sense to get something that you absolutely love.


----------



## phiphi

*roussel* - loving the piros on you!

*shock* - hawt. that is all i have to say!


----------



## Alice1979

*roussel*, the piros look stunning on you, love them with tights/leggings. Are they black or the dark grey?

*shock*, the Biancas are hot. You have super sexy legs  We were shoe twins in the Maggies, now we're shoe twins in the black patent Biancas.


----------



## compulsive

*roussel*, I  your Piros! I kind of regret giving them up.
*shock*, I am loving the Biancas even more cause of you! You seriously rock those. You have amazing legs!


----------



## roussel

thanks* brintee, lilfo, carlinha, karwood, phiphi, alice, compulsive!*
alice, i got the africa/dark gray


----------



## karwood

Here are my last CL purchases for 2009, unless something super spectacular shows up during the next 16 days! 

Multi-Color Damas Greissimos:












and the Black and Silver Bat Girl. I got these on sale at NM:


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *shock!* They look fabulous on you!!!

And yes I think they did come in black metal... 

Oh *karwood!* Congrats on 2 awesome pairs!!! You make all the shoes look good!


----------



## brintee

Ahhhhhhh I love them *kar*! I NEED the MC greis so badly!


----------



## compulsive

*karwood*, you have amazing taste in shoes! I really love the Bat Girl's! I am a sucker for t-straps. Do you have modeling pic of the top of the shoe? I wanted to see if there was a lot of toe cleavage as I don't like it lol. I sound so confusing.


----------



## karwood

*THANK * *YOU*, * Brin, lilmissb and compulsive!!!*

*compulsive,* there is toe cleavage and I am also a sucker for T-straps


----------



## compulsive

*karwood*, the toe cleavage isn't that bad  Can you see through the silver part? That's my last question, I promise


----------



## karwood

compulsive said:


> *karwood*, the toe cleavage isn't that bad  Can you see through the silver part? That's my last question, I promise


 
Ask away, I don't mind. The silver mesh is a bit see through, but not as see through as the Circus booties. HTH.


----------



## compulsive

^That helps a lot! Thanks so much *scurries off to find a pair*


----------



## Raffaluv

Aaw man, I can't see anything because i'm in the office - can't wait to get home to check out all the new beauties!  

So psyched about these & finally found them in my size - Vintage trash boots & that'll be it for 09!  including a close up pic too & hoping to add an outfit pic later today!  Thanks for letting me share guys!


----------



## surlygirl

love, love, love the Biancas on you, *shock*! gorgeous!

*karwood *- more great additions to your stellar collection! every pair looks amazing on you! lol @ unless something pops up in the next 16 days! you never know!


----------



## karwood

*raffa, *where on earth did you find your vintage Trash boots?!?! They are totally fab!

*surly,* thank you!!


----------



## Raffaluv

Hi Karwood! *Thank you*, theyve been on my wish list for a while now!!! I found them on bay!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*karwood*, i    the MC Greiss' on you!  they're such a fabulously FUN shoe!  they make me smile every time i see them on someone!  

*raffa*, wow what a find!!  congrats on the vintage TRASH!


----------



## floridasun8

Hi ladies!  My new CLs were waiting for me when I got home!  Now, the dilemma...when I was in NM on Saturday, these shoes looked more nude-like in the store lighting.  I didnt look at the box since they didnt have my size in stock and had to order them, but I thought this was the new beige/nude color. I get them home now and it is listed as Camel on the box.  However, comparing them to my Camel decolletes, these are a more brown color.  So, Im torn as to whether I want to keep these Camel VPs (since I already have a Camel decollete), or try to find the beige/nude (whatever they are being called) VPs this year.  

Here are my VPs:






Modeling view:





Compared to Camel decollete patent:


----------



## sara999

K they are fantastic!!! i am secretly coveting the tashaf something fierce


----------



## rdgldy

*Shock,* the biancas are fabulous!
*Karwood,* I love the gressimos and the batgirls.  Both are gorgeous.


----------



## lilmissb

*raffa* how fab are your boots??!! Love them.

*florida* I don't mind the colour in the photo provided. It looks like a nice mild caramel brown which would suit a lot of things. Do you mind it a lot?


----------



## rdgldy

*Raffa*, I absolutely love the trash booties.  They look really great with your jeans.  I really hate when you get shoes, because you make me want them!!!


----------



## floridasun8

lilmissb said:


> *raffa* how fab are your boots??!! Love them.
> 
> *florida* I don't mind the colour in the photo provided. It looks like a nice mild caramel brown which would suit a lot of things. Do you mind it a lot?



Thanks lilmissb....its not that I mind the color as I love the shoe in general.  My practicality side is just coming out though and 1...Im still wondering whether its a waste of money as I already have a Camel closed toe and 2...I still want a TRUE nude shoe.   The true nude pink-y color doesnt work with my skintone though.   The pinky nude is too light and the camel color is just slightly too dark  lol


----------



## PANda_USC

*florida*, never settle!! you were looking for the nude! Keep on hunting!(even though the camel color is beautiful)


----------



## lilmissb

Hmmm, I wonder what your nude would be then? If you're happy with it send it back!


----------



## roussel

PANda_USC said:


> *florida*, never settle!! you were looking for the nude! Keep on hunting!(even though the camel color is beautiful)



 i agree florida! keep looking.


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks ladies...after thought and dh's opinion, I am keeping the camel VPs.  They are actually going to be more nude for me than any other nude/beige out there.  My decolletes are a slightly lighter than these, but the camel VPs look more nude on me than the decolletes!  lol  So, I think any other true nude/beige might be too light.   In that modeling photo I posted, it looks like my legs are really white, but they really arent that pale....I think its just the lighting.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm glad you've decided to keep them as I thought they looked fine on you!


----------



## carlinha

*karwood* - OMG i gasped when i saw the MC greissimo, i thought for a second, WHAT IS THAT FUN FABULOUS SHOE?!?!??!!!!!  hahhahahahaa, then i realized i already had it!  i forgot for a second! ush::shame: DUH!  YAY for shoe twins!!! 

*raffa* - the trash booties are GORGEOUS!!!!

*floridasun* - the VPs will be your go-to shoe!  they are a perfect neutral for you!


----------



## jancedtif

Love the camel VPs *florida*!


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous *florida!*


----------



## Cerina

*Karwood*: I'm loving those shoes, they are soo much fun! And they look great on you!
*Raffa*: Congrats on one of your HGs, they are stunning!
*Florida*: That color is gorgeous, seems like the perfect nude for you Congrats!


----------



## jancedtif

karwood said:


> Here are my last CL purchases for 2009, unless something super spectacular shows up during the next 16 days!
> 
> Multi-Color Damas Greissimos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Black and Silver Bat Girl. I got these on sale at NM:


 
Congrats *Kar*!  Love the Greissimos and Batgirls (there's nothing wrong with the Batgirls they fit you perfectly) on you!


----------



## jancedtif

Raffaluv said:


> Aaw man, I can't see anything because i'm in the office - can't wait to get home to check out all the new beauties!
> 
> So psyched about these & finally found them in my size - Vintage trash boots & that'll be it for 09!  including a close up pic too & hoping to add an outfit pic later today!  Thanks for letting me share guys!


 
*Raffa* you and *rdgldy* find some of the most amazing vintage shoes!  Love the trash boots on you (never even knew there was a "trash" boot)! Have a great holiday and wear your boots in good health!


----------



## chelleybelley

*raffa*, those boots are hot!  congrats!

*florida*, i actually love that color on the VPs!  but if you were looking for more of a nude color, then maybe go for a nude... unless these were on sale... then you should keep them! lol..


----------



## brintee

*raffa*, I totally missed your boots! They are soo cool! What a fab find!


----------



## chelleybelley

*Africa Grey Piros!  Sorry for the spotty mirror... will have better pics soon!*


----------



## Cerina

Chelleybelley; the piros look great on you I'm loving them with tights! The africa grey color is very versatile, so I think it's a great choise 
and I think I need piros in my life too..


----------



## kuromi-chan

*florida*, the VPs look great on you!  

*chelley*, ahhhh, Piros....


----------



## jancedtif

chelleybelley said:


> *Africa Grey Piros! Sorry for the spotty mirror... will have better pics soon!*


 
*Chelley *they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

*chelley*, you make me want to get a pair of piros now!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Florida*:  glad you kept them VPs, my favorite CL shoe ever!!!

*Karwood*:  love your new shoes!!

*Chelley*: wow, those pictures look effortless!!!


----------



## lolitablue

My graduation gift for myself arrived and I cannot get over the color!!! They are pure love for me!!! 














Modeling shots to follow!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Yay *lolita*!  They are so pretty!  Wear them in good health and have a great holiday!


----------



## floridasun8

Gorgeous *lolita*!!  Love the Lady Gres and the color is WOW!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lolita*, congrats on graduating!! They are absolutely *STUNNING*!


----------



## Cerina

Congrats on graduating lolita! And congrats on a new pair of gorgeous CLs! I absolutely love those, such a vibrant color I think I need to hunt down a pair myself, thanks to you!
Can't wait to see modeling pics!!


----------



## carlinha

*lolita* i ADORE these!!!  so bright and sunny!!!  YAY SHOE TWINS!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lolita*, congrats on graduation!!    your Yellow LGs are a wonderful gift to yourself, the color is stunning!


----------



## Alice1979

*karwood*, your new additions are gorgeous and they look amazing on you as always.

*Raffaluv*, the vintage trash boots are fabulous. You totally rock them.

*florida*, congrats on the camel VPs. Glad that you decided to keep them, you wear them beautifully.

*chelley*, the piros look stunning on you. Love them!

*lolita*, big congrats on your graduation. The yellow satin LGs are TDF.


----------



## chelleybelley

*cerina, kuromi, jance, carlinha, lolita, alice*... thank you for your sweet words!  

*cerina, kuromi, & carlinha*... come on and join the Piros party with us! you won't regret it!  *cerina, *you are right.. the africa grey is very versatile.. i love it!

*lolita*.. congratulations! LOVE the shoes!


----------



## brintee

Ohhh that yellow is TDF *lolita*! Congrats on the graduation!


----------



## lilmissb

*chelley* you're killing me by posting your piros everywhere!

*lolita* such a beautiful colour!


----------



## cl addict

seriously - im in PAIN by seeing those africa piros........ I NEED THEM IN MY LIFE.


----------



## sumnboutme

gorgeous *lolita*!!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

oh wowww.. *lolita* that color is  love it!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

You ladies are all on fire with your recent purchases!

*roussel *- those Piros are hot!!!  Love the great color!

*shock* - hot damn, woman!  You look smoking!  The Biancas were the right choice!

*karwood* - LOVE the Multi-Color Greissimos!  And you are making me want a pair of batgirls!  They look gorgeous on you!

*raffa* - those trash booties are awesome!  Congrats on such a great find!

*florida* - Gorgeous VPs!  The color looks great on you!

*chelley* - Gorgeous Piros!  Love how they look with the black tights!

*lolita*  - OMG, those LG are so stunning!!  I want a pair SO BADLY!


----------



## chelleybelley

thank you, *louboutinnerd*!  love your avi, btw!


----------



## shockboogie

Thanks *LouboutinNerd*!:kiss:
*
lolita -* Wow! Those are just stunning! 

*chelley* - Hooray for Piros!!!!


----------



## chelleybelley

thanks *shock*!! =)


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you, *Janced, Floridasun, Panda, Cerina, Carlinha, Kuromi, Alice, Chelley, Lilmissb, Brin, Sumn, Moshi*, *LVNerd and Schock*!!!!  Wow, if I left one of you out, my apologies!! I did this in one breath!!!!!

Here are some modeling pictures!!! Still do not have the outfit for them but I will certainly find something!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

^so gorgeous! those are THE perfect yellow...


----------



## PANda_USC

*lolita*, the yellow looks amazing against your skintone!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lolita*, damn girl i wish i had your legs!  i absolutely LOVE your yellow LGs!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Sumn*, *Panda* and *Kuromi*, how sweet of you!!


----------



## floridasun8

They look great on you *lolita*!!!  Perfect color!   Love your new avi too!  Really cool!


----------



## JRed

Loooove the yellow Lady Gres!  They look great on you, lolita!!!


----------



## karwood

*Thank you so much!!! kuromi, sara, rdgldy, carlinha, lolita, alice and louboutinNerd!* 

*florida,* your camel VPs are perfect with your skintone. ITA, these shoes will be your "go to" shoes.

*lolita,* LOOOOOVE your LG!! The color is radiant!

*chelley, * the more I see the modeling pics of the Piros, the more I wish I had my own pair.  They look amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## lilmissb

They're perfect on you lolita!


----------



## lolitablue

*Floridasun*, thank you!! I have fun creating the avi!! We need to meet, soon!!! 

*JRed, Karwood and lilmissb*, I have fun taking those pictures!!!


----------



## floridasun8

lolitablue said:


> *Floridasun*, thank you!! I have fun creating the avi!! We need to meet, soon!!!


 

I agree!  Im waiting on you!  LOL  Just PM me sometime when you're going to be shopping, or want to go out or something.


----------



## lolitablue

floridasun8 said:


> I agree! Im waiting on you! LOL Just PM me sometime when you're going to be shopping, or want to go out or something.


 
Enabling at Millenia????


----------



## floridasun8

Heehee


----------



## LouboutinNerd

chelleybelley said:


> thank you, *louboutinnerd*!  love your avi, btw!



Thanks *chelley* - I love yours too!  Your doggie is the cutest!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, I know some of you have been waiting out for my pics of the cramberry feticha. The photos are the best I can do at night with lights. I'll take better pics in the morning in natural light.

















Now I want your honest opinions, I think they're a tad too big for me as there's a gap at the back. The toebox wouldn't want to be much smaller but I just feel like the gap at the back is a bit disappointing. The LP fit me much better than the feticha for some reason


----------



## lilflobowl

Hmmm, the fetichas do look kind of big on you TBH; any hope of changing for a smaller size?


----------



## lilmissb

I'm not sure. I think if they were any smaller the toe box might squish the living daylights out of my toes. I even tried foot petals but the right one is ok but the left still has a gap. I'm really anal about gaps, hate them!


----------



## rdgldy

They are positively gorgeous but look a bit too big. Maybe some padding??


----------



## surlygirl

they are gorgeous, *lilmissb*! I guess because I usually have a small gap at the heel of my shoes, it doesn't look at all bad to me. for me some shoes, especially those with steep pitches, can look too big because of that gap, but the fit is fine. I would go by how they feel! hope you keep them ... the color is so pretty and they look fantastic on you!


----------



## surlygirl

congrats, *lolita*! love the yellow LGs! glad you found them!


----------



## lilflobowl

You tried the heel grips? Have you tried maybe the padding for the balls of your feet? Might help to prevent your foot from sliding forward & exposing the gaps.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rdgldy!* I love them to bits!!! They're awesome party shoes! 

I've tried padding and maybe I have to get the right type of padding but when I pad them my toes tend to claw up inside the toebox. I've run out of heel grips but that only tends to push my foot forward although it would stop my left foot from flopping out of the shoe.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *surly!*

I have to trim the padding maybe. I tried the whole shoe pad and the bal pad but they didn't really stop my foot fron sliding forward.


----------



## floridasun8

*lilmissb*...those fetichas look great on you!!!  And I LOVE the color!

I agree with the others about padding though.  If you cant get the shoes in a smaller size, pad away!  lol  I had to use double pads for my studded VPs because even my TTS was too big and they didnt come in smaller.  I have a ball of foot pad AND a heel grip.  I know padding comes in a bunch of different shapes, sizes, materials and widths and I think footpetals.com is the one that has the most choices.  Try a few and see if you can get them to fit.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *florida!* I've tried double pads and they do work but my left toes still claw up. I need to make sure they don't slip though which they're still doing. I'll get there!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I think they look gorgeous lilmissb!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

lilmiss- the cramberry feticha are stunning! i hope you can get them to work for you.


----------



## brintee

*Lilmiss*, they are a tad big. I hope you can find some good padding to make them work because they are beautiful!!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb* - OMG the cranberry feticha are STUNNING!!!  the color is just AMAZING.  i think you should keep them because the toebox will be killer if you go down.... i like the gel-like ball of foot pads, in addition to foot petals heel grips.  i know you can make them work!!!  is there crazy heel slippage when you walk?


----------



## kuromi-chan

*lilmiss*, the *crammmnnnberrys* are gorgeous!    i hope you can make them work cause they are beautiful on you!


----------



## hya_been

*Lilmiss *the cramnmnberry is awesome.  What about cutting the heel pad in half and sticking it on either side of your heel.  I wish I could find a picture, but do you kind of get my description, so there is no padding directly behind the very back of your heel - like a 1.5 cm gap between the two sides and then using the ball of foot pad too?


----------



## roussel

lilmiss love love the cramberry fetichas on you.  the more i see the feticha the more i want them.  i think i just love the shape of the shoe, has all the right curves, so sexy!  i don't mind the gaps, but do they slip when you walk? heelpads work for me.  i don't think you can avoid getting those gaps esp with that shoe design.


----------



## LouboutinNerd

*lilmissb* - the fetichas are GORGEOUS!!!!  I do agree, they look a little big.  Have you considered having a cobbler put more lining under the entire insole?  That might help, and will make the shoes smaller overall, I think.  Ir, if the heel slippage is ok, you just don't like the look, perhaps they can be a pants-only pair?  Hope you are able to make them work for you!


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb--I have to agree with everyone here, the cramberry Fetichas are pretty on you!  In terms of the gap, it's inevitable when you have a high pitch.  I also experience the toe clawing if you use a thick pad.  It's a matter of finding the balance of the pad that will push your feet back to minimize the gap without sacrificing the comfort of the toebox.  I can deal with the gap as long as the the toebox isn't painfully tight and the shoes stay on my feet when I walk.


----------



## Alice1979

*lolita*, the yellow satin LG look absolutely stunning on you. I'm sure you'll find an outfit for them, you're totally rocking them.

*lilmissb*, the cranberry fetichas are beautiful. The color is so pretty. I hope you get them to work for you because they look amazing on you.


----------



## phiphi

*lilmiss* - they are gorgeous!! i hope you can make them work with strategically-placed padding - you wouldn't want the toebox too tight!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *naked*, *Miss Q*, *brintee*, *carlinha*, *hya*, *roussel*, *LN*, *Lav*, *Alice* & *phiphi!* 

Thanks for the tips on padding. That sounds like an awesome idea hya. Good to know it happens to you as well Lav.

I've got two lots of foot petal stuffed in there atm and I probably need a small moleskin like heel grip in the left to stop my foot sliding out that little bit. I think a heavely heelz would be too thick. I hope they don't stretch too much for winter wear as I can shrink up to a size in winter! Crazy!

I'm waiting for M to get up so I can post an outfit with them!!! They're the perfetc party soe!!! 

Here's a pic in broad daylight (sort of). As you see I like to tape the bottoms for protection!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*lilmiss*, those are stunning. The colour is YUMMY! As you want honesty, they do look too big all over. I hope you can make them work sweets.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys!* 

Update: I think I can. I have two lots of foot petals and voila!





There's a slight gap cos I'm leaning forward but they fit. I still walk like a bit of a spaz atm as my left heel keeps slipping but a heel grip will solve that.


----------



## savvysgirl

Hahaha, walk like a spaz. I thought only i said that line!!! They still look stunning.


----------



## lilmissb

^Must be a UK/Oz thing!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

...when these first came out, i didn't care for them much and didn't understand what all the hype was about...then i saw *harlow*'s pics, which made me reconsider them...as soon as i slipped them on, it was pure 

 *Black Suede/Gold Buttons SUPRA FIFRE* 






















...i'm still debating on whether or not to keep them...they're GORGEOUS, but quite pricey for a suede boot, no?


----------



## sumnboutme

^


----------



## Alice1979

Wow *kuromi*, they're stunning. You totally rock them!!! They look fantastic on you, love your outfit too.


----------



## lilmissb

^^^ I AM SO JEALOUS *kuromi*! If only we were the same size then I coud share them with you!!! :grilsigh: Where did you find them? Do you want to keep them? I think you should unless you can't really see what you would wear them with.


----------



## carlinha

gorgeous *kuromi*!  i think you must keep them because they look super HOT on you!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Work those girl!!!! They look AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*KEEP.  THEM.  *    they are amazing and look FABULOUS on you!!


----------



## archygirl

OMG Fetichas and Fifres!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*lilmiss* you must keep them, they are stunning!
*kuromi,* as for the boots, you look incredible in them!

I am going to Saks the day after Christmas in NYC with fam, I am going to spend LOADS of time trying on CLs,--don't care if they are on sale, want new pairs


----------



## kuromi-chan

ladies for all your sweet comments!!

*sumn*, me too girl, me too...

*alice*, hehe...i just threw the clothes on for the pics!  

*lilmiss*, wouldn't that be great?!  then the cost wouldn't be so much!  hmmm, who's my foot twins...ohhh *Alice*!  *sumn*!    i got them from NM.  i so want to keep them, and have been dying to wear them out!  but once i do, then for sure they are MINE, and i will have to pay up!  

*carlinha*, i think i need to keep them too!  now to convince the BF....

*naked*, hehe...

*yaya*, well, i guess that settles it!  they're KEEPERS!  

*archy*, thank you!  hope you find some incredible deals with the after xmas sales!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thank you *archy!* I'm keeping...


----------



## surlygirl

*kuromi *- they are amazing on you! wherever did you find them? BG? LOVE!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*kuromi*, they are fabulous on you!  You have to keep them.


----------



## jancedtif

*kuromi *they look awesome on you!  Congrats1


----------



## kuromi-chan

*surly, rdgldy,* and *jance*!  

*surly*, they are from NM!  

*rdgldy*, i thought the DonJons would be enough OTK boot for me! guess not!  :shame:

*jance*, thank you!  i think they are here to stay!


----------



## rdgldy

*kuromi,* they will be my one and only!!


----------



## carlinha

the OTK boots are sooo sexy but i just do not have the patience!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*carlinha*, hehe, yep!  the boots do take some time putting on and taking off.  especially the Supra Fifres with all those buttons and loops!    but i think the overall look is worth it!  you need yourself a pair!


----------



## carlinha

kuromi-chan said:


> *carlinha*, hehe, yep!  the boots do take some time putting on and taking off.  especially the Supra Fifres with all those buttons and loops!    but i think the overall look is worth it!  you need yourself a pair!



no i can't... i'll give up even before i get 2 buttons on, and then i'll sit there feeling really frustrated! 

but you ladies who have the patience ROCK THEM!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, *kuromi*!!! They are amazing on you!! Wear them with everything girl!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *lolita*!    hehe, i intend to!  i need to get my money's worth outta them!!


----------



## JRed

You look fabulous, kuromi!!


----------



## Vogue7

kuromi-chan said:


> ...when these first came out, i didn't care for them much and didn't understand what all the hype was about...then i saw *harlow*'s pics, which made me reconsider them...as soon as i slipped them on, it was pure
> 
> *Black Suede/Gold Buttons SUPRA FIFRE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i'm still debating on whether or not to keep them...they're GORGEOUS, but quite pricey for a suede boot, no?



they're AMAZING on u! a keeper FOR SURE!!


----------



## floridasun8

*Kuromi*...those boots are SOO cool!!!    They look great on you!  I saw them on a celeb wearing them with a dress too and they look so nice with a dress or skirt as well.


----------



## lilflobowl

*kuromi*, the super fifres look awesome on you!!!


----------



## brintee

*Kumori*, you NEED to keep them! Im so jealous right now, the are super hot!


----------



## kuromi-chan

*JRed, Vogue, florida, lilflo,* and *brintee*!    

yep, i think they are here to stay!  and BF is not too happy about that....but oh well!  

*florida*, i need to try them on with different dresses and skirts...make sure i don't look all hooker-ish!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

Hot damn,* kuromi *- those OTK are smoking on you!  Glad you decided to keep them - that is one amazing boot!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *LouboutinNerd*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*kuromi* I must say, I  those boots.  ITA with Florida, they look great with a dress or skirt too.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *Duke*!    i just saw the pic of C.A. in the celebs thread with the silver leather version, wearing a trench.  very hot!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Great look, kuromi!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *OLMS*!


----------



## karwood

*lilmissb,* your cramberry fetichas look amazing on you. Congrats!
*Kuromi,*  love, love , love them! They look perfect on you.


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you dear *karwood*!


----------



## chelleybelley

*OMG* *kuromi*, i die.  
my UHGs... those boots are just SO hot and i totally agree with you about *harlow's* pics... she totally enabled me with her photos lol.

they look SO SO SO awesome on you.  i'm drooling.   you better hang on to them.. and if not, you better let me know where you're sending them back! lol...


----------



## roussel

kuromi those are keepers they look great on you!  love your donjons too!


----------



## Cerina

*lillmissb*: Love those cranberry fetichas, gorgeous color and such a sexy style. Congrats!

*kuromi*: those are fierce!! Keepers for sure


----------



## kuromi-chan

thanks *chelley*!  i know, i just about died myself when i put them on!!  i really didn't think i would like them...but wow,   hehe, BF is still trying to get me to return them...so i'll definitely let you know if i do!  but he has yet to see them on me...and i'm quite the stubborn girl!  

thanks *roussel*!!  this is the 3rd pair of OTK boots i've got, so i think i'm good!  

*Cerina*, thank you!  hehe, i told BF that all the Purse Forum ladies told me to keep them!


----------



## chelleybelley

^^ *kuromi*, tell BF he's a crazy man lol... and i am sure he will have a change of heart once he sees them on you -- you totally rock it, girl!  and just out of curiosity, what size are you again? lol   (just in case hahaha, but IMO you really need to never let those boots go!)


----------



## meggyg8r

These aren't "new" per se, but I finally have a nice shot of my wedding shoes!


----------



## floridasun8

Evening ladies.

Meggy, pretty shoe shot!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *florida*! I feel so bad being away for so long and just popping in here with my photo! I miss all the photos and ladies in here.


----------



## floridasun8

We miss you too!  So glad to see you back and hear that your wedding went well!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you! It's nice being back. I have to take it slowly before I get sucked back in and break my ban, LOL


----------



## carlinha

good to see you (sorta) back *meggy*!  and that pic of your wedding shoes is spectacular!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *Carla*!  I'm comin' around more, I promise!


----------



## jancedtif

Love your wedding shoes *Meggy*!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks, *Jan*!!


----------



## brintee

*Meggy*, the photo of your wedding shoes is stunning! They are dream wedding shoes and you are very lucky to have them!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thank you, *Brintee*!! That's how I felt wearing them, hehe!


----------



## lilmissb

Fabulous pic *meggy!* Miss ya!  But I understand..


----------



## meggyg8r

hehe, thanks *T*!!


----------



## lolitablue

Love your wedding shoes, *Meggy*!! And love the wedding pics!!! So many happy moments!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

ahh *Meggy*, that pic of your Champus' is gorgeous!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *Lolita *and *kuromi*!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Kuromi*, you know how i feel about all your new additions! 

*Meggy*, gorgeous pic of your beauties! Loving the avatar btw! Missing you heaps


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *Savs*!  More photos got posted yesterday on FB too....  (well at least a link to the blog where all the photos are!)


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my one and only pair of Louboutins


----------



## rdgldy

*p&p*, beauties!!  I am sure there will be more to come.


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks, rdgldy  I'd love to get more pairs!


----------



## purses & pugs

And OMG - how many CLs do you own??? I'm so jealous! Those black and gold Josephines are georgeous


----------



## phiphi

*kuromi* - wow!

hiiii *meggy*!!! love your wedding shoes! what a cool picture! 

*purses&pugs* - awesome boots! welcome to the addiction!


----------



## brintee

They are beautiful *p&p* congrats!


----------



## kuromi-chan

thank you *savvys* and *phiphi*!  

*p&p*, love the boots!  an awesome choice for your 1st pair, especially during the winter months!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *Phi Phi!!*


----------



## Alice1979

*meggy*, the champus are ever so beautiful in your picture. Welcome back! Missd you around here.

*purses & pugs*, love the ginevra boots. They're gorgeous and won't be your last.


----------



## Swanky

:closed: due to length!
New one here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-louboutin-collections-here-540002.html


----------

